# K.C. SIDESHOW/PICNIC 10-14-07 ∙



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

GETTING DETAILS SET UP NOW. ANYBODY INTERESTED IN SUPPORTING THE SCENE IN K.C. OR SURROUNDING AREAS HIT ME UP. THIS WILL BASICALLY BE A PICNIC FOR RIDERZ ONLY. NO STOCKS, GAWKERS, OR GENERAL PUBLIC ALLOWED. THIS WILL BE A BAR B Q FOR LOWRIDERS. A CHANCE FOR CAR CLUBS AND RIDERZ TO SHOW OFF AND NETWORK. DJ DVL WILL BE SPINNIN THE WHOLE DAY AND BAR B Q AND BRATZ WILL BE PROVIDED. B.Y.O.B. CAR CLUBS PLEASE RSVP SO WE CAN RESERVE YOU SPACE FOR YOUR CLUB. BRING YOUR PLAQUES AND FLAGS. REPRESENT. TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR CLUB PARTICIPATION AND FOR CARS IN DIFFERENT CATEGORIES. WE GOT VOLLEYBALL AND BASKETBALL COURTS IF CLUBS WANT. ALSO LOOKING FOR SPONSORS TO HELP WITH COST OF FOOD AND TROPHIES. IF YOU WANT TO ADVERTISE ON THE FLYERS OR AT THE SHOW CALL CHRIS BOONE AT (816)769-6428. KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR FURTHER DETAILS.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I heard this was going to be called HOPTOBERFEST!!!!!!!!




I own the rights to that name so don't anyone try and steal it.


Down IV Life will be heavy at this bitch.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 HOPTOBERFEST is the official name y'all, just wasn't puttin out yet. big shot out to DOWN 4 LIFE for being the first to represent. hope to see a lot more in the next month. remember we want plaques , banners, flags whatever representin your clubs so you got 2 months to get it together. hit me up if you got any input or ideas, we will be at BLACK SUNDAY IN ST. LOUIS representin K.C. so maybe they will return the favor in october. hit me up. :yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

clubs only huh? fuck it ill be out riding then..... have fun.....


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

NO , ALL RIDAZ INVITED. JUST AS LONG AS YOU GOT A RIDE. THIS IS OPEN TO EVERYONE WITH A RIDE. LOWS,BOMBS, STREET,4X4S,BIKES. JUST AS LONG AS IT AIN'T STOCK. THIS IS FOR REAL RIDAZ NOT GROUPIES AND SPECTATORS.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i ride 84's ... stock , but not, what up?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

"we are ready to do some bouncing" :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

HOPTOBERFEST 07'


OCTOBER 14 2007



KANSAS CITY MO

:twak:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

MINOR PARK








RED BRIDGE AND BLUE RIVER ROAD







FREE FOOD








LIVE D.J.






TROPHIES








NO ENTRY FEE








GOOD TIMES


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

BOUT TIME


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Aug 6 2007, 03:39 PM~8485523
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> BOUT TIME
> *


You gonna be back here with that red LS by then?


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

should be but cant make any promises !!!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Good lookin out it's about time KC throws another show! KC needs to do this every year from here on out !

If you need any help just holla I will be the BARTENDER cause if you have a party in KC you know it's goin down! :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

OH DID I MENTION ITS B. Y. O. B.

I CANT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ALL OF YOU ALCOHOLICS OUT THERE


 


REMEMBER IF WE PULL THIS OFF WE'LL GET TO MAKE IT AN ANNUAL EVENT!!!!!



ITS TIME WE REPRESENT K.C. FOR REAL AND GET SOME KIND OF UNITY GOIN ON.




THANKS FOR OFFER TO HELP PM IF YOUR REALLY SERIOUS.]]ITS GOIN TO TAKE A LOT OF WORK.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

We gonna get it packed up!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

What about a stock towncar on 14's? :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

IF ITS THE CAR ON YOUR AVATAR YOUR COOL. THIS IS NOT A CAR SHOW SO WE DONT HAVE ROOM FOR A BUNCH OF SPECTATORS. MOST OF THE SPACE IS GOING TO BE FILLED WITH LOWRIDERS. THATS WHY EVERYTHING IS FREE. WE ARE PAYING FOR THIS WITH OUR OWN MONEY TO PUT BACK INTO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. TRUST ME THIS IS GOING TO BE TIGHTER THAN MOST "CAR SHOWS". NO ENTRY FEES. FREE FOOD. GOOD TIMES. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Lets get some flyers going.....gonna need to hit up some telephone poles and shops. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

telephone poles????????? 



dan u need to holla at me. 769-6428. definately need them for st. louis.


ray has already talked to heath(paradise c.c.) said he is down.


need to holler at phil's good down in K>C>K>


the word is spreading quick...all good feedback


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Rolled through the park the other day to check it out again...we gotta get our game plan going on parking etc. Regardless....its gonna be riders coming together to hang out and have fun. :yes:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

does KC have any descent shows? i take my son to Black sunday..like to make a trip to KC.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

if you want hardcore lowriders this is it. we are going to be strict on entry. no stocks allowed only custom rides. for riderz only. this way it keeps out the haters and we can do it with no entry fee. free free free....................................


bar b q------sideshow---------then a big cruise at the end.....k.c. wont know what hit it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

hey dan did wood e fill you in on the hotel info for st. louis


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 29 2007, 11:30 AM~8669146
> *if you want hardcore lowriders this is it. we are going to be strict on entry. no stocks allowed only custom rides. for riderz only. this way it keeps out the haters and we can do it with no entry fee. free free free....................................
> bar b q------sideshow---------then a big cruise at the end.....k.c. wont know what hit it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hmm sounds like a good time..i'll see ya at Black Sunday and see how its looking.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

depending on my money situation i might be able to make this show ....sounds like itll be a 1 of a kind show...and i love the FREE FREE FREE lol


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah, i be down there with DOWNIVLIFE c.c. and SOUTHSIDE c.c. just ask for boone. we'll get you all the info.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 29 2007, 12:31 PM~8669160
> *hey dan did wood e  fill you in on the hotel info for st. louis
> *



I forgot..... but he did say something about a hook up!! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

my car is still tore apart. so i cant come? i aint bullshittin, even people in kc know my car.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ITS ALL GOOD JUST ROLL WITH A HOMIE. THATS WHAT ITS ABOUT. IF YOU DON'T HAVE A RIDE JUST ROLL WITH SOMEONE WHO DOES. THERE JUST WONT BE ANY ROOM FOR SPECTATOR PARKING. IF YOU COME DOWN JUST HOLLER AT SOMEBODY YOU KNOW, IM SURE THEY'LL LET YOU ROLL IN THE PARK WITH THEM


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

:biggrin: yo wooooooooooodddddddddyyyyyyyyyyy you are for sure the wagon will be at HOPTOBERFEST right :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:uh: :ugh: :uh: 









:wave:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

nope I quit,


me and jamie are starting a donk club

donk IV life


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 5 2007, 06:32 PM~8724113
> *nope I quit,
> me and jamie are starting a donk club
> 
> ...


Atleast I have the right car for that. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 5 2007, 07:32 PM~8724113
> *nope I quit,
> me and jamie are starting a donk club
> 
> ...



SO WOODY IS THE WAGON GONNA BE AT HOPTOBERFEST OR ARE YOU GONNA NEED A RIDE ON MY 22'S


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 5 2007, 07:21 PM~8724504
> *SO WOODY IS THE WAGON GONNA BE AT HOPTOBERFEST OR ARE YOU GONNA NEED A RIDE ON MY 22'S
> *


Real DONKS are 26's or better. :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2007, 08:23 PM~8724521
> *Real DONKS are 26's or better. :twak:  :biggrin:
> *



WELL WE KNOW REAL DONT COUNT ANYMORE.....


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 5 2007, 07:27 PM~8724564
> *WELL WE KNOW REAL DONT COUNT ANYMORE.....
> *


REAL RIDERS only roll 13's. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2007, 08:39 PM~8724659
> *REAL RIDERS only roll 13's. :biggrin:
> *



THATS FUNNY SOMEONE TOLD ME THEY SAW YOU IN RAYTOWN SUNDDAY NIGHT ROLLIN ON 20'S :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 5 2007, 07:43 PM~8724694
> *THATS FUNNY SOMEONE TOLD ME THEY SAW YOU IN RAYTOWN  SUNDDAY NIGHT ROLLIN ON 20'S :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You right.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_EyTN-7mZM

WHEN KEEPIN IT REAL GOES WRONG


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666+Sep 5 2007, 08:21 PM~8724504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

im going with 32's


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 6 2007, 02:45 PM~8731434
> *im going with 32's
> *


MEEEEEE 2222222222222222 :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 6 2007, 02:45 PM~8731434
> *im going with 32's
> *


O I FORGOT TO TELL ON PUTTIN 32 ON THE 77 MC BOYIE


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 5 2007, 06:32 PM~8724113
> *nope I quit,
> me and jamie are starting a donk club
> 
> ...


SO REALLY WHATS THE DEAL 



YOU GUYS ARE SOME FOOLS

HA HA HA


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 6 2007, 04:00 PM~8731594
> *SO REALLY WHATS THE DEAL
> YOU GUYS ARE SOME FOOLS
> 
> ...



Thats nothing new! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Probably not going to make it. work is killing me and the housing market sucks. I have gotten a couple of new items that I am very happy about. found NOS rocker moldings for the dirt on ebay, now if I can just find a factory tinted rear window NOS ...... i know not happening. 

but you never know, i might go crazy and finish it.

I already have a name for it.....


Sha ved Ta int

i think its french


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 6 2007, 09:46 PM~8734294
> *Probably not going to make it.  work is killing me and the housing market sucks.  I have gotten a couple of new items that I am very happy about.  found NOS rocker moldings for the dirt on ebay, now if I can just find a factory tinted rear window NOS ......  i know not happening.
> 
> but you never know,  i might go crazy and finish it.
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

what up boone what are u guys doing about trophies and stuff let me know


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 6 2007, 09:54 PM~8735052
> *what up boone what are u guys doing about trophies and stuff let me know
> *


Who cares, I'll give you some if you want them. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 6 2007, 10:54 PM~8735052
> *what up boone what are u guys doing about trophies and stuff let me know
> *


what do you need to know. give me a call or pm me.

definitly need some sort of input/help. time is ticking.\\

got flyers ready for st. louis

give me a shout if you want to help out.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 6 2007, 10:56 PM~8735067
> *Who cares, I'll give you some if you want them. :biggrin:
> *



now now/........play nice :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 6 2007, 10:54 PM~8735052
> *what up boone what are u guys doing about trophies and stuff let me know
> *



There is going to be a clown there and he is going to make them out of balloons.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Sounds like fun. Ill be making it up there for this one.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Sep 7 2007, 01:22 PM~8739589
> *Sounds like fun. Ill be making it up there for this one.
> *


it will be a good ass time :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

boone i will see you in a couple days my wife works for my boys mother in laws trophy shop t shirt and trophy shop off 63rd across from umb she will be able to help :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 7 2007, 06:22 PM~8741164
> *boone i will see you in a couple days my wife works for my boys mother in laws trophy shop t shirt and trophy shop off 63rd across from umb she will be able to help :biggrin:
> *


ssssswwwweeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttt


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

i cant believe it. woody they stole your name....HOPTOBERFEST..............

cats in texas just posted it yesterday..... who had it first???????????

hhhhhhhhmmmmmmmm

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

woody i think you got a copyright case

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

so whos all going to this?


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Sep 9 2007, 01:03 PM~8750884
> *so whos all going to this?
> *


it's the week after vegas but we will probably be there.








:biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Sep 9 2007, 12:03 PM~8750884
> *so whos all going to this?
> *


im gonna be their no doubt it will be a good ass time for some drunk like me


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Here's a video of the first DownIVLife picnic we threw earlier this year:

copy and paste to browser--file size is HUGE:
http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main pages/Movies/memorial 2007.rm


This one should be even better!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah fools, do your argueing on this thread. got to keep it on top and every tunes in to your guys arguments like its a soap opera. so TAKEIT TOTHE TOP........


:biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Arguing is so over rated. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

This was from the Paradise Minor park picnic back when Young Hogg came to town....fun times. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

what it do kc


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

looks like its gonna be good as black sunday :0


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

KC representin..


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

HEY HOMIES I JUST MOVED OUT HERE FROM CALI A YEAR AGO LOOKING FOR A PLACE TO MEET FELLOW RIDERS. MY CAR IS DOWN RIGHT NOW BUT WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND LET ME KNOW.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonman_@Sep 14 2007, 12:29 PM~8790829
> *HEY HOMIES I JUST MOVED OUT HERE FROM CALI A YEAR AGO LOOKING FOR A PLACE TO MEET FELLOW RIDERS. MY CAR IS DOWN RIGHT NOW BUT WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND LET ME KNOW.
> *


where at in ks


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

NE KS OUTSIDE OF MANHATTAN


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

ur out there then what made u come 2 kc


> _Originally posted by wagonman_@Sep 16 2007, 09:15 AM~8800760
> *NE KS OUTSIDE OF MANHATTAN
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Looks like its going to be a big picnic!!!! Lots of out of towners talking about coming through.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

I HEAR THAT. GETTING BIG RESPONSE FOR THE "PICNIC". EVERYBODY GET YOUR RIDES DIALED IN CUZ THIS ONES GOING TO BE ONE TO REMEMBER. IT WAS GOOD TO SEE EVERYBODYS CARS HITTIN IT LIKE THAT IN ST. LOUIS. BUT WE WANT TO SEE YOU STEP IT UP. SHOW EM HOW THE MIDWEST DO IT...........

REMEMBER IF YOUR BRINGIN IN MULTIPLE CARS TRY AND GET THERE EARLY IF YOU WANT TO PARK YOUR CLUB ALL TOGETHER. WE WANT EVERY BODY TO REPRESENT THEIR CLUBS TO THE FULLEST.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

WHO DOES PINSTRIPING IN KC ANYONE KNOW???


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

There are lots of guys local. There is a bad ass dude out of lee's summit....can't remember his name....Royalty probably knows it.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2007, 02:10 PM~8825160
> *There are lots of guys local.  There is a bad ass dude out of lee's summit....can't remember his name....Royalty probably knows it.
> *


what up chump good lookon out


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Lets keep this at the top. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

did anyone see the news. the fbi and atf raided that chick that owns dayton wheel and tire. took her kids, the cars, raided the stores. lookin for guns and drugs...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> did anyone see the news. the fbi and atf raided that chick that owns dayton wheel and tire. took her kids, the cars, raided the stores. lookin for guns and drugs...
> [/q
> 
> 
> i guess they wont be at hoptoberfest


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Ttmft


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 19 2007, 09:27 PM~8828707
> *Lets keep this at the top. :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Please be sure to post pictures, wish I could make it but :nosad: its a little far without planning ahead. Hope it goes good then I will have another excuse (aside from family and friends) to plan a return visit  

Whats up Dan and Tino :wave:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 19 2007, 09:47 PM~8828840
> *did anyone see the news. the fbi and atf raided that chick that owns dayton wheel and tire. took her kids, the cars, raided the stores. lookin for guns and drugs...
> *



she wont be getting the biggest rim trophy


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 20 2007, 03:47 AM~8828840
> *did anyone see the news. the fbi and atf raided that chick that owns dayton wheel and tire. took her kids, the cars, raided the stores. lookin for guns and drugs...
> *


:0 :0 Yeah i saw that they went from 30 inches to 30 years. :0 :0 Balling it's great.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 20 2007, 02:38 PM~8834755
> *:0  :0 Yeah i saw that they went from 30 inches to 30 years. :0  :0 Balling it's great.
> *


Sup Fabian :wave: You guys taking your ride to Vegas again this year?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 20 2007, 03:59 PM~8834442
> *she wont be getting the biggest rim trophy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 20 2007, 07:30 PM~8836528
> *TTT
> *


how come no new car show pics and videos on the hi-caliber web site


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

WE ARE DOIN AN ALL LIVE SET IN K.C. OCTOBER 14....STRAIGHT BUTT NAKED....


ALL LIVE...........IN THE FLESH................................



CANT GIVE THAT SHIT AWAY FOR FREE NOW CAN WE......................OH YEAH/////

WE ARE..............................\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\




OCTOBERFEST

KANSAS CITY, ,MO

OCTOBER 14, 2007


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT :nicoderm: what is new in KC 


:wow:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 21 2007, 09:35 AM~8839376
> *TTT :nicoderm: what is new in KC
> :wow:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

who wants to take bets on how many pages this topic will grow to after hoptoberfest is over and everyone is at home......:roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

QUOTE(djdvl666 @ Sep 17 2007, 07:51 PM) *
BIG LOVE TO ALL YOU GUYS IN ST. LOUIS FOR A GREAT SHOW. I WAS GLAD TO SEE A FEW NEW FACES AND WE HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YOU GUYS UP IN KANSAS CITY OCTOBER 14 FOR " HOPTOBERFEST". 

IF ANYBODY NEEDS A PLACE TO STAY MY WIFE WORKS FOR A NICE HOTEL THAT IS TALKING ABOUT GIVING A DISCOUNTED RATE FOR THE SHOW.

THIS WILL BE A VERY LAID BACK SHOW AND CRUISE....FREE FOOD....FREE ENTRY.....LOTS OF FUN......

GIVE ME A HOLLER IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS DJ DVL {816)769-6428



hey man how much can you get 2 rooms for 2 nights for..and possibly a 3rd room...let me know so we can get those reservations made...2 branson cars going to make it up there shocked.gif


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

we will hope to have an answer to that by monday. tryin to get the best deal for you guys. they said 89 dollars but i'm pullin strings as we speak. hopin to get it down to 69. will post all info monday, whatever the price. its going to be worth getting it at this hotel. nice area, nice rooms, cool staff. 5 minutes away from show and all right off the highway.........


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 21 2007, 06:04 PM~8842970
> *we will hope to have an answer to that by monday. tryin to get the best deal for you guys. they said 89 dollars but i'm pullin strings as we speak. hopin to get it down to 69. will post all info monday, whatever the price. its going to be worth getting it at this hotel. nice area, nice rooms, cool staff. 5 minutes away from show and all right off the highway.........
> *


ok cool man cause ill be ready to make the reservations next week :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 20 2007, 09:54 PM~8834843
> *Sup Fabian :wave: You guys taking your ride to Vegas again this year?
> *


You know it the only click from K C that does. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Sep 19 2007, 10:51 AM~8824248
> *WHO DOES PINSTRIPING IN KC  ANYONE KNOW???
> *


bob bonds..... in the phone book...... :0


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I got 25 dollars that it hits 18 pages.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

shit the black sunday topic is stiil goin done more than 20 pages after the show :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 22 2007, 07:43 AM~8846450
> *shit the black sunday topic is stiil goin done more than 20 pages after the show :roflmao:
> *


We keep it poppin :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 22 2007, 07:44 AM~8846454
> *We keep it poppin  :biggrin:
> *


gots too it just makes it more better for the hop


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

morning KC :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 22 2007, 09:15 AM~8846773
> *morning KC :biggrin:
> *


what up


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Attached image(s)

:0 boy that was back in the day Ithink it is time to build another one


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

how do you post pics ? :angry:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 22 2007, 10:26 AM~8846829
> *how do you post pics ? :angry:
> *


hahahaha internet owned


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 22 2007, 08:26 AM~8846829
> *how do you post pics ? :angry:
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Back to the top. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Went to the park with big mike today,no one was there?????????????????


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

any word on the hotel prices yet


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 24 2007, 03:28 PM~8860028
> *any word on the hotel prices yet
> *



heres the word on the hotel.......................

69 dollars a night, heres the catch.. the manager wants me to compile a list of names of people who want a room. i do not need any more than that, just your name, how many rooms, how many nights. when i turn the list into him you can call in and make reservations. all i need is your names so dont think this is a scam or a setup. they will only give this rate to names on the list. he is doing it as a favor because usually with Hilton hotels donot make reservations through the hotel itself , they have a 1 800 number. this is why we have to do it this way..it is a very nice hotel rooms are usually 120 to160 a night.
the hotel is hilton garden inn, 5800 college boulevard, overland park KS...........


remember they will not honor this rate unless you are on the list


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 24 2007, 07:48 PM~8861772
> *heres the word on the hotel.......................
> 
> 69 dollars a night, heres the catch.. the manager wants me to compile a list of names of people who want a room. i do not need any more than that, just your name, how many rooms, how many nights. when i turn the list into him you can call in and make reservations. all i need is your names so dont think this is a scam or a setup. they will only give this rate to names on the list. he is doing it as a favor because usually with Hilton hotels donot make reservations through the hotel itself , they have a 1 800 number. this is why we have to do it this way..it is a very nice hotel rooms are usually 120 to160 a night.
> ...


very nice man put me down for 2 rooms for 2 nights
Aaron Beacom 


Do i need to call the Hotel itself? or if i call the 800# will they want to charge me the full price or what?


also can we get the rooms with King beds? i need 1 room with 1 king and 2 queen or doubles in the other....


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

damn that hotel is were the rich people at


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 24 2007, 07:54 PM~8861814
> *very nice man put me down for 2 rooms for 2 nights
> Aaron Beacom
> Do i need to call the Hotel itself? or if i call the 800# will they want to charge me the full price or what?
> ...


YOU WILL CALL THE HOTEL ITSELF TO GET THIS RATE, THATS WHY I HAVE TO DO IT THIS WAY. 1 800 WILL CHARGE YOU FULL PRICE. IF ANYBODY DOESNT WANT TO DO IT THIS WAY , GOING TO EXPEDIA OR OTHER TRAVEL SITE WILL STILL BE LIKE 79 OR 89 A NIGHT. I GOT YOUR INFO I WILL TURN IT IN NEXT MONDAY SO I DONT HAVE TO KEEP UPDATING HIM I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE EVERYBODY ON THE LIST WHEN I TURN IT IN. SO HOPEFULLY EVERBODY WILL HIT ME UP THIS WEEK


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 24 2007, 07:55 PM~8861822
> *damn that hotel is were the rich people at
> *


IT IS NICE. I WANT PEOPLE IN A SAFE SPOT, NOT STAYIN AT THE GHETTO 8


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 24 2007, 08:04 PM~8861915
> *IT IS NICE.  I WANT PEOPLE IN A SAFE SPOT, NOT STAYIN AT THE GHETTO 8
> *



HEY GIVE ME A CALL CUT, I NEED TO HOLLER ON THE TROPHY TIP

816-769-6428


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ok man i notice the chiefs have a game that day you think the place will be full ?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 24 2007, 08:06 PM~8861939
> *ok man i notice the chiefs have a game that day you think the place will be full ?
> *


I DOUBT IT. DONT WORRY THEY ARE GIVING ME A BLOCK OF ROOMS TO RESERVE THATS WHY THEY WANT TO KNOW HOW MANY ROOMS ARE GOING TO PEOPLE FOR THE SHOW. SO WE DONT RESERVE THEM AND THEN RENIG ON THEM.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ok cool...do you know if there will be King beds in the rooms or just double beds?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 24 2007, 07:54 PM~8861814
> *very nice man put me down for 2 rooms for 2 nights
> Aaron Beacom
> Do i need to call the Hotel itself? or if i call the 800# will they want to charge me the full price or what?
> ...


HEY TAKE MY NUMBER DOWN SO WE CAN GET YOU GUYS HOOKED UP ON THINGS TO DO WHY YOUR IN TOWN..816-769-6428..ASK FOR BOONE, I HOLLERED AT YOU AT BLACK SUNDAY.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 24 2007, 08:15 PM~8862020
> *ok cool...do you know if there will be King beds in the rooms or just double beds?
> *


I WILL FIND THAT OUT . LET ME CALL THE HOTEL REAL QUICK MY GIRL IS AT WORK


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ya i remember talking with you about it....i wish this show was on a saturday so i could do the show and go to the chiefs game on sunday lol
let me know what you find out on what rooms there going to give you...cause my fat ass needs a big bed lol


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 24 2007, 08:16 PM~8862033
> *I WILL FIND THAT OUT . LET ME CALL THE HOTEL REAL QUICK MY GIRL IS AT WORK
> *


STANDARD ROOMS ARE SINGLE KING OR 2 QUEENS. THATS THE OPTIONS.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

ok i got a question bro..i am have a 85 2d fleetwood being built in cali right now..so all i got to bring is an old 62 buick on a set of truspokes..its nothing special but i want to be able to get in the show. gonna be driving about 5 hours..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 24 2007, 08:20 PM~8862062
> *STANDARD ROOMS ARE SINGLE KING OR 2 QUEENS. THATS THE OPTIONS.
> *


ok nice ill take 1 king and 1 2 queens....side by side if possible


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 24 2007, 08:17 PM~8862041
> *ya i remember talking with you about it....i wish this show was on a saturday so i could do the show and go to the chiefs game on sunday lol
> let me know what you find out on what rooms there going to give you...cause my fat ass needs a big bed lol
> *


YOU KNOW THE NEXT SHOW WE DO WE MIGHT SHOOT FOR A SATURDAY SO PEOPLE HAVE MORE TIME TO TRAVEL.... HOPEFULLY THIS HOP WILL BE SO INFAMOUS WE WILL DOUBLE OUR SIZE NEXT YEAR


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 24 2007, 08:24 PM~8862095
> *ok i got a question bro..i am have a 85 2d fleetwood being built in cali right now..so all i got to bring is an old 62 buick on a set of truspokes..its nothing special but i want to be able to get in the show. gonna be driving about 5 hours..
> *


YEAH DUDE YOUR COOL.. WE ARE JUST TRYIN TO KEEP THE LOCAL THUGS OUT.

WE ARE GONNA HAVE ENOUGH ON ARE HANDS WITH ALL THE HOPPERS TALKIN SHIT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

maverick should be good to come right even though his buick is a project ride.....hes a good friend of mine..so he should get in anyway :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 24 2007, 08:38 PM~8862209
> *YEAH DUDE YOUR COOL.. WE ARE JUST TRYIN TO KEEP THE LOCAL THUGS OUT.
> 
> WE ARE GONNA HAVE ENOUGH ON ARE HANDS WITH ALL THE HOPPERS TALKIN SHIT
> *



lol are there going to be medics on hand like there was at the track on black sunday :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 24 2007, 07:38 PM~8862209
> *YEAH DUDE YOUR COOL.. WE ARE JUST TRYIN TO KEEP THE LOCAL THUGS OUT.
> 
> WE ARE GONNA HAVE ENOUGH ON ARE HANDS WITH ALL THE HOPPERS TALKIN SHIT
> *


ok we'll be there then..
Maverick Barnett one king size for one night.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 24 2007, 08:38 PM~8862214
> *maverick should be good to come right even though his buick is a project ride.....hes a good friend of mine..so he should get in anyway :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

just put "hillbilly" down for Maverick :cheesy:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 24 2007, 08:39 PM~8862225
> *ok we'll be there then..
> Maverick Barnett one king size for one night.
> *


GOT YA. DAMN DUDE I THOUGHT MAVERICK WAS JUST SOME TOP GUN SHIT :roflmao: 
YOU ARE ON THE LIST


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 24 2007, 07:42 PM~8862248
> *just put "hillbilly" down for Maverick :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 24 2007, 08:45 PM~8862284
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


oh shit that was Mavericks 6,666 post....not good :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

K.C good morning


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

big ups to individuals from st. louis. just rsvp'd 3 cars comin down.

if anybody needs a room i am taking a list of names for a discounted room rate.

i will be turning in this list to the hotel monday. if your name is not on this list you cannot get the HOPTOBERFEST price.

contact BOONE at 816-769-6428, all i need is your name and how many rooms and nights you need to put you on VIP list.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 25 2007, 05:07 PM~8866415
> *big ups to individuals from st. louis. just rsvp'd 3 cars comin down.
> 
> if anybody needs a room i am taking a list of names for a discounted room rate.
> ...


 :biggrin: I think the highest single in MO 's gonna be there.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

you know that shits pretty funny. we have a show in about 2 weeks in kansas city and everyone is still putting in work on a thread for a show that has been over for about 2 weeks. and we wonder why there is never any shows or a scene in our own town. ive been getting more help from people out of town that i hardly even know. lets a least try and keep shit respectable. i know whats happened in the past, but it is the past. lets try and put on a good show and show everyone that we can have a quality show and maybe we can make this an annual event. plans are already in talks of having a bigger show for next year but we have to make this one work first.....................anyone local who wants to help out give me a holler.
BOONE(816)769-6428

to those of you who have already contacted me i will be getting in touch with you next week to finalize any ideas or assistance you want to help with........

LETS GET THE WORD OUT TO ANYONE YOU KNOW WITH A RIDE, LOCAL OR OUT OF TOWN...........

LOCAL CAR CLUBS PLEASE PM ME AND LET ME KNOW HOW MANY CARS YOU ARE BRINGING SO WE CAN RESERVE YOU A SPACE SO ALL OF YOU CLUB CAN PARK ALL TOGETHER, OTHERWISE FIRST COME FIRST SERVE


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 25 2007, 09:12 PM~8867957
> *you know that shits pretty funny. we have a show in about 2 weeks in kansas city and everyone is still putting in work on a thread for a show that has been over for about 2 weeks. and we wonder why there is never any shows or a scene in our own town. ive been getting more help from people out of town that i hardly even know. lets a least try and keep shit respectable. i know whats happened in the past, but it is the past. lets try and put on a good show and show everyone that we can have a quality show and maybe we can make this an annual event. plans are already in talks of having a bigger show for next year but we have to make this one work first.....................anyone local who wants to help out give me a holler.
> BOONE(816)769-6428
> 
> ...


Your new to LIL ,it's allways like this bro.And i don't know who your talking too but i did pm you and ask if you needed anything,i can get the hook up on the meat and chicken and burgers,if you want?And K.C don't have a scene because they aren't many lowriders here.Thats all,but we are coming even though the week before we are driving 30 hours and taking a car to vegas.Don't know how many cars we are bringing maybe 3-4.And i have been telling folks about this show,beleave that.Anyway if i or we can do anything to help out just holla at me (816)591-0549.I'm sure the picnic well be nice. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 25 2007, 03:58 PM~8867853
> *:biggrin: I think the highest single in MO 's gonna be there.
> 
> *


It sure will be!!!!










:roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

NOTHING PERSONAL DUDE. I DID SAY TO THOSE WHO HAVE ALREADY CONTACTED ME I WILL GET A HOLD OF YOU NEXT WEEK. BUT ON THE TIP OF NO LOWRIDERS HERE IT IS BECAUSE THERE IS NOT MUCH OF A SCENE THAT IS SAFE AND NON DRUG RELATED. YOUNG CATS ARE INTIMIDATED BY LOWRIDING BECAUSE THEY SEE ALL OF THE GANGSTA BULLSHIT ASSOCIATED WITH IT. TO MUCH SHIT TALKIN ALL OVER THIS TOWN. ATTITUDES,SHIT TALKIN, DOWNIN OTHER RIDES IS WHAT KEEPS THE SCENE DOWN.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Trucks looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 25 2007, 09:37 PM~8868094
> *It sure will be!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: When you gas hopp your v6 it's pretty high. :roflmao: :roflmao: And it still didn't bumper. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 25 2007, 09:45 PM~8868174
> *NOTHING PERSONAL DUDE. I DID SAY TO THOSE WHO HAVE ALREADY CONTACTED ME I WILL GET A HOLD OF YOU NEXT WEEK. BUT ON THE TIP OF NO LOWRIDERS HERE IT IS BECAUSE THERE IS NOT MUCH OF A SCENE THAT IS SAFE AND NON DRUG RELATED. YOUNG CATS ARE INTIMIDATED BY LOWRIDING BECAUSE THEY SEE ALL OF THE (wananbe)GANGSTA BULLSHIT ASSOCIATED WITH IT. TO MUCH SHIT TALKIN ALL OVER THIS TOWN. ATTITUDES,SHIT TALKIN, DOWNIN OTHER RIDES IS WHAT KEEPS THE SCENE DOWN.*


I agree .I didn't take it personal bro ,i hope it's off the hook,because K.C has the best hoppers around so everyone should want to come here and try to beat us.  Everyone out there here that come and get some. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 25 2007, 04:52 PM~8868250
> *I agree .I didn't take it personal bro ,i hope it's off the hook,because K.C has the best hoppers around so everyone should want to come here and try to beat us.  Everyone out there here that come and get some. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 25 2007, 02:58 PM~8867853
> *:biggrin: I think the highest single in MO 's gonna be there.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the plan I might bring The CADDY KILLA too :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 25 2007, 06:50 PM~8868951
> *Thats the plan I might bring The CADDY KILLA too  :0  :scrutinize:
> *


Drop a v6 in the cutty and we can have a v6 hopp off. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Yo Boone waiting on the trophy shop to call back i'll call you in the morning should have some info on them


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

just to let you know im hoping to need atleast 3 parking spots at the show...me maverick and another friend of mine that was with me at black sunday brining his culass


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 25 2007, 07:07 PM~8869473
> *Yo Boone waiting on the trophy shop to call back i'll call you in the morning should have some info on them
> *


Make sure you have them make me a first place single pump street trophy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 25 2007, 06:24 PM~8869178
> *Drop a v6 in the cutty and we can have a v6 hopp off. :biggrin:
> *


I plan on it all the cool kids are doin it :biggrin: V6 is the new V8


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 25 2007, 08:37 PM~8869664
> *just to let you know im hoping to need atleast 3 parking spots at the show...me maverick and another friend of mine that was with me at black sunday brining his culass
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 25 2007, 07:45 PM~8869716
> *Make sure you have them make me a first place single pump street trophy  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir their will be one


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

morning people...let the shit talking begin :cheesy:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

yo momma so black

she got pulled over on a motorcycle for having tinted windows

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

wtf :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 26 2007, 10:02 AM~8873324
> *yo momma so black
> 
> she got pulled over on a motorcycle for having tinted windows
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 26 2007, 01:49 AM~8869749
> *I plan on it all the cool kids are doin it  :biggrin: V6 is the new V8
> *


Well you know they weigh about the same too. :uh: :biggrin: and make sure those wheels are to the back of the whell,so you can do it the midwest way. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 25 2007, 02:43 PM~8868152
> *NOTHING PERSONAL DUDE. I DID SAY TO THOSE WHO HAVE ALREADY CONTACTED ME I WILL GET A HOLD OF YOU NEXT WEEK. BUT ON THE TIP OF NO LOWRIDERS HERE IT IS BECAUSE THERE IS NOT MUCH OF A SCENE THAT IS SAFE AND NON DRUG RELATED. YOUNG CATS ARE INTIMIDATED BY LOWRIDING BECAUSE THEY SEE ALL OF THE GANGSTA BULLSHIT ASSOCIATED WITH IT. TO MUCH SHIT TALKIN ALL OVER THIS TOWN.  ATTITUDES,SHIT TALKIN, DOWNIN OTHER RIDES IS WHAT KEEPS THE SCENE DOWN.
> *


Couple of problems...not enough true riders who get along or know eachother. Safe/Non Drug related/Gang involvement...yea thats true but that is the case no matter where you live and it hurts our lifestyle. When I lived there I was on the west side of KCMO and there were some rides but mainly stayed in that area...same with some in KCK. 

To this day the best thing I saw was the old skate shop on the Blvd where riders would meet up and kick it...it got people out, even if it was only for a couple of hours. Getting along is a big part of it but as you know living in KC that aint always easy. The same fuckers that hated on me in 91-92 because I was from Cali are some of the fools I kick it with when I go back, you have to grow up and realize the stupid shit you do as a youngster. People are too territorial over there because of how it is. Thats too bad but we as riders should be able to get over that and really have KC blow up. Looks like the hopping hype has even more people into going to Hoptoberfest....
You guys should settle this by flying me in as an impartial judge :biggrin: so nobody has a problem with reading the stick.  

:tears: Im "second home" sick now. This park is right across from my old house :cheesy:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

New shit...hollllaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 9 2007, 11:30 PM~8754658
> *Here's a video of the first DownIVLife picnic we threw earlier this year:
> 
> copy and paste to browser--file size is HUGE:
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so is there any plans for a cruise on sat or sunday night?


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 26 2007, 08:07 PM~8877524
> *YEAH YOU RIGHT.....LETS NOT FORGET THAT DISEASE CALLED "CARJACKIN AND HOME INVASION". PROBLABLY THE NUMBER ONE REASON THEIR ISNT MUCH KIDS GETTING INTO IT. THAT AND JEALOUSY..
> *


Yea carjackin I didnt worry about till I moved over there...shit they tried to get my moms one time :angry: Home invasion...caused my prima and her mans death. Bastard kicked in their door in December of 03 and killed both of them for his stash. 



> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 26 2007, 08:37 PM~8877754
> *cali-stylz I prob meet you b4 but im not sure but thats a bad ass pic
> *


Could have met before. Had the cadillac in my avi (without rims) out there. My family had a place called California Taqueria for a long time. Tried to get to every lowrider event that I heard about in KC... oh yea, also went to Metro Tech the first year it opened then Paseo after that for a year and a half. Then again mabe not :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 27 2007, 09:20 AM~8880207
> *New shit...hollllaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

haha,, I owned that skatepark, make me feel good that people who didn't even skate or ride bikes enjoyed it also.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 27 2007, 05:13 PM~8883460
> *haha,, I owned that skatepark,  make me feel good that people who didn't even skate or ride bikes enjoyed it also.
> *




I also enjoyed the skate park woode :biggrin: I still remember when my single pump hit harder than that


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 27 2007, 04:13 PM~8883460
> *haha,, I owned that skatepark,  make me feel good that people who didn't even skate or ride bikes enjoyed it also.
> *


My kids wanted to go there all the time but they were smaller and not into it that much at the time... so I always put them off  

It was a cool spot to kick it because it brought out a couple rides from the west side (other than all the rides you guys had out there) that I didnt really see other than in their hood...meaning parked in front of somebodys house. I liked the fact that somebody would pull out and start hopping... actually looked forward to friday nights every week (dont think it happened every week) but looked forward to it anyway.


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

i need info on hotels


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 24 2007, 06:48 PM~8861772
> *heres the word on the hotel.......................
> 
> 69 dollars a night, heres the catch.. the manager wants me to compile a list of names of people who want a room. i do not need any more than that, just your name, how many rooms, how many nights. when i turn the list into him you can call in and make reservations. all i need is your names so dont think this is a scam or a setup. they will only give this rate to names on the list. he is doing it as a favor because usually with Hilton hotels donot make reservations through the hotel itself , they have a 1 800 number. this is why we have to do it this way..it is a very nice hotel rooms are usually 120 to160 a night.
> ...


Here you go. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gummymane_@Sep 27 2007, 09:04 PM~8884617
> *i need info on hotels
> *


ALL I NEED IS YOUR NAME , HOW MANY NIGHTS, WHAT KIND OF ROOM YOU WANT SINGLE KING OR DOUBLE QUEEN. HIT ME UP SO I CAN PUT YOU ON THE LIST. OTHERWISE YOU CANT GET THE DISCOUNT


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 27 2007, 09:42 PM~8884834
> *ALL I NEED IS YOUR NAME , HOW MANY NIGHTS, WHAT KIND OF ROOM YOU WANT SINGLE KING OR DOUBLE QUEEN. HIT ME UP SO I CAN PUT YOU ON THE LIST. OTHERWISE YOU CANT GET THE DISCOUNT
> *


OH YEAH, YOU NEED TO GET ME THE INFO BY SUNDAY NIGHT THATS WHEN I TURN IN THE LIST.. RESERVATIONS CAN THEN BE MADE MONDAY OR AFTER THAT. PUTTING YOUR NAME ON THE LIST DOES NOT LOCK YOU INTO ANYTHING YOU STILL HAVE TO MAKE YOUR OWN RESERVATIONS, YOU JUST CANT GET THE DISCOUNT IF YOU ARE NOT ON THE LIST


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

let me know the number to call and who to ask for as soon as you get the list turned in and the final OK....


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 27 2007, 10:05 AM~8880516
> *so is there any plans for a cruise on sat or sunday night?
> *


X2, when are we planning to cruise in K.C. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 27 2007, 06:38 PM~8883614
> *I also enjoyed the skate park woode  :biggrin: I still remember when my single pump hit harder than that
> *



LOLOLOLOLLOLOL

Remember it!?!?! Shit its on tape! hahaha

http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...co%20bumper.wmv
I'm rolling over here!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutman+Sep 27 2007, 04:38 PM~8883614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That your elco in the video cutman? You had a yellow fleetwood also right? If so then we have met, my boy Roman got some work done thru the stereo shop on his marble blue cutlass.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 28 2007, 12:11 PM~8889236
> *That your elco in the video cutman? You had a yellow fleetwood also right? If so then we have met, my boy Roman got some work done thru the stereo shop on his marble blue cutlass.
> *



Nopper isn't me I was in the back ground sayin my single hops higher than that 

I had the single pump maroon cutty with the red 13 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 28 2007, 08:10 PM~8890027
> *Nopper isn't me I was in the back ground sayin my single hops higher than that
> 
> I had the single pump  maroon cutty with the red 13  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah i hear lonas is opening a new shop on the blvd,and they said they want to start a weekly thing out there.That will be cool.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 28 2007, 02:34 PM~8890209
> *Yeah i hear lonas is opening a new shop on the blvd,and they said they want to start a weekly thing out there.That will be cool.
> *


yea I heard the same thing I would go everyweek it would be a good time


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 28 2007, 02:34 PM~8890209
> *Yeah i hear lonas is opening a new shop on the blvd,and they said they want to start a weekly thing out there.That will be cool.
> *


I was down that way at jack stacks last week and drove by they had 4 in the shop and 2 outside they must be busy


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Sep 28 2007, 01:34 PM~8890209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, since I have known them... think I met them in 90-91, they have always had hella rides there..either in the back or in the shop. Seems like they take on long term projects.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 28 2007, 12:15 AM~8885989
> *let me know the number to call and who to ask for as soon as you get the list turned in and the final OK....
> *


hilton garden inn
913-345-2661

anytime after monday, thats when im turning it in. tuesday day would probably be best. i will let you know what he says after i turn it in monday morning. time is running out if anyone wants a room. hit me up , i need your info. name, how many rooms, how many nights


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Crack


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 28 2007, 10:26 PM~8892418
> *hilton garden inn
> 913-345-2661
> 
> ...


ok man ill call tuesday morning and book the rooms....do i need to ask for anyone?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 29 2007, 11:21 AM~8894665
> *ok man ill call tuesday morning and book the rooms....do i need to ask for anyone?
> *



no, just call in and tell them you are with hoptoberfest and need that discount. if the person you talk to doesnt know about it ask to speak to the manager. he is the one this is set up through. i am trying to get dan and down 4 life to let me know about a cruise. i dont know which day, but if you call me when you get in town i will make sure to organize some things to do for you guys. give me a call so i can get your cell number and keep in touch when you are on your way into town. we'll make sure you have a good time.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ok man sounds good....dan (midwest swang) is supposed to be here in branson...so im gonna go find him lol


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

how bout them cheifs :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 30 2007, 10:41 PM~8901884
> *how bout them cheifs :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: They lookin good in the second half.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 30 2007, 04:41 PM~8901884
> *how bout them cheifs :thumbsup:
> *


Who? :dunno:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 30 2007, 06:06 PM~8902293
> *Who?  :dunno:
> *


HOW BOUT THOSE RAMS :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

how bout those chiefs :cheesy:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

BIG UPS TO SILVER AND MAJESTICS CC OF CHICAGO. JUST RSVP'D 5 ROOMS FOR THE SHOW. BRINGIN DOWN AT LEAST 5 CARS.

ITS GOIN DOWN FOR SURE. HOTEL ROOMS ARE AT A MININUM, JUST TURNED IN THE LIST. ALOT PEOPLE COMIN IN TOWN FOR THIS ONE.

JUST MIGHT BE ONE OF THE BIGGEST SHOWS WE HAVE SEEN IN KC IN A LONG TIME


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 1 2007, 11:20 AM~8906710
> *JUST MIGHT BE ONE OF THE BIGGEST SHOWS WE HAVE SEEN IN KC IN A LONG TIME
> *



I think thats a guarantee!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 1 2007, 11:20 AM~8906710
> *BIG UPS TO SILVER AND MAJESTICS CC OF CHICAGO. JUST RSVP'D 5 ROOMS FOR THE SHOW. BRINGIN DOWN AT LEAST 5 CARS.
> 
> ITS GOIN DOWN FOR SURE. HOTEL ROOMS ARE AT A MININUM, JUST TURNED IN THE LIST. ALOT PEOPLE COMIN IN TOWN FOR THIS ONE.
> ...




nice!

so is it cool to go ahead and call to reserve the rooms?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> nice!
> 
> so is it cool to go ahead and call to reserve the rooms?
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Hella tight, 13 days and counting.... :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> > nice!
> >
> > so is it cool to go ahead and call to reserve the rooms?
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

hey whats goin on everbody. we got a few changes in the trophies(as if anyone cares). do to no demand in the beat comp we are dropping that one. trophies are goin to be like this.

SINGLE PUMP STREET
SINGLE PUMP RADICAL

DOUBLE PUMP STREET
DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL

BEST OLD SCHOOL(PRE 9O'S)

BEST NEW SCHOOL(90'S AND UP)

THESE WILL BE BASED ON CUSTOMIZATION-PAINT,INTERIOR,ENGINE,UNDERCARRIAGE OVERALL.

we are expecting 50 to 60 cars, maybe more. do not miss this show unless you rollin stock than stay at home....................................


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

CAR CLUBS REPRESENTIN HOPTOBERFEST:

DOWN 4 LIFE-KC

MAJESTICS-KC

SOUTHSIDE-KC

GHETTO DREAMS-KC

INDIVIDUALS-ST. LOUIS

MAJESTICS-CHICAGO

THESE ARE JUST THE ONES WHO HAVE CONTACTED ME, WAY MORE COMIN.

SHOUT OUTS TO NON CLUB MEMBERS COMING IN TOWN.
BRANSON, MO
WICHITA, KS
ST. LOUIS, MO
ARKANSAS
TULSA, OK

IF I MISSED ANYONE POST UP SO WE CAN GET YOU RECOGNIZED.
POST YOUR CAR CLUB OR WERE YOU TRAVELIN FROM.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 1 2007, 08:28 PM~8911039
> *CAR CLUBS REPRESENTIN HOPTOBERFEST:
> 
> DOWN 4 LIFE-KC
> ...


Looks like there's going to be a BIG LOWRIDER show in K.C. Been along time. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

boone done anything with them trophys yet


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 1 2007, 09:36 PM~8911123
> *boone done anything with them trophys yet
> *


just picked them up tonight, going to holla at ya girl tomorrow


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 1 2007, 07:28 PM~8911039
> *CAR CLUBS REPRESENTIN HOPTOBERFEST:
> 
> DOWN 4 LIFE-KC
> ...


what happened to living legends with the green lincoln?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 1 2007, 08:42 PM~8911181
> *just picked them up tonight, going to holla at ya girl tomorrow
> *


Leave his girl alone. :twak:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

HEY I'M ALL FIRED UP AFTER THAT PIC ON THE BLACK SUNDAY THREAD.

CAN ANYONE SAY CLAM BAKE.................. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 1 2007, 08:59 PM~8911342
> *HEY I'M ALL FIRED UP AFTER THAT PIC ON THE BLACK SUNDAY THREAD.
> 
> CAN ANYONE SAY CLAM BAKE.................. :biggrin:
> *


You mean TUNA TACO. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 1 2007, 10:02 PM~8911372
> *You mean TUNA TACO. :biggrin:
> *


ALL YOU CAN EAT CRABS


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 1 2007, 09:28 PM~8911039
> *CAR CLUBS REPRESENTIN HOPTOBERFEST:
> 
> DOWN 4 LIFE-KC
> ...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 1 2007, 10:51 PM~8911918
> *
> *


I'M SO BAD I QUOTE MY DAMN SELF
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

GOOD MORNING SUNSHINE :cheesy:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

GET THOSE HOTEL RESERVATIONS


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 2 2007, 02:05 AM~8910801
> *hey whats goin on everbody. we got a few changes in the trophies(as if anyone cares). do to no demand in the beat comp we are dropping that one. trophies are goin to be like this.
> 
> SINGLE PUMP STREET
> ...


Are these for real lowriders or for any cars out there?(like on big wheels and shit)


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2007, 10:25 AM~8914682
> *Are these for real lowriders or for any cars out there?(like on big wheels and shit)
> *


BEST OVERALL CUSTOMIZING, ONE THING WONT WIN IT. REASON ITS LIKE THIS IS BUDGET ON TROPHIES. IM PAYING FOR THIS WHOLE SHOW OUT OF MY POCKET. SO IVE TRIED TO PUT THE MOST EFFORT TO WHO HAS PUT THE MOST EFFORT IN THEIR CAR. IM LOOKING FOR COMPLETE PACKAGE , PAINT,ENGINE, UNDERCARRIAGE,CHROME,GOLD. BASICALLY BEST OF SHOWS. NO BODY REALLY WANTED TROPHIES ANYWAYS BUT I THOUGHT AT LEAST OUT OF TOWNERS COULD GO HOME WITH SOMETHING. MOST LIKELY THEY WILL GO TO REAL LOWRIDERS CUZ DONKS ARE USUALLY JUST WHEELS AND PAINT, NO ENGINE WORD CHROME , TRUNKWORK THINGS LIKE THAT. IF YOU WANT TO DONATE SOME CASH AND HAVE IDEAS FOR BETTER CLASSES I STILL HAVE TIME TO ADD MORE TROPHIES.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

just called to make my reservation...the girl who answered didnt know anything about it but said Walt is in a meeting for 30 mins to call back....so im calling back lol


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 2 2007, 10:36 AM~8914754
> *BEST OVERALL CUSTOMIZING, ONE THING WONT WIN IT. REASON ITS LIKE THIS IS BUDGET ON TROPHIES. IM PAYING FOR THIS WHOLE SHOW OUT OF MY POCKET. SO IVE TRIED TO PUT THE MOST EFFORT TO WHO HAS PUT THE MOST EFFORT IN THEIR CAR. IM LOOKING FOR COMPLETE PACKAGE , PAINT,ENGINE, UNDERCARRIAGE,CHROME,GOLD. BASICALLY BEST OF SHOWS. NO BODY REALLY WANTED TROPHIES ANYWAYS BUT I THOUGHT AT LEAST OUT OF TOWNERS COULD GO HOME WITH SOMETHING. MOST LIKELY THEY WILL GO TO REAL LOWRIDERS CUZ DONKS ARE USUALLY JUST WHEELS AND PAINT, NO ENGINE WORD CHROME , TRUNKWORK THINGS LIKE THAT. IF YOU WANT TO DONATE SOME CASH AND HAVE IDEAS FOR BETTER CLASSES I STILL HAVE TIME TO ADD MORE TROPHIES.
> *


JUST TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW, THIS WHOLE SHOW IS COMING OUT OF MY POCKET. OTHER THAN FOOD THAT PEOPLE ARE PITCHING IN. I AM NOT MAKING MONEY AT ALL. ANY HELP IS APPRECIATED. I WILL PROBABLY HAVE A DONATION JAR(TIP JAR) AT THE SHOW BY MY DJ BOOTH IF ANYONE WANTS TO HELP OUT.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 2 2007, 09:36 AM~8914754
> *BEST OVERALL CUSTOMIZING, ONE THING WONT WIN IT. REASON ITS LIKE THIS IS BUDGET ON TROPHIES. IM PAYING FOR THIS WHOLE SHOW OUT OF MY POCKET. SO IVE TRIED TO PUT THE MOST EFFORT TO WHO HAS PUT THE MOST EFFORT IN THEIR CAR. IM LOOKING FOR COMPLETE PACKAGE , PAINT,ENGINE, UNDERCARRIAGE,CHROME,GOLD. BASICALLY BEST OF SHOWS. NO BODY REALLY WANTED TROPHIES ANYWAYS BUT I THOUGHT AT LEAST OUT OF TOWNERS COULD GO HOME WITH SOMETHING. MOST LIKELY THEY WILL GO TO REAL LOWRIDERS CUZ DONKS ARE USUALLY JUST WHEELS AND PAINT, NO ENGINE WORD CHROME , TRUNKWORK THINGS LIKE THAT. IF YOU WANT TO DONATE SOME CASH AND HAVE IDEAS FOR BETTER CLASSES I STILL HAVE TIME TO ADD MORE TROPHIES.
> *


yeah we comin just to chill with some riders. My caddy is getting blocked right now but wont be home from Cali untill December. So I'm throwing some 14's on my old beat 62 buick and cruising it up.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

To bad I wont be living in my new house until mid Nov I would have 5 extra rooms and plenty of parking for some out of towners


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 2 2007, 10:37 AM~8914765
> *just called to make my reservation...the girl who answered didnt know anything about it but said Walt is in a meeting for 30 mins to call back....so im calling back lol
> *


JUST TALKED TO THE GIRL AT FRONT DESK. SHE WAS NOT INFORMED YET SHE USUALLY WORKS NIGHTS. SHE IS NOW AWARE. SORRY FOR ANY INCONVENIENCE


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 2 2007, 10:43 AM~8914797
> *yeah we comin just to chill with some riders. My caddy is getting blocked right now but wont be home from Cali untill December. So I'm throwing some 14's on my old beat 62 buick and cruising it up.
> *


THATS WHAT THIS SHOW IS REALLY ABOUT


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 2 2007, 10:43 AM~8914799
> *To bad I wont be living in my new house until mid Nov I would have 5 extra rooms and plenty of parking for some out of towners
> *


Ballin!!!!!!! 




Got a different car coming in my shop every night this week getting ready for the picnic! Its going down!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 2 2007, 09:43 AM~8914799
> *To bad I wont be living in my new house until mid Nov I would have 5 extra rooms and plenty of parking for some out of towners
> *


i bet that would be a party..


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

CUTMAN GET AT ME. BOUT TO HEAD OVER TO RAYTOWN TO THE TROPHY SHOP


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 2 2007, 10:43 AM~8914797
> *yeah we comin just to chill with some riders. My caddy is getting blocked right now but wont be home from Cali untill December. So I'm throwing some 14's on my old beat 62 buick and cruising it up.
> *


whatsup maverick


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ok my room is reserved :biggrin:

talked to walt and he was very cool and i told him we appreciated the discount.....my room is booked.....thanks again chris


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

JUST GOT BACK FROM THE TROPHY SHOP.

BIG SHOUT OUT TO HEATHER AT AWARDS & T-SHIRTS SPECIALISTS, INC. OVER IN RAYTOWN.

ANYONE NEEDING SCREENPRINTING, EMBROIDERY, PROMOTIONAL ITEMS I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THEM. 816-358-3390 www.awardsandtshirts.com


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 2 2007, 11:25 AM~8915019
> *ok my room is reserved :biggrin:
> 
> talked to walt and he was very cool and i told him we appreciated the discount.....my room is booked.....thanks again chris
> *


cool cool. yeah hes excited about all you guys comin in town. hes never seen any real lowriders.


EVERYONE ON V.I.P. RESERVE CALL HOTEL NOW TO GET YOUR RESERVATIONS. YOU NEED TO CALL THEM DIRECTLY TO GET ROOMS RESERVEED WITH CREDIT CARD. HILTON GARDEN INN 913-345-2661, TELL THEM YOUR WITH HOPTOBERFEST CAR SHOW


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

shit dan its raining i dont got wipersoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ANYONE INTERESTED IN SOME WHEELS. I HAVE 2 SETS OF WIRES. ALL CHROME 14X6 REVERSE BRAND NEW $350 AND A SET OF 22 INCH GOLD BACKS(ALL GOLD CENTERS) WITH TIRES. ONLY 100 MILES ON WHEELS AND TIRES $1600. THEY ARE THE ONES ON MY TRUCK IN THE AVATAR. I WILL HAVE THEM AT THE SHOW


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 2 2007, 09:52 AM~8914848
> *i bet that would be a party..
> *



It would be off the chain


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 2 2007, 11:40 AM~8915497
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM THE TROPHY SHOP.
> 
> BIG SHOUT OUT TO HEATHER AT AWARDS & T-SHIRTS SPECIALISTS, INC. OVER IN RAYTOWN.
> ...


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 2 2007, 11:44 AM~8915518
> *cool cool. yeah hes excited about all you guys comin in town. hes never seen any real lowriders.
> EVERYONE ON V.I.P. RESERVE CALL HOTEL NOW TO GET YOUR RESERVATIONS. YOU NEED TO CALL THEM DIRECTLY TO GET ROOMS RESERVEED WITH CREDIT CARD. HILTON GARDEN INN  913-345-2661, TELL THEM YOUR WITH HOPTOBERFEST CAR SHOW
> *


Is it OK to nose up in the hotel parking lot??? :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 2 2007, 04:23 PM~8917348
> *Is it OK to nose up in the hotel parking lot???  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 do it !

ill nose up with you dan...so you can add another caddy to your list :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 2 2007, 03:25 PM~8917369
> *:0  do it !
> 
> ill nose up with you dan...so you can add another caddy to your list :roflmao:
> *


Im gettin little caddy emblems with red x's for my front fenders like the bombers had back in the day :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

lol cool


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 2 2007, 04:23 PM~8917348
> *Is it OK to nose up in the hotel parking lot???  :cheesy:
> *


i dont see it being a big deal there is a big parking lot off to the side of the hotel. just as long as its not interfering with other guest. but if you want to nose up b4 the show we can do that on the streets so we can get some video.like in front of the stadiums or somethin. get it with some cool kc spot in the background


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

if you are on the hotel list you need to call in and make your reservation at the hotel. they will hold your room till friday but you still have to call in and give them your billing info. after friday you cannnot get the discount. thank you. 

for those of you who have called in. see you guys next week. pm me your phone numbers if you want to hook up b4 the show(fri or sat). i'll get you hooked up on places to eat or sightsee. i will probably be at the hotel saturday. to give you the show details.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 2 2007, 01:11 PM~8915734
> *ANYONE INTERESTED IN SOME WHEELS. I HAVE 2 SETS OF WIRES. ALL CHROME 14X6 REVERSE BRAND NEW $350 AND A SET OF 22 INCH GOLD BACKS(ALL GOLD CENTERS) WITH TIRES. ONLY 100 MILES ON WHEELS AND TIRES $1600. THEY ARE THE ONES ON MY TRUCK IN THE AVATAR. I WILL HAVE THEM AT THE SHOW
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 2 2007, 12:40 PM~8915497
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM THE TROPHY SHOP.
> 
> BIG SHOUT OUT TO HEATHER AT AWARDS & T-SHIRTS SPECIALISTS, INC. OVER IN RAYTOWN.
> ...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 1 2007, 09:28 PM~8911039
> *CAR CLUBS REPRESENTIN HOPTOBERFEST:
> 
> DOWN 4 LIFE-KC
> ...


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

wife just got home from work and they said they took good care of you with them trophys hell man you cant bet that huh good thang she got that job :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Well I was thinking on getting the Cutlass out from under the plastic, even fired her up the other day and charged the batteries. But after reading some of this back and forth arguing I am not impressed. This was the whole reason I stepped back a few years ago. If I don't make it to the show, I hope it turns out well. KC needs this, hell I would have went as far as to sponsor the show, if I thought for one minute everyone could just bite thier tongue and make a good day out of it. But life for me now is about family and I damn sure don't feel comfortable bringing them around this kind of environment. :angry:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

OH YEAUH, YOU KNOW THE INDIVIDUALS ARE LOCKED AND LOADED!! :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 2 2007, 08:35 PM~8918985
> *Well I was thinking on getting the Cutlass out from under the plastic, even fired her up the other day and charged the batteries. But after reading some of this back and forth arguing I am not impressed. This was the whole reason I stepped back a few years ago. If I don't make it to the show, I hope it turns out well. KC needs this, hell I would have went as far as to sponsor the show, if I thought for one minute everyone could just bite thier tongue and make a good day out of it. But life for me now is about family and I damn sure don't feel comfortable bringing them around this kind of environment.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


there is no arguing on this thread believe that. you have the first negative words on my thread. this is going to be the biggest show kc has seen period. your attendance is your choice but dont come on here bringing bad vibes. every major lowrider , car club, hoppers in the missouri area are attending. the only problem here is lack of participation by people looking for excuses to bring our scene down. the believers are some of the most respected hydraulic guys in the midwest and some of the most respected car clubs in the midwest. sorry you feel that way. your loss. not ours.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 1 2007, 09:28 PM~8911039
> *CAR CLUBS REPRESENTIN HOPTOBERFEST:
> 
> DOWN 4 LIFE-KC
> ...


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

hey boone let me know if you need some help and count us in for that day


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 2 2007, 08:00 PM~8919170
> *there is no arguing on this thread believe that. you have the first negative words on my thread. this is going to be the biggest show kc has seen period. your attendance is your choice but dont come on here bringing bad vibes. every major lowrider , car club, hoppers in the missouri area are attending. the only problem here is lack of participation by people looking for excuses to bring our scene down. the believers are some of the most respected hydraulic guys in the midwest and some of the most respected car clubs in the midwest.  sorry you feel that way. your loss. not ours.
> *



Is it too late to get that hook up on the rooms homie I got a few car club members askin me whats up?  Im gonna try to make it for the show but im the last minute type real busy and all tryin to run this business


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Oct 2 2007, 09:23 PM~8919311
> *hey boone let me know if you need some help and count us in for that day
> *


do your have a bigger venue. :roflmao: 
this show has ballooned in the past 2 weeks all we really need is everyone to show up with positive attitudes. it is a must that we police ourselves and who we bring. any bad apples will reflect on our town and our show that it will be very hard to get all of these out of towners to ever come come back to kc for anykind of show. i appreciate your support. as of right now we are just telling people to bring extras of anything you are bringing yourself, ie. cokes, ice, chips, beer, cups. 

SHOW UP EARLY IF YOU NEED A GOOD SPOT TO SHOW YOUR CAR. WE ARE AMAZED AT THE LOWRIDER TURNOUT FOR THIS. LOTS OF QUALITY CARS REPRESENTIN THE MIDWEST. ITS GOING TO BE ONE NOT TO MISS.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

My room is booked..wish i was bringin the caddy..still gonna be fun.


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

we got a video shoot on saturday but sunday is open lol :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 2 2007, 03:33 PM~8917439
> *Im gettin little caddy emblems with red x's for my front fenders like the bombers had back in the day  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :nono:








:nono:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 2 2007, 08:47 PM~8919492
> *:nono:
> 
> 
> ...


Should I order one more Maverick :biggrin: 





















Just kiddin bro nice caddy


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 2 2007, 08:53 PM~8919521
> *Should I order one more Maverick  :biggrin:
> Just kiddin bro nice caddy
> *


 :0 lol you probably should.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

just an old single pump chipper..  
no excuses here..5.7 unda tha hood.. :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 2 2007, 07:00 PM~8919170
> *there is no arguing on this thread believe that. you have the first negative words on my thread. this is going to be the biggest show kc has seen period. your attendance is your choice but dont come on here bringing bad vibes. every major lowrider , car club, hoppers in the missouri area are attending. the only problem here is lack of participation by people looking for excuses to bring our scene down. the believers are some of the most respected hydraulic guys in the midwest and some of the most respected car clubs in the midwest.  sorry you feel that way. your loss. not ours.
> *



No, I was referring to the Black Sunday show and all of the backlash that has came from that. And in case you are not paying attention all the same people are making it thier goal to keep the riff going. And from what I have read thier pretty much going to finish what they started at your show. I have been around this shit for a very long time and know all the people your talking about and thier all good people but this shit talking is wayyyy out of control and really isn;t fun anymore amd this is all I was trying to say. I am glad you are throwing a show, I hope everything goes well and maybe everyone will keep it on the fun side because from what I have seen, it was way over the top at Black Sunday. My words aren't negative, just the truth. To both sides in KC try to kill the BS and put on a good show for this guy, this way maybe we can do it annually.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

hope you bring the caddy killa Dan..I want to see this bad Lincoln in action again. 
CLEAN.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 2 2007, 09:07 PM~8919615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro the caddy dont look too shabby for single pump hopper homie  Have you got to bang it yet?


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 2 2007, 09:03 PM~8919591
> *No, I was referring to the Black Sunday show and all of the backlash that has came from that. And in case you are not paying attention all the same people are making it thier goal to keep the riff going. And from what I have read thier pretty much going to finish what they started at your show. I have been around this shit for a very long time and know all the people your talking about and thier all good people but this shit talking is wayyyy out of control and really isn;t fun anymore amd this is all I was trying to say. I am glad you are throwing a show, I hope everything goes well and maybe everyone will keep it on the fun side because from what I have seen, it was way over the top at Black Sunday. My words aren't negative, just the truth. To both sides in KC try to kill the BS and put on a good show for this guy, this way maybe we can do it annually.
> *


Shit talkin is shit talkin homie it wont ever end  Someone always has something better nomatter what you got or do


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 3 2007, 03:03 AM~8919591
> *No, I was referring to the Black Sunday show and all of the backlash that has came from that. And in case you are not paying attention all the same people are making it thier goal to keep the riff going. And from what I have read thier pretty much going to finish what they started at your show. I have been around this shit for a very long time and know all the people your talking about and thier all good people but this shit talking is wayyyy out of control and really isn;t fun anymore amd this is all I was trying to say. I am glad you are throwing a show, I hope everything goes well and maybe everyone will keep it on the fun side because from what I have seen, it was way over the top at Black Sunday. My words aren't negative, just the truth. To both sides in KC try to kill the BS and put on a good show for this guy, this way maybe we can do it annually.
> *


Like always there won't be any problems from us and there never has been,because we don't care what others do we do our own thing.Like going to vegas agian this year. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 2 2007, 09:12 PM~8919668
> *Thanks bro the caddy dont look too shabby for single pump hopper homie   Have you got to bang it yet?
> *


thanks bro..nope not yet. Its getting a few changes done..should have it home in Dec.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 3 2007, 03:21 AM~8919740
> *Shit talkin is shit talkin homie it wont ever end   Someone always has something better nomatter what you got or do
> *


Shit i know my shits better then most. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2007, 09:22 PM~8919758
> *Shit i know my shits better then most. :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Like this guy for example :uh: How pretty does a trunk have to be??? :biggrin: The money I have to spend to try and keep up :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 2 2007, 09:32 PM~8919377
> *Is it too late to get that hook up on the rooms homie I got a few car club members askin me whats up?   Im gonna try to make it for the show but im the last minute type real busy and all tryin to run this business
> *


call the hotel and try 913-345-2661, hilton garden inn, tell them your with THE HOPTOBERFEST CARSHOW. CANT GUARANTEE ANYTHING. but wont hurt to try


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Oct 2 2007, 09:46 PM~8919486
> *we got a video shoot on saturday but sunday is open lol :roflmao:
> *


what kind of video you doin. got lots of cars in town


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 2 2007, 09:28 PM~8919803
> *call the hotel and try 913-345-2661, hilton garden inn, tell them your with THE HOPTOBERFEST CARSHOW. CANT GUARANTEE ANYTHING. but wont hurt to try
> *


Thanks for the info I will pass it on


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 2 2007, 10:03 PM~8919591
> *No, I was referring to the Black Sunday show and all of the backlash that has came from that. And in case you are not paying attention all the same people are making it thier goal to keep the riff going. And from what I have read thier pretty much going to finish what they started at your show. I have been around this shit for a very long time and know all the people your talking about and thier all good people but this shit talking is wayyyy out of control and really isn;t fun anymore amd this is all I was trying to say. I am glad you are throwing a show, I hope everything goes well and maybe everyone will keep it on the fun side because from what I have seen, it was way over the top at Black Sunday. My words aren't negative, just the truth. To both sides in KC try to kill the BS and put on a good show for this guy, this way maybe we can do it annually.
> *


thanks for clearin that up, i understand what your sayin but if we dont put up with this shit it wont go away. there will always be argueing at a hop, look at any hogg or truucha video. thats just competition and that breeds better cars.life is to short to settle, just do our best to make it better. would at least like to see you roll through, should be cool until the hop, just come early.


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

chevy riding high song, rick ross will be here for it


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Oct 2 2007, 10:37 PM~8919868
> *chevy riding high song,  rick ross will be here for it
> *


you know i got all the rides on hook. just holla we got all kinds of chevys. just as long as dont mind a bunch of white boys ridin so fresh and so clean clean


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 2 2007, 09:35 PM~8919848
> *thanks for clearin that up, i understand what your sayin but if we dont put up with this shit it wont go away. there will always be argueing at a hop, look at any hogg or truucha video. thats just competition and that breeds better cars.life is to short to settle, just do our best to make it better. would at least like to see you roll through, should be cool until the hop, just come early.
> *


Damn its just a hop everyone needs to relax and take the single pump loss. Dont get all upset over it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 2 2007, 09:30 PM~8919816
> *Thanks for the info I will pass it on
> *


you better be there bro..its kinda like the main event..


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

i will let you know time and place as soon as i know


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 2 2007, 10:40 PM~8919898
> *Damn its just a hop everyone needs to relax and take the single pump loss. Dont get all upset over it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


come on man we been keepin it real cool, and references to any hop has nothin to do with me. just tryin to get homeboy to bring his clean ass cutty to the show. lets just leave it at that.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 2 2007, 09:42 PM~8919908
> *you better be there bro..its kinda like the main event..
> *


I hope somebody else is the main event this time  I just want to sit back drink some beers and chill :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 2 2007, 09:53 PM~8919991
> *come on man we been keepin it real cool, and references to any hop has nothin to do with me. just tryin to get homeboy to bring his clean ass cutty to the show. lets just leave it at that.
> *


Its all good bro on my behalf, if I come, I hope for a peacefull event  Let the cars do the talkin :yes:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 2 2007, 11:01 PM~8920060
> *Its all good bro on my behalf, if I come, I hope for a peacefull event   Let the cars do the talkin  :yes:
> *


thats cool, just want to keep this thread respectable. i know you guys are cool,but outsiders are taking it another way. we want a good hop so lets keep the shit talkin at the hop and off this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 2 2007, 11:01 PM~8920060
> *Its all good bro on my behalf, if I come, I hope for a peacefull event   Let the cars do the talkin  :yes:
> *


what do you mean IF you come :angry:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 2 2007, 11:18 PM~8920165
> *what do you mean IF you come :angry:
> *


then it will be like groundhog day, 6 more months of meaningless shit talkin


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 3 2007, 04:30 AM~8920253
> *then it will be like groundhog day, 6 more months of meaningless shit talkin
> *


No it won't because we aren't bringing any hoppers. We are just coming to lay and play.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 3 2007, 12:04 AM~8920563
> *No it won't because we aren't bringing any hoppers. We are just coming to lay and play.
> *


oh come on. after all the shit talkin. you, dan(playtime), dan(d4l) finish it. otherwise its all in vain.then you guys look bad just like you guys try to make them look about meeting in columbia. we will have impartial people on the stick with a video camera behind it. i am not in d4l so dont think i am saying this because their my friends. remember i sat in that jail cell right next to you back in the day. never talked shit on you. i just want to bring this scene back to the way it was when we got in to it. we all started in D.J.s driveway regardless of where we have divided since then. its good for your shop its good for my show its good for our scene


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

kc are you ready :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

yessir



> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 3 2007, 01:23 AM~8921219
> *kc are you ready :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 3 2007, 05:32 AM~8920819
> *oh come on. after all the shit talkin. you, dan(playtime), dan(d4l) finish it. otherwise its all in vain.then you guys look bad just like you guys try to make them look about meeting in columbia. we will have impartial people on the stick with a video camera behind it. i am not in d4l so dont think i am saying this because their my friends. remember i sat in that jail cell right next to you back in the day. never talked shit on you. i just want to bring this scene back to the way it was when we got in to it. we all started in D.J.s driveway regardless of where we have divided since then. its good for your shop its good for my show its good for our scene
> *


We did at black sunday i have nothing to prove,we do it big everyyear not just sometimes,i'm the only person that has put it down for K.C in vegas,the last 3 years.And thats the biggest show there is for lowriding.So i have nothing to prove to no one.But i'm just messing both my cars will be there,don't know about anyone else's.And yeah we did sit in jail and all for jamie,damn thats fucked up.Our scene in K C ain't never gonna change bro we tryed a couple of times only to get fucked,so we do our thing and they do theres.But hopefully this show has a good turn out,that would be cool.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 2 2007, 11:32 PM~8920819
> *oh come on. after all the shit talkin. you, dan(playtime), dan(d4l) finish it. otherwise its all in vain.then you guys look bad just like you guys try to make them look about meeting in columbia. we will have impartial people on the stick with a video camera behind it. i am not in d4l so dont think i am saying this because their my friends. remember i sat in that jail cell right next to you back in the day. never talked shit on you. i just want to bring this scene back to the way it was when we got in to it. we all started in D.J.s driveway regardless of where we have divided since then. its good for your shop its good for my show its good for our scene
> *


How do you consider I tried to make them look bad by stating the truth and then giving them another chance to clear up any confusion in columbia the very next weekend. :dunno: Im a real rider bro we dont do shit like that around here. I might come to the show in my vert, or maybe my lincoln, or possibly my cutty, or if all else fails my 61 Impala wagon :cheesy: All I ask is that credit is givin where credit is due youll see I have no problem doin the same


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 3 2007, 12:42 AM~8921360
> *We did at black sunday i have nothing to prove,we do it big everyyear not just sometimes,i'm the only person that has put it down for K.C in vegas,the last 3 years.And thats the biggest show there is for lowriding.So i have nothing to prove to no one.But i'm just messing both my cars will be there,don't know about anyone else's.And yeah we did sit in jail and all for jamie,damn thats fucked up.Our scene in K C ain't never gonna change bro we tryed a couple of times only to get fucked,so we do our thing and they do theres.But hopefully this show has a good turn out,that would be cool.
> *



I've been around for a minute now and I cant belive i've never been told about the time in jail come on guys i got to hear it :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 3 2007, 06:22 AM~8922151
> *I've been around for a minute now and I cant belive i've never been told about the time in jail come on guys i got to hear it :biggrin:
> *


Alright bro your startin to worry me  :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 2 2007, 10:30 PM~8920253
> *then it will be like groundhog day, 6 more months of meaningless shit talkin
> *


So if I come to your show then the shit talkin wont be quite so meaningless :biggrin: Like I told you bro shit talkin dont ever stop nomatter what you do or have. If I win at your show somebody else will have an excuse and if I lose well you know what happens then :biggrin: This is why people sit on the sideline with T Shirts on and could give two shits less about hoppin


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 3 2007, 01:08 AM~8921552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can I reserve a couple of these for the KC show??? :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 3 2007, 12:22 PM~8922151
> *I've been around for a minute now and I cant belive i've never been told about the time in jail come on guys i got to hear it :biggrin:
> *


When jamie got jacked(and shoot) for his 72,me, raymond,bruce,boone,and i think big M all pilled into my astro van to go look for his car.At the time we didn't know if he was gonna make it or not so everyone was pissed off.We were rollin though the city and we were all strapped.I guess someones mom had called the cops and told them what we were doing so we got pulled over on prospect with like 6 gats in the car.They said we were a gang and were out for revenge.Anyway we all got probation for like 2 years over it and had to give up our guns.But that night in jail was pretty funny some fool in there was messing with bruce,and the cops said they found coke on boone(which was bullshit)one things for sure it's a night will all remember, we were in there for the whole 24 hours.It's just funny that a lost all that money,and did 2 years probation for someone that i don't even get along with anymore.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 3 2007, 12:45 PM~8922200
> *So if I come to your show then the shit talkin wont be quite so meaningless  :biggrin: Like I told you bro shit talkin dont ever stop nomatter what you do or have. If I win at your show somebody else will have an excuse and if I lose well you know what happens then  :biggrin: This is why people sit on the sideline with T Shirts on and could give two shits less about hoppin
> *


You know thats right if they get you this time then black sunday will be forgotten and they'll talk big shit.  And if you win then (my batts weren't hooked up right,or they read the stick wrong) :uh:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 3 2007, 07:31 AM~8922327
> *When jamie got jacked(and shoot) for his 72,me, raymond,bruce,boone,and i think big M all pilled into my astro van to go look for his car.At the time we didn't know if he was gonna make it or not so everyone was pissed off.We were rollin though the city and we were all strapped.I guess someones mom had called the cops and told them what we were doing so we got pulled over on prospect with like 6 gats in the car.They said we were a gang and were out for revenge.Anyway we all got probation for like 2 years over it and had to give up our guns.But that night in jail was pretty funny some fool in there was messing with bruce,and the cops said they found coke on boone(which was bullshit)one things for sure it's a night will all remember, we were in there for the whole 24 hours.It's just funny that a lost all that money,and did 2 years probation for someone that i don't even get along with anymore.
> *


Did you ever get the car back?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 3 2007, 01:34 PM~8922338
> *Did you ever get the car back?
> *


Jamie is yetti on here he's with DFL and yeah they found it with the wheels gone,and then at the tow lot someone got all the pumps.It's the car on his avitar.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 3 2007, 07:31 AM~8922327
> *When jamie got jacked(and shoot) for his 72,me, raymond,bruce,boone,and i think big M all pilled into my astro van to go look for his car.At the time we didn't know if he was gonna make it or not so everyone was pissed off.We were rollin though the city and we were all strapped.I guess someones mom had called the cops and told them what we were doing so we got pulled over on prospect with like 6 gats in the car.They said we were a gang and were out for revenge.Anyway we all got probation for like 2 years over it and had to give up our guns.But that night in jail was pretty funny some fool in there was messing with bruce,and the cops said they found coke on boone(which was bullshit)one things for sure it's a night will all remember, we were in there for the whole 24 hours.It's just funny that a lost all that money,and did 2 years probation for someone that i don't even get along with anymore.
> *



KNEW BOUT ALL THAT EXCEPT THE JAIL THANG TO BAD I WASNT AROUND BACK THEN STILL IN GRADE SCHOOL TIMES WERE PROB COOL AS HELL BACK THEN 


BUNCH OF GANG BANGERS!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 3 2007, 07:22 AM~8922150
> * then giving them another chance to clear up any confusion in columbia the very next weekend.  :dunno:  *


Honestly...I didn't even see your post about that until the week after. I wouldn't have cared anyway...but really I didn't even see it. lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 3 2007, 07:48 AM~8922206
> *Can I reserve a couple of these for the KC show???  :biggrin:
> *


ill take 2 :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71+Oct 3 2007, 01:24 AM~8921228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No you're not.....you forgot your truck stick!!! :0  Oh...and you need to start charging your batteries now so they can be ready by the 14th!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: KC


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 3 2007, 10:05 AM~8922758
> *ill take 2  :cheesy:
> *


yo aaron double check your reservations, i thought you wanted fri-sat, this sheet i have from the hotel has you sat-sun. it could be wrong but you might want to double check.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 3 2007, 07:22 AM~8922150
> *How do you consider I tried to make them look bad by stating the truth and then giving them another chance to clear up any confusion in columbia the very next weekend.  :dunno:  Im a real rider bro we dont do shit like that around here. I might come to the show in my vert, or maybe my lincoln, or possibly my cutty, or if all else fails my 61 Impala wagon  :cheesy: All I ask is that credit is givin where credit is due youll see I have no problem doin the same
> *


thats cool i have never questioned your hop in st. louis. i am trying to organize a hop at this show. alot of people were expecting a rematch after all of the noise on the black sunday thread. maybe i should rephrase myself and ask WHO IS GOING TO BE HOPPING AT HOPTOBERFEST???????????????
it wont be very fun just handing over the trophies to d4l and majestics without a hop even happening.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hotel is right..i got them for sat night and sunday night...i dont want to have to leave before the show is really over like i did for black sunday...so i made the reservations for sat and sunday night so i can RELAX and enjoy the show and and sit in the hot tub at the hotel.....


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 3 2007, 11:17 AM~8923223
> *:biggrin:  :wave: KC
> *


you guys still comin up from wichita.give me a shout and let me know how many cars your bringin so we can get you a spot reserved. 816-769-6428(BOONE)


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 3 2007, 11:34 AM~8923344
> *hotel is right..i got them for sat night and sunday night...i dont want to have to leave before the show is really over like i did for black sunday...so i made the reservations for sat and sunday night so i can RELAX and enjoy the show and and sit in the hot tub at the hotel.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 3 2007, 08:31 AM~8922327
> *When jamie got jacked(and shoot) for his 72,me, raymond,bruce,boone,and i think big M all pilled into my astro van to go look for his car.At the time we didn't know if he was gonna make it or not so everyone was pissed off.We were rollin though the city and we were all strapped.I guess someones mom had called the cops and told them what we were doing so we got pulled over on prospect with like 6 gats in the car.They said we were a gang and were out for revenge.Anyway we all got probation for like 2 years over it and had to give up our guns.But that night in jail was pretty funny some fool in there was messing with bruce,and the cops said they found coke on boone(which was bullshit)one things for sure it's a night will all remember, we were in there for the whole 24 hours.It's just funny that a lost all that money,and did 2 years probation for someone that i don't even get along with anymore.
> *


DUDE REMEMBER RAYMOND TRIED TO CALL SHOTGUN ON HIS SEAT IN THE HOLDING CELL AND ABOUT GOT IN THAT FIGHT WITH THAT BROTHER. OH THE MEMORIES...... :uh:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 3 2007, 06:27 AM~8922160
> *Alright bro your startin to worry me    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 3 2007, 08:31 AM~8922327
> *When jamie got jacked(and shoot) for his 72,me, raymond,bruce,boone,and i think big M all pilled into my astro van to go look for his car.At the time we didn't know if he was gonna make it or not so everyone was pissed off.We were rollin though the city and we were all strapped.I guess someones mom had called the cops and told them what we were doing so we got pulled over on prospect with like 6 gats in the car.They said we were a gang and were out for revenge.Anyway we all got probation for like 2 years over it and had to give up our guns.But that night in jail was pretty funny some fool in there was messing with bruce,and the cops said they found coke on boone(which was bullshit)one things for sure it's a night will all remember, we were in there for the whole 24 hours.It's just funny that a lost all that money,and did 2 years probation for someone that i don't even get along with anymore.
> *


YEAH I SWEATED THAT SHIT ABOUT THAT BAG FOR A YEAR. THATS HOW LONG THEY COULD HAVE WAITED AND CHARGED ME FOR IT. AND BROTHERS SAY THEY GET SET UP BY POLICE, SHIT SO DO WHITE FOLK.........


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 3 2007, 11:13 AM~8923684
> *DUDE REMEMBER RAYMOND TRIED TO CALL SHOTGUN ON HIS SEAT  IN THE HOLDING CELL AND ABOUT GOT IN THAT FIGHT WITH THAT BROTHER.  OH THE MEMORIES...... :uh:
> *



I COULD SEE THAT HAPPEN


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam i wish the show was this weekend


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 3 2007, 11:33 AM~8923334
> *it wont be very fun just handing over the trophies to d4l and majestics without a hop even happening.
> *



We shouldn't get any trophies....how are we going to buy trophies for ourselves!?!?!? :biggrin: hahaa.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 3 2007, 07:31 AM~8922327
> *When jamie got jacked(and shoot) for his 72,me, raymond,bruce,boone,and i think big M all pilled into my astro van to go look for his car.At the time we didn't know if he was gonna make it or not so everyone was pissed off.We were rollin though the city and we were all strapped.I guess someones mom had called the cops and told them what we were doing so we got pulled over on prospect with like 6 gats in the car.They said we were a gang and were out for revenge.Anyway we all got probation for like 2 years over it and had to give up our guns.But that night in jail was pretty funny some fool in there was messing with bruce,and the cops said they found coke on boone(which was bullshit)one things for sure it's a night will all remember, we were in there for the whole 24 hours.It's just funny that a lost all that money,and did 2 years probation for someone that i don't even get along with anymore.
> *



WERE WAS WOODY?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 3 2007, 04:02 PM~8925307
> *WERE WAS WOODY?
> *


oh he was in a different gang back then, THE WESTSIDE WOODPECKERS, hahahaha hhhhhhhhhhhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 3 2007, 03:16 PM~8925436
> *oh he was in a different gang back then, THE WESTSIDE WOODPECKERS,  hahahaha    hhhhhhhhhhhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


LMAO :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 3 2007, 06:21 PM~8926663
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2007, 10:11 AM~8922793
> *yessir
> *


No you're not.....you forgot your truck stick!!! :0  Oh...and you need to start charging your batteries now so they can be ready by the 14th!! :biggrin: :wave:
[/quote

oh yea the trunk stick dam do you think u can get it chromed for me plz...............

lets see if i charge em about an hour a day hmmmmm i might b ready :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:biggrin:




We have 27 local juiced cars lined up for this picnic! Thats just local and I'm still trying to nail down some more---if you know of any cars hiding in someones garage let them know to bring it out! If we even get 20 of those cars out that will be big for KC! And there are 12-20 out of town juiced cars planning to show as well. Add in the big wheels and standards and vogues and the park is gonna be packed! :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2007, 11:14 AM~8930697
> *:biggrin:
> We have 27 local juiced cars lined up for this picnic!  Thats just local and I'm still trying to nail down some more---if you know of any cars hiding in someones garage let them know to bring it out!  If we even get 20 of those cars out that will be big for KC!  And there are 12-20 out of town juiced cars planning to show as well.  Add in the big wheels and standards and vogues and the park is gonna be packed!    :thumbsup:
> *



i got a caddy that need some juicing whats up?? can you get it done


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Oct 4 2007, 02:56 PM~8931733
> *i got a caddy that need some juicing whats up?? can you get it done
> *


Lets do it!!!!!! :0


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2007, 03:47 PM~8932593
> *Lets do it!!!!!!    :0
> *


when you want it 
i got the pumps and batteries i need some cylinders


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 1 2007, 09:28 PM~8911039
> *CAR CLUBS REPRESENTIN HOPTOBERFEST:
> 
> DOWN 4 LIFE-KC
> ...


NEW CLUBS AND CITIES JUST ADDED. GETTING BIGGER EVERY DAY.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

what about nebraska ohio kentuky were de at were de at ????


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i like how its just Arkansas not the city or anything lmao....only 1 arkansas person coming....we call him "hillbilly" :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 4 2007, 05:53 PM~8932961
> *i like how its just Arkansas not the city or anything lmao....only 1 arkansas person coming....we call him "hillbilly"  :roflmao:
> *


ARE THERE ANY "CITIES" IN ARKANSAS


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 4 2007, 05:50 PM~8932940
> *what about      nebraska        ohio          kentuky    were de at were de at ????
> *


HARVESTING CORN


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 4 2007, 04:53 PM~8932961
> *i like how its just Arkansas not the city or anything lmao....only 1 arkansas person coming....we call him "hillbilly"  :roflmao:
> *


ouch


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 4 2007, 04:55 PM~8932971
> *ARE THERE ANY "CITIES" IN ARKANSAS
> *


now im offended by your negativity and im not coming.. :angry:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 4 2007, 05:59 PM~8933012
> *now im offended by your negativity and im not coming..  :angry:
> *


GOOD THAT FREES UP HOTEL SPACE, ANYONE NEED MAVERICKS ROOM. :0


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

whats the deal dan call me (913)207-3081


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Oct 4 2007, 06:06 PM~8933057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH DAN CALL HIM THAT BITCH IS 2 CLEAN
I LOVE THEM 80S LACS IF ANYONE KNOWS OF ANY FOR SALE IN TOWN LET ME KNOW. GOT 2 B A 2 DOOR


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 4 2007, 05:03 PM~8933045
> *GOOD THAT FREES UP HOTEL SPACE, ANYONE NEED MAVERICKS ROOM. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 4 2007, 04:53 PM~8932961
> *i like how its just Arkansas not the city or anything lmao....only 1 arkansas person coming....we call him "hillbilly"  :roflmao:
> *


I have invited a couple riders from Little Rock..they might come. And I invited the NW arkansas crew.. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ON A SERIOUS NOTE THE HOST HOTEL HAS NO MORE ROOMS FOR THE DISCOUNTED RATE. THEY MAY HAVE SOME AT REGULAR RATE BUT IM NOT SURE AT THIS TIME. I KNOW LAST I TALKED TO THEM IT WAS GETTING PRETTY FULL. THERES GONNA BE ONE HELLUVA PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT. WE WILL COME UP AND MEET EVERYONE AT THE HOTEL IF YOU WANT TO GO OUT ON THE TOWN. WE CAN HOOK YOU UP ON SOME GOOD EATS WHILE YOUR IN TOWN. DONT FORGET YOU MIGHT WANT TO HIT UP SOME HAUNTED HOUSES T0O. WE GOT SOME BAD ASS ONES. HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GUYS GET IN TOWN.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 4 2007, 03:55 PM~8932971
> *ARE THERE ANY "CITIES" IN ARKANSAS
> *


Funny, thats what all my boys out here in Cali ask me about KC :0 I get all kind of jokes... "have you been cow tipping", "what the hell is there to do out there", "why missouri"... I tell them its like any other city but that it seems bigger to me because you have KCK, KCMO and all surrounding areas that seem to be connected. Born and raised in Cali but KC still feels like home so I stick up for it  



> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 4 2007, 04:28 PM~8933197
> *ON A SERIOUS NOTE THE HOST HOTEL HAS NO MORE ROOMS FOR THE DISCOUNTED RATE. THEY MAY HAVE SOME AT REGULAR RATE BUT IM NOT SURE AT THIS TIME. I KNOW LAST I TALKED TO THEM IT WAS GETTING PRETTY FULL. THERES GONNA BE ONE HELLUVA PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT. WE WILL COME UP AND MEET EVERYONE AT THE HOTEL IF YOU WANT TO GO OUT ON THE TOWN. WE CAN HOOK YOU UP ON SOME GOOD EATS WHILE YOUR IN TOWN. DONT FORGET YOU MIGHT WANT TO HIT UP SOME HAUNTED HOUSES T0O. WE GOT SOME BAD ASS ONES. HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GUYS GET IN TOWN.
> *


Gates, Miss Kitties (damn good tenderloins...shit they dont even sell those here...look at me cross eyed when I ask :angry: ), Rosedale Barbeque, Tenderloin Grill...he still open? Damn good double cheeseburgers, D'Bronx... mmm..pizza. :tears: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

just got off the phone with some FOLKS 

I got the lac , a 66 imp, 2 tahoes one on 6s one on 4s, 5 or 6 peps from the dot 0n 8s and smaller and some lacs from the hood on 4s with vogues :biggrin: 

hoping that I can get em all up and outy 

yo SOUTHSIDE how many peps commin with you holla at me main


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

kc rider were you be at fool


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

MAN THIS IS GOIN TO BE A MINI SUPERSHOW. WE ARE DEFINITLY GOING TO HAVE TO FIND A BIGGER VENUE NEXT YEAR.


AND MORE FOOD. I AM TRYING TO GET ONE OF OUR LOCAL BBQ JOINTS TO COME IN AND SELL BBQ SANDWICHES OUT OF THEIR MOBILE TRUCK, JUST TO GIVE SOME VARIETY AND TO EASE SOME OF THE FOOD COST. WE ARE GONNA HAVE A LOT MORE PEOPLE THAN WE EXPECTED.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 4 2007, 06:20 PM~8933137
> *I have invited a couple riders from Little Rock..they might come. And I invited the NW arkansas crew.. :biggrin:
> *


ya i need to give chris a call and see if hes put any more thought into coming up


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

mike where are you guys meeting up at


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

yo yo texas where you at


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 4 2007, 09:37 PM~8935416
> *yo yo texas where you at
> *


South about 7 hours. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

1ofakindpaint how many peps rollin with you

what about that video shoot


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 4 2007, 09:39 PM~8935433
> *1ofakindpaint how many peps rollin with you
> 
> what about that video shoot
> *


we should have about 5 or 6 cars trying to get more people together. the video is saturday ill let you know the details as soon as everything is taken care of


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 4 2007, 10:39 PM~8935430
> *South about 7 hours. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I have counted up about 80 cars right now....and I KNOW thats just the regulars or the ones I know of.......ITs gonna be PACKED!!!!! Gonna be the best thing we have had in YEARS!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Oct 4 2007, 06:06 PM~8933057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man...and I got an order of parts coming in early next week...could have had some new cylinders for you. I think I have a couple bents 8s in the shop and maybe a old chrome 14" and one 16"!!! Lets make it hop 3 inches! Bring it by Saturday and we will juice it!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0 :0 :0
what is this :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 5 2007, 02:28 PM~8938871
> *:0 :0 :0
> what is this :0
> 
> ...


 a homemade boomerang antenna :around:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 5 2007, 01:28 PM~8938871
> *:0 :0 :0
> what is this :0
> 
> ...



DIAMOND IN THE BACK SUN ROOF TOP


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2007, 11:55 PM~8936293
> *Man...and I got an order of parts coming in early next week...could have had some new cylinders for you.  I think I have a couple bents 8s in the shop and maybe a old chrome 14" and one 16"!!!  Lets make it hop 3 inches!  Bring it by Saturday and we will juice it!
> *


I PROB GOT SOME STUFF LAYIN AROUND HOLLER


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 5 2007, 02:28 PM~8938871
> *:0 :0 :0
> what is this :0
> 
> ...



mirrors mirrors and mirrors for da trunk!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 5 2007, 03:37 PM~8939310
> *mirrors mirrors and mirrors for da trunk!
> *


we have a winner! :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 5 2007, 04:55 PM~8939715
> *we have a winner!  :cheesy:
> *


i was hopin for the boomerang antenna


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 5 2007, 04:56 PM~8939720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good to see you steppin it up for the show. looks like we might have at least 80 cars, thats not including people who just show up. i know there are a lot of cars sittin under covers and in garages that haven't seen daylight in a while. will be nice to see them again. if all goes well, this will be the first in more shows to come. might even try to do a couple a year if we can get scheduling down without interfering with other shows.

THE ONE THING WE HAVE TO STRESS IS THAT EVERYONE KEEP IT CHILL. KEEP THE SHIT TALKIN IN THE HOP ARENA AND NOT GET SO PERSONAL . ITS JUST CARS. WE ARE LEAVING IT UP TO THE CAR CLUBS TO POLICE THEIR OWN MEMBERS. IF WE ALL DO OUR PART THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN THE MIDWEST. ANY CLUB THAT CANNOT DO SO WILL NOT BE ASKED BACK TO FUTURE SHOWS. KANSAS CITY POLICE DEPARTMENT WILL BE LOOKING FOR ANY REASON TO SHUT US DOWN. SO KEEP IT COOL................


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks man heres the pics of it done :0



















































man i was worried when i got the parts in to do this on how it might look cheesy but hell after the install was complete i was amazed at how good they came out....was a pain in the ass to do it but it was well worth it


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

i like the mirrors in the trunk looks nice.......i know u wanna watch that game on the 14th hopefully some1s got some portable tvs if not i guess theyll be plenty of radios :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

just have to finish my wheels and the 66 imp will be their . she hasn't seen a show in about 5 years


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 5 2007, 06:38 PM~8940305
> *good to see you steppin it up for the show. looks like we might have at least 80 cars, thats not including people who just show up. i know there are a lot of cars sittin under covers and in garages that haven't seen daylight in a while. will be nice to see them again. if all goes well, this will be the first in more shows to come. might even try to do a couple a year if we can get scheduling down without interfering with other shows.
> 
> THE ONE THING WE HAVE TO STRESS IS THAT EVERYONE KEEP IT CHILL. KEEP THE SHIT TALKIN IN THE HOP ARENA AND NOT GET SO PERSONAL . ITS JUST CARS. WE ARE LEAVING IT UP TO THE  CAR CLUBS TO POLICE  THEIR OWN MEMBERS. IF WE ALL DO OUR PART THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN THE MIDWEST. ANY CLUB THAT CANNOT DO SO WILL NOT BE ASKED BACK TO FUTURE SHOWS. KANSAS CITY POLICE DEPARTMENT WILL BE LOOKING FOR ANY REASON TO SHUT US DOWN. SO KEEP IT COOL................
> *



yeah i hope its a dam good show...looks like its going to be better than black sunday...
im sure everyone will be good


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Oct 5 2007, 07:15 PM~8940513
> *i like the mirrors in the trunk looks nice.......i know u wanna watch that game on the 14th hopefully some1s got some portable tvs if not i guess theyll be plenty of radios :biggrin:
> *


double that on the mirrors, really makes the that trunk shine. yeah we will have a tv for the game. just got another rsvp from chicago. keeps gettin bigger each day


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 5 2007, 05:06 PM~8940467
> *thanks man heres the pics of it done :0
> 
> 
> ...


looks good!!! you were at black sunday, right? who did the pinstriping for you?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 5 2007, 10:49 PM~8941574
> *looks good!!! you were at black sunday, right? who did the pinstriping for you?
> *


yeah i was...Jim Hetz out of Iowa did the striping


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

The mirrors look really good aaron :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

can I get some info on da show. e-town will try to come up.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by julio_@Oct 6 2007, 08:56 AM~8942811
> *can I get some info on da show. e-town will try to come up.
> *


what do you need


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

time it will start. place. and easy way to get there from I-35.thanks


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by julio_@Oct 6 2007, 09:59 AM~8942965
> *time it will start. place. and easy way to get there from I-35.thanks
> *


START TIME 9 AM, GET THERE EARLY AS POSSIBLE FOR BETTER PARKING SPOT. WE ARE EXPECTING CLOSE TO 60 TO 70 CARS, 30 TO 40 JUICED.

TAKE 35 TO 435 EAST, PAST STATELINE IT WILL BE SECOND EXIT AFTER STATELINE ,CALLED HOLMES RD., TAKE A RIGHT ON HOLMES FOLLOW THAT FOR A MILE , YOU WILL COME UP ON RED BRIDGE AT THE LIGHT. TAKE A LEFT, FOLLOW RED BRIDGE FOR A MILE YOU WILL CROSS RAILROAD TRACKS THEN SEE A BIG STEEL RED BRIDGE, THE PARK IS RIGHT AFTER THE BRIDGE ON THE RIGHT. YOU WONT MISS IT.

IF YOU MAPQUEST IT THE ADDRESS IS 15OO E. RED BRIDGE RD.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julio_@Oct 6 2007, 08:59 AM~8942965
> *time it will start. place. and easy way to get there from I-35.thanks
> *


I'm rollin up there saturday if you guys want to follow :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

7 more days :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Dont look like the Caddy Killa is gonna make it had some out of town family shit come up at the last minute I got to drive a moving truck back from oregon. Dont think I will be back in time but you never know. Might see if I can have someone bring it out I gotta go through KC on my way back anyway.  I know there is a shit load of peeps suppost to go from STL so it should be a good time. Have fun if I dont make it, Stay safe and put somethin on the bumper :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 6 2007, 06:15 PM~8944492
> * Dont look like the Caddy Killa is gonna make it had some out of town family shit come up at the last minute I got to drive a moving truck back from oregon. Dont think I will be back in time but you never know. Might see if I can have someone bring it out I gotta go through KC on my way back anyway.   I know there is a shit load of peeps suppost to go from STL so it should be a good time. Have fun if I dont make it, Stay safe and put somethin on the bumper  :0
> *



oh dam man that sucks....move quicker and you can make it lol


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

WE ALLLLL NEED TO ORGINIZE SOMETHING REAL SOON AFTER THIS GATHERING! ONE LAST BANG BEFORE WINTER. OR, SOME "TOYS FOR TOTS" CRUISE TYPE OF SHIT FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE WOULD BE A POSITIVE THING FOR THE KIDS........GIVE ME SOME FEEDBACK. :yes:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

yeah lets have a show in branson :roflmao:

seriously next spring/summer i would like to get a show down here so we can show all these kids around here how its really done.....theres tons of places for shows and ive got hook ups on hotel ....these people down here wouldnt know what hit them if we had a lowrider show here....


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 4 2007, 06:32 PM~8934244
> *kc rider were you be at fool
> *


I be working all the dam time :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 7 2007, 08:51 AM~8946805
> *yeah lets have a show in branson :roflmao:
> 
> seriously next spring/summer i would like to get a show down here so we can show all these kids around here how its really done.....theres tons of places for shows and ive got hook ups on hotel ....these people down here wouldnt know what hit them if we had a lowrider show here....
> *


how far of a drive is branson from k.c.? i hear they got a killer dolly parton saloon. just jokin....well, not really. but whats up?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

lmao there is a bunch of crazy shit here.......kc is 3 hours...so not to bad...theres tons of car shows here...one of the biggest shows in MO is in august...just there are never any lowriders there...im working on getting a Lowrider class for next year ....id like at least 5-10 cars there for it...they have a cruise where they shut the shut the strip down and allow the cars to cruise down with no other traffic whiles 10s of thousands of people like the strip yelling and screaming...its pretty bad ass.......a few other members on here have seen it (maverick is one :biggrin


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 7 2007, 10:02 PM~8949804
> *lmao there is a bunch of crazy shit here.......kc is 3 hours...so not to bad...theres tons of car shows here...one of the biggest shows in MO is in august...just there are never any lowriders there...im working on getting a Lowrider class for next year ....id like at least 5-10 cars there for it...they have a cruise where they shut the shut the strip down and allow the cars to cruise down with no other traffic whiles 10s of thousands of people like the strip yelling and screaming...its pretty bad ass.......a few other members on here have seen it (maverick is one :biggrin
> *


yep that shit was the craziest shit i ever seen..i thought aaron was stretching it a little..but there was people lined up for miles and miles..nuts. everytime aaron hit the switch it sounded like the chiefs scored a touchdown. dont know what they would do if a hopper came..but I'm gonna find out next year..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 7 2007, 11:07 PM~8949833
> *yep that shit was the craziest shit i ever seen..i thought aaron was stretching it a little..but there was people lined up for miles and miles..nuts. everytime aaron hit the switch it sounded like the chiefs scored a touchdown. dont know what they would do if a hopper came..but I'm gonna find out next year..
> *



hahaha stretching it :roflmao:

yeah that caddy will look good crusin with my caddy :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

MAPS!


----------



## SixFourImpala (Oct 7, 2007)

What time is good to go to the park on Sunday?

Is there anything going on Saturday night?

We're coming from Springfield MO.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFourImpala_@Oct 8 2007, 06:21 AM~8951346
> *What time is good to go to the park on Sunday?
> 
> Is there anything going on Saturday night?
> ...


  My parents are from that area..didnt know if there were any riders or not.


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFourImpala_@Oct 8 2007, 06:21 AM~8951346
> *What time is good to go to the park on Sunday?
> 
> Is there anything going on Saturday night?
> ...


also are you all still pushing the have to have a car to get in thing? we are coming but as was said earlyer the car is tore apart this summer. i dont want to be able not to get in when we get there!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SixFourImpala+Oct 8 2007, 07:21 AM~8951346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is an area for cars right at the entrance of the park but is *VERY LIMITED*...a few can be parked and you can walk in. *No Factorys in the park!* We are expecting so many cars that the park should be filled to capacity by customer rides!!


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

can you get a address of the park so i can mapquest it?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Oct 8 2007, 09:00 AM~8951646
> *can you get a address of the park so i can mapquest it?
> *


Bring mike with ya.. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Oct 8 2007, 10:00 AM~8951646
> *can you get a address of the park so i can mapquest it?
> *


Here ya go! 

*15OO E. RED BRIDGE RD*


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 8 2007, 10:01 AM~8951651
> *Bring mike with ya.. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFourImpala_@Oct 8 2007, 07:21 AM~8951346
> *What time is good to go to the park on Sunday?
> 
> Is there anything going on Saturday night?
> ...


hey manim coming up from Branson...what time you plan on leavin Springfield ? you going up Sat morning? im heading up there in the caddy about 8-9am sat morning....if you want we can meet in springfield and cruise up


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFourImpala_@Oct 8 2007, 07:21 AM~8951346
> *What time is good to go to the park on Sunday?
> 
> Is there anything going on Saturday night?
> ...


get there early if you got a nice ride. parking is limited.

we are trying to get a saturday night cruise through downtown organized. we will be meeting up at the host hotel. around 8. we are going to cruise the plaza, wesport, the haunted houses,etc.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 8 2007, 10:23 AM~8952012
> *hey manim coming up from Branson...what time you plan on leavin Springfield ? you going up Sat morning? im heading up there in the caddy about 8-9am sat morning....if you want we can meet in springfield and cruise up
> *


If you can wait on us we will leave about 6 and meet up with ya..oh boy bringin the cutty?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 8 2007, 11:24 AM~8952025
> *get there early if you got a nice ride. parking is limited.
> 
> we are trying to get a saturday night cruise through downtown organized. we will be meeting up at the host hotel. around 8. we are going to cruise the plaza, wesport, the haunted houses,etc.
> *


sounds good man i cant wait...i hope it dont rain


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 8 2007, 11:49 AM~8952187
> *If you can wait on us we will leave about 6 and meet up with ya..oh boy bringin the cutty?
> *


 sounds good


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

REGARDING START TIME FOR HOPTOBERFEST:

car clubs that want to park together should be there by 9 a.m., and try to roll in together. so if you are meeting up with other chapters please try and meet up before you roll into the show. 

we are giving priority parking to car clubs and lowriders. if you have trucks or donks in your club we will let them park with your club. if you are not in a club and are rolling something other than a lowrider there will be parking in the grass.


REMEMBER THIS IS A BAR B Q FOR LOWRIDERS AND THEIR FRIENDS AND FAMILIES. WE WILL NOT BE ADMITTING STOCK RIDES. THERE JUST IS NOT ENOUGH ROOM IN THE PARK. IF YOU ARE COMING IN TOWN AND DO NOT HAVE A LOWRIDER , PLEASE TRY AND FIND SOMEONE TO ROLL IN WITH THAT DOES HAVE ONE. THIS IS NOT A CARSHOW, SO WE WILL NOT BE ALLOWING IN GENERAL PUBLIC.

CONCERNING TRUCKS AND TRAILERS:

we do have some room in the park but if you can please try and leave them at the hotel. if you are not staying overnight locally give me a call and we can find a nearby shopping center in which you can park them. we would really like for everyone to roll into the park. 816-769-6428 ask for BOONE


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 8 2007, 01:02 PM~8952899
> *REGARDING START TIME FOR HOPTOBERFEST:
> 
> car clubs that want to park together should be there by 9 a.m., and try to roll in together. so if you are meeting up with other chapters please try and meet up before you roll into the show.
> ...


need to be juiced to get in? I'll be rollin up on 14's..


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 8 2007, 02:08 PM~8952951
> *need to be juiced to get in? I'll be rollin up on 14's..
> *


NO I SHOULD REPHRASE THAT TO LOWRIDERS YOUR COOL.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 8 2007, 01:10 PM~8952964
> *NO I SHOULD REPHRASE THAT TO LOWRIDERS YOUR COOL.
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

yeah hillbilly is cool....me and him will roll in together with our caddys :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 8 2007, 01:33 PM~8953096
> *yeah hillbilly is cool....me and him will roll in together with our caddys :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 8 2007, 02:08 PM~8952951
> *need to be juiced to get in? I'll be rollin up on 14's..
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 8 2007, 02:02 PM~8952899
> *REGARDING START TIME FOR HOPTOBERFEST:
> 
> car clubs that want to park together should be there by 9 a.m., and try to roll in together. so if you are meeting up with other chapters please try and meet up before you roll into the show.
> ...


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 8 2007, 02:22 PM~8953403
> *
> *


Damn i got a park on the grass :0


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Can't wait 


this is already bigger than Black Sunday, Good Job Boone!!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 8 2007, 02:02 PM~8952899
> *REGARDING START TIME FOR HOPTOBERFEST:
> 
> car clubs that want to park together should be there by 9 a.m., and try to roll in together. so if you are meeting up with other chapters please try and meet up before you roll into the show.
> ...


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 8 2007, 06:14 PM~8955122
> *TTT
> *


was up :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 8 2007, 02:02 PM~8952899
> *REGARDING START TIME FOR HOPTOBERFEST:
> 
> car clubs that want to park together should be there by 9 a.m., and try to roll in together. so if you are meeting up with other chapters please try and meet up before you roll into the show.
> ...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 8 2007, 11:24 AM~8952025
> *get there early if you got a nice ride. parking is limited.
> 
> we are trying to get a saturday night cruise through downtown organized. we will be meeting up at the host hotel. around 8. we are going to cruise the plaza, wesport, the haunted houses,etc.
> *


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 8 2007, 12:19 AM~8950290
> *MAPS!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 5 2007, 11:38 PM~8940305
> *good to see you steppin it up for the show. looks like we might have at least 80 cars, thats not including people who just show up. i know there are a lot of cars sittin under covers and in garages that haven't seen daylight in a while. will be nice to see them again. if all goes well, this will be the first in more shows to come. might even try to do a couple a year if we can get scheduling down without interfering with other shows.
> 
> THE ONE THING WE HAVE TO STRESS IS THAT EVERYONE KEEP IT CHILL. KEEP THE SHIT TALKIN IN THE HOP ARENA AND NOT GET SO PERSONAL . ITS JUST CARS. WE ARE LEAVING IT UP TO THE  CAR CLUBS TO POLICE  THEIR OWN MEMBERS. IF WE ALL DO OUR PART THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN THE MIDWEST. ANY CLUB THAT CANNOT DO SO WILL NOT BE ASKED BACK TO FUTURE SHOWS. KANSAS CITY POLICE DEPARTMENT WILL BE LOOKING FOR ANY REASON TO SHUT US DOWN. SO KEEP IT COOL................
> *


I agree with this,we are coming to support a K. C show but if we get fucked with it's the last time we'll ever help out.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whatsup Fabian....i seen a pic of your ride in the supershow pics threads....how was the show? bet it was bad ass to be out there...maybe next year for me


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 9 2007, 07:17 PM~8960694
> *whatsup Fabian....i seen a pic of your ride in the supershow pics threads....how was the show? bet it was bad ass to be out there...maybe next year for me
> *


Man it's cool as fuck,We the M had the most members agian with 65 all clean street show cars.And we had our own place at the hooters casino(sat. night)For an all night party.And i put it down for K.C again since no one else can. :0 :0 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 9 2007, 03:38 PM~8961300
> *Man it's cool as fuck,We the M had the most members agian with 65 all clean street show cars.And we had our own place at the hooters casino(sat. night)For an all night party.And i put it down for K.C again since no one else can. :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 lol

sounds like a dam good time man......i hope this weekend will be a dam good time to :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 8 2007, 11:24 AM~8952025
> *get there early if you got a nice ride. parking is limited.
> 
> we are trying to get a saturday night cruise through downtown organized. we will be meeting up at the host hotel. around 8. we are going to cruise the plaza, wesport, the haunted houses,etc.
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 8 2007, 02:02 PM~8952899
> *REGARDING START TIME FOR HOPTOBERFEST:
> 
> car clubs that want to park together should be there by 9 a.m., and try to roll in together. so if you are meeting up with other chapters please try and meet up before you roll into the show.
> ...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 9 2007, 09:26 PM~8964946
> *
> *


Quit posting the same thing you lazy ass. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

HEY IF I DONT THEN WE WILL HAVE 40 TRAILERS LOOKIN FOR A PLACE TO PARK. I GUESS YOU COULD BE ON PARKING DUTY.  

I HOPE EVERYONE IS GETTING THAT FINAL COAT OF WAX ON THE RIDES. DONT WAIT TILL SUNDAY TO WASH YOUR SHIT. WE DONT NEED IT TO RAIN. ALWAYS HAPPENS RIGHT AFTER YOU WASH IT. 

WEATHER ISNT LOOKING TO BAD THEY SAY 40 PERCENT CHANCE OF RAIN LATE IN THE DAY. BUT YOU CANT PREDICT WEATHER IN KC. I DONT THINK WE'LL HAVE A PROBLEM, EXCEPT FOR WOODY GETTING SUNBURNED.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 9 2007, 04:11 AM~8958224
> *LOS ANGELES RED VS. LAS VEGAS BLUE
> 
> 
> ...



damn dan i didn't know you went to vegas


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 316 chica (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT for this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

the end is near! 











of the week that is :biggrin:




now if i can only figure out why my caddy is overheating ...hopefully tonight i can get it fixed....


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i know four more people coming ... but only one car ..


been a long time since i been to k.c.mo


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 9 2007, 08:25 PM~8964932
> *
> *


where the helllll is the host hotel?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 10 2007, 04:36 PM~8970471
> *where the helllll is the host hotel?
> *


5800 college boulevard. hilton garden inn


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

IMPORTANT INFO ABOUT HOPTOBERFEST:

STOCK VEHICLES WILL NOT BE ALLOWED IN THE PARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THIS IS A PICNIC FOR CAR OWNERS,FRIENDS, AND FAMILIES.

IF YOU DO NOT HAVE A RIDE YOU WILL HAVE TO PARK SOMEWHERE ELSE AND RIDE IN WITH YOU BUDDIES CARS.

THE ONLY EXCEPTIONS WILL BE TRUCKS USED FOR TRAILERING. AND THAT SPACE IS VERY LIMITED.

PLEASE ROLL IN WITH YOUR RIDES AND CAR CLUB.THE PARK IS NOT SET UP FOR GENERAL PARKING. WE WILL BE PARKING YOU AS YOU COME IN. SO RIDE IN WITH YOUR CLUBS OR FRIENDS IF YOU WANT TO PARK NEAR EACH OTHER.

IF YOU ARE COMING WITH A CLUB TRY AND GET THERE EARLY FOR GOOD PARKING. FIRST COME FIRST SERVE. WE WILL RUN OUT OF SPACE IF THE WEATHER STAYS NICE.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

might have to work im trying to get off ill know more on sat!!!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 8 2007, 12:19 AM~8950290
> *MAPS!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

whats for dinner


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 10 2007, 10:23 PM~8973225
> *whats for dinner
> *


hamburgers and hot dogs. if you want to bring anything the grill will be in full effect.

remember to bring extra soda, water, beer. we will have community coolers for everyone.


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 10 2007, 03:48 PM~8970581
> *IMPORTANT INFO ABOUT HOPTOBERFEST:
> 
> STOCK VEHICLES WILL NOT BE ALLOWED IN THE PARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


ok i say again. we are coming down but my car is not put together this year so we are just rolling down in the daily. so im not going to get in to at least go to the picnic. i understand parking somewhere else but i cant even walk in?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hey bj how many people will be with you? if you want you can meet up with me and get in the caddy and roll in with me.....also maverick will be rolling up with me so im sure we will get you in...so just come on down :biggrin:




hey Boon...i know there will be no stocks let in but my friend who is coming up with me is driving up in his own car and i plan to use his car for the cooler and chairs....will it be a problem to have him follow me in to our parking spot then he drops the shit off and goes back out to park with the stocks?

just want to double check


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 11 2007, 09:42 AM~8976106
> *hey bj how many people will be with you? if you want you can meet up with me and get in the caddy and roll in with me.....also maverick will be rolling up with me so im sure we will get you in...so just come on down :biggrin:
> hey Boon...i know there will be no stocks let in but my friend who is coming up with me is driving up in his own car and i plan to use his car for the cooler and chairs....will it be a problem to have him follow me in to our parking spot then he drops the shit off and goes back out to park with the stocks?
> 
> ...


that is fine,but i want you to know the closest parking is about a 1/4 mile away. i will work it out with you saturday night at the hotel. i have a truck so i might be able to help you with some stuff. the reason we can't let stocks in is because of the turnout of customized cars showing up. parking that we would have used for stocks is being used for custom cars. i am sorry about this but we have posted this from the beginning over and over again about stock vehicles. nothing personnel but this is not a car show. it is a free bar b q for riders. we are doing this out of our own pocket and not making any money. that is why we are limiting it to customs only. that and food cost would kill us if we had to feed a whole car show. we are already looking at at least 80 cars, so triple that in people easily and you see what we are dealing with.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Its going down!!!  Its gonna be a good time for all. :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 11 2007, 10:12 AM~8976230
> *that is fine,but i want you to know the closest parking is about a 1/4 mile away. i will work it out with you saturday night at the hotel. i have a truck so i might be able to help you with some stuff. the reason we can't let stocks in is because of the turnout of customized cars showing up. parking that we would have used for stocks is being used for custom cars. i am sorry about this but we have posted this from the beginning over and over again about stock vehicles. nothing personnel but this is not a car show. it is a free bar b q for riders. we are doing this out of our own pocket and not making any money. that is why we are limiting it to customs only. that and food cost would kill us if we had to feed a whole car show. we are already looking at at least 80 cars, so triple that in people easily and you see what we are dealing with.
> *



yeah i totally understand and agree 100%......i just wanted to be sure about him coming in to drop shit off......itll be him walking...not me so i dont care :roflmao:

ill be bringing a cooler full of pop and water


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 11 2007, 10:46 AM~8976445
> *yeah i totally understand and agree 100%......i just wanted to be sure about him coming in to drop shit off......itll be him walking...not me so i dont care :roflmao:
> 
> ill be bringing a cooler full of pop and water
> *


:thumbsup: yo aaron make sure to put my number in your phone. that way if you need any help you can just call. hit me up when you get in town.816-769-6428


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

got your number saved..

heres mine 417-676-0306


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Oct 11 2007, 05:25 AM~8974668
> *ok i say again. we are coming down but my car is not put together this year so we are just rolling down in the daily. so im not going to get in to at least go to the picnic. i understand parking somewhere else but i cant even walk in?
> *


Yo homie ,it's not about if you don't come with a car you can't get in,it's about parking,this show sounds like it's going to be big and this park can't hold that many cars.So you see we just want to have nothing but low-lows there(and maybe some big wheel shit)I'm having alittle bbq at my house sat night if you want to roll though thats cool with me and maybe you guys can jump in our cars for the show.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 10 2007, 04:49 PM~8968434
> *the end is near!
> of the week that is :biggrin:
> now if i can only figure out why my caddy is overheating ...hopefully tonight i can get it fixed....
> *


Maybe it's scared of the caddy killa. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 11 2007, 01:35 PM~8977954
> *Maybe it's scared of the caddy killa. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

hey aaron did you get your car fixed? keep in touch in case you have problems on the way.

rain is out of the forecast for sunday.......................lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 11 2007, 02:35 PM~8977954
> *Maybe it's scared of the caddy killa. :biggrin:
> *


nope its fixed now lol....its not scared of the caddy killa because it knows the caddy killa gets up higher with 1 hit of the switch then i do with 10 hits :roflmao:

radiator needed flushed and there was air in the system......good to go now


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 11 2007, 03:34 PM~8978320
> *hey aaron did you get your car fixed? keep in touch in case you have problems on the way.
> 
> rain is out of the forecast for sunday.......................lets keep our fingers crossed.
> *


ya i think i got it taken care of...flushed it and bled the air out of the system...seems to be good now......yeah hopefully the rain will stay away


----------



## sideshow_mike (Oct 11, 2007)

Say whats up? My name is mike. I ama member of sideshow car club in austin,tx. I was trying to reach any members of the k.c. sideshow club. How long has your club existed? Are you registered with the National Lowrider Association? Is your club name copywritten? We might need to disuss some things here. There is no disrespect here,just probably need to come to a resolution.Reply as quickly as possible. We are having issues with the sideshow club in vallejo,cali. We are trying to resolve this in professional manner.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

umm ok lol


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow_mike_@Oct 11 2007, 03:55 PM~8978507
> *Say whats up? My name is mike. I ama member of sideshow car club in austin,tx. I was trying to reach any members of the k.c. sideshow club. How long has your club existed? Are you registered with the National Lowrider Association? Is your club name copywritten? We might need to disuss some things here. There is no disrespect here,just probably need to come to a resolution.Reply as quickly as possible. We are having issues with the sideshow club in vallejo,cali. We are trying to resolve this in professional manner.
> *


????????????


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 11 2007, 03:50 PM~8979006
> *????????????
> *


X222222


boone aint your number all over this thread????????


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 11 2007, 05:54 PM~8979569
> *X222222
> boone aint your number all over this thread????????
> *


dude must be smokin somethin good. i think he thinks k.c. sideshow is a car club. it seems to be a problem on lil, people tend to type before they read (or think) of what they are sayin.

bad thing is his first post on hear he is startin shit. NOT GOOD. think before you speak(type).


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 11 2007, 06:04 PM~8979665
> *dude must be smokin somethin good. i think he thinks k.c. sideshow is a car club. it seems to be a problem on lil, people tend to type before they read (or think) of what they are sayin.
> 
> bad thing is his first post on hear he is startin shit.  NOT GOOD. think before you speak(type).
> *



lol dude acted like he was gonna take action with the name :roflmao: like those little ass clubs could do shit in the first place lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sideshow_mike_@Oct 11 2007, 08:55 PM~8978507
> *Say whats up? My name is mike. I ama member of sideshow car club in austin,tx. I was trying to reach any members of the k.c. sideshow club. How long has your club existed? Are you registered with the National Lowrider Association? Is your club name copywritten? We might need to disuss some things here. There is no disrespect here,just probably need to come to a resolution.Reply as quickly as possible. We are having issues with the sideshow club in vallejo,cali. We are trying to resolve this in professional manner.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Bring up some cars and we can hopp for the rights to the name. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hahahaha


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

kc sideshow :biggrin: reppin hard :biggrin:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 11 2007, 08:42 AM~8976106
> *hey bj how many people will be with you? if you want you can meet up with me and get in the caddy and roll in with me.....also maverick will be rolling up with me so im sure we will get you in...so just come on down :biggrin:
> hey Boon...i know there will be no stocks let in but my friend who is coming up with me is driving up in his own car and i plan to use his car for the cooler and chairs....will it be a problem to have him follow me in to our parking spot then he drops the shit off and goes back out to park with the stocks?
> 
> ...


thanks bro. i went ahead and saved your number too. ill hit you up when we get to town sunday morning.


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 11 2007, 01:33 PM~8977943
> *Yo homie ,it's not about if you don't come with a car you can't get in,it's about parking,this show sounds like it's going to be big and this park can't hold that many cars.So you see we just want to have nothing but low-lows there(and maybe some big wheel shit)I'm having alittle bbq at my house sat night if you want to roll though thats cool with me and maybe you guys can jump in our cars for the show.
> *


i understand now. i thought we couldnt even go if we werent in a car to get in. i wish my car was together! its been a year this weekend its been tore apart. thanks for the invite, i would be there if i could but we arent leaving til sunday morn cause the guys i am coming with cant come til sunday cause of family obligations. keep me posted on the next get together so i can plan to come.


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

I can't bring my ride .we might just pile n and ride with my homie.go kick it with k.c  gotta briing everybody to the center of I all.show everybody how we do.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julio_@Oct 11 2007, 11:02 PM~8982711
> *I can't bring my ride .we might just pile n and ride with my homie.go kick it with k.c  gotta briing everybody to the center of I all.show everybody how we do.
> *


Im leaving saturday if you guys want to follow... :biggrin:


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

my homies work so we gonna head out in da sunday morning


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

a little over 48 hours to go.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

damn it early to be at work  im tired as hell


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 12 2007, 05:12 AM~8983747
> *damn it early to be at work   im tired as hell
> *


gotta make that money man :yessad:


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 10 2007, 02:32 PM~8970011
> *i know four more people coming ... but only one car ..
> been a long time since i been to k.c.mo
> *



Yes, Low 4 Life (St Louis) will be bringing in one car.

See you on Sunday.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

its friday fuckers.......one more 9.5 hours of work left and i go home and pack my shit in the caddy........tires are aired up to 45 psi all around, batts are fresh off the charger, movies loaded in the car, cleaning supplys to rewash the car when i get there....spare tire ....tools...jumper cables....knock off wrench and hammer...lol..........i think im ready to go......oh also extra teflon tape hahaha


im glad i brought all that shit to black sunday last month......had to use the spare tire and of course the knockoff wrench and hammer on the way home........one of those things...if you dont bring it you will need it....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Couple more cars in tonight......couple more in tomorrow.....all these last minute fools.....just like me. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

GET YOUR AREA SOME EXPOSURE...ON HARD IN DA PAINT... 

And all shops who need help wit promo holla.. 100% FREE PROMO

SUBMIT ALL VIDEO TAPES TO 

HARD IN DA PAINT
979 WEST COMPTON BLVD.
COMPTON , CA 90220
HARD IN DA PAINT VOL.5


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 12 2007, 09:49 AM~8984370
> *Couple more cars in tonight......couple more in tomorrow.....all these last minute fools.....just like me.  :biggrin:
> *


just remember to hook up your own shit this time


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 12 2007, 12:14 PM~8985399
> *just remember to hook up your own shit this time
> *



I'll try!!! lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE RAIN ON SAT BUT REAL NICE SUNDAY SO NO REASON WHY EVERYBODY IN KC WOULD NOT BE THERE SHOW UP ARE SHUT UP !!!!!


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

curse you and your rain!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i just checked the weather and it shows sunny for the weekend.......hmmm....if it rains im blaming you LENEXALOW!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

how about outer towners that come with stock rides?but bring acouple cares as well?what are they suposed to do with the stock cars? :uh:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

DUDE!!!!!BRANSON ON OTHER SIDE OF LAKE AND I SAID IT WAS GOING TO BE NICE ON SUNDAY !!!!READ BEFORE TALK ON OTHERS!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 12 2007, 02:19 PM~8986426
> *DUDE!!!!!BRANSON ON OTHER SIDE OF LAKE AND I SAID IT WAS GOING TO BE NICE ON SUNDAY !!!!READ BEFORE TALK ON OTHERS!!!
> *


dont get your panies in a wad...i was fucking joking lol....just trying to get some action in this forum lol........

weather now says scattered storms all weekend.... :angry:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 12 2007, 01:19 PM~8986426
> *DUDE!!!!!BRANSON ON OTHER SIDE OF LAKE AND I SAID IT WAS GOING TO BE NICE ON SUNDAY !!!!READ BEFORE TALK ON OTHERS!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

maverick get on yahoo....you know the rule....get on lil you must be on yahoo.......jeeze man


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

ALL GOOD!!!  I JUST WANT HOMETOWN RIDERS TO SHOW UP SHOW OFF THOSE NICE RIDES WE SEE ONCE IN WHILE AROUND TOWN !!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

yep everyone needs to come out


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

what up is everbody gettin them cars ready


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

last post of the night....going to go home and start packing :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Make sure to pack some cameras! :thumbsup: I want to see pictures before everybody even leaves the park :angry: Ok but by monday...ok I will settle for whenever you damn well please  

Make it a good peaceful one guys, looking forward to attending a future event


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 12 2007, 08:00 PM~8988730
> *Make sure to pack some cameras! :thumbsup: I want to see pictures before everybody even leaves the park  :angry: Ok but by monday...ok I will settle for whenever you damn well please
> 
> Make it a good peaceful one guys, looking forward to attending a future event
> *


oh believe me...i will have pics up Sunday night as soon as i get back to the hotel...lol


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 12 2007, 05:48 PM~8988052
> *what up is everbody gettin them cars ready
> *


yep got the wheels and spinners done


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 13 2007, 03:19 AM~8989546
> *yep got the wheels and spinners done
> *


The wheels in your avitar look good man. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 12 2007, 11:17 PM~8989861
> *The wheels in your avitar look good man. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

whats the story? everyone still hooking up at the hotel for "the cruise" at 5800 college blvd(the hotel)? and if so, how many people aprox, are gonna show up?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 12 2007, 05:48 PM~8988052
> *what up is everbody gettin them cars ready
> *



Got 4-5 cars to work on tomorrow....I mean today...plus mine! doohhh. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 13 2007, 02:26 AM~8990889
> *Got 4-5 cars to work on tomorrow....I mean today...plus mine!  doohhh.  :biggrin:
> *


Its goin down in K.C.



weather looks like its goin to cooperate. at least for the show, can't say much for the cruise saturday night.



i have put a stop to any new invites. park is going to be packed. just to clarify for those of you who can't read.

NO STOCK VEHICLES.....RIDE IN WITH YOUR FRIENDS LOWRIDER.....NO STOCK VEHICLES...............

IF YOU BROUGHT 1 CAR AND 10 FRIENDS YOU BETTER POP THE TRUNK AND LET EM RIDE IN BACK..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

well battery was dead this morning so starting a little late..bout 7..KC here we come.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

wtf is up with this ran thunder and lightning this morning. tomorrow got a small chance scattered showers that means nothing like this shit :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

YEAH THE WEATHER GOD IS BLOWIN HIS LOAD TODAY. WEATHER CHANNEL SAYS SUNNY AND 78 FOR TOMORROW. JUST AS LONG AS THE GROUND SOAKS UP THE WATER , WE SHOULD BE COOL


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 13 2007, 07:07 AM~8991350
> *well battery was dead this morning so starting a little late..bout 7..KC here we come.
> *


jeeze maverick now we will never get there :angry: 




hahaha its ok i didnt wake up till 9 :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TAKE YOUR TIME ITS RAININ BALLS AND DICKS UP HERE RIGHT NOW. SUPPOSED TO CLEAR UP HERE IN A COUPLE HOURS.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam that sucks...hope it goes away


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

IT IS. WATCHING THE LIVE DOPPLER RIGHT NOW , IT WILL BE OUTTA HERE IN A COUPLE HOURS. CHANCE OF RAIN TONIGHT. SUN AND CLOUDY TOMORROW.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

cool...im about to leave the house..waiting on maverick to get here then were out


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ok were heading out


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Heading out as sonn as i eat... :biggrin: 
Drive safe everyone..


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

forgot to tell everybody im still the cutman cause I bot a 79 2 door on Wed sky blue with the white 1/2 top :biggrin: it will look damn good with that 77 mc


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 13 2007, 11:17 AM~8992074
> *forgot to tell everybody im still the cutman cause I bot a 79 2 door on Wed sky blue with the white 1/2 top :biggrin:  it will look damn good with that 77 mc
> *


need some wheels for that cut. i got some brand new 14x6 rev. all chrome and those 22s gold backs


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

so.....no cruise?????..............................................anyone?? :uh:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

rain is startin to taper off. should be out of town by 3. tomorrow is still forecast partly cloudy and 76 degrees. 

everyone take your time gettin here. weather should be alright for a cruise tonight. they have the BULLRUN tv show down at the plaza tonight. kc is a checkpoint for the cross country race. its pretty cool. kinda like the cannonball run movie lots of exotic cars high speed racing cross country


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

what time is the rendezvous for the cruise??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

I have arrived :cheesy:

where at the hotel nice....car is dirty from the trip...rain is trying to go away but its not trying very hard :angry:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 13 2007, 12:58 PM~8992476
> *what time is the rendezvous for the cruise??
> *


about 7 7:30, weather permittng


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Made it here safe and sound. The hotel is nice, now i need to go rinse down the car.. its filthy..


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

any shops up here open today that sell lead hammer's? mines almost shot and i'd like to pick one up before i go home.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whatsup g-body


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm in the motel..wasnt smart like aaron..left my laptop at home so I'm using the motel's lol. Motel is really nice. Had a good trip..cars are nasty tho.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

hmmm orange caddy..illinois tags..NIMSTER???


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 13 2007, 05:06 PM~8993455
> *hmmm orange caddy..illinois tags..NIMSTER???
> *


negative.... Big M Chi-Town is in the house though......


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

what up Chi-Town glad you had a safe trip see you guys in a little bit. did you guys get at fabian?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

A few clean cars in the parking lot!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 13 2007, 11:17 AM~8992074
> *forgot to tell everybody im still the cutman cause I bot a 79 2 door on Wed sky blue with the white 1/2 top :biggrin:  it will look damn good with that 77 mc
> *


u rich bitch


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Oct 13 2007, 06:25 PM~8993744
> *what up Chi-Town glad you had a safe trip see you guys in a little bit. did you guys get at fabian?
> *


yeah getting everyone together


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 13 2007, 06:35 PM~8993784
> *A few clean cars in the parking lot!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah i agree...did you see those caddys? and dam what about the one with pink stripes :0 


:cheesy:


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

wheres the pics @??


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

just got back from cruisin kc for a bit...... SHUTTIN DOWN STREETS at every light!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

heading out in a few hours ... 

i cant sleep ... 

i'll be sporting that warrenton hoodie ..till i get too warm


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

be safe man


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

a right mua fucas its 2:15 just got home from getting some shit ready and cars cleaned up see u fuckers in the moning


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

i mean in a few hours


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Word....everythings cleaned....locked...and loaded. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

gettin faded at the hotel.... KC K POLICE just rolled up and told us we were being to loud...LOL 


Like NWA said... Fuck tha police.. :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 14 2007, 05:34 AM~8995874
> *be safe man
> *


u know it!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> gettin faded at the hotel.... KC K POLICE just rolled up and told us we were being to loud...LOL
> Like NWA said... Fuck tha police.. :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> lmao every time we go somewhere one of us get a little talk from dem boys to


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

gummy is 1hr away


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ok were going to eat breakfast and then head to the show...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

leaving a little late but heading there now


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Live updates from the scene of the show!

there are more cars here then Black Sunday....excellent show...perfect weather...for those who couldn't make it i feel sorry for you :cheesy:

ill post pics as soon as i get back to the hotel


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hey dan ill have your pics soon


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 14 2007, 05:26 PM~8998833
> *hey dan ill have your pics soon
> *


Tight bro


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 14 2007, 01:10 PM~8997658
> *Live updates from the scene of the show!
> 
> there are more cars here then Black Sunday....excellent show...perfect weather...for those who couldn't make it i feel sorry for you :cheesy:ill post pics as soon as i get back to the hotel
> *


Yeah I heard there wasnt very many people that were sorry I didnt show up wit the Caddy Killa :0 :0 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 14 2007, 06:33 PM~8998852
> *Yeah I heard there wasnt very many people sorry I didnt show up wit the Caddy Killa  :0  :0  :0
> *


man there is a shit load of people...it is bigger than Black sunday....no lie man....it was bad ass....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

going back to the hotel...ill post the rest later....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

im back in the room now uploading the pics...they will be up shortly


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

good pics keep em comin


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

thats it from me guys...ill post videos of what i got when i get home

Just want to say BIG THANKS to Boone and all the guys who helped make this show happen..it was a great show and ill defiantly be back next year...To me this was Better than Black Sunday....I hope everyone had as great of a time as i did

and For everyone that i talked to about the Branson Show in August (or anyone else for that matter) remember to keep the 2nd weekend of August 2008 open in your calender for the show in Branson...



Now im going to go relax in the hot tub


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

nice pix!!!!!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Looks like I missed a good show  I came real close to makin it happen and gave up at the last minute for more important reasons. I will be there next year fosho  I would have won though :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Show was great..thanks to all for making us out of towners feel at home..KC really showed us a good time and took care of us. 

Thanks to Boone for all the hookups and showing us around KC.

It was cool meeting The Lona family.

Everything went smooth like a lowrider get together should be.


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

looked fun


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

man, 
today was a great day, lots of fun and food. got to see a ton of people and had a blast.

There is talk of a spring show maybe, we have to sit down and do some figuring and planning to make it better.

but for a free little get together it went pretty alright.

Big up to Boone for making it happen


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 14 2007, 05:35 PM~8998864
> *man there is a shit load of people...it is bigger than Black sunday....no lie man....it was bad ass....
> *


That came out wrong man I didnt mean there werent alot of people there I meant not many wanted to see the Caddy Killa :biggrin:  Simple misunderstanding I heard from several people that the show was bad ass and had a great turnout im sorry I missed it


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Just want to say THANK YOU to everyone that came out and supported our picnic. The turnout was more than we expected but it went off without any problems and showed that K.C. can have a show and get along, once again thank you for all the support. 
Jamie DOWN IV LIFE


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 14 2007, 05:34 PM~8998858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats bro the caddy is lookin good mirrors set that trunk off


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

fuck you

we are not getting along


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 14 2007, 07:47 PM~8999846
> *fuck you
> 
> we are not getting along
> *


Keep that up and you will never have a-arms. :0


----------



## Malibuzack (Sep 24, 2003)

Great Picnic, lots of clean rides and a good time had by all.


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

great picnic, great turn out. had a blast and hope to have my car there next year.


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ill just throw some pix out here...


----------



## MRDOWNTOWN (Oct 10, 2007)

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest451.jpg


----------



## MRDOWNTOWN (Oct 10, 2007)

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest282.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest451.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest422.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest347.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest257.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest244.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest198.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest181.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest075.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest118.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest071.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest046.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest042.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest039.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest038.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest061.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest036.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc7/MRD...oberfest026.jpg


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

I wanna thank everyone who came out to the "show". I think we lost count at 100 cars. I estimate it could have been 120 to 130 throughout the day. It was good to see so many out of town cars. Thanks for attending and i hope everyone gets home safe. I am to tired to type, i had a long day. organized, d.j.ed all day, cooked food for a couple hundred people,babysat. i think i did a little bit of everything. GREAT SHOW...................................................................


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

>


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

>


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

On our way there.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Big M


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Lisa hooking it up on the carne asada.








Chopping it up with the OG.








Some of the Lou in the house.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

61, the only ones that turned out decent.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

hop pics


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam that hot tub is relaxing lol.......those are some nice hop pics...i only took videos of the hops..ill be sure to post them up this week


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

to all the kc ppl we had a lot of fun, and its bed time cuz we have a long road trip ahead...


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

had a good time here in k.c..... good pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 15 2007, 01:43 AM~8999806
> *Just want to say THANK YOU to everyone that came out and supported our picnic. The turnout was more than we expected but it went off without any problems and showed that K.C. can have a show and get along, once again thank you for all the support.
> Jamie    DOWN IV LIFE
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

morning people


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

HOPE EVERYBODY GOT HOME SAFE. I ONCE AGAIN WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO MADE THIS SHOW POSSIBLE, FROM THE CAR CLUBS TO THE FAMILIES WHO SUPPORT THEM....THANK YOU......

TURN OUT WAS BETTER THAN EXPECTED, IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL DAY, NO DRAMA, GOOD FOOD WHAT MORE COULD YOU ASK FOR.

I WOULD DEFINITELY LIKE SOME FEEDBACK FROM YOU GUYS. WHAT MADE IT A SHOW THAT YOU WOULD COME BACK TO ANNUALLY. IF THERE IS ANY NEGATIVES PLEASE LET ME KNOW, I WOULD LIKE ALL INPUT SO WE CAN MAKE THE NEXT SHOW EVEN BETTER.


----------



## trebubb63 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 15 2007, 07:58 AM~9003756
> *HOPE EVERYBODY GOT HOME SAFE. I ONCE AGAIN WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO MADE THIS SHOW POSSIBLE, FROM THE CAR CLUBS TO THE FAMILIES WHO SUPPORT THEM....THANK YOU......
> 
> TURN OUT WAS BETTER THAN EXPECTED, IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL DAY, NO DRAMA, GOOD FOOD WHAT MORE COULD YOU ASK FOR.
> ...


all of us clubs from st.louis would like to say thanks
nice show.had a good time


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 15 2007, 09:58 AM~9003756
> *HOPE EVERYBODY GOT HOME SAFE. I ONCE AGAIN WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO MADE THIS SHOW POSSIBLE, FROM THE CAR CLUBS TO THE FAMILIES WHO SUPPORT THEM....THANK YOU......
> 
> TURN OUT WAS BETTER THAN EXPECTED, IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL DAY, NO DRAMA, GOOD FOOD WHAT MORE COULD YOU ASK FOR.
> ...


I came out didn't think there was going to be so many cars. I had fun. Brought my lady along even she had fun. Had some good food. Loved all the rides. To me there was no negative things about it . Ill be back next year. All in all it was great.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trebubb63_@Oct 15 2007, 03:00 PM~9004093
> *all of us clubs from st.louis would like to say thanks
> nice show.had a good time
> *


x2 and thanks for the recipe


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I had a fun ass time.. everything went smooth and finally i got to put alot of faces with names on here... i will be back for the next picnic for sure. It's worth the drive.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Oct 15 2007, 04:03 PM~9004109
> *I came out didn't think there was going to be so many cars. I had fun. Brought my lady along even she had fun. Had some good food. Loved all the rides. To me there was no negative things about it . Ill be back next year. All in all it was great.
> *


yes there was,my 82 broke the front cylinder and didn't do shit. :angry: :angry: It was a fun day hopefully we can have more of these.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 15 2007, 04:44 PM~9004402
> *I had a fun ass time.. everything went smooth and finally i got to put alot of faces with names on here... i will be back for the next picnic for sure. It's worth the drive.
> *


 :biggrin: It was cool meeting you homie,do your thang and get wichita back on the map.


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 15 2007, 11:48 AM~9004437
> *yes there was,my 82 broke the front cylinder and didn't do shit. :angry:  :angry: It was a fun day hopefully we can have more of these.
> *


But you had nice cars... Your lincoln was clean...


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

I JUST WANT TO THANK THE PEOPLE THAT HAD GOT EVERYBODY TOGETHER AGAIN SEEN SOME CARS OUT THERE I NEVER SEEN BEFORE OLD FRIENDS AND MADE SOME NEW FRIENDS TOO WE NEED TO DO THIS MORE OFTEN I HOPE EVERYBODY MADE IT HOME OKAY!!!!! SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE DOING BIG THINGS IN KC.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ANT


----------



## Wicked One (Feb 20, 2002)

props to the host of show.very good turn out and very good behavior by all. i think if peeple chill and enjoy the scene we could have more of these gatherings.i had a real good time. Much love to the out towners who represented themselves and their town with respect. Much love to the kc riders who represented kc with respect. only way to have a good show is if we all start respecting each other.  

paz,
chris lona


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 15 2007, 10:50 AM~9004447
> *:biggrin: It was cool meeting you homie,do your thang and get wichita back on the map.
> *


were tryin :biggrin: Thanks for showin us love at the hotel, it was nice to have a good time and feel at home with people from all over the midwest.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 14 2007, 04:34 PM~8998858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whatz up Aaron???So,the KC show was better than Black Sunday,huh...I wish I could-of made it man.But,I can't make all the low-low shows,ya know.I just want to say,''CONGRATZ'' to u for the win.Maybe next year,we can roll the 2 pink low-lowz into a car show again,what do u think?


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 14 2007, 06:18 PM~8999594
> *thats it from me guys...ill post videos of what i got when i get home
> 
> Just want to say BIG THANKS to Boone and all the guys who helped make this show happen..it was a great show and ill defiantly be back next year...To me this was Better than Black Sunday....I hope everyone had as great of a time as i did
> ...


Aaron,I plan on being at the Branson car show in August with u homie...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wicked One_@Oct 15 2007, 06:58 PM~9005545
> *props to the host of show.very good turn out and very good behavior by all. i think if peeple chill and enjoy the scene we could have more of these gatherings.i had a real good time. Much love to the out towners who represented themselves and their town with respect. Much love to the kc riders who represented kc with respect. only way to have a good show is if we all start respecting each other.
> 
> paz,
> ...


Well said,and if the people with no hoppers(would leave the talking to the peole with cars)Shit would be better also.Too many cheerleadrs in this game.
:thumbsup: Get your new shop done and we can have a cruise night like 2 times a month.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i made it home...a short drive turned into a long drive after breakfast a dennys tore everyone up :roflmao:

other than that i was a good drive home..

and Boone thanks again for showing everyone a good time and putting on a very successful show........to me there was not 1 single negative about any part of the day......well parking thats it lmao...but i loved that location for the show...ill be back for sure next year and if its thrown twice ill do my best to be there both times


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 15 2007, 08:02 PM~9006114
> *were tryin :biggrin:  Thanks for showin us love at the hotel, it was nice to have a good time and feel at home with people from all over the midwest.
> *


You know it bro we have to put it down for the midwest. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY+Oct 15 2007, 03:11 PM~9006185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool man..i talked to a bunch of the guys at the show and they sounded interested so im going to start promoting the show pretty heavy this winter and early spring to make sure no body forgets about it


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 15 2007, 03:02 PM~9006114
> *were tryin :biggrin:  Thanks for showin us love at the hotel, it was nice to have a good time and feel at home with people from all over the midwest.
> *


glad to see you got home man..nice meeting you and your girl...keep that lincoln clean man....hopefully well meet up again before you come to the branson show


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 15 2007, 08:11 PM~9006185
> *Whatz up Aaron???So,the KC show was better than Black Sunday,huh...I wish I could-of made it man.But,I can't make all the low-low shows,ya know.I just want  to say,''CONGRATZ'' to u for the win.Maybe next year,we can roll the 2 pink low-lowz into a car show again,what do u think?
> *


Damn first place 90's and newer. :0 He bet out a 3 time super show winner. :0 










Your lucky the judges don't like me. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

J/k man way to go.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 15 2007, 05:43 PM~9007225
> *Damn first place 90's and newer. :0 He bet out a 3 time super show winner. :0
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i seen the trophy's and was like dam i bet i could win that....then 30 mins later Individuals all rolled in with their caddys and i was like well maybe not....then 30 mins later you came rolling in and i was like nope not now :roflmao:

then later my wife went to get something out of the car and came back with the trophy i was like WTF :0 

lol

one of the few people in MO that can say my car beat you....BUT i wont let it go to my head though :roflmao: i just got lucky :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 15 2007, 10:46 PM~9007246
> *yeah i seen the trophy's and was like dam i bet i could win that....then 30 mins later Individuals all rolled in with their caddys and i was like well maybe not....then 30 mins later you came rolling in and i was like nope not now :roflmao:
> 
> then later my wife went to get something out of the car and came back with the trophy i was like WTF :0
> ...


Beat me come on homie. :0 :biggrin: Be nice.I'll see you at LRM show then well see whats up.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 15 2007, 06:13 PM~9007462
> *Beat me come on homie. :0  :biggrin: Be nice.I'll see you at LRM show then well see whats up.
> 
> 
> ...


i know i was kidding man...you know that :cheesy: i had to be like everyone else you know? :roflmao:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

THIS CADDY CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 14 2007, 11:21 PM~9000749
> *hop pics
> 
> 
> ...


WAZ UP HOMIE? THOSE MC'S LOOKING GOOD! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

wish i would have known this was going down ,, be there next year though :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 15 2007, 07:40 PM~9008691
> *wish i would have known this was going down ,, be there next year though :biggrin:
> *


I told you. :biggrin: Thanks Boone for all the hard work to make this happen.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 15 2007, 11:14 PM~9007478
> *i know i was kidding man...you know that :cheesy:  i had to be like everyone else you know? :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

WELL JUST GOT THE FIRST BAD NEWS. WE WILL NOT HAVE A HOST HOTEL IF WE DO THIS AGAIN. I GUESS THERE WERE NUMEROUS COMPLAINTS BEING MADE AGAINST GUESTS OF THE SHOW, AND WHEN CONFRONTED BY THE FRONT DESK CLERK THEY WERE RUDE AND DISRESTPECTFUL. THE GERNERAL MANAGER WAS CALLED AT HOME AT 2:30 IN THE MORNING BECAUSE A REGULAR GUEST WAS SO IRATE AND DEMANDED TO SPEAK TO HIM.

NOT ONLY DOES THIS LOOK BAD ON US BUT MY WIFE WORKS AT THIS HOTEL AND HER JOB WAS PUT IN JEAPORDY BECAUSE OF THIS. THE ONLY THING I CAN SAY IS IF WE HAVE ANOTHER SHOW, THIS CLUB WILL NOT BE INVITED BACK. I THOUGHT BEING IN A CAR CLUB WAS ABOUT HONOR BUT I GUESS NOT.

WE WILL NOT LET ONE BAD SEED STOP WHAT WE ARE DOING, BUT THEY DO MAKE IT HARDER TO HAVE GOOD SHOWS AND SPONSORS IN THE FUTURE. THE HOTEL HAS PULLED OUT OF ANY FUTURE SHOWS. THIS ONLY HURTS THE REST OF THE VISITING LOWRIDERS IN HAVING TO FIND THEIR OWN HOTELS AND US IN FINDING SPONSORS THAT CAN TRUST US.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Back and forth battle of the summer. :biggrin:

double








single


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Killing the bumper. :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 15 2007, 09:21 PM~9009141
> *WELL JUST GOT THE FIRST BAD NEWS. WE WILL NOT HAVE A HOST HOTEL IF WE DO THIS AGAIN. I GUESS THERE WERE NUMEROUS COMPLAINTS BEING MADE AGAINST GUESTS OF THE SHOW, AND WHEN CONFRONTED BY THE FRONT DESK CLERK THEY WERE RUDE AND DISRESTPECTFUL. THE GERNERAL MANAGER WAS CALLED AT HOME AT 2:30 IN THE MORNING BECAUSE A REGULAR GUEST WAS SO IRATE AND DEMANDED TO SPEAK TO HIM.
> 
> NOT ONLY DOES THIS LOOK BAD ON US BUT MY WIFE WORKS AT THIS HOTEL AND HER JOB WAS PUT IN JEAPORDY BECAUSE OF THIS. THE ONLY THING I CAN SAY IS IF WE HAVE ANOTHER SHOW, THIS CLUB WILL NOT BE INVITED BACK. I THOUGHT BEING IN A CAR CLUB WAS ABOUT HONOR BUT I GUESS NOT.
> ...



dam man that pisses me off....your wife didnt lose her job did she? 
we will just have to plan way ahead for the next show and make sure we get another hotel in a nice area so that we dont have to worry about our cars...that place was perfect to...i didnt worry once about my car out there....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

V8 double pump...on 13s and chromed out!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Burning rubber in reverse with the sickness!!!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 15 2007, 08:21 PM~9009141
> *WELL JUST GOT THE FIRST BAD NEWS. WE WILL NOT HAVE A HOST HOTEL IF WE DO THIS AGAIN. I GUESS THERE WERE NUMEROUS COMPLAINTS BEING MADE AGAINST GUESTS OF THE SHOW, AND WHEN CONFRONTED BY THE FRONT DESK CLERK THEY WERE RUDE AND DISRESTPECTFUL. THE GERNERAL MANAGER WAS CALLED AT HOME AT 2:30 IN THE MORNING BECAUSE A REGULAR GUEST WAS SO IRATE AND DEMANDED TO SPEAK TO HIM.
> 
> NOT ONLY DOES THIS LOOK BAD ON US BUT MY WIFE WORKS AT THIS HOTEL AND HER JOB WAS PUT IN JEAPORDY BECAUSE OF THIS. THE ONLY THING I CAN SAY IS IF WE HAVE ANOTHER SHOW, THIS CLUB WILL NOT BE INVITED BACK. I THOUGHT BEING IN A CAR CLUB WAS ABOUT HONOR BUT I GUESS NOT.
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

NICE ASS!! and that guy to the right looks like a real playa.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Boone much props on this event it was a great turn out gotta do it again next year and many after hope everybody made it home safe sounds like everybody had a good ass time I know I sure did  and all the people that rolled in with me. It was nice meeting and seeing all the out of towners again like always, expecially dem boys from the Lou. It was really nice to see Lonas back on the seen its been a while. Tell them guys that were on the grille that chicken was fire. 




BP


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2007, 02:21 AM~9009141
> *WELL JUST GOT THE FIRST BAD NEWS. WE WILL NOT HAVE A HOST HOTEL IF WE DO THIS AGAIN. I GUESS THERE WERE NUMEROUS COMPLAINTS BEING MADE AGAINST GUESTS OF THE SHOW, AND WHEN CONFRONTED BY THE FRONT DESK CLERK THEY WERE RUDE AND DISRESTPECTFUL. THE GERNERAL MANAGER WAS CALLED AT HOME AT 2:30 IN THE MORNING BECAUSE A REGULAR GUEST WAS SO IRATE AND DEMANDED TO SPEAK TO HIM.
> 
> NOT ONLY DOES THIS LOOK BAD ON US BUT MY WIFE WORKS AT THIS HOTEL AND HER JOB WAS PUT IN JEAPORDY BECAUSE OF THIS. THE ONLY THING I CAN SAY IS IF WE HAVE ANOTHER SHOW, THIS CLUB WILL NOT BE INVITED BACK. I THOUGHT BEING IN A CAR CLUB WAS ABOUT HONOR BUT I GUESS NOT.
> ...


You know what here comes the bullshit,first off there were only like 3 groupes of people that used this hotel,and only one groupe that drove far to it.And i was there,and there wasn't anything bad going on we were just kicking it in the room drinking.Yeah with like 14 people in the room talking at 2:00am in the morning,there's going to be people complaining.You wouldn't know that because you don't go to shows,i've been all over the U S at shows and this always happens at hotels.And i guess the drunk guys talking shit at the show or the guy that tried to start a fight at the end of the show is O K, that doesn't make the rest of us look bad. :uh: Even the dude from wichita was with us ask him what went down,is he not envited back?And i put out 100 bucks of my own money for food and my chi- homies bought a gang of food and were feeding people at the show as well.How much did other clubs put in for ya?It don't even matter bro have another one next year with all the donks and bullshit and the REAL LOWRIDERS will have are own thang.And just so you know NO ONE was rude to that lady she was just being a bitch plain and simple.And i don't know why your wifes job would be on the line,just because she set up the hotel?If someone does something stupid it's on them not on your wife.You should find out the facts before you put shit like this out there.Oh well so much for the unity in K.C.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Boone much props on this event it was a great turn out gotta do it again next year and many after hope everybody made it home safe sounds like everybody had a good ass time I know I sure did  and all the people that rolled in with me. It was nice meeting and seeing all the out of towners again like always, expecially dem boys from the Lou. It was really nice to see Lonas back on the seen its been a while. Tell them guys that were on the grille that chicken was fire. 




BP


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

coolest guy at the show..even tho he got a real hick ass accent..and his wife is HOTT!!

lol shit im so tired i'm delirious..im going to bed been a long weekend. well worth the trip. we'll be back next year for sure. 

thanks to all again for the midwest hospitality. Majestics was some cool cats.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 15 2007, 10:41 PM~9010034
> *You know what here comes the bullshit,first off there were only like 3 groupes of people that used this hotel,and only one groupe that drove far to it.And i was there,and there wasn't anything bad going on we were just kicking it in the room drinking.Yeah with like 14 people in the room  talking at 2:00am in the morning,there's going to be people complaining.You wouldn't know that because you don't go to shows,i've been all over the U S at shows and this always happens at hotels.And i guess the drunk guys talking shit at the show or the guy that tried to start a fight at the end of the show is O K, that doesn't make the rest of us look bad. :uh: Even the dude from wichita was with us ask him what went down,is he not envited back?And i put out 100 bucks of my own money for food and my chi- homies bought a gang of food and were feeding people at the show as well.How much did other clubs put in for ya?It don't even matter bro have another one next year with all the donks and bullshit and the REAL LOWRIDERS will have are own thang.And just so you know NO ONE was rude to that lady she was just being a bitch plain and simple.And i don't know why your wifes job would be on the line,just because she set up the hotel?If someone does something stupid it's on them not on your wife.You should find out the facts before you put shit like this out there.Oh well so much for the unity in K.C.
> *


YOU KNOW I WAS BEING POLITE BY NOT MENTIONING NAMES BUT I GUESS YOU WILL DO IT FOR ME. YOU KNOW YOU CAN DO WHATEVER YOU WANT WENT ITS YOUR NAME ON THE LINE BUT THEY DID IT AS A FAVOR, THEY DIDNT HAVE TO DO IT. GO TO A GHETTO HOTEL AND DISRESPECT NOT ONE WITH THE SHOWS NAME ON THE LINE.AND MY WIFE WORKS FOR THAT HOTEL AND THE COPS AND THE GM WERE CALLED AT 2:30 IN THE MORNING. HOW MANY TIMES DID THEY WARN YOU. SHE CAUGHT MAJOR HELL BECAUSE OF YOU GUYS.TALKING SHIT TO A FRONT DESK CLERK, REAL TOUGH DUDE.

SAYING YOU DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT GOING TO JAIL, FUCK THE COPS NOT GOOD FOR A CLUB WHO ISNT SUPPOSED TO BE THUGS AND GANGSTERS. 

NOW I WILL PUT IT OUT THERE....MAJESTICS C.C. WILL NEVER BE INVITED BACK AND NOW I DO SEE WHAT EVERYONE WARNED ME ABOUT. I TRIED BUT YOU GUYS BURNED ME.. I AM NOT A MEMBER OF DOWN 4 LIFE SO YOUR LITTLE REMARKS ACTING LIKE THERE IS A CONSPIRACY AGAINST YOU ARE WRONG. YOUR ACTIONS SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES. NO RESPECT AND WHAT HAPPENED WITH YOUR CAR CLUB IS EVERYTHING THAT IS WRONG WITH LOWRIDING. 

OH AND YOUR HUNDRED DOLLARS LET ME BRING THAT BACK TO YOU WHILE YOUR AT WORK WHILE I'M DRUNK WITH ALL MY BUDDIES AND TALKIN SHIT AND MAKE A SCENE AT YOUR JOB. YOU WOULDN'T BE TO HAPPY BOUT THAT......


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

Great show guys ! Had a great time and a lote of fun , can't wait to do it again .


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnHQp-TwDLw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O4XCYYKw_c

a couple more coming


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2007, 03:58 AM~9010173
> *YOU KNOW I WAS BEING POLITE BY NOT MENTIONING NAMES BUT I GUESS YOU WILL DO IT FOR ME. YOU KNOW YOU CAN DO WHATEVER YOU WANT WENT ITS YOUR NAME ON THE LINE BUT THEY DID IT AS A FAVOR, THEY DIDNT HAVE TO DO IT.  GO TO A GHETTO HOTEL AND DISRESPECT NOT ONE WITH THE SHOWS NAME ON THE LINE.
> 
> SAYING YOU DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT GOING TO JAIL, FUCK THE COPS NOT GOOD FOR A CLUB WHO ISNT SUPPOSED TO BE THUGS AND GANGSTERS.
> ...


Your lucky the M chi-town drove 10 hours to support your picnic,no one from K. C ever drives that far anywhere.
Like i said you aren't even a lowrider and i have never seen you at any shows before black sunday.There are fights and drunk asses at every show i've ever been at you can't controll that.If it were one of your homie's that got to loud at the hotel you wouldn't be saying shit.And thats all it was hell they bought there wifes and kids,all we were doing was getting drunk in the room.Same thing almost everyone does when they go to a show.Maybe you should have tought about that before you used you wifes work to do this at!And you see what everyone warned you about :uh: please man those are the ones that usally start the trouble at shows,agian nothing you would know about because you don't go to shows.And come to my work drunk talking shit be my guest,all that would happen is you would get arrested,i wouldn't get fired for it.You trippin over nothing bro i guess you didn't see the guy trying to fight the chi guys at your show,they didn't go start shit they kicked back and let it go.You are way off,but i can see that ain't gonna matter,just more of the same bullshit from this groupe.We won't come to your next thing bro beleave me that don't hurt us one bit we go to all the real shows around.And go ahead and keep that money,because no one from here is ever gonna help you like that so your gonna need it.


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

it was still a good show for K.C


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 16 2007, 01:48 AM~9009446
> *V8 double pump...on 13s and chromed out!
> 
> 
> ...



hot fire better watch out , for cold bananna creme pie


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 16 2007, 04:34 AM~9010523
> *it was still a good show for K.C
> *


Yeah it was but this is bullshit if bigmike and you guys would have been up there it would have been the same thing(you all would have been getting drunk with us),All that happened was we were kicking it drinking and it was late,nothing else.Hell the dude from brandson was swimming after the pool was closed and that bitch came and told them to get out,so did he disreapect also?(nothing agaist you homie just making a point)Give me a brake it was nothing that of couse is being made into something to once agian try and make us look bad.We knew this was gonna happen before we even went.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

DUDE YOUR TALKIN ABOUT BEIN A REAL LOWRIDER. I WAS RIDIN 13s WHEN YOUR ASS WAS DRIVING A FUCKING CAMARO. YOU FORGET WHO STARTED THIS SHIT.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 15 2007, 09:34 PM~9010523
> *it was still a good show for K.C
> *


yeah but i think there was a lot of haten going on and favors i might not come back unless are people call for a favor and shit will be workin the next time


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2007, 04:43 AM~9010616
> *DUDE YOUR TALKIN ABOUT BEIN A REAL LOWRIDER. I WAS RIDIN 13s WHEN YOUR ASS WAS DRIVING A FUCKING CAMARO. YOU FORGET WHO STARTED THIS SHIT.
> *


Maybe,but then you quit,(for the last 10 years)while us real lowriders kept going.Big mike has got into fights at shows,does that mean he's disrepecting who put on the show?No shit just happens man.(mike you know you my dogg i'm just trying to make him understand)If you would have stayed there after the cruise you would have been there drinking with us,thats all i'm saying.There was no big thing that happened,like you are trying to make it look like.We was to loud thats it.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJKRHjiPrco


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 03:56 AM~9010154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Really i thought we were thugs and gangstars. :biggrin: :uh: Was you at the motel did you see us do anything bad?We need some folks that was there to get the truth out.It was cool that you came out bro, thanks .


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Oct 15 2007, 10:55 PM~9010735
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJKRHjiPrco
> *


How many inches did this car hit on the bumper????


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

LOOK I HAVE ONE THING TO SAY AND I AM DROPPING THIS WHOLE ISSUE. I ASKED CAR CLUBS TO POLICE THEIR OWN MEMBERS. I UNDERSTAND THINGS HAPPEN AT HOTELS BEFORE THE SHOWS BUT THERE USUALLY ISNT A HOST HOTEL. IF THEY KNEW THEY WERE GOING TO GET BELIGERENT THEY SHOULD HAVE STAYED AT ANOTHER HOTEL, NOT THE HOST ONE. IF IT WASNT A BIG DEAL I WOULDNT HAVE GOTTEN A CALL FROM THE GENERAL MANAGER. THEY WERENT JUST BEING LOUD THEY WERE TALKING SHIT TO THE NIGHT MANAGER. IT GOT TO THE POINT COPS WERE CALLED. DISRESPECTING THE HOTEL IS JUST LIKE DISRESPECTING THE SHOW.

I THREW A GOOD SHOW EVEN THOUGH YOU DIDN'T LIKE IT. BE MY GUEST AND TRY AND HAVE A REAL LOWRIDER SHOW. I DID THIS SHOW BY MYSELF AND THIS IS WHAT I GET IN RETURN. I GUESS I WILL STICK TO BEING FAKE AND SEE WHAT YOU DO WITH IT.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 15 2007, 10:19 PM~9010910
> *How many inches did this car hit on the bumper????
> *


you know i didnt hear how many but he did touch bumper the video didnt catch it


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 16 2007, 05:19 AM~9010910
> *How many inches did this car hit on the bumper????
> *


I'm not sur but i think they said 42.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Not taking any ones side on any of this, this is your guys deal. Fabian was right about what he said while he was there. I was 2 rooms next to where they were and happen to cross them in the hallway. They didnt know my white ass and was cool and invited me to their room to have a few drinks. Me and my girl went in there room and like he said total there was about 15 people. The time i spent in the room they were all just talkin and kickin it. they wasn't loud or anything for the time i was there. the police showed up and told them they had to leave, everyone went back to there rooms and the person staying in that room went to the front desk... at that time i went back to my room and it was quiet, i heard nothing from down the hall. i dont know what was said at the front desk and i dont know how many prior complaints they had. i just know nothing was out of hand IMO while i was in there room.

And to Boone i'm sorry that any of this went this far. I appretiate your hospitality and you showed us alot of love also. It was awesome to get to cruise and everything with you guys saturday night. I THANK YOU for giving us the chance to stay at your guys hotel and for the cheap discounted rooms. The show was great. one of the better ones ive seen in KS or MO.


Again---- Not taking any sides just stating my facts from what i encountered..


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 15 2007, 11:43 PM~9010614
> *Yeah it was but this is bullshit if bigmike and you guys would have been up there it would have been the same thing(you all would have been getting drunk with us),All that happened was we were kicking it drinking and it was late,nothing else.Hell the dude from brandson was swimming after the pool was closed and that bitch came and told them to get out,so did he disreapect also?(nothing agaist you homie just making a point)Give me a brake it was nothing that of couse is being made into something to once agian try and make us look bad.We knew this was gonna happen before we even went.
> *


you right homie Bp and I would of been drunk to


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 15 2007, 11:37 PM~9011059
> *I'm not sur but i think they said 42.
> *


42  I thought it did 44 at black sunday on the bumper. I guess KC was misreadin the stick too :roflmao: I still would have won :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2007, 05:21 AM~9010922
> *LOOK I HAVE ONE THING TO SAY AND I AM DROPPING THIS WHOLE ISSUE. I ASKED CAR CLUBS TO POLICE THEIR OWN MEMBERS. I UNDERSTAND THINGS HAPPEN AT HOTELS BEFORE THE SHOWS BUT THERE USUALLY ISNT A HOST HOTEL. IF THEY KNEW THEY WERE GOING TO GET BELIGERENT THEY SHOULD HAVE STAYED AT ANOTHER HOTEL, NOT THE HOST ONE. IF IT WASNT A BIG DEAL I WOULDNT HAVE GOTTEN A CALL FROM THE GENERAL MANAGER. THEY WERENT JUST BEING LOUD THEY WERE TALKING SHIT TO THE NIGHT MANAGER. IT GOT TO THE POINT COPS WERE CALLED. DISRESPECTING THE HOTEL IS JUST LIKE DISRESPECTING THE SHOW.
> 
> I THREW A GOOD SHOW EVEN THOUGH YOU DIDN'T LIKE IT. BE MY GUEST AND TRY AND HAVE A REAL LOWRIDER SHOW. I DID THIS SHOW BY MYSELF AND THIS IS WHAT I GET IN RETURN. I GUESS I WILL STICK TO BEING FAKE AND SEE WHAT YOU DO WITH IT.
> *


I never said i didn't like the show,hell i called alot of folks and told them to come,i talked to lonas and told them to come i talked to dan from playtime and told them to come,and alot of others.And i helped out on the food i was real about wanting something hear in K. C. but this stuff is bull.If it were bad why didn't the cops do anything?Like i said i've been to alot of shows and at everyone we stay up late shooting the shit drinking,and we usally get told to be quit,or the cops are called.If you were taking responceablity for everyone that stayed there you shouldn't have done it,i'm just being real.Did you even think that maybe the night girl added stuff to what happened,because like i said she seemed mad when she came to tell the other guys about swimming to late?For you to try and say we MAJESTICS don't act right is not only way off but it's not the truth.I am sorry if your girl had to answer for anything,but you shouldn't have done it if she might get in trouble over shit like this.And if we disrespected the show so did alot of other folks out there but your not telling them nothing.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 15 2007, 11:21 PM~9010922
> *LOOK I HAVE ONE THING TO SAY AND I AM DROPPING THIS WHOLE ISSUE. I ASKED CAR CLUBS TO POLICE THEIR OWN MEMBERS. I UNDERSTAND THINGS HAPPEN AT HOTELS BEFORE THE SHOWS BUT THERE USUALLY ISNT A HOST HOTEL. IF THEY KNEW THEY WERE GOING TO GET BELIGERENT THEY SHOULD HAVE STAYED AT ANOTHER HOTEL, NOT THE HOST ONE. IF IT WASNT A BIG DEAL I WOULDNT HAVE GOTTEN A CALL FROM THE GENERAL MANAGER. THEY WERENT JUST BEING LOUD THEY WERE TALKING SHIT TO THE NIGHT MANAGER. IT GOT TO THE POINT COPS WERE CALLED. DISRESPECTING THE HOTEL IS JUST LIKE DISRESPECTING THE SHOW.
> 
> I THREW A GOOD SHOW EVEN THOUGH YOU DIDN'T LIKE IT. BE MY GUEST AND TRY AND HAVE A REAL LOWRIDER SHOW. I DID THIS SHOW BY MYSELF AND THIS IS WHAT I GET IN RETURN. I GUESS I WILL STICK TO BEING FAKE AND SEE WHAT YOU DO WITH IT.
> *



Hey bro for future reference dont ever expect a large group of people (especially lowriders) to be able to kick it in a hotel room without a disturbance. I set up a hotel here in St. Louis by my crib for the out of towners to come to for black sunday, there were too many people too loud and not enuff space and there were complaints and the cops got called. And it was several out of town clubs not one imparticular  Next time let people fend for themselves


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 16 2007, 05:40 AM~9011087
> *Not taking any ones side on any of this, this is your guys deal. Fabian was right about what he said while he was there. I was 2 rooms next to where they were and happen to cross them in the hallway. They didnt know my white ass and was cool and invited me to their room to have a few drinks. Me and my girl went in there room and like he said total there was about 15 people. The time i spent in the room they were all just talkin and kickin it. they wasn't loud or anything for the time i was there. the police showed up and told them they had to leave, everyone went back to there rooms and the person staying in that room went to the front desk... at that time i went back to my room and it was quiet, i heard nothing from down the hall. i dont know what was said at the front desk and i dont know how many prior complaints they had. i just know nothing was out of hand IMO while i was in there room.
> 
> And to Boone i'm sorry that any of this went this far. I appretiate your hospitality and you showed us alot of love also. It was awesome to get to cruise and everything with you guys saturday night. I THANK YOU for giving us the chance to stay at your guys hotel and for the cheap discounted rooms. The show was great. one of the better ones ive seen in KS or MO.
> ...


Thankyou bro,thats keeping it real and think about it if he talked mad shit to her after the cops left,they would have been right back to kick them out,so maybe he should be mad at the night girl for making shit up.And your right the show was cool and we will do it again.


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

how many cars was at the cruise sat night?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 16 2007, 05:50 AM~9011180
> *Hey bro for future reference dont ever expect a large group of people (especially lowriders) to be able to kick it in a hotel room without a disturbance. I set up a hotel here in St. Louis by my crib for the out of towners to come to for black sunday, there were too many people too loud and not enuff space and there were complaints and the cops got called. And it was several out of town clubs not one imparticular   Next time let people fend for themselves
> *


X100


And for future reference to you don't miss any more shows you would have been the highest single again. :biggrin: And you would have beat my double. :biggrin: On second tought thanks for not coming. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 16 2007, 05:40 AM~9011093
> *you right homie  Bp and I would of  been drunk to
> *


You know how we do it. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 16 2007, 12:50 AM~9011180
> *Hey bro for future reference dont ever expect a large group of people (especially lowriders) to be able to kick it in a hotel room without a disturbance. I set up a hotel here in St. Louis by my crib for the out of towners to come to for black sunday, there were too many people too loud and not enuff space and there were complaints and the cops got called. And it was several out of town clubs not one imparticular   Next time let people fend for themselves
> *


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Not to many people cruisin but enough to make a scene for all the cars at the stop lights.. It was fun.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

FUCK IT. LETS DROP IT. WE LIVE AND WE LEARN. I DONT WANT THIS TO CONSUME US. I THANK YOU ALL YOU GUYS FOR SHOWIN UP AND FOR HELPING OUT. IN THE END NOONE WAS REALLY HURT BY ALL THIS,ME, MY WIFE, OR ANYONE ELSE. I DONT REGRET ANY OF IT. LETS JUST BUILD OFF OF THIS AND KEEP WORKING, THINGS WILL NEVER BE PERFECT.

LETS SEE SOME MORE PICS, TALK SOME MORE SHIT AND FORGET ABOUT IT.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 16 2007, 01:05 AM~9011264
> *Not to many people cruisin but enough to make a scene for all the cars at the stop lights.. It was fun.
> *


I THINK THERE WAS ABOUT EIGHT, I THINK. I HAVE TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO PUT VIDEO ON THE COMPUTER. I HAVE VIDEO OF IT. GOT SOME REALLY GOOD SHOTS. VIDEOTAPING WHILE YOUR DRIVING IS ALOT HARDER THAN IT LOOKS  

MAYBE NEXT TIME WE CAN INCORPERATE A CRUISE WITH THE SHOW. THAT THING THEY HAVE IN BRANSON AARON WAS TALKING ABOUT SOUNDS KINDA FUN. MIGHT HAVE TO GO DOWN THERE AND CRUISE THE STRIP, HE SAYS THEY CLOSE IT ALL DOWN AND LET THE CARS CRUISE IT WHILE THERES LIKE 100,000 PEOPLE WATCHIN ON THE SIDES.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 15 2007, 10:21 PM~9010922
> *LOOK I HAVE ONE THING TO SAY AND I AM DROPPING THIS WHOLE ISSUE. I ASKED CAR CLUBS TO POLICE THEIR OWN MEMBERS. I UNDERSTAND THINGS HAPPEN AT HOTELS BEFORE THE SHOWS BUT THERE USUALLY ISNT A HOST HOTEL. IF THEY KNEW THEY WERE GOING TO GET BELIGERENT THEY SHOULD HAVE STAYED AT ANOTHER HOTEL, NOT THE HOST ONE. IF IT WASNT A BIG DEAL I WOULDNT HAVE GOTTEN A CALL FROM THE GENERAL MANAGER. THEY WERENT JUST BEING LOUD THEY WERE TALKING SHIT TO THE NIGHT MANAGER. </span>IT GOT TO THE POINT COPS WERE CALLED. DISRESPECTING THE HOTEL IS JUST LIKE DISRESPECTING THE SHOW.
> 
> I THREW A GOOD SHOW EVEN THOUGH YOU DIDN'T LIKE IT. BE MY GUEST AND TRY AND HAVE A <span style=\'color:red\'>REAL LOWRIDER SHOW. I DID THIS SHOW BY MYSELF AND THIS IS WHAT I GET IN RETURN. I GUESS I WILL STICK TO BEING FAKE AND SEE WHAT YOU DO WITH IT.
> *


thats bull shit homie we didnt drive all the way 2 K.C 2 get kiked out of a hotel with kids in ower grope my brother went down 2 tallk 2 the night manager and if you knew my bro youd now that the chick made some shit up! 
hey thogh all bull shit a-side we had lots of fun @ your show i think it was a good turn out. liked the hop hope 2 go back next year........... :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2007, 01:28 AM~9011425
> *I THINK THERE WAS ABOUT EIGHT, I THINK. I HAVE TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO PUT VIDEO ON THE COMPUTER. I HAVE VIDEO OF IT. GOT SOME REALLY GOOD SHOTS. VIDEOTAPING WHILE YOUR DRIVING IS ALOT HARDER THAN IT LOOKS
> 
> MAYBE NEXT TIME WE CAN INCORPERATE A CRUISE WITH THE SHOW. THAT THING THEY HAVE IN BRANSON  AARON WAS TALKING ABOUT SOUNDS KINDA FUN. MIGHT HAVE TO GO DOWN THERE AND CRUISE THE STRIP, HE SAYS THEY CLOSE IT ALL DOWN AND LET THE CARS CRUISE IT WHILE THERES LIKE 100,000 PEOPLE WATCHIN ON THE SIDES.
> *


i'm glad no one got in trouble. i was workin sat. night. and fell asleep in my truck when i got back to the shop sun. i'm not sure what night this happened, but i'm sorry it did. on the real though, i don't see any one of our crew cussin or direspectin anyone, much less in front of there wives and kids. nobody even metioned the cop thing to me, so apparently nobody thuogh of it as being that big a deal. i'm sure if the guys were advertising executives the motel would have sent up free drinks instead of cops :biggrin: and this has happened at about every single show we have ever been to. guest want to sleep, and we go out of town to catch up with family and freinds, {never a good mix at a motel } but at any rate, everyone did have a good time, and my bro did burn up the phones tryin to get folks to come out. i'm sure next year will be even better.


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 16 2007, 12:01 AM~9011607
> *i'm glad no one got in trouble. i was workin sat. night. and fell asleep in my truck when i got back to the shop sun. i'm not sure what night this happened, but i'm sorry it did. on the real though, i don't see any one of our crew cussin or direspectin anyone, much less in front of there wives and kids. nobody even metioned the cop thing to me, so apparently nobody thuogh of it as being that big a deal. i'm sure if the guys were advertising executives the motel would have sent up free drinks instead of cops :biggrin:  and this has happened at about every single show we have ever been to. guest want to sleep, and we go out of town to catch up with family and freinds, {never a good mix at a motel } but at any rate, everyone did have a good time, and my bro did burn up the phones tryin to get folks to come out. i'm sure next year will be even better.
> *


SUP! TINO DIDNT SEE YOU AFTER THE SHOW FIGURD YOU WHER 2 TIERD 2 COME OUT AND CHILL BUT THANK'S 4 THE PART'S HOMIE!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Oct 16 2007, 02:00 AM~9011596
> *thats bull shit homie we didnt drive all the way 2 K.C 2 get kiked out of a hotel with kids in ower grope my brother went down 2 tallk 2 the night manager and if you knew my bro youd now that the chick made some shit up!
> hey thogh all bull shit a-side we had lots of fun @ your show i think it was a good turn out. liked the hop hope 2 go back next year...........  :thumbsup:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD. I AM SURE SHE BLEW IT OUT OF PROPORTION. I APOLOGIZE. I WAS JUST STEAMED AFTER I GOT THE CALL, I HAVE THOUGHT IT OVER AND PUT MYSELF IN THE SAME POSITION AND REALIZED SHIT HAPPENS. RUNNIN A SHOW IS SOME STRESSFUL SHIT. GLAD YOU GUYS CAME DOWN, MAYBE I'LL LET SOMEONE ELSE RUN IT NEXT YEAR SO I HAVE TIME TO KICK IT AND GET TO KNOW EVERYONE A LITTLE BETTER. I WAS SO BUSY I REALLY DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO GET TO MEET TO MANY PEOPLE. ITS COOL I'LL HAVE TO MAKE IT UP TO CHI-TOWN AND KICK IT FOR A SHOW. PARTY IT UP IN YOUR HOTELS :biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 16 2007, 12:01 AM~9011607
> *i'm glad no one got in trouble. i was workin sat. night. and fell asleep in my truck when i got back to the shop sun. i'm not sure what night this happened, but i'm sorry it did. on the real though, i don't see any one of our crew cussin or direspectin anyone, much less in front of there wives and kids. nobody even metioned the cop thing to me, so apparently nobody thuogh of it as being that big a deal. i'm sure if the guys were advertising executives the motel would have sent up free drinks instead of cops :biggrin:  and this has happened at about every single show we have ever been to. guest want to sleep, and we go out of town to catch up with family and freinds, {never a good mix at a motel } but at any rate, everyone did have a good time, and my bro did burn up the phones tryin to get folks to come out. i'm sure next year will be even better.*


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2007, 12:16 AM~9011675
> *ITS ALL GOOD. I AM SURE SHE BLEW IT OUT OF PROPORTION. I APOLOGIZE. I WAS JUST STEAMED AFTER I GOT THE CALL, I HAVE THOUGHT IT OVER AND PUT MYSELF IN THE SAME POSITION AND REALIZED SHIT HAPPENS. RUNNIN A SHOW IS SOME STRESSFUL SHIT. GLAD YOU GUYS CAME DOWN, MAYBE I'LL LET SOMEONE ELSE RUN IT NEXT YEAR SO I HAVE TIME TO KICK IT AND GET TO KNOW EVERYONE A LITTLE BETTER. I WAS SO BUSY I REALLY DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO GET TO MEET TO MANY PEOPLE.  ITS COOL I'LL HAVE TO MAKE IT UP TO CHI-TOWN AND KICK IT FOR A SHOW. PARTY IT UP IN YOUR HOTELS :biggrin:
> *


ITS COOL HOMIE AND YOUR MORE THEN WELLCOM 2 COME UP 2 THE CHI WEN EVER AND KICK IT HOMIE! AND WHAT YOU MEAN PARTY IT UP IN OWER HOTELS SHIT WE GONA BRING THE MOTHA DOWN........ :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 15 2007, 11:57 PM~9011212
> *X100
> And for future reference to you don't miss any more shows you would have been the highest single again. :biggrin: And you would have beat my double. :biggrin: On second tought thanks for not coming. :biggrin:
> *


Damn man wish I would have made it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Next year fosho this had to have been the worst weekends for me to try to make a show but im glad to see everyone kicked it and got along good now everyone needs to just chill on the internet bullshit and keep movin forward.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 15 2007, 11:11 PM~9010839
> *Really i thought we were thugs and gangstars. :biggrin:  :uh: Was you at the motel did you see us do anything bad?We need some folks that was there to get the truth out.It was cool that you came out bro, thanks .
> *


 Yeah we drove up from Arkansas..stayed on the same floor as Majestics. I'm not sure what happened that night..we were wore out and went to bed. All I know is they treated us with respect and invited us to the Majestics camp at the show to help ourselves with beer and food. I talked to Tino while he was changing motors out on your car..and the guys from the Chi approached me several times at the show and just bullshit with us.

It was a great show and much props to Boone for getting it going..I hate what happened with the hotel situation..but all and all things went really smooth.

Errbody watch out for the Hick from Arkansas next time tho..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SWEET LAC


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE  ALL MY FRIENDS DID TOO MY SON LOVE IT THE MOST HE WILL BE THE NEXT ONE TO FOLLOW IN THE LOWRIDER SEEN :biggrin: I CANT WAIT SO HE CAN FEEL WHAT WE DO CANT TAKE THAT AWAY FROM US  HOPE WE CAN HAVE MORE SHOWS IN KC FOR THE FUTURE LOWRIDER COMING UP


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Wut up homies? I had a great time, maybe too good, glad too see everyone out havin a good time. It can only get bigger every year if this 1st one was this good.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

It was the best lowrider get together we have had in years! Many many years! And all the lowriders that showed plus big rims and all....just a great turn out as suspected. We will do get togethers like this a couple times a year so we can have a designated day for everyone to try and bring their rides out. A lot of cats were brought out of the wood work for this one.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 16 2007, 10:33 AM~9013043
> *It was the best lowrider get together we have had in years!  Many many years!  And all the lowriders that showed plus big rims and all....just a great turn out as suspected.  We will do get togethers like this a couple times a year so we can have a designated day for everyone to try and bring their rides out.  A lot of cats were brought out of the wood work for this one.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 16 2007, 08:33 AM~9013043
> *It was the best lowrider get together we have had in years!  Many many years!  And all the lowriders that showed plus big rims and all....just a great turn out as suspected.  We will do get togethers like this a couple times a year so we can have a designated day for everyone to try and bring their rides out.  A lot of cats were brought out of the wood work for this one.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

WHERE ARE ALL THE PICS AT?

I WAS DOIN SO MANY THINGS AT ONCE I THINK I MISSED HALF THE CARS THAT WERE THERE.

ONCE AGAIN I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO TURNED OUT TO MAKE THIS SHOW POSSIBLE.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 16 2007, 09:46 AM~9013104
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Nice impala bro..super clean.


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

SHOW MORE PIC THERE WHERE MORE CARS THAT CAME LATE DONT HOLD THEM BACK BACK SUNDAY HAD LIKE 50 TO 60 PAGES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 08:51 AM~9013129
> *Nice impala bro..super clean.
> *


THANK YOU I TRYED REAL HARD TO KEEP UP WITH ALL THE OTHER NICE ONES OUT THERE


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2007, 09:49 AM~9013116
> *WHERE ARE ALL THE PICS AT?
> 
> I WAS DOIN SO MANY THINGS AT ONCE I THINK I MISSED HALF THE CARS THAT WERE THERE.
> ...


I got to get mine loaded up..I'm just stopping in when i can to reply. I own a bread/snack route company and we are playing catch up. 

Thanks goes mostly to you Boone..it took everyone to make it work..but if not for your efforts it wouldnt have happened. Boone took time to meet up with us Sat nite and show us the sights of KC. Then dude was on the grille all day making sure everyone had plenty to eat. I know he was busy and put in lots of work. Hopefully someone else can take over next time so you can kick it a little more. Get that caddy ready bro


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 16 2007, 09:54 AM~9013152
> *THANK YOU I TRYED REAL HARD TO KEEP UP WITH ALL THE OTHER NICE ONES OUT THERE
> *


yeah you did bro..yours was right there with the best of them..even on air. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

What up Jesse..cool meeting you and your girl bro. That caprice hits a mean ass 3..I know someone got that on video goin thru KC..


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 15 2007, 03:33 PM~9007154
> *yeah man it was better...and thanks :biggrin:
> cool man..i talked to a bunch of the guys at the show and they sounded interested so im going to start promoting the show pretty heavy this winter and early spring to make sure no body forgets about it
> *


Aaron,I really need to know where u got those ''MIRRAZ'' from man...  That is one of the things I what to do to the cutty this winter. :0 Well,I want to put them in under the trunk & hood too. :biggrin: So,if u have a website u got them from,let me know dogg... :thumbsup: Thats just something I've been wantin to do,but the motor,tranny,& flowmasters had to come 1st. :werd: So,just get at me & let me know whatz up homie!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 15 2007, 08:14 PM~9009782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whatz up Mav?I agree,ur wife does have a NICE ASS!!!Why did u let her have her shirt pulled down like that man. :uh: U r a lucky man...NO DISRESPECT HOMIE!


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 10:58 AM~9013186
> *What up Jesse..cool meeting you and your girl bro. That caprice hits a mean ass 3..I know someone got that on video goin thru KC..
> *


Thanks... Hell yea it was good to meet you too... yea I hope someone posts a video of me 3 wheelin...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 16 2007, 11:06 AM~9013232
> *Aaron,I really need to know where u got those ''MIRRAZ'' from man...  That is one of the things I what to do to the cutty this winter. :0 Well,I want to put them in under the trunk & hood too. :biggrin: So,if u have a website u got them from,let me know dogg... :thumbsup: Thats just something I've been wantin to do,but the motor,tranny,& flowmasters had to come 1st. :werd: So,just get at me & let me know whatz up homie!
> *



here you go man

http://mdctinc.com/mi.htm


i dont see cutlass in the list but give them a call i bet they make them


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK BOONE FOR THROWING ONE OF BEST CAR PINIC EVER I WISH I GOT TO MEET YOU HOMIE AND THANKS TO DAN,JUSTIN,WOODY,JAMIE,SCOTTY BROTHER TOO   HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I got quite a bit of video, but ive never transfered it to my computer or chopped it into sections..Can some one PM to help a brotha out?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 15 2007, 09:14 PM~9009782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 16 2007, 10:25 AM~9013372
> *Whatz up Mav?I agree,ur wife does have a NICE ASS!!!Why did u let her have her shirt pulled down like that man. :uh: U r a lucky man...NO DISRESPECT HOMIE!
> *


None taken bro lol.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 16 2007, 11:34 AM~9013937
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up bro..hope you had a safe trip home. Lincoln was looking clean. Hopefully we can roll out our other rides next time.


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

sup! noah you going 2 post up sum video homie


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Oct 16 2007, 11:58 AM~9014639
> *sup! noah you going 2 post up sum video homie
> *


still tryin to figure it out. ill try and get the fellas to help me out with it this week. i just watched it. i got got some good footage. after the editing goes down, ill send you a disc. hope yall made it out safe. good to see you guys agin. holler at me if anything goes down in the chi. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

P.S. LOVE THE AVATAR!!!!!


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2007, 08:49 AM~9013116
> *WHERE ARE ALL THE PICS AT?
> 
> I WAS DOIN SO MANY THINGS AT ONCE I THINK I MISSED HALF THE CARS THAT WERE THERE.
> ...


 :thumbsup:








chi town MAJESTICS :thumbsup:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 16 2007, 12:06 PM~9014670
> *still tryin to figure it out. ill try and get the fellas to help me out with it this week. i just watched it. i got got some good footage. after the editing goes down, ill send you a disc. hope yall made it out safe. good to see you guys agin. holler at me if anything goes down in the chi. :biggrin:
> *


lol!!! 4SHOW HOMIE AND YES EVERYTHING WENT TITS ON THE WAY BACK HOMIE 
pM ME WHEN YOU GET THAT 2GETHER AND I WILL GIVE YOU MY ADRES HOMIE


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Oct 16 2007, 01:08 PM~9014693
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 16 2007, 12:08 PM~9014690
> *P.S. LOVE THE AVATAR!!!!!
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Oct 16 2007, 12:11 PM~9014718
> *lol!!! 4SHOW HOMIE AND YES EVERYTHING WENT TITS ON THE WAY BACK HOMIE
> pM ME WHEN YOU GET THAT 2GETHER AND I WILL GIVE YOU MY ADRES HOMIE
> *


WORD2YAMOTHA!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 16 2007, 12:16 PM~9014757
> *WORD2YAMOTHA!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP NOAH YOUR A COOL AS DUDE IAM GLAD I MET YOU MY SON REALLY LOVES YOUR CAR HE CANT WAIT FOR HIS TO GET DONE


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 16 2007, 12:16 PM~9014757
> *WORD2YAMOTHA!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: pnutbtrcandylac, Maverick, Jesse_Pecina5
:wave: L8ER'S HOMIES


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

HOWS ABOUT SOMETHIN FOR ......












NEW YEARS !!!!!!...........................


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Oct 16 2007, 02:07 PM~9015135
> *HOWS ABOUT SOMETHIN FOR ......
> NEW YEARS !!!!!!...........................
> *


 :0 might be a little chili..


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 16 2007, 12:23 PM~9014803
> *WHATS UP NOAH YOUR A COOL AS DUDE IAM GLAD I MET YOU MY SON REALLY LOVES YOUR CAR HE CANT WAIT FOR HIS TO GET DONE
> *


IT WAS REALLY COOL CHATTING WITH YOU TOO. OVER ALL, ALOT OF GREAT PEOPLE, ACTUALLY SUPRISING. WELL, ANTHONY, YOU SHOULD KEEP ME POSTED ON YOUR KIDS RIDE. ID LOVE TO SEE IT. WHO KNOWS, I MIGHT HAVE SOME SPARE PARTS OR SOME EXTRAS. PROBABLY NOT 100% BUT BETTER THAN 85 AT LEAST. COME BY THE TATTOO SHOP SOMETIME, MAYBE GET SOME WORK.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

YEA WE COULD EAT CHILI :cheesy: :roflmao: :cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 03:10 PM~9015159
> *:0  might be a little chili..
> *


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

1ofakindpaint

WHATS UP MAN WHEN CAN I BRING THE RIDE BY ???


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 16 2007, 01:10 PM~9015165
> *IT WAS REALLY COOL CHATTING WITH YOU TOO. OVER ALL, ALOT OF GREAT PEOPLE, ACTUALLY SUPRISING.  WELL, ANTHONY, YOU SHOULD KEEP ME POSTED ON YOUR KIDS RIDE. ID LOVE TO SEE IT. WHO KNOWS, I MIGHT HAVE SOME SPARE PARTS OR SOME EXTRAS. PROBABLY NOT 100% BUT BETTER THAN 85 AT LEAST. COME BY THE TATTOO SHOP SOMETIME, MAYBE GET SOME WORK.
> *


I WILL KEEP IN TOUCH WITH YOU AND ZACK REAL COOL HOMIES BRINGING A VAN LOAD TOO THE SEE YOU !!!!!!


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Heres a few more pix...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2007, 07:16 AM~9011675
> *ITS ALL GOOD. I AM SURE SHE BLEW IT OUT OF PROPORTION. I APOLOGIZE. I WAS JUST STEAMED AFTER I GOT THE CALL, I HAVE THOUGHT IT OVER AND PUT MYSELF IN THE SAME POSITION AND REALIZED SHIT HAPPENS. RUNNIN A SHOW IS SOME STRESSFUL SHIT. GLAD YOU GUYS CAME DOWN, MAYBE I'LL LET SOMEONE ELSE RUN IT NEXT YEAR SO I HAVE TIME TO KICK IT AND GET TO KNOW EVERYONE A LITTLE BETTER. I WAS SO BUSY I REALLY DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO GET TO MEET TO MANY PEOPLE.  ITS COOL I'LL HAVE TO MAKE IT UP TO CHI-TOWN AND KICK IT FOR A SHOW. PARTY IT UP IN YOUR HOTELS :biggrin:
> *


I figured thats what it was bro,and it's all good.I know you did alot to put this together and if you are for real we would love to help out next year too make it one of the best shows out here.I'm sorry if i got mad dogg but this ain't a hobbie to me this is my life.Everyday i breath,eat,drink,and even shit lowriding. :biggrin: I know alot of folks like the lowriders,but they aren't in it like us.Every vac with my family,every spare dollar i got goes to this game.I have'nt took a break for a while like alot of others,i've been doing the same thing since way back then bro.And MAJESTICS is my family so when you put our name out there in a bad way i had to get the truth across.Just look at what some of these other cats are saying about how we treated them,thats what the MAJESTICS are about man.Anyway i do hope your wife didn't get in trouble,and i hope we are cool.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 01:03 PM~9012382
> *Yeah we drove up from Arkansas..stayed on the same floor as Majestics. I'm not sure what happened that night..we were wore out and went to bed. All I know is they treated us with respect and invited us to the Majestics camp at the show to help ourselves with beer and food. I talked to Tino while he was changing motors out on your car..and the guys from the Chi approached me several times at the show and just bullshit with us.
> 
> It was a great show and much props to Boone for getting it going..I hate what happened with the hotel situation..but all and all things went really smooth.
> ...


No problem homie thats what lowriding is about,it's bad enough that everyone else hates on lowriding we don't need to be fighting each other.Where in arkansas are you from,our homie allen with the elco is from rogers.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 16 2007, 03:33 PM~9013043
> *It was the best lowrider get together we have had in years!  Many many years!  And all the lowriders that showed plus big rims and all....just a great turn out as suspected.  We will do get togethers like this a couple times a year so we can have a designated day for everyone to try and bring their rides out.  A lot of cats were brought out of the wood work for this one.
> *


I agree and i hope it can stay this way.2 shows in a row both your car and my car hasn't worked right.It's only hopping and our fighting has ruined alot of whats fun about lowriding here in K C.I think it's time we let the past die,we don't have to be friends but we can do shit like this show and just respect what each other is doing.So lets stop the joking about each others shit(because neither of us can take it) and just do our own things to help lowriding in K.C.If you agree cool if you don't it will just be more of the same either way i'm done.


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks to all that made this show a success, I know alot of work went into this and it showed by the turnout. I for one was pleased that everyone got along and look forward to the next show. SouthSide car club appreciates the hospitality shown by all and look forward to a little unity in KC. We all know that if we could just get along while trying to rep our city we could shut the midwest down with both lowriders-hiriders and bikes. So again thanks Boone for your efforts they were appreciated. Down 4 life-Majestics-Southside-Ghetto Dreams-Street Style-Lona & Sons and everyone else did KC and their respective cities proud.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2007, 04:33 PM~9015874
> *I agree and i hope it can stay this way.2 shows in a row both your car and my car hasn't worked right.It's only hopping and our fighting has ruined alot of whats fun about lowriding here in K C.I think it's time we let the past die,we don't have to be friends but we can do shit like this show and just respect what each other is doing.So lets stop the joking about each others shit(because neither of us can take it) and just do our own things to help lowriding in K.C.If you agree cool if you don't it will just be more of the same either way i'm done.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lowriding isnt lowriding with UNITY ...this show everyone pulled together and made it happen......this is probly the best thing to happen to Midwest low riding in a long time....lets keep it going strong in 2008....


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2007, 03:25 PM~9015807
> *No problem homie thats what lowriding is about,it's bad enough that everyone else hates on lowriding we don't need to be fighting each other.Where in arkansas are you from,our homie allen with the elco is from rogers.
> *


Yeah you right bout that bro. I'm a couple hours south of Rogers. I have talked to Allen on here a couple times. He seems like good people. His Elco looks tough as nails. I hope we can continue with successful get togethers like this one. KC should capitalize on the opportunity it has. You have enough quality rides and hoppers to shut it down. I know the local competition increases the quality in the rides..as long as at the end of the day everyone realizes its lowriding. It was great to see your lincoln at the show..clean clean.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whatsup maverick


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Oct 16 2007, 06:11 PM~9014718
> *lol!!! 4SHOW HOMIE AND YES EVERYTHING WENT TITS ON THE WAY BACK HOMIE
> pM ME WHEN YOU GET THAT 2GETHER AND I WILL GIVE YOU MY ADRES HOMIE
> *


you seen tits on the way home , damn it was too dark for us to see any :biggrin: 
cool chatting with ya


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2007, 02:49 PM~9013116
> *WHERE ARE ALL THE PICS AT?
> 
> I WAS DOIN SO MANY THINGS AT ONCE I THINK I MISSED HALF THE CARS THAT WERE THERE.
> ...



i got you homie i got a picture of about every car on the lot ... except for an old og buick ...it was too late and batteryies on cam corder and all the ones for the digi was spent .. i even had on cell on my phone left 

i'll post em up when i get some time


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 04:18 PM~9016220
> *whatsup maverick
> *


what up aaron..you gonna get somethin together for Branson?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2007, 02:33 PM~9015874
> *I agree and i hope it can stay this way.2 shows in a row both your car and my car hasn't worked right.It's only hopping and our fighting has ruined alot of whats fun about lowriding here in K C.I think it's time we let the past die,we don't have to be friends but we can do shit like this show and just respect what each other is doing.So lets stop the joking about each others shit(because neither of us can take it) and just do our own things to help lowriding in K.C.If you agree cool if you don't it will just be more of the same either way i'm done.
> *


  AW, IM PROUD OF YOU.  SO.............is it done YET???????? :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

HEY! everyone check out my tattoo work on the tattoo thread....then...come give me some fuckin money!!!! freaks on n. oak 816 522 3498


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2007, 03:33 PM~9015874
> *I agree and i hope it can stay this way.2 shows in a row both your car and my car hasn't worked right.It's only hopping and our fighting has ruined alot of whats fun about lowriding here in K C.I think it's time we let the past die,we don't have to be friends but we can do shit like this show and just respect what each other is doing.So lets stop the joking about each others shit(because neither of us can take it) and just do our own things to help lowriding in K.C.If you agree cool if you don't it will just be more of the same either way i'm done.
> *


Damn SS are you on X or somethin?  :biggrin: 


No foreal though it would be cool to see you guys get along for a change  


We could all just forget about the shit talkin and excuses and lowride give others props when they win and have a good time loss of friendship over hoppin is dumb shit. I will do my part to end the dumb shit also as long as everyone else does :scrutinize:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 16 2007, 06:07 PM~9016563
> *Damn SS are you on X or somethin?    :biggrin:
> No foreal though it would be cool to see you guys get along for a change
> We could all just forget about the shit talkin and excuses and lowride give others props when they win and have a good time loss of friendship over hoppin is dumb shit. I will do my part to end the dumb shit also as long as everyone else does  :scrutinize:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Oct 16 2007, 02:14 PM~9015203
> *1ofakindpaint
> 
> WHATS UP MAN WHEN CAN I BRING THE RIDE BY ???
> *


bring it whenever we are here from 9 to 6 everyday and 10 to 3 on saturdays


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Fabien,

all you have to do is stopping talking about us.

if you agree to never let the words "Down IV Life", "other Clicks", "Those Guys"
or any of that shit, this shit would die quick.

Don't bring up our cars, our people, or anything to do with us and it would die.

If someone asks a question about one of us or our cars, mind your own and don't comment.

I don't want a crazy long response because there really isn't anything I want to hear other than the word 

AGREED!

IF you really want this to stop just type the word AGREED and it fucking ends.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Oct 16 2007, 05:26 PM~9016670
> *bring it whenever we are here from 9 to 6 everyday and 10 to 3 on saturdays
> *


Van was bad ass!! Looked like quality work.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 16 2007, 05:28 PM~9016682
> *Fabien,
> 
> all you have to do is stopping talking about us.
> ...


Fabian has been part of it..but he hasnt done it by himself. Others have started shit when Fabian has kept quiet.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 16 2007, 06:07 PM~9016563
> *Damn SS are you on X or somethin?    :biggrin:
> No foreal though it would be cool to see you guys get along for a change
> We could all just forget about the shit talkin and excuses and lowride give others props when they win and have a good time loss of friendship over hoppin is dumb shit. I will do my part to end the dumb shit also as long as everyone else does  :scrutinize:
> *



:roflmao:


hey weres those pics of that "impala" :angry:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Heres the best vid i had from the White Monte from Nebraska that had the cylinder go through and nail the hood....i had a few from him but this is one of the best hops he did

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=2ZIBODOR


Heres the down 4 life blue monte

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=Y3Y0K0E0

Heres down 4 life Dans Red Monte "Hot Fire" with fire in the trunk...well not really but close lol

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=RG0IZE61


Ill have more soon


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 16 2007, 11:07 PM~9016563
> *Damn SS are you on X or somethin?    :biggrin:
> No foreal though it would be cool to see you guys get along for a change
> We could all just forget about the shit talkin and excuses and lowride give others props when they win and have a good time loss of friendship over hoppin is dumb shit. I will do my part to end the dumb shit also as long as everyone else does  :scrutinize:
> *


fuck you everyone knows K.C is way better then STL. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



J/k man i couldn't help myself. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 11:55 PM~9016832
> *Fabian has been part of it..but he hasnt done it by himself. Others have started shit when Fabian has kept quiet.
> *


You know what i could say shit but i do want it to stop.I have said alot of shit about them but i know for a fact it went both ways.Like i said lets end it here. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2007, 07:37 PM~9017063
> *You know what i could say shit but i do want it to stop.I have said alot of shit about them but i know for a fact it went both ways.Like i said lets end it here. :biggrin:
> *


glad to here that man....ending that shit is the best thing for KC and Lowriding...just think what kinda shit you all could do if you built a car together..that shit would be unstoppable :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2007, 06:37 PM~9017063
> *You know what i could say shit but i do want it to stop.I have said alot of shit about them but i know for a fact it went both ways.Like i said lets end it here. :biggrin:
> *


If we can end this it would make Lowriding better for everyone in this city and all the other cities we all go to. I'm all for making LOWRIDING FUN AGAIN. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 16 2007, 11:28 PM~9016682
> *Fabien,
> 
> all you have to do is stopping talking about us.
> ...


Well i can type whatever i want,you really have no part in this,other then puttin in your 2 cents were they aren't needed.
And the same goes for you all,and your talking about on LIL i hear shit that has been said about us out on the streets and at shows.You weren't even in this up untill the last couple of years it's been a long time thing going on.I know you would like to try and make it look like it's been all me,but that ain't the truth.Like i said we don't have to like each other,i know i never will,but we can respect each other(thats whats been missing).All i can do is say we'll see because it don't take much to start this shit,if everyone doesn't try to stop it.I agree now have all your CLIQUE say agreed.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

everyone needs to do their part...it can work and will if done that way


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 17 2007, 12:45 AM~9017103
> *If we can end this it would make Lowriding better for everyone in this city and all the other cities we all go to.  I'm all for making LOWRIDING FUN AGAIN. :biggrin:
> *


On the real jamie it has never been about you all and us it's been about me and dan.And you know we both have always put it down and i'm ready to let this bullshit go,i want my son too enjoy lowriding and going to shows the last couple of years hasn't really been fun it's always a fight,so like i said i'm done.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 06:45 PM~9017103
> *If we can end this it would make Lowriding better for everyone in this city and all the other cities we all go to.  I'm all for making LOWRIDING FUN AGAIN. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 17 2007, 12:41 AM~9017083
> *glad to here that man....ending that shit is the best thing for KC and Lowriding...just think what kinda shit you all could do if you built a car together..that shit would be unstoppable  :0
> *


Or at least go and put it down for K C together in stead of always going up agaist each other.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2007, 06:51 PM~9017144
> *Or at least go and put it down for K C together in stead of always going up agaist each other.
> *


yeah that would be a hell of a roadtrip..the entire KC crew rolling into StLouis together. :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

All the bullshit between us has took out alot of the fun for other clubs as well, in the end it hurts EVERYONE not just us. IT IS TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2007, 07:51 PM~9017144
> *Or at least go and put it down for K C together in stead of always going up agaist each other.
> *


there you go...that would be nice :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 07:54 PM~9017165
> *yeah that would be a hell of a roadtrip..the entire KC crew rolling into StLouis together.  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 06:55 PM~9017175
> *All the bullshit between us has took out alot of the fun for other clubs as well, in the end it hurts EVERYONE not just us. IT IS TIME. :biggrin:
> *


Wow..we are witnessing history here.. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 07:00 PM~9017191
> *:0
> *


They might roll as deep as we will next year


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 08:00 PM~9017195
> *Wow..we are witnessing history here.. :biggrin:
> *


its good history to...shit that needs to be recorded


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Wat's up Pat, I see you reading. :biggrin: I've been trying to do this for years.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 08:01 PM~9017200
> *They might roll as deep as we will next year
> *


if they get their shit straight they will out roll everyone lol


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 07:03 PM~9017214
> *if they get their shit straight they will out roll everyone lol
> *


We want EVERYONE to roll if anyone thinks they are better we won't be together. If lowriding as a whole could take it alittle less serious and get along it would get us alot more respect from people who are not in it.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 07:03 PM~9017214
> *if they get their shit straight they will out roll everyone lol
> *


lol yep..I'd be tickled to have this problem in Arkansas.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 17 2007, 01:03 AM~9017214
> *if they get their shit straight they will out roll everyone lol
> *


We do that allready not getting along from K.C to Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 08:05 PM~9017227
> *We want EVERYONE to roll if anyone thinks they are better we won't be together.  If lowriding as a whole could take it alittle less serious and get along it would get us alot more respect from people who are not in it.
> *


i agree


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 07:06 PM~9017229
> *lol yep..I'd be tickled to have this problem in Arkansas.
> *


Believe me you don't want it, fabian would even tell you that. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2007, 08:06 PM~9017231
> *We do that allready not getting along from K.C to Vegas. :biggrin:
> *


lol true


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 07:07 PM~9017239
> *Believe me you don't want it, fabian would even tell you that. :biggrin:
> *


yeah just wish i had the riders to argue with I guess. big props to you bro for stepping it up.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 08:09 PM~9017252
> *yeah just wish i had the riders to argue with I guess. big props to you bro for stepping it up.
> *


you can argue with me :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 07:08 PM~9017245
> *lol true
> *


Sorry Arron I didn't get a change to meet you, I was to busy trying to help and catch up with people I hadn't seen in awhile. I'll make sure to introduce myself next time I see you.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 17 2007, 01:07 AM~9017239
> *Believe me you don't want it, fabian would even tell you that. :biggrin:
> *


Well that is how i got my name MOST HATED. :biggrin: Nah it sucks we have pretty much both done our own thangs and not gone to the same shows.like i said i hope this can end but one word taken the wrong way from either side starts it all over again.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 08:11 PM~9017268
> *Sorry Arron I didn't get a change to meet you, I was to busy trying to help and catch up with people I hadn't seen in awhile. I'll make sure to introduce myself next time I see you.
> *


i talked to you a little about your malibu...you were busy hitting bumper ..its ok


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 07:10 PM~9017258
> *you can argue with me :roflmao:
> *


my caddy gets better gas mileage than yours..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 08:13 PM~9017293
> *my caddy gets better gas mileage than yours..
> *


hmmm i dont know about that...since yours is a v6 and mine is a v8 and my car weighs more it equals about the same...maybe a little more :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 07:13 PM~9017289
> *i talked to you a little about your malibu...you were busy hitting bumper ..its ok
> *


That wasn't me that was Scotty, I was the tall goofy dude holding the stick. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 17 2007, 01:15 AM~9017306
> *hmmm i dont know about that...since yours is a v6 and mine is a v8 and my car weighs more it equals about the same...maybe a little more :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You guys are killing me.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 08:16 PM~9017314
> *That wasn't me that was Scotty, I was the tall goofy dude holding the stick. :biggrin:
> *


oh ok i got you guys mixed up.....guess i didnt get to talk to you after all lol....well meet up next show....and again when Down 4 Life comes to Branson with Majestics :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2007, 07:12 PM~9017284
> *Well that is how i got my name MOST HATED. :biggrin: Nah it sucks we have pretty much both done our own thangs and not gone to the same shows.like i said i hope this can end but one word taken the wrong way from either side starts it all over again.
> *


Just relax and do your thing, we will do ours and when we see eachother show respect and it will all work out. If we do this it will work out.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2007, 08:17 PM~9017325
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You guys are killing me.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 07:15 PM~9017306
> *hmmm i dont know about that...since yours is a v6 and mine is a v8 and my car weighs more it equals about the same...maybe a little more :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up Yetti, i see you trying to keep the peace. You guys find another rearend :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 07:19 PM~9017348
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You guys aren't even in the same state. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 08:21 PM~9017360
> *You guys aren't even in the same state. :biggrin:
> *


nope were not but might as well be since im just 15 mins from the Ark line...and ive lived close to the area hes in when i was like 9? lmao


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 07:21 PM~9017360
> *You guys aren't even in the same state. :biggrin:
> *


He's about as close as it gets when it comes to other riders..scarce here.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Oct 16 2007, 07:20 PM~9017356
> *whats up Yetti, i see you trying to keep the peace. You guys find another rearend :biggrin:
> *


No but when you bring me that frame I'll put one under it. :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Oct 16 2007, 07:28 PM~9017433
> *  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Everybody I cant wait till that 79 cutty gets done worked out some things yesteday and that frame will be at my new house in a couple of weeks 

boy its been since 2 years since i had a car on juice and 4 since a hopper :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Got 4 peeps from K.C. looking but not talking. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 16 2007, 07:29 PM~9017442
> *Everybody I cant wait till that 79 cutty gets done worked out some things yesteday and that frame will be at my new house in a couple of weeks
> 
> boy its been since 2 years since i had a car on juice and 4 since a hopper :biggrin:
> *


dat kaddy wuz pimp do..


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 16 2007, 07:29 PM~9017442
> *Everybody I cant wait till that 79 cutty gets done worked out some things yesteday and that frame will be at my new house in a couple of weeks
> 
> boy its been since 2 years since i had a car on juice and 4 since a hopper :biggrin:
> *


It's been almost 5 years for me, hopefully that will change soon. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

I believe Kansas City has hystory in the making God damn everybody look out K.C combined onto one, damn think about that will be one hell of party


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 16 2007, 07:39 PM~9017464
> *I believe Kansas City has hystory in the making God damn everybody look out K.C combined onto one, damn think about that will be one hell of party
> *


I'm not anyones designated driver. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 07:32 PM~9017462
> *It's been almost 5 years for me, hopefully that will change soon. :biggrin:
> *


Jamie you have been their for me allot over the years If you need some help count me in


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 07:40 PM~9017469
> *I'm not anyones designated driver. :biggrin:
> *


Boy I needed one on Sunday


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 16 2007, 07:41 PM~9017483
> *Jamie you have been their for me allot over the years If you need some help count me in
> *


 :tears:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 07:42 PM~9017493
> *:tears:
> *


Hey you got your own big guy to get a hug from. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 07:44 PM~9017505
> *Hey you got your own big guy to get a hug from. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 07:44 PM~9017505
> *Hey you got your own big guy to get a hug from. :biggrin:
> *


You the tall guy?..was your kids there?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 07:46 PM~9017525
> *You the tall guy?..was your kids there?
> *


Yes, early in the day they were running around. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 07:49 PM~9017553
> *Yes, early in the day they were running around. :biggrin:
> *


Ok cool..we got 4 kids. never a dull moment.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 07:51 PM~9017570
> *Ok cool..we got 4 kids. never a dull moment.
> *


4 are you nuts? 2 is a handful. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Fabien,

Seriously, you will not hear a word from that will set it off. 

And i know everyone else in Down IV Life will abide by the same rule.

BUT, and I'm serious, not a word out of you about us about anything.

Im not telling what to do, Im telling you thats the only way this will work.

Im so fucking sick of this shit, I am 35, and this is some little girl bullshit.

Honestly, no one fucking cares about anyone elses cars, at least I don't.

All I want is my shit done so I roll around with the stereo up and chill like it was 92'



So this is over, NO MORE!


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

whos the d4l guy in the pics with the tatoos?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Thats me. the shortest member of Down IV Life


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 16 2007, 08:42 PM~9017489
> *Boy I needed one on Sunday
> *


ha ha fuck n drunk


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 16 2007, 07:55 PM~9017616
> *ha ha fuck n drunk
> *


Easy he has a wife to yell at him about that. :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 08:59 PM~9017655
> *Easy he has a wife to yell at him about that. :biggrin:
> *


she was drunk to ha ha


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 16 2007, 08:03 PM~9017695
> *she was drunk to ha ha
> *


Can't beat them join them. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

AND NEXT TIME ANYONE SEES EITHER OF THESE GUYS WITH THAT DAMN MEGAPHONE AGAIN, TAKE THAT SHIT AWAY FROM THEM. PLEASE...........


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2007, 07:09 PM~9017763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos that guy with the d4l shirt on


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2007, 08:09 PM~9017763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I second that. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2007, 08:09 PM~9017763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol no shit..i'm still having nightmares..I keep waking up screaming "BACK THE FUCK UP!!"


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

banana cream monte :roflmao:

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=ZCL17U25


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Oct 16 2007, 09:14 PM~9017808
> *whos that guy with the d4l shirt on
> *


THATS RAY. BEEN AROUND ALONG TIME.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2007, 08:24 PM~9017914
> *THATS RAY. BEEN AROUND ALONG TIME.
> *


SUPER RAY. :biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

car show looked like fun i tried to get hydrota to go but couldnt get ahold of him


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

NEXT TIME I THINK WE NEED LAY IT LOW NAME TAGS , SO EVERYONE CAN PUT THEIR SCREEN NAMES ON. I MET GUYS AND DIDNT FIND OUT TIL LATER WHO THEY WERE ON HERE.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ANYBODY WANT TO BUY SOME 22 INCH GOLD BACKS.

BRAND NEW. DROVE ABOUT 200 MILES ON THEM.

2400 NEW. WILL TAKE 1500.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2007, 08:37 PM~9018037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


7 years and still going. The malibu always hits that ass. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 06:54 PM~9017165
> *yeah that would be a hell of a roadtrip..the entire KC crew rolling into StLouis together.  :0
> *


  Yeah that would be great :uh: Guess Ill have to build a few more cars over the winter :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 08:56 PM~9018156
> *7 years and still going.  The malibu always hits that ass. :biggrin:
> *


7 years :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The Caddy Killa will be in lincoln heaven by its seventh birthday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 14 2007, 04:35 PM~8998864
> *man there is a shit load of people...it is bigger than Black sunday....no lie man....it was bad ass....
> *


DAMN HOMIE, WHERE IS THE COMPETITION HERE? ANY FREE PICNIC WITH STUFF LIKE THIS WILL BRING MORE PEOPLE THAN A SHOW THAT PEOPLE HAVE TO PAY FOR..


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Anybody want to take one of my oldschool projects off my hands???  

I would love to see someone around this area put it together


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Mav, aaron, i have no one to argue with out here so dont exculde me... just remember i have a 63 comming for that ass :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 16 2007, 09:23 PM~9018398
> *Anybody want to take one of my oldschool projects off my hands???
> 
> I would love to see someone around this area put it together
> ...


PM me how much i have a boy that might be interested.. and is it complete? (trim and interior)


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Malibu vid 1
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=9I1VHLND

Malibu vid 2
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=LOJVITM2


Silver Monte
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=61UG162W



Elco Burnout
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=8UK6J6NI


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 17 2007, 02:33 AM~9018497
> *Mav, aaron, i have no one to argue with out here so dont exculde me... just remember i have a 63 comming for that ass :biggrin:
> *


oh shizznit no you didnt ... its going down next summer ! :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

All of the vids i uploaded

banana cream monte :roflmao:

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=ZCL17U25

Heres the best vid i had from the White Monte from Nebraska that had the cylinder go through and nail the hood....i had a few from him but this is one of the best hops he did

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=2ZIBODOR


Heres the down 4 life blue monte

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=Y3Y0K0E0

Heres down 4 life Dans Red Monte "Hot Fire" with fire in the trunk...well not really but close lol

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=RG0IZE61



Malibu vid 1
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=9I1VHLND

Malibu vid 2
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=LOJVITM2


Silver Monte
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=61UG162W



Elco Burnout
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=8UK6J6NI

Buick? burnout
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=14EWN7CR


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

the el camino vid didnt play. ????????????????????/ :angry:


----------



## 316 chica (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 16 2007, 10:03 PM~9018718
> *oh shizznit no you didnt ...  its going down next summer !  :uh:
> *



Believe me he does but it might be 09 before it happens. Trust me im on his ass... :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

whos red caddy is that? the four door with the patterns on it. southside c.c. who painted that mutha??? in k.c.?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 316 chica_@Oct 17 2007, 03:35 AM~9019068
> *Believe me he does but it might be 09 before it happens. Trust me im on his ass... :biggrin:
> *


yeah that goes for both of us chica ... my boy just told me paint went up today 
but a man can always dream thou right ..

either way i'm gonna get some things right before summer .. and try again i cant stay off the street for long


----------



## 316 chica (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 16 2007, 11:41 PM~9019589
> *yeah that goes for both of us chica ... my boy just told me paint went up today
> but a man can always dream thou right ..
> 
> ...


I was with G-body. he says :wave:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Oct 16 2007, 09:18 PM~9018352
> *DAMN HOMIE, WHERE IS THE COMPETITION HERE? ANY FREE PICNIC WITH STUFF LIKE THIS WILL BRING MORE PEOPLE THAN A SHOW THAT PEOPLE HAVE TO PAY FOR..
> *


yeah goin to BlackSunday can get expensive with the cost of travel and motel..then having to pay to get in the track...then the show.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 16 2007, 09:33 PM~9018497
> *Mav, aaron, i have no one to argue with out here so dont exculde me... just remember i have a 63 comming for that ass :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 08:25 PM~9017925
> *SUPER RAY. :biggrin:
> *



DUUUUN DAADA DUUUN SUPER RAY


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

morning kc ...45 pages and its not even been a week yet dam lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

morning kc ...45 pages and its not even been a week yet dam lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

oops i stuttered ...dam server lol


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Maverick, Wicked One

whats up Mr. Lona..nice meeting you.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 17 2007, 11:02 AM~9021402
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Maverick, Wicked One
> 
> ...



:buttkick:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

WHATS UP AARON WHY YOU DONT HAVE PIC OF MY CAR ON YOUR MY SPACE HOMIE YOU BUILD THAT CAR!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 17 2007, 12:18 PM~9022539
> *WHATS UP AARON WHY YOU DONT HAVE PIC OF MY CAR ON YOUR MY SPACE HOMIE YOU BUILD THAT CAR!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i lost all my old pics send me one and ill put it on there


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 07:32 PM~9017462
> *It's been almost 5 years for me, hopefully that will change soon. :biggrin:
> *


i have you both beat i was going on 7


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 17 2007, 01:18 PM~9022539
> *WHATS UP AARON WHY YOU DONT HAVE PIC OF MY CAR ON YOUR MY SPACE HOMIE YOU BUILD THAT CAR!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont have myspace ? lol i posted some pics of yours a few pages back when i posted all the pics i took...i was the first to post any pics lol....probly around page 30 or so lol

its about to pour rain here :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Before the show at the Hilton :cheesy: they were nice enough to let us use the hose to wash off the road and rain crap...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 17 2007, 01:34 PM~9023153
> *Before the show at the Hilton :cheesy: they were nice enough to let us use the hose to wash off the road and rain crap...
> 
> 
> ...


us?? more like me you prick.. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

QUOTE(LENEXALOWRIDERZ @ Oct 17 2007, 12:18 PM) 
WHATS UP AARON WHY YOU DONT HAVE PIC OF MY CAR ON YOUR MY SPACE HOMIE YOU BUILD THAT CAR!!! 


i lost all my old pics send me one and ill put it on there 

QUOTE(LENEXALOWRIDERZ @ Oct 17 2007, 01:18 PM) 
WHATS UP AARON WHY YOU DONT HAVE PIC OF MY CAR ON YOUR MY SPACE HOMIE YOU BUILD THAT CAR!!! 



i dont have myspace ? lol i posted some pics of yours a few pages back when i posted all the pics i took...i was the first to post any pics lol....probly around page 30 or so lol

its about to pour rain here


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

The trip up from Branson


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

poor lincoln


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

cool shot from the gas station


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 17 2007, 02:37 PM~9023171
> *us?? more like me you prick.. :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha ok they let Maverick use the hose to clean my white walls and rims :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I'll get some of yours up when I get home..hit you later.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

cool..i work till 7  so ill be here lol


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 17 2007, 11:57 AM~9022872
> *i dont have myspace ? lol i posted some pics of yours a few pages back when i posted all the pics i took...i was the first to post any pics lol....probly around page 30 or so lol
> 
> its about to pour rain here :biggrin:
> *


SORRY AARON ITS ANOTHER AARON THE ONE WITH THE VAN BUT THANKS ON THE PIC HOMIE YOUR CAR TIGHT SO GLAD I MET YOU AND MAVRICK


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 17 2007, 03:38 PM~9023640
> *SORRY AARON ITS ANOTHER AARON THE ONE WITH THE VAN BUT THANKS ON THE PIC HOMIE YOUR CAR TIGHT SO GLAD I MET YOU AND MAVRICK
> *


oh ok lol......keep the impala clean man...best thing ive ever seen on bags lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 17 2007, 01:53 AM~9017595
> *Fabien,
> 
> Seriously, you will not hear a word from that will set it off.
> ...


like i told jamie really it's never been about anyone other then me and dan,i say shit so you all get in ,he says shit so my guys get in.I'm 34 and fell the same way.But once again you act like i'm the only one that has ever done anything.Thers been several times i see something dan says,doggin us without saying our name.So it has to stop from both sides not just ours.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Fabian what did Most Hated take out in vegas?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 17 2007, 09:11 PM~9023879
> *Fabian what did Most Hated take out in vegas?
> *


3rd in mild lux 90's,again. :angry: Nah but if you went you would have seen all the nice shit i had to go up agaist,it was harder then last year.I think they said like 100 entree in my class.So i'm happy with 3rd.And over the winter i have more plans so that next year i'll get 1st. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

thats right im in this #itch shout out to all my kc potnas big shout out to boone for a bangin show. thats right kc work yall sh$t out its yall time to shine. i miss comin to ya city. its time to bring the 70 series back like we did in the early 90s some of you were still in grade school then what ya know about lonas. you betta ask somebody come on kc unity. dont talk about it be about it. lamont would love to see this history about to happen missouri in this b$tch biiiillllllyyyyyy


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Welcome homie, it's about damn time. :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

WHO CAN TAPE ME SOME FOOTAGE OF THIS SHOW....PM ME...WE CAN GET PAID


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 16 2007, 08:23 PM~9018398
> *Anybody want to take one of my oldschool projects off my hands???
> 
> I would love to see someone around this area put it together
> ...


anyway you would have an extra 61 front clip for sale?


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2007, 08:09 PM~9017763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I look confused in this pic......brown shirt, black hat........Was a good show maybe I'll be rolling the 69 next year.....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maD Milpitian_@Oct 17 2007, 05:29 PM~9024426
> *Damn I look confused in this pic......brown shirt, black hat........Was a good show maybe I'll be rolling the 69 next year.....
> *


whatsup springfield


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 17 2007, 05:05 PM~9024288
> *3rd in mild lux 90's,again. :angry: Nah but if you went you would have seen all the nice shit i had to go up agaist,it was harder then last year.I think they said like 100 entree in my class.So i'm happy with 3rd.And over the winter i have more plans so that next year i'll get 1st. :biggrin:
> *


hell 3rd place there is big time though man...id be drolling all over my self :roflmao: congrats again....i hope to go out there next year...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 17 2007, 04:52 PM~9024567
> *hell 3rd place there is big time though man...id be drolling all over my self :roflmao: congrats again....i hope to go out there next year...
> *


bitch you drool all over yourself anyways.. :buttkick:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 17 2007, 05:55 PM~9024588
> *bitch you drool all over yourself anyways.. :buttkick:
> *


true  but its only cause my caddy is so clean :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 17 2007, 05:02 PM~9024640
> *true   but its only cause my caddy is so clean :biggrin:
> *


bullshit..i seen you looking at Boone's girl...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 17 2007, 06:05 PM~9024667
> *bullshit..i seen you looking at Boone's girl...
> *


no no no that was your wife i was looking at :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 17 2007, 05:08 PM~9024698
> *no no no that was your wife i was looking at :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats good i thought it was me you were looking at :0 

now i feel better :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0 tornadoes hno: hno: hno: 

ill take video if i see one :roflmao:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

^^^Yeah that shit is headed our way too..Keep me updated if anything touches down...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 17 2007, 06:11 PM~9024721
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thats good i thought it was me you were looking at  :0
> ...


:roflmao: you son of a bitch :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yo! someone should hire me to stripe their shit!!!!!!!! im dirt cheap because i just started. CHEAP! cheaper than brodway blowjobs...toothless even. word. a k.c. resident. @ freaks on n. oak. get a tattoo too. i seen alot of you fools at the picnic and yall kinda need someone like me on your side. (bad tattoos) dont get upset, ALOT of them could be spiced up!!!!!!!!!! thats all.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

looks good man


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

just tryin to help. thats all.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

IM TALKIN BOUT THAT CADDY VICTOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 08:00 PM~9017195
> *Wow..we are witnessing history here.. :biggrin:
> *


I witnessed it last year :biggrin: but they seem like they are serious this time.that would be nice


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 08:05 PM~9017227
> *We want EVERYONE to roll if anyone thinks they are better we won't be together.  If lowriding as a whole could take it alittle less serious and get along it would get us alot more respect from people who are not in it.
> *


true but the only way that would happen is if everyone stops critising the cars


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2007, 08:12 PM~9017284
> *Well that is how i got my name MOST HATED. :biggrin: Nah it sucks we have pretty much both done our own thangs and not gone to the same shows.like i said i hope this can end but one word taken the wrong way from either side starts it all over again.
> *


then maybe you all can pm each other to see how it was ment to be taken :biggrin:


----------



## zdunn23 (Sep 15, 2007)

whatsup this is zack from branson i was with aaron in the pink and white caddy


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zdunn23_@Oct 17 2007, 06:29 PM~9025285
> *whatsup this is zack from branson  i was with aaron in the pink and white caddy
> *


i thought i smelled something... :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 17 2007, 06:16 PM~9025178
> *I witnessed it last year :biggrin: but they seem like they are serious this time.that would be nice
> *


yeah i remember that too lol..looks like it could happen this time.

I thought you done brought the caddy to KC..I seen the rear end of that orange coupe at the motel with the Majestics in the back and was sure it was you..I went down stairs and started asking them all ok where is Nim?? lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 17 2007, 07:37 PM~9025362
> *yeah i remember that too lol..looks like it could happen this time.
> 
> I thought you done brought the caddy to KC..I seen the rear end of that orange coupe at the motel with the Majestics in the back and was sure it was you..I went down stairs and started asking them all ok where is Nim?? lol
> *


LOL I wish I was there.next year God willing I will be there


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

looks like we might break 50 pages tonight or tomorrow. good job guys, we did it 99 percent peacefully. this is the way it should be, not just 50 pages of shit talkin.

hey noah were you the one in the brown elco. that is some mad pinstiping. have you done any cars yet. would definitely like to see some work you have done on cars.

does anyone know who those guys that brought the turntables are. they just showed up and started mixin with my mixes. want to hook them up with some future gigs. if anyone knows hit me up.

once again guys thanks for makin this show one of the best in the midwest.

HEY THAT MIGHT BE THE NEW NAME OF THE SPRING SHOW


----------



## zdunn23 (Sep 15, 2007)

wait a min maverick the smell was more like a person from arkansas


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zdunn23_@Oct 17 2007, 06:49 PM~9025463
> *wait a min maverick  the smell was more like a person from arkansas
> *


lol


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zdunn23_@Oct 17 2007, 07:29 PM~9025285
> *whatsup this is zack from branson  i was with aaron in the pink and white caddy
> *


whats goin on zack, thanks again for comin up. get that car ready over the winter. help build that scene up, so you guys can roll deep next time.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

What's up Tony and Aaron? :biggrin:


----------



## 316 chica (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zdunn23_@Oct 17 2007, 06:49 PM~9025463
> *wait a min maverick  the smell was more like a person from arkansas
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 17 2007, 05:26 PM~9024841
> *yo! someone should hire me to stripe their shit!!!!!!!! im dirt cheap because i just started. CHEAP! cheaper than brodway blowjobs...toothless even. word. a k.c. resident. @ freaks on n. oak. get a tattoo too. i seen alot of you fools at the picnic and yall kinda need someone like me on your side. (bad tattoos) dont get upset, ALOT of them could be spiced up!!!!!!!!!! thats all.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work bro


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 17 2007, 05:45 PM~9025423
> *looks like we might break 50 pages tonight or tomorrow. good job guys, we did it 99 percent peacefully. this is the way it should be, not just 50 pages of shit talkin.
> 
> hey noah were you the one in the brown elco. that is some mad pinstiping. have you done any cars yet. would definitely like to see some work you have done on cars.
> ...










yeah, im the brownishgold el camino. thanks for compliment! heres a badassss dodge neon i did a wile back. that was thee first car i did, but it added bout 20 horse power to it! :0 :biggrin: iv done some more though, just need to get some photos posted. BUT, i want to do alot more for next to nothin.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zdunn23_@Oct 17 2007, 07:49 PM~9025463
> *wait a min maverick  the smell was more like a person from arkansas
> *


whats with this weird fuck saying hes from branson....i think hes a fake...wannabe lowrider :uh: 
******!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

my keys on the keypad suck.........yeah...uh, thats why my spelling is bad, yeah, thats it. im not a TOTAL dumdumb.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

THANKS KILLA!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 17 2007, 07:23 PM~9025689
> *THANKS KILLA!
> *


Do you leaf too?


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

100 Spokes findin 61 fenders is like findin virgin pussy :biggrin: Wish I could help you out bro.  I could sell you the wagon though :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 17 2007, 08:28 PM~9025724
> *100 Spokes findin 61 fenders is like findin virgin pussy  :biggrin: Wish I could help you out bro.   I could sell you the wagon though  :biggrin:
> *


pics of said bubbletop :angry:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 17 2007, 06:26 PM~9025707
> *Do you leaf too?
> *


 never tried. id love to explore that feild alot more though. problem is i dont know anyone that does this sorta thing to feed off of. its basicly been trial and error for me so far. ill figure it out sooner or later. iv seen it done on some videos here and there. just need to fuck something up for my self.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 17 2007, 07:29 PM~9025735
> *pics of said bubbletop :angry:
> *


Bubbletop? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 17 2007, 07:31 PM~9025739
> *never tried. id love to explore that feild alot more though. problem is i dont know anyone that does this sorta thing to feed off of. its basicly been trial and error for me so far. ill figure it out sooner or later. iv seen it done on some videos here and there. just need to fuck something up for my self.
> *


Ill let you fuck up one of my cars that aint already leafed


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 17 2007, 08:32 PM~9025748
> *Bubbletop?  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


i expect pics in pm soon.....been waiting since Monday.... :angry:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 17 2007, 06:33 PM~9025763
> *Ill let you fuck up one of my cars that aint already leafed
> *


hell, id love to. looks easy enough fa' real. your in stl right? you should come to k.c. in one of those cars, visit some of your boys, get striped, AND get a tattoo! BAMMM!!! so its all planned out then, see you soon. :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 17 2007, 05:45 PM~9025423
> *looks like we might break 50 pages tonight or tomorrow. good job guys, we did it 99 percent peacefully. this is the way it should be, not just 50 pages of shit talkin.
> 
> hey noah were you the one in the brown elco. that is some mad pinstiping. have you done any cars yet. would definitely like to see some work you have done on cars.
> ...


hey, did we get to meet? i met ALOT of fools that day. how'd you know that was my ride?


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 17 2007, 07:42 PM~9025799
> *hell, id love to. looks easy enough fa' real. your in stl right? you should come to k.c. in one of those cars, visit some of your boys, get striped, AND get a tattoo! BAMMM!!! so its all planned out then, see you soon. :cheesy:
> *


I think I need a 61 impala tatt hangin on the bumper with a kit shootin sparks down the freeway. Can you do somethin like that???  No color just black


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Maverick, noah, dropincaddy, ~ElcoRider~, Bumper Chippin 88

gonna have to bring the elco out next time..ride up with us from arkansas lol.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 17 2007, 08:47 PM~9025834
> *hey, did we get to meet? i met ALOT of fools that day. how'd you know that was my ride?
> *


my name is BOONE i am the one who put on the show. i spent most of the time behind the dj booth though.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

whats up jamie im ready for a new frame !!!!! whenever youre ready


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

50 pages by midnight???????????????????????????????????????????????



YES WE CAN.......................................................................


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Oct 17 2007, 07:57 PM~9025926
> *whats up jamie im ready for a new frame !!!!! whenever youre ready
> *


I'm not ready to do it. PITBULL hydraulics, quick,cheap, and right. :biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: KCRIVI71, dropincaddy, yetti, STR8_CLOWN'N, djdvl666, TheUpton22, OneSexy95Fleetwood, Bumper Chippin 88

DAM ITS PACKED I THINK WE NEED MORE PICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 17 2007, 07:57 PM~9025930
> *50 pages by midnight???????????????????????????????????????????????
> YES WE CAN.......................................................................
> *


I got my camera charging so i can load up some pics..50 pages by midnite..easy.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

heres that branson ****** zack


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

My Favorite setup


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0 again


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

straight out of Kansas :0


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 17 2007, 06:58 PM~9025942
> *I'm not ready to do it.  PITBULL hydraulics, quick,cheap, and right. :biggrin:
> *


not ready, what r u working on? :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

some hillbilly from arkansas


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

best for last :roflmao:
























Oh and Page 50 bitches!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Oct 17 2007, 08:05 PM~9026021
> *not ready, what r u working on? :0
> *


Nothing. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

My job is done :cheesy:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 17 2007, 07:08 PM~9026050
> *Nothing. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Oct 17 2007, 08:10 PM~9026072
> *:angry:
> *


You can take over where I left off. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 17 2007, 06:50 PM~9025859
> *I think I need a 61 impala tatt hangin on the bumper with a kit shootin sparks down the freeway. Can you do somethin like that???  No color just black
> *


MOST DEF!!!!!!! that would be super fresh. hit me up at the shop sometime. (816) 452-0393


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

youre not doing any work for now 



> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 17 2007, 09:14 PM~9026104
> *You can take over where I left off. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Oct 17 2007, 08:24 PM~9026214
> *youre not doing any work for now
> *


I already have a bunch to get caught up on, i don't have the room to do frames, or time. :biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

Dang!!! ILL WAIT :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 17 2007, 09:25 PM~9026231
> *I already have a bunch to get caught up on, i don't have the room to do frames, or time. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 17 2007, 08:22 PM~9026192
> *MOST DEF!!!!!!! that would be super fresh. hit me up at the shop sometime. (816) 452-0393
> *


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Oct 17 2007, 08:26 PM~9026241
> *Dang!!! ILL WAIT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Brent can have it done in a week. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

hated to miss this one, down 4 life all good in my book :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 17 2007, 07:30 PM~9026279
> *Brent can have it done in a week. :biggrin:
> *


so can I


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 17 2007, 08:33 PM~9026305
> * hated to miss this one, down 4 life  all good in my book :biggrin:
> *


Boone did most the work for this, and we suck. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 17 2007, 06:55 PM~9025904
> *my name is BOONE i am the one who put on the show. i spent most of the time behind the dj booth though.
> *


well, too bad we didnt get to chat. non the less, the show was the shit!!!!! we should try do do something this spring for sure! i had a blast. plus my ride SHOULD have alot more done to it then. p.s. im @ freaks on n. oak. hit me up for some tattoos or pinstriping, or murals or something. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 17 2007, 08:34 PM~9026315
> *so can I
> *


There you go Tony. :biggrin: Tell him how much.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2007, 09:50 PM~9018113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)

This show was a blast. I just happened to be in town from Boston and rolled in with my buddy Noah ('82 El Camino). Hope you all like the photos!


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Oct 16 2007, 10:18 PM~9018352
> *DAMN HOMIE, WHERE IS THE COMPETITION HERE? ANY FREE PICNIC WITH STUFF LIKE THIS WILL BRING MORE PEOPLE THAN A SHOW THAT PEOPLE HAVE TO PAY FOR..
> *



SEE THURR


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 17 2007, 10:31 PM~9026749
> *SEE THURR
> *


thought you were supposed to be there


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

damn, those photos came out great!!!! thanks for going through the trouble to post those!! you definitly have an eye for a great shot.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 17 2007, 07:48 PM~9026446
> *
> *


ill give you a back piece ( tattoo) for those mugggz :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 17 2007, 10:35 PM~9026786
> *thought you were supposed to be there
> *


I had two choices that came up.............Work to get where y'all at meaning ( my car being done :uh: ) Or go to the show. Me and my cousin decided to get a head start on a whole lot of work needed to get started on. Looks like it was a good show and it don't look like it wa a one time thing either. But while y'all was enjoying the show I got started on my control arms. They're siiting at school now soaking in the lil' hot water treatment deal get'em ready for the plater :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 17 2007, 10:39 PM~9026818
> *ill give you a back piece ( tattoo) for those mugggz :0  :biggrin:
> *


wish i could but i got to get my lac rollin for next year.

i'll give someone a 100 dollar finder fee if they can get them sold for me


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 17 2007, 10:49 PM~9026900
> *wish i could but i got to get my lac rollin for next year.
> 
> i'll give someone a 100 dollar finder fee if they can get them sold for me
> *


 :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

wife got a pic of me cleanin aarons damn rims before the show..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

oh thats actually cleaning mine lol..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

following aaron to the show..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Dan telling aarons bitch ass where to park..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Dan tried to tell me where to park..till I told him whats up..he quickly apologized after he realized who I was..










I park where I want to bitch..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

we are going to have to find greg a better trunk prop than that actual tree trunk :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

cutman gettin some AC.


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@Oct 17 2007, 10:18 PM~9026650
> *This show was a blast. I just happened to be in town from Boston and rolled in with my buddy Noah ('82 El Camino). Hope you all like the photos!
> 
> 
> ...


did some blonde give u a shirt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i doubt my homie will ever log on to this mug agin. he just joined 2 post these pictures for you peoples. and, yes, he got a ghetto dreams shirt. i guess some of you guys are cousins with our friend, trever.


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

Yep my sister gave him one


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

double tightness! yall know trever?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

sup, beto, bert, rob, robert, jr. got any flix for me to peep or wha?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 17 2007, 05:05 PM~9024288
> *3rd in mild lux 90's,again. :angry: Nah but if you went you would have seen all the nice shit i had to go up agaist,it was harder then last year.I think they said like 100 entree in my class.So i'm happy with 3rd.And over the winter i have more plans so that next year i'll get 1st. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 17 2007, 09:03 PM~9026001
> *My Favorite setup
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 17 2007, 11:00 PM~9027002
> *Dan tried to tell me where to park..till I told him whats up..he quickly apologized after he realized who I was..
> 
> 
> ...



LOLOLOLOL :roflmao: :roflmao: You park where you want to only cuz you can't back in a spot with no side mirror. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Oct 18 2007, 04:29 AM~9028466
> *THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


franks car has come along way. clean ass car. only gonna get better!


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

so is there plans to actually have a show next year?


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Oct 18 2007, 05:29 AM~9028466
> *THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


thats a bad ass cutty homie. Perhaps I should've asked someone about comin to the show, I didnt think I could attend cause all ya guys kept sayin "no stocks" My ride isnt a true lowrider.. yet,(no juice  ) cause I only got some rims on my shit and a chain steering wheel.  :dunno:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

WHERE THE NEXT CRUZ OR PICNIC OR PARTY OR CAR SHOW SO WE CAN KEEP EVERYBODY IN ONE PLACE AGAIN


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

MICHAELH THOSE PIC WHERE BAD ASS GLAD YOU CAME OUT NOAH IS A COOL DUDE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Oct 17 2007, 10:56 PM~9026963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hahahahaha self owned


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

looks like you in the middle of doing a thelma louise and driving the caddy off a cliff 











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Oct 18 2007, 05:29 AM~9028466
> *THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


no problem man...loved it.....i had been planning on doing a mirror in my trunk floor before seeing your setup and now i have to do it after seeing how it looks in your cutlass....dam nice man..........how did you get your batts to come out so clean with the paint?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@Oct 17 2007, 10:18 PM~9026650
> *This show was a blast. I just happened to be in town from Boston and rolled in with my buddy Noah ('82 El Camino). Hope you all like the photos!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice hop pics!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

swanging i love it


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 18 2007, 10:14 AM~9029180
> *WHERE THE NEXT CRUZ OR PICNIC OR PARTY OR CAR SHOW SO WE CAN KEEP EVERYBODY IN ONE PLACE AGAIN
> *


i want to get some ideas from you local guys on maybe having get togethers around town.

give me some ideas on some places were we can get together maybe on a every 2 weeks or once a month.

would like to do this to get local guys together to get to know each other better, to cruise, talk cars. lets find some local areas that are safe, willing to allow us to hang out, and provide a central location so it is convienant for people across the city to meet up.

with winter coming up lets try and give this a trial run before weather gets bad. give me input on what would be the best day, friday or saturday night or sunday afternoon.

hit me up on this forum or pm me. if you want give me a call at 816-769-6428(BOONE)


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 18 2007, 08:18 AM~9029207
> *MICHAELH THOSE PIC WHERE BAD ASS GLAD YOU CAME OUT NOAH IS A COOL DUDE
> *


yo, that avatar is hottttt! we should all hook up on sundays and roll somewhere. or grill, or bowl, who cares, just hook up with the rides!


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 18 2007, 09:31 AM~9029651
> *yo, that avatar is hottttt! we should all hook up on sundays and roll somewhere. or grill, or bowl, who cares, just hook up with the rides!
> *


NOAH DO YOU HAVE A BIG PARKING LOT AT YOUR SHOP LET DO SOMETHING AT YOUR PLACE OF WORK OR SOMETHING


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

shit makes me want to move to kc lol


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 18 2007, 09:05 AM~9029133
> *LOLOLOLOL  :roflmao:    :roflmao:  You park where you want to only cuz you can't back in a spot with no side mirror.  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you right about that lmao


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 18 2007, 09:36 AM~9029675
> *NOAH DO YOU HAVE A BIG PARKING LOT AT YOUR SHOP LET DO SOMETHING AT YOUR PLACE OF WORK OR SOMETHING
> *


ive thought of that. it would fit about 20 or so cars. BUT, my landlord is a BIIIIITCH!!!!!!!!! ive actually been thinking about taking her to court bout some shit. we could probably do it once.....you guys are customers....you know. BUT ALSO, thers a parking lot across the street with a gas station and o' reilly's. sundays would be perfect.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

that lot would fit alot of rides. ill take photos and post them.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 18 2007, 09:43 AM~9029712
> *shit makes me want to move to kc lol
> *


whys "branson" got you anchored? split that motha.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 18 2007, 12:09 PM~9029860
> *whys "branson" got you anchored? split that motha.
> *


kinda lol..house is hard to sell his time of the year


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 18 2007, 10:27 AM~9029966
> *kinda lol..house is hard to sell his time of the year
> *


ITS ALL GOOD AARON WILL ROLL OUT TOO YOU NEXT TIME HOMIE THEN YOU HAVE TO COME BACK AGAIN


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 17 2007, 11:29 PM~9027598
> *double tightness! yall know trever?
> *


Ya man Trever is our cousin :biggrin: how do you know him its asmall ass world aint it


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

SOUND LIKE A GOOD IDEA ILL START THINKING OF SOMETHING !!!!!!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 18 2007, 11:17 AM~9029566
> *i want to get some ideas from you local guys on maybe having get togethers around town.
> 
> give me some ideas on some places were we can get together maybe on a every 2 weeks or once a month.
> ...


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

WHATS UP WILD BILL YOU WANT SELL THE LAC I GOT $300 I SAW IT WAS SOME WATER ON GROUND :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 18 2007, 12:32 PM~9029989
> *ITS ALL GOOD AARON WILL ROLL OUT TOO YOU NEXT TIME HOMIE THEN YOU HAVE TO COME BACK AGAIN
> *


dam right ill be there again next year...both times :cheesy: probably wont do Black Sunday again that trip cost me way to much...but KC for sure


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 18 2007, 10:33 AM~9030005
> *Ya man Trever is our cousin :biggrin: how do you know him its asmall ass world aint it
> *


graffitti&skating we go way back. i met him through michael, years n years ago.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

ANT WHERE NICKS PICS AT I KNOW HES GOT A WHOLE BUNCH OF EM


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 18 2007, 10:27 AM~9029966
> *kinda lol..house is hard to sell his time of the year
> *


burn that shit and collect the insurance. hell, theres car money right there. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 18 2007, 12:46 PM~9030072
> *burn that shit and collect the insurance. hell, theres car money right there. :biggrin:
> *


been through that before...june 27 2005..lost everything to a dam fire....shit sucks.....good payout though :cheesy:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Oct 18 2007, 10:46 AM~9030070
> *ANT WHERE NICKS PICS AT I KNOW HES GOT A WHOLE BUNCH OF EM
> *


I KNOW I TOLD HIM TO PUT THEM UP MAYBE HE DOESNT KNOW HOW TOO :roflmao:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

LET ALL MEET UP AT CHUCKE CHEESE OR SOMETHING :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 18 2007, 10:52 AM~9030114
> *LET ALL MEET UP AT CHUCKE CHEESE  OR SOMETHING  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YO! ILOVE THAT BALL PIT, O AND THAT BAND...............FUCKIN AWESOME!!!!!!! needless to say, im down. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 18 2007, 10:48 AM~9030082
> *been through that before...june 27 2005..lost everything to a dam fire....shit sucks.....good payout though  :cheesy:
> *


salt in the wound. my baddd. :uh:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 18 2007, 11:41 AM~9030045
> *WHATS UP WILD BILL YOU WANT SELL THE LAC I GOT $300 I SAW IT WAS SOME WATER ON GROUND :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



what up that watetr must the the a/c or when I had to piss man it was good time and I got drunk as hell


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 18 2007, 12:23 PM~9030347
> *what up  that watetr must the the a/c or when I had to piss man it was good time and I got drunk as hell
> *


I must be drunk now huh


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 18 2007, 01:20 PM~9030309
> *salt in the wound. my baddd. :uh:
> *


oh no big deal man....not saying i havent thought about my insurance policy on this house....its double what i had before :0 and i was set for a good year before lmao


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 18 2007, 11:41 AM~9030045
> *WHATS UP WILD BILL YOU WANT SELL THE LAC I GOT $300 I SAW IT WAS SOME WATER ON GROUND :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAD A DEAD BATT TO I DONT KNOW ABOUT IT :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@Oct 18 2007, 03:18 AM~9026650
> *This show was a blast. I just happened to be in town from Boston and rolled in with my buddy Noah ('82 El Camino). Hope you all like the photos!
> 
> 
> ...


cool pics.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 02:52 PM~9016011
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lowriding isnt lowriding with UNITY ...this show everyone pulled together and made it happen......this is probly the best thing to happen to Midwest low riding in a long time....lets keep it going strong in 2008....
> *


I couldn't of said it better myself big homie...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 16 2007, 04:07 PM~9016563
> *Damn SS are you on X or somethin?    :biggrin:
> No foreal though it would be cool to see you guys get along for a change
> We could all just forget about the shit talkin and excuses and lowride give others props when they win and have a good time loss of friendship over hoppin is dumb shit. I will do my part to end the dumb shit also as long as everyone else does  :scrutinize:
> *


NOW THATZ WHAT IM TALKIN' BOUT ! ! !  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 18 2007, 07:52 AM~9028186
> *:nono:
> *


:dunno: :dunno:










We'll see. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 18 2007, 02:49 PM~9031082
> *I couldn't of said it better myself big homie...
> *


 :angry: are you trying to say something about my weight? is that how its going to be :angry: 



































:roflmao: :roflmao:

sorry im bored lol....whats up dave


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Oct 18 2007, 03:05 PM~9029135
> *franks car has come along way. clean ass car. only gonna get better!
> *


Thats right over the winter new frame and chrome undies. :biggrin:Oh yeah and new interior. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 18 2007, 03:28 PM~9029276
> *no problem man...loved it.....i had been planning on doing a mirror in my trunk floor before seeing your setup and now i have to do it after seeing how it looks in your cutlass....dam nice man..........how did you get your batts to come out so clean with the paint?
> *


It's metal on the trunk floor.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2007, 02:57 PM~9031161
> *It's metal on the trunk floor.
> *



that does make more since than glass lol........so metal cut to fit then chromed ?


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 16 2007, 05:54 PM~9017165
> *yeah that would be a hell of a roadtrip..the entire KC crew rolling into StLouis together.  :0
> *


At Black Sunday,KC rolled into da lou,DEEP AS FUCK!!!And,dat was only HALF of KC. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 18 2007, 08:00 PM~9031178
> *that does make more since than glass lol........so metal cut to fit then chromed ?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 18 2007, 08:01 PM~9031186
> *At Black Sunday,KC rolled into da lou,DEEP AS FUCK!!!And,dat was only HALF of KC. :0
> *


No it was both sides ,just not all the cars. :biggrin:Alot of folks are working on shit.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 18 2007, 12:54 PM~9031135
> *:angry: are you trying to say something about my weight? is that how its going to be :angry:
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Damn man,I thought u was tripin' for a min.I didn't mean shit by that!It cool,cause err-one calls me LIL HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 18 2007, 03:05 PM~9031226
> *Damn man,I thought u was tripin' for a min.I didn't mean shit by that!It cool,cause err-one calls me LIL HOMIE... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: i was just messing around....work sucks when its boring as hell


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 06:07 PM~9017238
> *i agree
> *


x2


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 18 2007, 01:06 PM~9031237
> *:roflmao: i was just messing around....work sucks when its boring as hell
> *


I hear ya bro...I called that place u told me about! :cheesy:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 18 2007, 10:48 AM~9030082
> *been through that before...june 27 2005..lost everything to a dam fire....shit sucks.....good payout though  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah,I know the feelin' too ''lil'' homie... :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 16 2007, 06:18 PM~9017338
> *Just relax and do your thing, we will do ours and when we see eachother show respect and it will all work out. If we do this it will work out.
> *


I AGREE!I think u guyz need to just put it all in the past,& worry bout next year...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 18 2007, 03:18 PM~9031330
> *I hear ya bro...I called that place u told me about! :cheesy:
> *


for the mirrors ?


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

K.C.show look good , wish i came out there but my ride not done


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 16 2007, 06:53 PM~9017595
> *Fabien,
> 
> Seriously, you will not hear a word from that will set it off.
> ...


All I have to say,is ''ITZ ABOUT FUCKIN' TIME''!!!All u guyz from KC need to try to be COOL with each other.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 18 2007, 01:31 PM~9031436
> *for the mirrors ?
> *


Yeah,they said they need to update the website,cause they do make them for my year car...And,it will be $160.00 for the hood or trunk,or $300.00 for both,so I ordered both! :0 THANK MAN!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 18 2007, 03:47 PM~9031592
> *Yeah,they said they need to update the website,cause they do make them for my year car...And,it will be $160.00 for the hood or trunk,or $300.00 for both,so I ordered both! :0 THANK MAN!
> *


nice man they will be a huge improvement on your engine compartment and setup.....clean that trunk up some add some chrome and that trunk will pop....the hood will as soon as you pop them mirrors in...after your back quits hurting lmao...pain in the back to put them in...but well worth it


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

what up k.c.


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 18 2007, 12:44 PM~9030060
> *graffitti&skating we go way back. i met him through michael, years n years ago.
> *


what shop u work at ?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 18 2007, 05:43 PM~9033445
> *what shop u work at ?
> *


i own freaks on n. oak. been here for bout 4 years now. you should come see me. hell, get some work. im shure we'll meet, especialy if everyone starts to get together for cruising or little gatherings, you know. which i HOPE happens!!!


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 18 2007, 08:17 PM~9033690
> *i own freaks on n. oak. been here for bout 4 years now. you should come see me. hell, get some work. im shure we'll meet, especialy if everyone starts to get together for cruising or little gatherings, you know. which i HOPE happens!!!
> *


will do, been wanting to get some work done. how long u know Trever?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 18 2007, 06:21 PM~9033712
> *will do,  been wanting to get some work done. how long u know Trever?
> *


over ten years maybe even 12 couldnt say....a longassss time though. nice fella.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

noah when I found out my wife gave youre boy her shirt I was like wtf girl when did you do that shit it even took me a couple days to remember i was so drunk I forgot all about it :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 18 2007, 10:44 AM~9030060
> *graffitti&skating we go way back. i met him through michael, years n years ago.
> *


Graffitti...my boy D aka "Krie".... damn forgot how he spelled it, did that out there in KC for a long time. May still be doing it. 



> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 18 2007, 06:17 PM~9033690
> *i own freaks on n. oak. been here for bout 4 years now. you should come see me. hell, get some work. im shure we'll meet, especialy if everyone starts to get together for cruising or little gatherings, you know. which i HOPE happens!!!
> *


I got some work (smallest thing I have gotten) from Juan M. when he was working on the Blvd...just before he went to work at freaks. 

Damn, im side bustin :biggrin: just like to stay in touch with KC...always had that "home" feeling when I was there.


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 18 2007, 08:41 PM~9033821
> *noah when I found out my wife gave youre boy her shirt I was like wtf girl when did you do that shit it even took me a couple days to remember i was so drunk I forgot all about it  :biggrin:
> *


heading to stl agian sat for wedding u should go cutman big party


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 18 2007, 08:17 PM~9033690
> *i own freaks on n. oak. been here for bout 4 years now. you should come see me. hell, get some work. im shure we'll meet, especialy if everyone starts to get together for cruising or little gatherings, you know. which i HOPE happens!!!
> *


my wife wants some work to so all be out thier . been going to purgatory


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 18 2007, 06:43 PM~9033836
> *
> Graffitti...my boy D aka "Krie".... damn forgot how he spelled it, did that out there in KC for a long time. May still be doing it.
> I got some work (smallest thing I have gotten) from Juan M. when he was working on the Blvd...just before he went to work at freaks.
> ...


yo, both those guys are good good homies of mine. iv known krie for 14 or 15 years now. i first met him at one of the shows lowrider threw here, lone time ago. where do you live? k.c.? you shold holler at me if your here.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 18 2007, 06:55 PM~9033955
> *heading to stl agian sat for wedding u should go bp big party
> *


shit, thanks for the invite! thats awfully kind of you! id love to go, thee ol caddy killer wants some pinstriping done and id love to do it. BUT, i gotta work. weekends are big. on another note, you and your wifey should come see me for some good'ol tattoo fun. id love to meet you guys in person! does chris do your tattoo work? hes a good fella, real stand up guy. he found this guy that broke into the shop ( freaks on noland) and stole some shit from us, and kept him at his shop till we got there to handle the problem......and we did! i got his back for sure. well im not tryin to jack anyones buisness, but if you like, come check me out and deside for yourselves.  hope your journey to the looo goes well. and, be carefull. CLICK IT OR TICKET :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 16 2007, 09:50 PM~9018113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 18 2007, 09:53 PM~9034412
> *
> *


have you put those wheels in the wheel section ?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 18 2007, 10:24 PM~9034646
> *have you put those wheels in the wheel section ?
> *


not yet;was tryin to find someone local first


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 18 2007, 10:28 PM~9034658
> *not yet;was tryin to find someone local first
> *


hmm ill ask around here for you


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 18 2007, 07:55 PM~9033955
> *heading to stl agian sat for wedding u should go cutman big party
> *


Come through :biggrin: bring a car :biggrin: See the Caddy Killa :biggrin:  






















Na JK where is the party at????


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

shit, no responce? fine, i guess ill go. :biggrin: :cheesy: stl. look out!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 18 2007, 10:11 PM~9035021
> *shit, no responce? fine, i guess ill go. :biggrin:  :cheesy: stl. look out!
> *


 :0 Oh shit there it is Ill have the Killa charged up and ready :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 18 2007, 09:19 PM~9035079
> *:0 Oh shit there it is Ill have the Killa charged up and ready  :cheesy:
> *


 SHIT! :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 18 2007, 07:17 PM~9034110
> *shit, thanks for the invite! thats awfully kind of you! id love to go, thee ol caddy killer wants some pinstriping done and id love to do it. BUT, i gotta work. weekends are big. on another note, you and your wifey should come see me for some good'ol tattoo fun. id love to meet you guys in person! does chris do your tattoo work? hes a good fella, real stand up guy. he found this guy that broke into the shop ( freaks on noland) and stole some shit from us, and kept him at his shop till we got there to handle the problem......and we did! i got his back for sure. well im not tryin to jack anyones buisness, but if you like, come check me out and deside for yourselves.  hope your journey to the looo goes well. and, be carefull.  CLICK IT OR TICKET :biggrin:
> *


This was actually intended for "ghetto dreams" but i quoted you by accident, and just rolled with it. so....dont get upset if i dont go :biggrin:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2007, 01:55 PM~9031144
> *Thats right over the winter new frame and chrome undies. :biggrin:Oh yeah and new interior. :biggrin:
> *


he told me about the interior, it sounds like its gonna be bad ass. and im sure the new frame and chrome will set it off that much more.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 18 2007, 10:40 PM~9035272
> *This was actually intended for "ghetto dreams" but i quoted you by accident, and just rolled with it. so....dont get upset if i dont go :biggrin:
> *



Its all good bro  If you come bring the paint with ya :0


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

DOES ANY BODY GOT MORE PIC :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

DOES ANY BODY KNOW ANYONE IN THE CASINO THEY HAVE A BIG PARKING LOT OR BETTER YET HOW BOUT SOME SHOPS IN TOWN


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

IF SOMEONE STARTS A NEW TOPIC TELL US !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt kc


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

ANYBODY!!! HOW DO U POST A PIC :twak:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

where you at ill come byu and help u out



> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 19 2007, 10:48 AM~9038028
> *ANYBODY!!! HOW DO U POST A PIC :twak:
> *


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 18 2007, 07:55 PM~9033955
> *heading to stl agian sat for wedding u should go cutman big party
> *


BOY ITS ALWAYS SOMETHING JUST FOUND OUT ABOUT SOME MORE CLOSING COST SHIT WITH ANOTHER 3 PERCENT ON TOP OF THE 4,200 THIS IS FUCKING KILLING ME AND THE BAD THING IS THEIR IS NO REALATOR INVOVLED IN THIS SELLING BUT IM JUST HOPPING I MISS UNDERSTOOD MY LOAN PEOPLE


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 19 2007, 09:48 AM~9038028
> *ANYBODY!!! HOW DO U POST A PIC :twak:
> *


X 2 NEED DIRECTION


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

to post a pic....i recommend going to www.photobucket.com and signing up for their free photo hosting service.......then upload pics there....after uploaded you will see a thumbnail pic of your image....then look at the boxes below it and you will see one with [ img ] on it that is the one you need to copy and paste into the reply box...

so you click it..ususly itll auto copy it for you then you right click the mouse and click paste into the reply box and your good to go


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 19 2007, 03:42 PM~9038433
> *to post a pic....i recommend going to www.photobucket.com and signing up for their free photo hosting service.......then upload pics there....after uploaded you will see a thumbnail pic of your image....then look at the boxes below it and you will see one with [ img ] on it that is the one you need to copy and paste into the reply box...
> 
> so you click it..ususly itll auto copy it for you then you right click the mouse and click paste into the reply box and your good to go
> *


i'm gonna try that .. i think image shack is what i been using but if i do more than one pic .. it goes nuts on me ..and stops after one pic ... i got 90+ muhahaha!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

St louis showing love in KC


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

My Webpage

I THINK HE'S READY FOR THE BIG TIMES NOW MAKES DADDY PROUD

 
SORRY IT DIDNT SHOW :angry:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 19 2007, 05:59 PM~9039468
> *My Webpage
> 
> I THINK HE'S READY FOR THE BIG TIMES NOW MAKES DADDY PROUD
> *


i cant see nuthin... ex 404 error


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 19 2007, 12:02 PM~9039493
> *i cant see nuthin... ex 404 error
> *


SORRY I TRIED BUT I CANT GET IT   THANKS FOR EVERY ONE THAT HELP I CANT GET IT !!!!


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

call me 



> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 19 2007, 02:08 PM~9039546
> *SORRY I TRIED BUT I CANT GET IT      THANKS FOR EVERY ONE THAT HELP I CANT GET IT !!!!
> *


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 19 2007, 11:57 AM~9039460
> *St louis showing love in KC
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PIC ANY BODY GOT ANY MORE!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Oct 19 2007, 12:29 PM~9039736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS TONY HE MAKING DADDY PROUD !!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

is that your boy anthony? (did i get that name right) lmao


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 19 2007, 12:38 PM~9039839
> *is that your boy anthony? (did i get that name right) lmao
> *


YEAH THATS MY BOY HE COMING UP IN CAR GAME WITH US WE ARE WORKING ON A 82 ELCO FOR HIM AND THIS IS ANTHONY!!! THANKS FOR YOUR HELP THIS MORNING


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 19 2007, 06:58 AM~9037248
> *DOES ANY BODY KNOW ANYONE IN THE CASINO THEY HAVE A BIG PARKING LOT OR BETTER YET HOW BOUT SOME SHOPS IN TOWN
> *


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 19 2007, 06:59 AM~9037262
> *IF SOMEONE STARTS A NEW TOPIC TELL US !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 19 2007, 09:22 AM~9038265
> *BOY ITS ALWAYS SOMETHING JUST FOUND OUT ABOUT SOME MORE CLOSING COST SHIT WITH ANOTHER 3 PERCENT ON TOP OF THE 4,200 THIS IS FUCKING KILLING ME AND THE BAD THING IS THEIR IS NO REALATOR INVOVLED IN THIS SELLING BUT IM JUST HOPPING I MISS UNDERSTOOD MY LOAN PEOPLE
> *


GOOD LUCK WITH THAT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 19 2007, 02:47 PM~9039913
> *YEAH THATS MY BOY HE COMING UP IN CAR GAME WITH US WE ARE WORKING ON A 82 ELCO FOR HIM AND THIS IS ANTHONY!!! THANKS FOR YOUR HELP THIS MORNING
> *


cool if you all get it done in time for that show here in branson make sure he comes along :cheesy: 
is he putting the juice on that elco or is he putting bags on it?

and no problem on the help...any computer related help just pm me or ask in the room...im always down to help out where i can the best :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

those tires you got on that impala..are they vogues and you just got a silver sharpie and marked them or did you get them that way?


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 19 2007, 01:03 PM~9040063
> *cool if you all get it done in time for that show here in branson make sure he comes along :cheesy:
> is he putting the juice on that elco or is he putting bags on it?
> 
> ...


I DONT KNOW YET ITS UP TO HIM HE GOING TO HAVE LEARN THE HARD WAY LIKE HIS DAD DID BUT ITS GOING TO BE A EVERY DAY CAR HE CANT WAIT


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

WHATS UP CUZ !!!MRDOWNTOWN


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 19 2007, 04:22 PM~9038265
> *BOY ITS ALWAYS SOMETHING JUST FOUND OUT ABOUT SOME MORE CLOSING COST SHIT WITH ANOTHER 3 PERCENT ON TOP OF THE 4,200 THIS IS FUCKING KILLING ME AND THE BAD THING IS THEIR IS NO REALATOR INVOVLED IN THIS SELLING BUT IM JUST HOPPING I MISS UNDERSTOOD MY LOAN PEOPLE
> *


When are you moving in,and whens the house warming party? :biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 19 2007, 01:07 PM~9040090
> *those tires you got on that impala..are they vogues and you just got a silver sharpie and marked them or did you get them that way?
> *


YEAH THEY ARE VOGUES GOT REAL PAINT FROM HOBBY STORE!!! CANT FIND THEM TIRES ANY MORE THERE 13'


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

whoa whoa whoa billy

3 percent for what now?


hit me up and tell me whats going on


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 19 2007, 03:16 PM~9040162
> *YEAH THEY ARE VOGUES GOT REAL PAINT FROM HOBBY STORE!!! CANT FIND THEM TIRES ANY MORE THERE 13'
> *


cool looks good,,,i need a 14" vouge with pink strip lol


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 19 2007, 01:29 PM~9040250
> *cool looks good,,,i need a 14" vouge with pink strip lol
> *


THAT WOULD BE TIGHT !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 19 2007, 12:48 PM~9039923
> *
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

yeah i always liked vogues but just cant buy them cause of that yellow....wont go with anything i got at all


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 19 2007, 07:37 PM~9040298
> *yeah i always liked vogues but just cant buy them cause of that yellow....wont go with anything i got at all
> *


could always paint the stripes pink :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

yeah...tires are to pricy for that shit though lol....ill stick with good old hancooks


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

oh yeah photo bucket is so much easier ..thanks 95 fleetwood


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam what are these 2 doing behind that elco ?












:roflmao:



"mines bigger than yours" contest ?


:roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

why dont we just continue meeting at local parks? their public areas, so we cant techniclly get kicked out. rosedale is a good park, with covered eating areas and grill. there are plenty of public places around. that huge parkinglot at homedepot and cosco on linwood and main. the bowling alley just off johnson dr. any mall parking lot.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 19 2007, 04:12 PM~9040542
> *oh yeah photo bucket is so much easier ..thanks 95 fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


no problem man....dam thats a nice fleetwood.....to bad you got the fat ass owner in the pic :angry: 

:roflmao:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 19 2007, 02:21 PM~9040592
> *why dont we just continue meeting at local parks? their public areas, so we cant techniclly get kicked out. rosedale is a good park, with covered eating areas and grill. there are plenty of public places around. that huge parkinglot at homedepot and cosco on linwood and main. the bowling alley just off johnson dr.  any mall parking lot.
> *


I AGREE THAT SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!!!!


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 19 2007, 02:21 PM~9040591
> *dam what are these 2 doing behind that elco ?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 19 2007, 02:24 PM~9040613
> *no problem man....dam thats a nice fleetwood.....to bad you got the fat ass owner in the pic :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


MORE FOR THE PUSHEN IS WHAT I HERE :roflmao:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

I GOT TO GO ITS MY WIFE B-DAY GOT TO TAKE CARE OF THAT SO TALK TO U GUYS LATER SO B CAREFUL AND HAVE SAFE WEEKEND!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 19 2007, 02:31 PM~9040643
> *I AGREE THAT SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!!!!
> *


are sundays good for you anthony? do you know where rosedale park is?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

SUP WITH ALLLLLLL THE K.C. RIDERS??? ARE SUNDAYS THE DAY TO ROOL? ROSEDALE PARK? WHATS UP? GIVE SOME FEEDACK BEFORE THE HOLE IDEA DISSAPPEARS. LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO BULLSHITIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

post the other half or so later ..i gotta bounce!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice pics........still dont know whats up with the 1 pic though :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

im bored so im gonna whore


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

1 hour left at work..jeeze


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 19 2007, 02:14 PM~9040148
> *When are you moving in,and whens the house warming party? :biggrin:
> *


5 more weeks but the house warming party aint till april or may :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

new page


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

damit cutman you got it before me lmao


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 19 2007, 04:41 PM~9041116
> *damit cutman you got it before me lmao
> *


haha how the hell do you all tell its another page


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 19 2007, 04:45 PM~9041142
> *haha how the hell do you all tell its another page
> *


been on here since 04 and still dont know how to post pics tell what page its gonna be or do my avitar man imjust fucked up


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 18 2007, 10:40 PM~9034822
> *Come through  :biggrin:  bring a car  :biggrin: See the Caddy Killa  :biggrin:
> Na JK where is the party at????
> *


its in st charles


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 19 2007, 11:22 AM~9038265
> *BOY ITS ALWAYS SOMETHING JUST FOUND OUT ABOUT SOME MORE CLOSING COST SHIT WITH ANOTHER 3 PERCENT ON TOP OF THE 4,200 THIS IS FUCKING KILLING ME AND THE BAD THING IS THEIR IS NO REALATOR INVOVLED IN THIS SELLING BUT IM JUST HOPPING I MISS UNDERSTOOD MY LOAN PEOPLE
> *


thats coo thought i would ask one more time , big john and I will drank fo yo ass


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

lmao...by the post Number on the right hand side like your last post is 1165...mine will be 1166....there is 20 post a page if your settings are default....so the next page will be at 1181...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 19 2007, 02:45 PM~9040739
> *SUP WITH ALLLLLLL THE K.C. RIDERS??? ARE SUNDAYS THE DAY TO ROOL? ROSEDALE PARK? WHATS UP? GIVE SOME FEEDACK BEFORE THE HOLE IDEA DISSAPPEARS. LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO BULLSHITIN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whats up? yall scared er sumfins?????????? :0


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

one sexy well see if i can figure it out. well im lookin on the right hand side and my drunk ass dont see shit


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

a i figued it out thanks


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 19 2007, 08:02 PM~9042173
> *a i figued it out thanks
> *


now if i can get the pic deal im good


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 19 2007, 09:14 PM~9042233
> *now if i can get the pic deal im good
> *


follow the directions i posted its fool proof


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 19 2007, 09:59 PM~9041265
> *its in st charles
> *


st charles? the kaddy killa or the party ?


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 20 2007, 12:04 AM~9043765
> *st charles? the kaddy killa or the party ?
> *


the party


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 19 2007, 08:48 PM~9042104
> *whats up? yall scared er sumfins?????????? :0
> *


I think Linwood and Main home depot and cosco parkin lot sounds good.. right in the middle of town everyone gots about the same distance to go... sounds good noah... Im down....


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Oct 20 2007, 08:55 AM~9044855
> *I think Linwood and Main home depot and cosco parkin lot sounds good.. right in the middle of town everyone gots about the same distance to go... sounds good noah... Im down....
> *


x2


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

WHAT IZ UP RIDAZ???


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Oct 20 2007, 07:55 AM~9044855
> *I think Linwood and Main home depot and cosco parkin lot sounds good.. right in the middle of town everyone gots about the same distance to go... sounds good noah... Im down....
> *


glad to hear SOMEONE still has a pair of nuts. maybe we should all try it in two weeks. just so everyone gets a chance to hear about it. if anyone has any suggestions, let us know.


----------



## 316 chica (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

KC in the house!!!


----------



## 316 chica (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 20 2007, 02:58 PM~9046476
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: is that aluminum foil?!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah! HELLYEAH!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 20 2007, 11:52 AM~9045787
> *glad to hear SOMEONE still has a pair of nuts. maybe we should all try it in two weeks. just so everyone gets a chance to hear about it. if anyone has any suggestions, let us know.
> *


also yeah. HELLLLLYEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh: 


> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 20 2007, 04:27 PM~9047039
> *ttt
> *


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 20 2007, 12:32 PM~9044687
> *the party
> *


party in st chaz mo and i missed it ...damn it man !


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

damn this page be rollin


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 316 chica_@Oct 20 2007, 01:51 PM~9046434
> *
> *


I like how u did the stair thing with the batts on the sides...  Nice set-up homie!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Congrats too 2 of KC's badest rides that just came out in the new LRM.DFL's red monte And MAJESTICS purple lincoln.And also the green MAJESTICs K C elco that came out in the new LRM about the houston show.It's about time people start giving K.C pour props.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2007, 09:29 AM~9050364
> *Congrats too 2 of KC's badest rides that just came out in the new LRM.DFL's red monte And MAJESTICS purple lincoln.And also the green MAJESTICs K C elco that came out in the new LRM about the houston show.It's about time people start giving K.C pour props.
> *


seen the el camino, looks nice as usual. i didnt see the purple lincoln though. the one you took to black sunday? must be a diffrent one. i see most hated made it to houston. yall some touring muthafuckas!!! how do you fellas feel about hookin up in midtown with everyone every few weekends? till it gets retarded cold of course. p.s. tell victor i drew up that caddy thing for him. ill be there with it monday night. get those balls in place, and lets do that thing.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2007, 02:54 PM~9031134
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 21 2007, 03:43 PM~9050200
> *I like how u did the stair thing with the batts on the sides...  Nice set-up homie!
> *


Thanks man. :biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2007, 09:29 AM~9050364
> *Congrats too 2 of KC's badest rides that just came out in the new LRM.DFL's red monte And MAJESTICS purple lincoln.And also the green MAJESTICs K C elco that came out in the new LRM about the houston show.It's about time people start giving K.C pour props.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
thumbs up to all 3


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2007, 10:29 AM~9050364
> *Congrats too 2 of KC's badest rides that just came out in the new LRM.DFL's red monte And MAJESTICS purple lincoln.And also the green MAJESTICs K C elco that came out in the new LRM about the houston show.It's about time people start giving K.C pour props.
> *


I thought the elco was Arkansas... :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 21 2007, 08:59 PM~9051530
> *I thought the elco was Arkansas... :dunno:
> *


He is from arkansas but he's in K.C majestics and it was built in K. C. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice congrats


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 316 chica_@Oct 20 2007, 03:51 PM~9046434
> *
> *


nice trunk...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2007, 09:29 AM~9050364
> *Congrats too 2 of KC's badest rides that just came out in the new LRM.DFL's red monte And MAJESTICS purple lincoln.And also the green MAJESTICs K C elco that came out in the new LRM about the houston show.It's about time people start giving K.C pour props.
> *










KC ain't da only ones from Mo. dat made it in Lowrider Mag dis month...I see Bernie from PlayTime C.C. gotz his caddy in da back too... :0 Sorry,dis pic didn't turn out to-good! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 22 2007, 02:01 AM~9053053
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2007, 02:48 PM~9051724
> *He is from arkansas but he's in K.C majestics and it was built in K. C. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the lincoln is in the dec issue? its ok to answer.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 21 2007, 09:05 PM~9053604
> *the lincoln is in the dec issue?  its ok to answer.
> *



Can you stripe this noah? :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 22 2007, 03:05 AM~9053604
> *the lincoln is in the dec issue?  its ok to answer.
> *


No it's in a special issue thats out right now,it's called 100 rides from the readers or something like that.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 22 2007, 03:09 AM~9053649
> *Can you stripe this noah?  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 21 2007, 10:09 PM~9053649
> *Can you stripe this noah?  :0
> 
> 
> ...



*You know.........I heard the stories but damn, seeing is believing. Good shit Dan, I know you been wanting one for a minute know :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 21 2007, 09:19 PM~9053723
> *You know.........I heard the stories but damn, seeing is believing.  Good shit Dan, I know you been wanting one for a minute know :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Been wantin this for 10 years finally got a good one :biggrin: 
Shit you know I keep it hustlin Big Ant  I got the Caddy Killa, Duece Vert, and now the Bubble :0 These cars are my life  Now all I need is a 59 Vert :scrutinize: Someday soon :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 21 2007, 08:09 PM~9053649
> *Can you stripe this noah?  :0
> 
> 
> ...


bring it on! just like that? or you gonna prime it or prime and paint or what? hell, ill make a trip if its worth it. ill do it on the lowlow.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2007, 08:15 PM~9053700
> *No it's in a special issue thats out right now,it's called 100 rides from the readers or something like that.
> *


word! thanks holmes.


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 19 2007, 12:32 PM~9039769
> *THANKS TONY HE MAKING DADDY PROUD !!!
> *


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 19 2007, 02:40 PM~9040708
> *are sundays good for you anthony? do you know where rosedale park is?
> *


THAT SOUNDS GOOD TO ME WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO DO NOAH !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2007, 09:29 AM~9050364
> *Congrats too 2 of KC's badest rides that just came out in the new LRM.DFL's red monte And MAJESTICS purple lincoln.And also the green MAJESTICs K C elco that came out in the new LRM about the houston show.It's about time people start giving K.C pour props.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2007, 09:29 AM~9050364
> *Congrats too 2 of KC's badest rides that just came out in the new LRM.DFL's red monte And MAJESTICS purple lincoln.And also the green MAJESTICs K C elco that came out in the new LRM about the houston show.It's about time people start giving K.C pour props.
> *


WE HAVE MORE THEN A COUPLE OF PEOPLE THATS BEEN ON LOWRIDER MAG.
GARY OG 63 AND MY CUZ MRDOWNTOWN BEEN ON IT FOR 3 TIMES ON 3 OTHER CARS !!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 22 2007, 11:17 AM~9057278
> *THAT SOUNDS GOOD TO ME WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO DO NOAH !!!! :biggrin:
> *


 some of the other fellas were wanting to hook up in the home depot parkinglot,(linwood and main) which would be cool. we could all meet there for a couple hours till everyone shows up, then we could roll to rosedale park as a group. which is only about a 2 mile drive. two birds one stone. ( the hook-up and the cruise). plus, i think the park would be a little more low key and available to hop and drink. so on and blah blah. what do you think? the date would be sunday november 4th. 11:00 am or noon, whatever everyone thinks is good.
HOLLER BACK AT ME ASAP. ANYONE CAN CHIME IN ON THIS!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 22 2007, 12:30 PM~9057735
> *some of the other fellas were wanting to hook up in the home depot parkinglot,(linwood and main) which would be cool. we could all meet there for a couple hours till everyone shows up, then we could roll to rosedale park as a group. which is only about a 2 mile drive. two birds one stone. ( the hook-up and the cruise). plus, i think the park would be a little more low key and available to hop and drink. so on and blah blah. what do you think? the date would be sunday november 4th. 11:00 am or noon, whatever everyone thinks is good.
> HOLLER BACK AT ME ASAP.  ANYONE CAN CHIME IN ON THIS!!!
> *


also the park has a play ground for the kids and a skate park for other entertainment. HOLLA!!!


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 22 2007, 02:30 PM~9057735
> *some of the other fellas were wanting to hook up in the home depot parkinglot,(linwood and main) which would be cool. we could all meet there for a couple hours till everyone shows up, then we could roll to rosedale park as a group. which is only about a 2 mile drive. two birds one stone. ( the hook-up and the cruise). plus, i think the park would be a little more low key and available to hop and drink. so on and blah blah. what do you think? the date would be sunday november 4th. 11:00 am or noon, whatever everyone thinks is good.
> HOLLER BACK AT ME ASAP.  ANYONE CAN CHIME IN ON THIS!!!
> *


Meet up at the home depot parking lot at 12 then cruise to rosedale or cruise the city sounds good to me noah. Noah whos down with us on this meet?


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 22 2007, 12:34 PM~9057761
> *also the park has a play ground for the kids and a skate park for other entertainment.  HOLLA!!!
> *


IAM IN !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: COME ON GUYS WHO NEXT


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Oct 22 2007, 12:37 PM~9057777
> *Meet up at the home depot parking lot at 12 then cruise to rosedale or cruise the city sounds good to me noah. Noah whos down with us on this meet?
> *


DAME JESSE YOU DONT HAVE TO DRIVE FAR ONE BLOCK DOWN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 22 2007, 12:30 PM~9057735
> *some of the other fellas were wanting to hook up in the home depot parkinglot,(linwood and main) which would be cool. we could all meet there for a couple hours till everyone shows up, then we could roll to rosedale park as a group. which is only about a 2 mile drive. two birds one stone. ( the hook-up and the cruise). plus, i think the park would be a little more low key and available to hop and drink. so on and blah blah. what do you think? the date would be sunday november 4th. 11:00 am or noon, whatever everyone thinks is good.
> HOLLER BACK AT ME ASAP.  ANYONE CAN CHIME IN ON THIS!!!
> *


Yeah,a bunch of us ridaz are doin' a lil ride too...We're doin' ours on Sun. Aug. 4th. too!And,we're gonna roll all thru downtown St. Louis,& try to get all the low-low clubs out with some cars.I just hope it don't rain!!!''GOOD LUCK WITH URZ''!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Oct 22 2007, 12:37 PM~9057777
> *Meet up at the home depot parking lot at 12 then cruise to rosedale or cruise the city sounds good to me noah. Noah whos down with us on this meet?
> *


WELP, I GUESS WE'LL SEE WHO HAS THE NUTS AND WHO DOESNT. ITS US THREE SO FAR. BUT, IM SURE OTHER K.C. FOOLS ARE GONNA REP THEIR BALLS. JUST KEEP IT POSTED. ILL PUT DOWN 100.00 ON MEAT FOR THE PARK IF ANYONE ELSE WANTS TO THROW DOWN. IT WILL BE A GOOD TIME. HELL, ILL EVEN SUPPLY SOME COCOA FOR THE KIDS WIFF MARSHMELLOWS. NOW WHAT???? :biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 22 2007, 12:47 PM~9057859
> *IAM IN !! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: COME ON GUYS WHO NEXT
> *


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

WHATS UP CUZ MRDOWNTOWN !!!!!!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 22 2007, 12:59 PM~9057954
> *Yeah,a bunch of us ridaz are doin' a lil ride too...We're doin' ours on Sun. Aug. 4th. too!And,we're gonna roll all thru downtown St. Louis,& try to get all the low-low clubs out with some cars.I just hope it don't rain!!!''GOOD LUCK WITH URZ''!
> *


aug? :uh:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

WHATS UP NOAH DID YOU GO TO TONY AND JAMES HOUSE FOR SOME ART WORK


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 22 2007, 01:31 PM~9058207
> *WHATS UP NOAH DID YOU GO TO TONY AND JAMES HOUSE FOR SOME ART WORK
> *


called tony yesterday. he told me to, he never called back.??? who knows what happend?. he had to work all night though.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 22 2007, 01:06 PM~9058018
> *WELP, I GUESS WE'LL SEE WHO HAS THE NUTS AND WHO DOESNT. ITS US THREE SO FAR. BUT, IM SURE OTHER K.C. FOOLS ARE GONNA REP THEIR BALLS. JUST KEEP IT POSTED. ILL PUT DOWN 100.00 ON MEAT FOR THE PARK IF ANYONE ELSE WANTS TO THROW DOWN. IT WILL BE A GOOD TIME. HELL, ILL EVEN SUPPLY SOME COCOA FOR THE KIDS WIFF MARSHMELLOWS. NOW WHAT???? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

zach lovely is down. count him in.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

more pics incase you showed or missed it ..


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 22 2007, 06:33 PM~9057367
> *WE HAVE MORE THEN A COUPLE OF PEOPLE THATS BEEN ON LOWRIDER MAG.
> GARY OG 63 AND MY CUZ MRDOWNTOWN BEEN ON IT FOR 3  TIMES ON 3 OTHER CARS !!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

hell yeah, you got alot of good shots. come to the cruise/ bbq. sun nov 4th noon.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 22 2007, 02:49 PM~9057870
> *DAME JESSE YOU DONT  HAVE  TO DRIVE FAR ONE BLOCK DOWN!!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn homie how did you know that??  So are youy meeting too??


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 22 2007, 03:54 PM~9058380
> *
> *


Hey noah you do tats right? Well i needed a cover up done.. can you do cover ups?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Oct 22 2007, 03:50 PM~9059186
> *Hey noah you do tats right? Well i needed a cover up done.. can you do cover ups?
> *


i do alldat son. hit me up before the meet-up, or we can chat then. whatever works for you.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i want to hear about more lowriders comming to this meet!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dont be a bunch of pussies.  november 4th sun. meat and hot cocoa :biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 22 2007, 03:48 PM~9059162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD ASS PIC DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY MORE


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Oct 22 2007, 03:49 PM~9059176
> *Damn homie how did you know that??   So are youy meeting too??
> *


TAKE DELV.BEY THERE SAW YOUR CAR OUT SIDE !! YES IAM GOING WHERES EVERYBODY ELSE NO ONE GOING


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

NOAH WHAT ARE YOUR WORK HOURS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 22 2007, 06:24 PM~9059478
> *TAKE DELV.BEY THERE SAW YOUR CAR OUT SIDE !! YES IAM GOING WHERES EVERYBODY ELSE NO ONE GOING
> *


Wat you deliver??


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 22 2007, 06:07 PM~9059343
> *i do alldat son. hit me up before the meet-up, or we can chat then. whatever works for you.
> *


OK great. I got something in mind but we will talk about it then...


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Oct 22 2007, 04:39 PM~9059571
> *Wat you deliver??
> *


AT LIMO. SERVISE UP YOUR ST SPRAY BOTTLE


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 22 2007, 07:16 PM~9059917
> *AT LIMO. SERVISE  UP YOUR ST SPRAY BOTTLE
> *


Oh yea. at Pech Limo?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 22 2007, 04:26 PM~9059490
> *NOAH WHAT ARE YOUR WORK HOURS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


noon to 10:00pm whats up?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Oct 22 2007, 04:40 PM~9059578
> *OK great. I got something in mind but we will talk about it then...
> *


sounds good homie.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

im gonna make some small flyers for this thing. i also talked to zach lovely, anthony knows him. were talkin about printing up some shirts for the cruise as well. im working on the design right now. EVERYONE SPREAD THE WORD!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 22 2007, 08:00 PM~9060380
> *im gonna make some small flyers for this thing. i also talked to zach lovely, anthony knows him. were talkin about printing up some shirts for the cruise as well. im working on the design right now. EVERYONE SPREAD THE WORD!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What kinda design you making? and will they be sold? if so whats the price tag?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

when and where are you meeting for the cruise, i will come out and video.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Oct 22 2007, 06:04 PM~9060405
> *What kinda design you making? and will they be sold? if so whats the price tag?
> *


YEAH, WE'LL SELL THEM. PRICE NOT SHURE YET. YOU'LL JUST HALFTA WAIT TO SEE THE DESIGN.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 21 2007, 10:48 PM~9053954
> *Been wantin this for 10 years finally got a good one  :biggrin:
> Shit you know I keep it hustlin Big Ant   I got the Caddy Killa, Duece Vert, and now the Bubble  :0 These cars are my life   Now all I need is a 59 Vert  :scrutinize: Someday soon  :cheesy:
> *



YOU NEED TO FIND ME A DUECE HT :biggrin:


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 22 2007, 10:07 PM~9061448
> *YEAH, WE'LL SELL THEM. PRICE NOT SHURE YET. YOU'LL JUST HALFTA WAIT TO SEE THE DESIGN.
> *


lright well let me know the price.... and there should be many different colors and need to be big sizes all the way to 3XL for us big people... lol


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 22 2007, 08:05 PM~9061433
> *when and where are you meeting for the cruise, i will come out and video.
> *


sunday november 4th at home depot at noon. we'll meet there and roll to rosedale park, where we can cook and all that good crap. you should come fer sure.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Oct 22 2007, 08:23 PM~9061572
> *lright well let me know the price.... and there should be many different colors and need to be big sizes all the way to 3XL for us big people... lol
> *


you got it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

god dam thats a fat mother fucker behind that truck


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 22 2007, 09:54 PM~9061850
> *god dam thats a fat mother fucker behind that truck
> 
> 
> ...


he got a nice caddy tho


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

t t t titty


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 22 2007, 10:49 PM~9062338
> *he got a nice caddy tho
> *


Fo Sho!! :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> god dam thats a fat mother fucker behind that truck
> 
> 
> thats BS! ...definetly not eating top ramen like the rest of us have for years


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 22 2007, 09:14 PM~9061504
> *YOU NEED TO FIND ME A DUECE HT :biggrin:
> *


Found hit me up  Got a buddy down this way wit a pretty nice project


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 22 2007, 05:50 PM~9060283
> *noon to 10:00pm whats up?
> *


THINKING OF COMING UP BRINGING SOME FRIENDS


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 22 2007, 06:00 PM~9060380
> *im gonna make some small flyers for this thing. i also talked to zach lovely, anthony knows him. were talkin about printing up some shirts for the cruise as well. im working on the design right now. EVERYONE SPREAD THE WORD!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




ZACH GOOD PEOPLE :biggrin: WHY DOESN'T HE COME ON LAYITLOW AND TALK IS HE TO GOOD FOR EVERYBODY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 22 2007, 08:51 PM~9061823
> *sunday november 4th at home depot at noon. we'll meet there and roll to rosedale park, where we can cook and all that good crap. you should come fer sure.
> *


ANYBODY ELSE COMING OUT TO ((CHILL)) WITH US :machinegun:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 21 2007, 04:27 PM~9052184
> *nice congrats
> *


AARON WHERE ARE THE PIC FROM YOUR CAR SHOW DOWN IN BRANSON


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> > god dam thats a fat mother fucker behind that truck
> > thats BS! ...definetly not eating top ramen like the rest of us have for years
> 
> 
> no no you got it wrong....i ate it...just ate a few extra packages


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 23 2007, 10:07 AM~9064132
> *AARON WHERE ARE THE PIC FROM YOUR CAR SHOW DOWN IN BRANSON
> *



heres the link to where there at in the Arkansas Thread..

Now remember like i said this show is a mix of cars but has a ton of hot rods in it..last year there was 550 plus cars registered for this show...and only 2 lowriders...mine and my friends lol...

I would love for atleast 5-10 riders to cruise with but from the sounds of things and just going on what people have said we may have around 20 right now...but id like to push that number to around 50...if we can get the KC crew and the STL crews all together for this show and cruise it would be bad ass....

to me the show is fun...but the cruise is where its at....like i said there are thousands of people lined up for miles...the few that have been here can vouch for me...Maverick, AndrewH on here as well as True S Mike...im sure there are others that have seen some of it....its just our right bad ass....the crowd screaming and yelling when you hit the switch....i could only imagine how they would react to some nice clean hoppers out there

anyways heres the link to the pics...there are a few pages and a few pics of the cruise...next year ill be filming it...also next year ill have my dad who owns his own video production buisness film the show and cruise

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=207619&st=480



if we can get this going big maybe i can find us a good location for all of us to get together and even bring a HOP to branson...where no hopper has gone before :roflmao:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 23 2007, 09:10 AM~9064557
> *heres the link to where there at in the Arkansas Thread..
> 
> Now remember like i said this show is a mix of cars but has a ton of hot rods in it..last year there was 550 plus cars registered for this show...and only 2 lowriders...mine and my friends lol...
> ...


THAT SOUNDS LIKE THE OTTAWA SHOW THEY HAVE HERE SO WHAT IS THE YEAR CUT OFF OR IS THERE ANY!! IAM IN IAM TRYING TO GET MY CUZ TO GO TO :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

There is no cut off can register up to the 2nd day of the show..just cost more that way...now the cut off for rooms is another story...ill be making a post sometime soon about it when i get the exact dates...then i will post up hotel info...every single room in this town WILL BE FULL...need 2-3 months advance hotel reservations..shit fills up quick...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Oct 23 2007, 07:40 AM~9063998
> *THINKING OF COMING UP BRINGING SOME FRIENDS
> *


bring it on!!!! zach, well i dont know what his story is on thee ol lay it low thing. he likes to party alot, which takes up most of his computin time.  EVERYONE IS GONNA "CHILL" WITH US. THEYRE JUST TO COOL TO POST IT UP. iv noticed how everyone tries sooooo hard not to slip in to any dorkyness. ol branson boy aint scared though. maybe cause his car is one of the better ones out there. :0 :0 well, "cool people" we'll see you there, because you want to be seen. after all, your car is what makes you "cool" right? :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 23 2007, 10:10 AM~9064557
> *heres the link to where there at in the Arkansas Thread..
> 
> Now remember like i said this show is a mix of cars but has a ton of hot rods in it..last year there was 550 plus cars registered for this show...and only 2 lowriders...mine and my friends lol...
> ...


yep this show is crazy..i couldnt believe it. the parade/cruise is at midnight..thousands and thousands and thousands of people lined up for miles and miles and miles lmao..i didnt think it was ever gonna end. I was really suprised how open they were to the lowriders..people went nuts everytime aaron hit the switch. get someone tapping the bumper and people would probably die in the streets from amazement...and anyone that could 3 wheel would have the crowd around there finger. It would be cool to get together and kick with some riders for the weekend.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 23 2007, 12:16 PM~9066034
> *:biggrin:
> *


maybe you SHOULD come. show these dudes whats up.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Sorry folks can not make it on sunday the 4th I gots to be tailgating and holding it down for them good old cheifs then the weekend after that I will be movin some shit and prob another couple weeks after that :biggrin: 


That show in Branson is some tight ass shit been wanting to come out and just sit on the sidewalk just to watch the last few years and I have always wanted to bring something down I will try and do it this comming year for sure I have a couple of guys that used to work for me that bring their old hot rods down and always tried to get me to come down 

back bumper 83 (logan) drove his silver and red regal down a couple years ago


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 23 2007, 03:45 PM~9067656
> *Sorry folks can not make it on sunday the 4th I gots to be tailgating and holding it down for them good old cheifs then the weekend after that I will be movin some shit and prob another couple weeks after that  :biggrin:
> That show in Branson is some tight ass shit been wanting to come out and just sit on the sidewalk just to watch the last few years and I have always wanted to bring something down I will try and do it this comming year for sure I have a couple of guys that used to work for me that bring their old hot rods down and always tried to get me to come down
> 
> ...


 :angry: WHAT? whos the chiefs?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

you can tailgate and get waisted every sunday. this will prolly be thee last lowrider gathering this year and for many months to come. priorities son. get drunk at the park and eat as many weenies as you can poop. AND hear how bad they lost later :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 23 2007, 04:57 PM~9067750
> *:angry: WHAT? whos the chiefs?
> *


#1


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

thats cool. more weenies fer me........i guess.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

T T T T T T T T T TACOS


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 14 2007, 05:40 PM~8999337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PIC !!!!!


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 14 2007, 08:13 PM~9000643
> *Big M
> 
> 
> ...



MORE PIC!!!


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@Oct 17 2007, 08:18 PM~9026650
> *This show was a blast. I just happened to be in town from Boston and rolled in with my buddy Noah ('82 El Camino). Hope you all like the photos!
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PIC!!!!


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 17 2007, 09:04 PM~9027026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


(( PIC ))


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@Oct 17 2007, 08:20 PM~9026657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


(( PIC ))


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 17 2007, 09:16 PM~9027112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


(( PIC ))


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 17 2007, 09:28 PM~9027208
> *
> 
> 
> ...



((( PIC )))


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 19 2007, 11:57 AM~9039460
> *St louis showing love in KC
> 
> 
> ...



((( PIC )))


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Oct 19 2007, 12:29 PM~9039736
> *
> 
> 
> ...




MADE DADDY PROUD !!!!


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 19 2007, 02:12 PM~9040542
> *oh yeah photo bucket is so much easier ..thanks 95 fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...



((( PIC )))


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 19 2007, 02:27 PM~9040624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


((( PIC )))


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 22 2007, 03:03 PM~9058809
> *more pics incase you showed or missed it ..
> 
> 
> ...



((( PIC )))


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Looking back at the pics again....just the best picnic! :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 24 2007, 10:11 AM~9072068
> *Looking back at the pics again....just the best picnic!  :thumbsup:
> *


whatsup Dan

remember to keep the 2nd weekend of august open for Down 4 Life to come to Branson to show this part of Missouri how its done


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

damn! just half of that gathering would be the shit for the cruise. dont be sissies. PLEASE POST IF YOU WILL MAKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! i dont want to blow food money if everyone wants to stay home. NOVEMBER 4TH. HOME DEPOT LINWOOD AND MAIN. @ NOON. BE THERE OR BE QUEER?... :biggrin: last get 2 gather of the year???!!!!!????


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'LL BE THERE TO VIDEOTAPE THAT SHIT. MIGHT EVEN BRING MY BMX IF WE ARE GOIN TO BBQ AT ROSEDALE. HIT UP THAT SKATEPARK IF ITS STILL THERE


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 24 2007, 08:11 AM~9072068
> *Looking back at the pics again....just the best picnic!  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU NO IT !!! KKKCCC BABY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 24 2007, 01:26 PM~9074282
> *I'LL BE THERE TO VIDEOTAPE THAT SHIT. MIGHT EVEN BRING MY BMX IF WE ARE GOIN TO BBQ AT ROSEDALE. HIT UP THAT SKATEPARK IF ITS STILL THERE
> *


good .i hope its worth taping. i dont care if it is just 10 of us. you never see that cruising down the road.more personal anyway. i yhink there will be more than that though. you guys need to spread the word too. to the non thread posters.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whatsup


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

i bet if someone brought some tv's more ppl would show, they dont want to miss the chiefs game!!!

btw can non juice mofo's like me roll in the festivities?!?!!!? :dunno: :wave:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

I THINK ANYBODY CAN COME OUT JUST NOT IN FACTORY CARS SO IF YOU HAVE WHEELS OR BEAT OR RAINBOW COLOR CAR YOU ARE IN-BUT DONT QUOTE ME ASK NOAH !!!!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Oct 25 2007, 08:28 AM~9080302
> *i bet if someone brought some tv's more ppl would show, they dont want to miss the chiefs game!!!
> 
> btw can non juice mofo's like me roll in the festivities?!?!!!? :dunno:  :wave:
> *


YEAH. ITS ALL GOOD! as long as it has wheels at least. im not captain of this cruise, im just really wanting to see some rides show up, so im pushin hard. its all of our responsibility to TRY and make this happen as a group. recruit your homies with rides. if anyone has a generator, i got a spair t.v.. lets communicate bout some things, (this means anyone with 2 cents to put in) to make this a good event. WE ALL RUN THIS SHOW TOGATHER!!!  call me at 816 522 3498 for ANY ideas to make this the SHEEEIIIIIIIT! i can supply a good amount of food or whatever. just let me know.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 25 2007, 11:40 AM~9081600
> *ttt
> *


you crazy cruise kids will be happy to know, i got a generator for the chiefs game at the park. anyone know what time it starts? got a t.v. too. stop trippin.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Oct 19 2007, 12:29 PM~9039736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT GIRL ON THE LEFT - IS A FINE ASS MOFO!!!!!''DDDAAAMMMNNN!  :0


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 25 2007, 12:50 PM~9081255
> *YEAH. ITS ALL GOOD! as long as it has wheels at least. im not captain of this cruise, im just really wanting to see some rides show up, so im pushin hard. its all of our responsibility to TRY and make this happen as a group. recruit your homies with rides. if anyone has a generator, i got a spair t.v.. lets communicate bout some things, (this means anyone with 2 cents to put in) to make this a good event. WE ALL RUN THIS SHOW TOGATHER!!!   call me at 816 522 3498 for ANY ideas to make this the SHEEEIIIIIIIT! i can supply a good amount of food or whatever. just let me know.
> *


Hey noah is the food gonna cost?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Oct 25 2007, 01:55 PM~9082710
> *Hey noah is the food gonna cost?
> *


 no. im not tryin to make a buck. im tryin to organize a gathering of good people that just happen to enjoy the same thing, to get to together and shoot the shit. bring something to share if you wish. no biggie though. im hopeing in this gathering, we can come up with some sort of ritual "cruise" or "picnic" for '08. i know everyone would like to do this more often, just needs to happen.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 25 2007, 04:24 PM~9083503
> *ttt
> *


we gonna be rollin deep next time..


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 25 2007, 03:25 PM~9083518
> *we gonna be rollin deep next time..
> *


you outta towners are also more than welcome to join us in the cruise/ picnic/ bbq. i know its a trip to make, but everyone is invited to attend.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i posted some black sunday photos. peep them. its all i got before my battery went kaput


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 25 2007, 05:09 PM~9083807
> *you outta towners are also more than welcome to join us in the cruise/ picnic/ bbq. i know its a trip to make, but everyone is invited to attend.
> *


thanks bro..6 hour drive so i'll probably wait till the official picnic..i would think you might do a couple big picnics maybe twice a year. That will bring the out of town crowd. if you dilute it to a picnic every month i would think it would make it less of a success.

its cool you doing the local thing alot and keeping things going..wish we had that here.


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 23 2007, 06:48 PM~9068108
> *#1
> *


go chiefs


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 25 2007, 06:50 PM~9084889
> *thanks bro..6 hour drive so i'll probably wait till the official picnic..i would think you might do a couple big picnics maybe twice a year. That will bring the out of town crowd. if you dilute it to a picnic every month i would think it would make it less of a success.
> 
> its cool you doing the local thing alot and keeping things going..wish we had that here.
> *


yeah thats a long drive. this is ment to be just a local thing mostly anyway. much more personal. hoptober fest was a big deal, which i hope works out agin. HOPEFULLY, this thing just becomes more of a continuous once or even twice a month thing to keep the k.c. lowrider community in cahoots. well, if it does happen, everyones invited! so if you do make it in town, make sure its on a weekend. it will be way cooler than church...............................to me atleast.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 25 2007, 08:22 PM~9085657
> *go chiefs
> *


sup main? we'll have a t.v. your commin right, RIGHT???


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 25 2007, 10:28 PM~9085701
> *sup main? we'll have a t.v.    your commin right, RIGHT???
> *


what up main, the chevy's got a tranny leak , i think it is rear seal cause when i go up hills or if i drop the back down it leaks real bad ,all over the exhaust . if i get it fixed i'll try to make it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ANTHONYS RIDE AT THE GREESEORAMA SHOW


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 25 2007, 08:37 PM~9085763
> *what up main, the chevy's got a tranny leak ,  i think it is rear seal cause when i go up hills or if i drop the back down it leaks real bad ,all over the exhaust . if i get it fixed i'll try to make it
> *


THAT SUCKS MAN! :uh: good luck with that. keep us posted.


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

did u see a black 64 lincon out thier at greesorama?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 25 2007, 08:41 PM~9085801
> *did u see a black 64 lincon out thier at greesorama?
> *


i think id remember, but there was a ton of rides. plus the sun started fuckin with my head. twas a hot bitch. whats up with it? yours?


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 25 2007, 10:40 PM~9085790
> *THAT SUCKS MAN!  :uh: good luck with that. keep us posted.
> *


 yea she hasnt been out in about 6 years ,she needs a little work and the bugs work out .


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 25 2007, 08:45 PM~9085842
> *yea she hasnt been out in about 6 years ,she needs a little work and the bugs work out .
> *


post that mug. id love to see it.


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 25 2007, 10:45 PM~9085840
> *i think id remember, but there was a ton of rides. plus the sun started fuckin with my head. twas a hot bitch. whats up with it? yours?
> *


just homie of mine, he got 62 and two 64's linc's . he wanted to go to the kc show but had family matters that came up


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 25 2007, 10:48 PM~9085876
> *post that mug. id love to see it.
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Oct 25 2007, 08:51 PM~9085900
> *just homie of mine, he got 62 and two 64's linc's  . he wanted to go to the kc show but had family matters that came up
> *


id like to see it. well, hopefully this thing goes down, and down well. good luck with your car. ill keep posting info as it comes concerning the cruise.


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 25 2007, 10:57 PM~9085962
> *id like to see it. well, hopefully this thing goes down, and down well. good luck with your car. ill keep posting info as it comes concerning the cruise.
> *


coo


----------



## SGTCLEM (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## SGTCLEM (Oct 24, 2007)

hers a few pics tony and ant sorry it took so long


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

good morning KC...hopefully this rain goes away so you all can have a nice get together


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 25 2007, 06:01 PM~9084471
> *i posted some black sunday photos. peep them. its all i got before my battery went kaput
> *


Hey,I got in the Black Sunday topic,& seen all your pics...You took a few nice ones too.  I put one or two in my-self!I just got a new camra right after Black Sunday!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 26 2007, 07:58 AM~9088176
> *good morning KC...hopefully this rain goes away so you all can have a nice get together
> *


Whatz up Aaron?We have a cruise planned for next Sunday,too...I hope it don't rain or really cold! :uh: After that,Im gonna get started on the cutty. :cheesy: U know,just alot of stuff I want to do to it this winter. :0 Well,after being parked next to your caddy at Black Sunday,I guess now ''I need to step up my game''...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

lol man start with those mirrors...if you got some help and know how to align the trunk and hood id recommend taking them off to install those mirrors...if i ever do the hood thats what ill be doing...that shit hurts the back bending and holding those pieces in place for 8 mins each....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

just doing some last minute whoring :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Well thats it for me...im going home to relax..then tomorrow ill be ripping everything out of the trunk to install some subs and make the setup look a little different....just a little :biggrin:
and yes ill post pics


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

everyone is sleeping. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 26 2007, 09:28 PM~9092527
> *everyone is sleeping. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


Not ME! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 26 2007, 10:01 PM~9093054
> *Not ME!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im goin to wichita in a couple weeks. got some good homies there. ................welp,........................thats all.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 26 2007, 04:21 PM~9091209
> *lol man start with those mirrors...if you got some help and know how to align the trunk and hood id recommend taking them off to install those mirrors...if i ever do the hood thats what ill be doing...that shit hurts the back bending and holding those pieces in place for 8 mins each....
> *


Aaron,oh yeah,I will take them off.I had back surgery last Oct. & I can't take all that back pain,ya know...I'll have the trunk off anyway!Im doin' alot to the cutty this winter!C-YA...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

RIDE OR DIE!!!!!!sunday november 4th. high noon @ homedepot on linwood and main. then the cruise to rosedale park, where we'll indulge in some tasty meat product and wonderfull chit-chat :cheesy: there WILL be a generator for a t.v. which will contain the chiefs doin some damage. be there or be queer....i mean square.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

new topic for cruise is posted for the cruise. please post ANY suggestions or questions on that thread.  thank you all. please come, it WILL be a blast


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ITS STILL ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 27 2007, 02:28 AM~9092527
> *everyone is sleeping. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


nope been working and trying to fit a few zzz's between


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 27 2007, 05:35 PM~9097095
> *nope been working and trying to fit a few zzz's between
> *


ride or die biiiiiotch!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: NEXT SUNDAY!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 27 2007, 07:29 PM~9097064
> *ITS STILL ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


oh yeah well push it to 75 pages :biggrin: 


how are you doing man? wife? little girl? hope all is good


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 28 2007, 11:28 AM~9099692
> *oh yeah well push it to 75 pages  :biggrin:
> how are you doing man? wife? little girl? hope all is good
> *


EVERYTHINGS GOOD. GETTING READY FOR HALLOWEEN AND WORKIN ON THE CADDY. THINGS GOIN PRETTY SLOW THOUGH. IT SHOULD BE ROLLABLE BY SPRING. DEFINETLY HAVE IT READY FOR BRANSON.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 28 2007, 01:59 PM~9100892
> *EVERYTHINGS GOOD. GETTING READY FOR HALLOWEEN AND WORKIN ON THE CADDY. THINGS GOIN PRETTY SLOW THOUGH. IT SHOULD BE ROLLABLE BY SPRING. DEFINETLY HAVE IT READY FOR BRANSON.
> *


whats up yall? LINGERING ON THE SECOND PAGE????? someone must have some un posted flix. :uh:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 28 2007, 12:55 AM~9097419
> *ride or die biiiiiotch!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: NEXT SUNDAY!!
> *


i let it ride! 

but my ride died, gotta bring it back to life before next summer. cruise going down in st louis as well at the same time ..it's still dead in the driveway ..cracked frame busted rag joint 

thought that picnic was the last of the year ..and i work sunday morns for a while


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 29 2007, 03:36 PM~9108393
> *i let it ride!
> 
> but my ride died, gotta bring it back to life before next summer. cruise going down in st louis as well at the same time ..it's still dead in the driveway ..cracked frame busted rag joint
> ...


awww. wack! this one is prolly the last one. i just really wanted to get the locals together to kinda try and discuss the possibility of doing a "cruise" around town. once a month, maybe the first sunday of every month. or "first fridays". thats a real big night in the cross roads, which could be cool. then meeting up afterwards for who knows what. or just parting ways. i think first fridays could be a real good day for a cruise. either way if you can make it out with your ride ,you should come anyway. if you cant get a ride, holler at me. im sure we can help you out. if you have any questions or comments, hit the k.c. RIDE OR DIE topic.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

Tits To Touch.


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 25 2007, 08:38 PM~9085770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PICS NOAH THANKS I FORGOT MY CAMERA THAT DAY !!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Who's 69 on 3 wheels is that right next to yours??!!?!!?


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 30 2007, 12:44 PM~9115036
> *Who's 69 on 3 wheels is that right next to yours??!!?!!?
> 
> 
> ...


MY HOMIE JOE IT IS A 69 IMPALA HE'S THE ONE IN THE WIFE BEATER WITH SUNGLASSES TRYING TO GET HIM AND SOME OF HIS FRIENDS TO COME OUT TO THE PICNIC !!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Heres what i been working on since Saturday....was one hell of a job lmao
Im not done cleaning it up yet got a few more adjustments to make to
































.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

looks good main!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

TI T TITTY TUNA


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 31 2007, 04:35 PM~9125643
> *Heres what i been working on since Saturday....was one hell of a job lmao
> Im not done cleaning it up yet got a few more adjustments to make to
> 
> ...


Damn,Aaron u never sleep,huh...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Nov 1 2007, 04:02 PM~9132334
> *Damn,Aaron u never sleep,huh...
> *


lmao i spent the past 5 days doing that


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 31 2007, 06:35 PM~9125643
> *Heres what i been working on since Saturday....was one hell of a job lmao
> Im not done cleaning it up yet got a few more adjustments to make to
> 
> ...


look n good


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

TWO TINY TITS


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

70 70 70 70 70 70


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 3 2007, 01:46 AM~9144512
> *70 70 70 70 70 70
> *


 :worship:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 3 2007, 01:47 AM~9144522
> *:worship:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 3 2007, 01:48 AM~9144529
> *:guns:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 3 2007, 01:49 AM~9144533
> *:machinegun:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 3 2007, 01:50 AM~9144539
> *:banghead:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 3 2007, 02:01 AM~9144577
> *:barf:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 3 2007, 02:03 AM~9144588
> *:loco:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 3 2007, 02:06 AM~9144597
> *:werd:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 3 2007, 02:07 AM~9144602
> *:wow:
> *


YEAH I WAS BORED.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................. :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 3 2007, 02:09 AM~9144607
> *YEAH I WAS BORED.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................. :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


70 BIIIIIIAAAAAATTTTTTCCCCCCHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 3 2007, 01:10 AM~9144608
> *70 BIIIIIIAAAAAATTTTTTCCCCCCHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

were almost there...to 75 pages that is lmao


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 3 2007, 12:10 AM~9144608
> *70 BIIIIIIAAAAAATTTTTTCCCCCCHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS
> *


haaaaaaaa haaaaw 13 posts huh. ill prolly be doin the same thing on ride or die.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 3 2007, 04:43 PM~9147047
> *haaaaaaaa haaaaw 13 posts huh. ill prolly be doin the same thing on ride or die.
> *


TOLD YA I WAS BORED


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Nov 3 2007, 04:32 PM~9146983
> *were almost there...to 75 pages that is lmao
> *


75??????????????????????????/ :tears: :ugh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 3 2007, 02:45 PM~9147064
> *75??????????????????????????/ :tears:  :ugh:
> *


fer sure.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

dam looks like KC had alot to say


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

WHATZ UP?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Nov 4 2007, 10:37 PM~9154400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up now? or whats up when that pic was taken :cheesy: 

:roflmao:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Video 1 is up! :biggrin:

http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...amples_of_k.htm


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

BACK FROM THE DEAD :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 8 2007, 04:00 AM~9180214
> *Video 1 is up!  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...amples_of_k.htm
> *


starring that waldo charcter :biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

good video i lefty early and missed the hop to :angry:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

to pinstripe or not to pinstripe :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 7 2007, 10:00 PM~9180214
> *Video 1 is up!  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...amples_of_k.htm
> *


well............weres alllllll the other hoppers?????????????????? its just you dudes on there. wheres lonas, the nebraska fella, the majestic lincoln? hell, there was a few i missed. no fare :angry:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Nov 8 2007, 01:36 PM~9184289
> *good video i lefty early and missed the hop to :angry:
> *


well, looks like you still missed the hop.......... :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 8 2007, 09:24 PM~9184569
> *well............weres alllllll the other hoppers?????????????????? its just you dudes on there.  wheres lonas, the nebraska fella, the majestic lincoln? hell, there was a few i missed. no fare :angry:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Mine didn't work but it was just as high as some of those cars. :biggrin: we got your tape noah we need to figure out how to put it on here. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 8 2007, 02:55 PM~9184810
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: Mine didn't work but it was just as high as some of those cars. :biggrin: we got your tape noah we need to figure out how to put it on here. :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: to alllllll muthas. we'll get it!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 8 2007, 04:24 PM~9184569
> *well............weres alllllll the other hoppers?????????????????? its just you dudes on there.  wheres lonas, the nebraska fella, the majestic lincoln? hell, there was a few i missed. no fare :angry:
> *



Damn dog....are you tripping or what?


That says part 1....my videos usually are in sequence of how the hop went down......maybe I should stop posting videos if thats the reaction I get.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 8 2007, 03:51 PM~9185132
> *Damn dog....are you tripping or what?
> That says part 1....my videos usually are in sequence of how the hop went down......maybe I should stop posting videos if thats the reaction I get.
> *


no no. KEEP POSTING!!!! i want to see the other shit, thats all. i missed some of that shit wile recharging my battery. any word on the ride or die footage??


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Hello KC


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Nov 8 2007, 04:00 PM~9185213
> *Hello KC
> *


how was that st.l. cruise? any footage?


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Take it easy on ole Pimpin....he works hard to provide us with the finest videos!! Don't worry he'll get it done and it'll be worth the wait!! :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:biggrin: 






.......


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 8 2007, 09:36 PM~9186628
> *A little something I just picked up.....
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN WHATS THAT THING GOT IN IT A 454


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 8 2007, 07:52 PM~9186749
> *DAMN WHATS THAT THING GOT IN IT A 454
> *



A built to the hilt 355 with two 4 barrels.....its wicked fast!!


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Nov 8 2007, 08:02 PM~9186812
> *A built to the hilt 355 with two 4 barrels.....its wicked fast!!
> *


get it on video :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

everyone just C A L M D O W N ! it was a simple question with a simple answer. no need to blow things up. :uh:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

fight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Nov 8 2007, 02:03 PM~9183559
> *starring that waldo charcter  :biggrin:
> *


.....I see you in there! :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by little chris_@Nov 8 2007, 11:04 PM~9188196
> *fight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 8 2007, 12:00 AM~9180214
> *Video 1 is up!  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...amples_of_k.htm
> *


2 MORE VIDEOS UP. COULDNT GET SECOND ONE TO PLAY THOUGH


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

hot ass videos!!!! everybody waitin on that ride or die footage tho !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 9 2007, 04:33 PM~9193062
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

vids looking good fellas :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 8 2007, 01:00 AM~9180214
> *Video 1 is up!  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...amples_of_k.htm
> *


NICE VID HOMIE!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

big props on all the video you fellas did a nice job


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

big props on all the video you fellas did a nice job


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

I C U B.P.! double postin assss!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Where is the Black Sunday footage at??? Didnt see any posted on the sight  :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Nov 10 2007, 05:15 PM~9199081
> *Where is the Black Sunday footage at??? Didnt see any posted on the sight    :biggrin:
> *


After KC showed what was really goin down they forgot about the STL.... :0 :0


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

great job on the videos...kc looking too good right now...show 'em how we do and get that ride or die cruise up!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Nov 11 2007, 03:25 AM~9201976
> *After KC showed what was really goin down they forgot about the STL.... :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Nov 11 2007, 09:14 PM~9206367
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: How you doing bro?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Nov 11 2007, 10:32 PM~9206516
> *:biggrin:  How you doing bro?
> *



good..how bout you man? im ready to get this winter over with lol

you about to juice that linc any time soon


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Nov 11 2007, 09:33 PM~9206529
> *good..how bout you man? im ready to get this winter over with lol
> 
> you about to juice that linc any time soon
> *


Trying.... the sooner the better. The cutty will be getting sprayed candy within a few months. probably gonna wait till around feb.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

hey if anybody has photos of my car (the blue wagon on 22" knocks) from hoptober or ride or die, please email them to me at [email protected]
My ride was stolen Sunday afternoon and I need photos!!!


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Zach, that sucks about your car! You have the worst luck with thieves. I hope you get it back all in one piece. There is a little clip of it at the end of this video Noah and I whipped up:
HOPTOBERFEST VIDEO

YouTube compressed the hell out of it, sorry guys!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@Nov 13 2007, 05:04 PM~9219541
> *Hey Zach, that sucks about your car!  You have the worst luck with thieves.  I hope you get it back all in one piece.  There is a little clip of it at the end of this video Noah and I whipped up:
> HOPTOBERFEST VIDEO
> 
> ...


DUDE NICE JOB ON THE VIDEO...

WANNA JOB FILMING THE NEXT ONE.

HEY ZACH SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR CAR. MY WIFE LOVES THOSE ROADMASTERS. SHE DAMN NEAR CRIED WHEN I TOLD HER YOURS GOT TOOK.

DO YOU RUN UNION PRINTING. HIT ME UP WE ARE DOING SHIRTS FOR THE SPRING SHOW. NEED SOME LAYOUT INFO. 816-769-6428(BOONE)


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Boone, Noah shot the footage and I edited it all down and dropped the music in. I'd be happy to edit footage of any KC event. It would be great to have a few people shooting and then send me the all tapes (I'm in Boston). I could do something really nice for you guys. I was thinking of cutting a ten minute piece for each event, then once we have six clips make a DVD compilation of all of them. Rally up a few good camera operators (hi-caliber customs has a good eye for sure) and we're in business! Let me know.
-michael


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@Nov 13 2007, 07:06 PM~9220556
> *Hey Boone, Noah shot the footage and I edited it all down and dropped the music in.  I'd be happy to edit footage of any KC event.  It would be great to have a few people shooting and then send me the all tapes (I'm in Boston).  I could do something really nice for you guys.  I was thinking of cutting a ten minute piece for each event, then once we have six clips make a DVD compilation of all of them.  Rally up a few good camera operators (hi-caliber customs has a good eye for sure) and we're in business!  Let me know.
> -michael
> *


WE WILL DEFINTELY KEEP IN TOUCH. LOOKING INTO PUTTING A COMPILATION TOGETHER. WHAT FORMATS DO YOU WORK WITH?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@Nov 13 2007, 05:04 PM~9219541
> *Hey Zach, that sucks about your car!  You have the worst luck with thieves.  I hope you get it back all in one piece.  There is a little clip of it at the end of this video Noah and I whipped up:
> HOPTOBERFEST VIDEO
> 
> ...


Good video man! I usually focus on hopping and burn outs for internet footage but I'm spanning out now cuz I have been planning on putting DVDs together for a while now....if nothing else just to have the footage in the high format and maybe sell a few to whom ever may want them.


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666+Nov 13 2007, 09:34 PM~9221285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, you have some great shots on your website too. You get right in there where the action is. Noah would have shot more hopping, but his battery kept running out! Judging by the "professional" low rider videos I've seen, it wouldn't be too hard to make something that would blow most of them out of the water. If we had three decent shooters at each event I could cut them all into something that gets people pumped to go out and cruise, kind of like a good skate video.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

hey, i've got a professional video camera that i used for making skate videos and the fisheye lens, so count me in...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

oh and boone, i got the shirts covered, here is the shop contact...
UNIONPRESS 816-842-5683
anybody needing club/event shirts hit me up!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 13 2007, 10:54 PM~9223509
> *Good video man!  I usually focus on hopping and burn outs for internet footage but I'm spanning out now cuz I have been planning on putting DVDs together for a while now....if nothing else just to have the footage in the high format and maybe sell a few to whom ever may want them.
> *


he is making me a bunch of dvd s. i can hook you up if you wish. much better image than the utube. i should get them soon.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt kc


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah mike, i got some bad luck..remember this one...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Ja1mz (Sep 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Nov 11 2007, 02:25 AM~9201976
> *After KC showed what was really goin down they forgot about the STL.... :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 You got me on that one  Dont forget about STL so soon KC is definataly doin there thang out that way but I dont plan on retiring any time soon :cheesy:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TTT KC LOVE


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Whatz up KC?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

M-I-Z


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

ZOU





> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 18 2007, 04:35 PM~9253810
> *M-I-Z
> *


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Nov 15 2007, 09:29 PM~9238132
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 You got me on that one   Dont forget about STL so soon KC is definataly doin there thang out that way but I dont plan on retiring any time soon  :cheesy:
> *


Keep puttin it down out there bro.. i'll have to make a trip out that way next time and check out the scene


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

WAS ROLLIN THROUGH CRAIGSLIST AND SAW A LOT OF CARS FROM HOPTOBERFEST FOR SALE. I HOPE YOU GUYS ARE JUST UPPIN YOUR GAME AND NOT GETTIN OUT OF IT.

WORKING ON IDEAS FOR A SPRING SHOW ANYBODY INTERESTED. POSSIBLY LATE MAY EARLY JUNE. THINKING OF DOING IT ON A SATURDAY THIS TIME, TO GIVE EVERYONE A CHANCE TO HANGOUT A LITTLE LONGER. HAVE A FULL DAY TO TRAVEL HOME.

LOOKING FOR SPONSORS IF YOU HAVE A SHOP OR A BUSINESS THAT WOULD LIKE TO ADVERTISE WITH OUR SHOW PLEASE CONTACT ME.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Nov 18 2007, 07:19 PM~9255222
> *Keep puttin it down out there bro.. i'll have to make a trip out that way next time and check out the scene
> *


hey man. do you know of a female out there named naidean that pinstripes?? i hear shes the bomb. id like to check her out wile im there. i cant find any info on her though.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 18 2007, 09:59 PM~9256471
> *WAS ROLLIN THROUGH CRAIGSLIST AND SAW A LOT OF CARS FROM HOPTOBERFEST FOR SALE. I HOPE YOU GUYS ARE JUST UPPIN YOUR GAME AND NOT GETTIN OUT OF IT.
> 
> WORKING ON IDEAS FOR A SPRING SHOW ANYBODY INTERESTED. POSSIBLY LATE MAY EARLY JUNE. THINKING OF DOING IT ON A SATURDAY THIS TIME, TO GIVE EVERYONE A CHANCE TO HANGOUT A LITTLE LONGER. HAVE A FULL DAY TO TRAVEL HOME.
> ...


shoooooooo, you know im down to help and contribute. just keep in touch. you got my digits son.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whatsup KC....hope everyone is keeping the 2nd weekend of August 08 open up to come to branson......im going to work on finding a spot for a hop to go down .....got to bring something that has never been here before.....


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Nov 19 2007, 01:55 PM~9259809
> *whatsup KC....hope everyone is keeping the 2nd weekend of August 08 open up to come to branson......im going to work on finding a spot for a hop to go down .....got to bring something that has never been here before.....
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Wut in the F... happened to the video? :dunno: :wave: :guns:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Nov 19 2007, 10:10 PM~9263502
> *Wut in the F... happened to the video? :dunno:  :wave:  :guns:
> *


YEAH :angry:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

almost to 75 pages


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 24 2007, 08:11 AM~9072068
> *Looking back at the pics again....just the best picnic!  :thumbsup:
> *


Wish I could have made it, just spent an hour going through the pics. Looks like all you had a good time! Royalty called the night before! Thanks for the heads up bro! LOL. Damn I coulda brought the GN out, but I had other things going. Catch you fellas next time.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 19 2007, 12:15 PM~9259237
> *hey man. do you know of a female out there named naidean that pinstripes?? i hear shes the bomb. id like to check her out wile im there. i cant find any info on her though.
> *


Never heard of her. And i know alot of pinstripers and painters.. Who knows?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 19 2007, 05:36 PM~9260765
> *
> *


I'm down for the spring show.... :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Nov 22 2007, 12:49 AM~9279793
> *I'm down for the spring show....  :biggrin:
> *


We'll be bringing at least 5 rides for it.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

when is the spring show


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Nov 21 2007, 11:47 PM~9279789
> *Never heard of her. And i know alot of pinstripers and painters.. Who knows?
> *


O WELL. THANKS ANYWAY.


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Anybody seen video??????? Im lookin for some video. :dunno:


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Nov 22 2007, 11:35 PM~9284863
> *Anybody seen video??????? Im lookin for some video. :dunno:
> *


Check this link: Hoptoberfest 2007


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@Nov 23 2007, 10:14 AM~9287374
> *Check this link: Hoptoberfest 2007
> *


Thats shit tight! But still lookin for the street ryden video!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Nov 23 2007, 11:56 AM~9287806
> *Thats shit tight! But still lookin for the street ryden video!
> *


meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

M-I-Z


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 24 2007, 01:19 PM~9293941
> *M-I-Z
> *


Z-O-U


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt....that was a dam good vid....my car makes a cameo :0 lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hahahaha 4:22 into that vid for some reason my wife is slapping her self in the head :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Nov 24 2007, 09:22 PM~9297332
> *hahahaha 4:22 into that vid for some reason my wife is slapping her self in the head :roflmao:
> *


ha ha. i thought you might get mad, but insisted on puttin in there. shit cracked me up. i thought you might laugh too, so i thought, fuck it. well see what happens. it also starts out with some girl i recorded. donT know who she is but she looked lost. also some not so nice booty shots. humor all around. glad you laughed instead of gettin all p.o'ed


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

MIZ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ZOU


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 24 2007, 11:53 PM~9297533
> *ha ha. i thought you might get mad, but insisted on puttin in there. shit cracked me up. i thought you might laugh too, so i thought, fuck it. well see what happens. it also starts out with some girl i recorded. donT know who she is but she looked lost. also some not so nice booty shots. humor all around. glad you laughed instead of gettin all p.o'ed
> *


yeah its all good I thought it was funny and so did the wife lol.....and ya atleast she wasn't the retard at the beginning and the ass shot lmao that was horrible...need a barf face for that :barf: lmao


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@Nov 23 2007, 11:14 AM~9287374
> *Check this link: Hoptoberfest 2007
> *


Nice video  Wish I had the Caddy Killa there


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whatsup dan..hows that bubble coming along?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Nov 25 2007, 07:46 AM~9299038
> *yeah its all good I thought it was funny and so did the wife lol.....and ya atleast she wasn't the retard at the beginning and the ass shot lmao that was horrible...need a barf face for that :barf: lmao
> *


yeah, that shit looked like a garbage bag full of cans and shit. :cheesy:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

hey noah , did your boy ever get you a copy on dvd of that video from hoptober fest.


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)

He's sleeping on the disc label artwork! (or maybe he's real busy moving his shop and his house and working on his car and and and and and and....)


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

just busy.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

dats sum fancee handwritin rite dur :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Nov 28 2007, 07:03 PM~9327616
> *dats sum fancee handwritin rite dur :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks mate.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey BOONE, you ever get that footage posted up of us rollin through the plaza and shit?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Nov 29 2007, 12:14 AM~9329041
> *Hey BOONE, you ever get that footage posted up of us rollin through the plaza and shit?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

WHAT UP?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Nov 29 2007, 02:14 AM~9329041
> *Hey BOONE, you ever get that footage posted up of us rollin through the plaza and shit?
> *


dan has all my footage. i dont even have the tapes in my posession. they are floatin around somewere. i try and track them down.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Ray has the tapes.....sorry but the footage was not that great of quality (over exposed).....thats part of the reason I haven't done anything with it.  I'll put together my footage one of these days.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

were just gonna hafta do another BIGGER AND BETTER cruise soon with a cruise route planned out better. too many people ventured off and split up the group. anyone down to cruise one more time before christmas???????? :cheesy: we'll get good footage this time. that shit was off the rocker!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 30 2007, 02:36 PM~9340992
> *were just gonna hafta do another BIGGER AND BETTER cruise soon with a cruise  route planned out better. too many people ventured off and split up the group. anyone down to cruise one more time before christmas???????? :cheesy:  we'll get good footage this time. that shit was off the rocker!!! :biggrin:
> *


ill roll just need to know when and where


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Nov 30 2007, 06:43 PM~9343782
> *ill roll just need to know when and where
> *


i know youre down jesse! youre a TRUE lowrider! hit me up for a good time to do this.


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 30 2007, 09:13 PM~9344097
> *i know youre down jesse! youre a TRUE lowrider! hit me up for a good time to do this.
> *


you talk to everyone else and just post it ill be watchin :wow:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Nov 30 2007, 07:20 PM~9344167
> *you talk to everyone else and just post it ill be watchin  :wow:
> *


sunday. december 16th. lets roll! 1 oclock. meet at the same spot. DEAL???????????


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 30 2007, 09:47 PM~9344487
> *sunday. december 16th. lets roll! 1 oclock. meet at the same spot. DEAL???????????
> *


Ill be there... Hopefully no snow... or ice... cuz that would be bad...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Nov 30 2007, 07:49 PM~9344511
> *Ill be there... Hopefully no snow... or ice... cuz that would be bad...
> *


tell everyone you know with a ride. ill try and pm some fools. everyone else.....join the fun. you know you all had a blast last time! the reactions we got were priceless. lets do it agin and make it even bigger. this gives everyone a chance to make it that missed it last time.  hit me up with any advice or some suggestions. not tryin to cook out this time!!!!! BUT, if we all felt like it we could bumrush a restarunt er something......................?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 30 2007, 11:27 PM~9346186
> *tell everyone you know with a ride. ill try and pm some fools. everyone else.....join the fun. you know you all had a blast last time! the reactions we got were priceless. lets do it agin and make it even bigger. this gives everyone a chance to make it that missed it last time.  hit me up with any advice or some suggestions. not tryin to cook out this time!!!!! BUT, if we all felt like it we could bumrush a restarunt er something......................?
> *


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

I will gas up the hyundai :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Dec 1 2007, 06:24 PM~9350736
> * I will gas up the hyundai :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


you can toss my other set of daytons on that mug. shit, better idea, ride that sweet bike you got. :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 30 2007, 11:27 PM~9346186
> *tell everyone you know with a ride. ill try and pm some fools. everyone else.....join the fun. you know you all had a blast last time! the reactions we got were priceless. lets do it agin and make it even bigger. this gives everyone a chance to make it that missed it last time.  hit me up with any advice or some suggestions. not tryin to cook out this time!!!!! BUT, if we all felt like it we could bumrush a restarunt er something......................?
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Well we beat ya'll in basketball last week..now you get your shot at a payback.

ARKANSAS VS MISSOURI IN THE COTTON BOWL.


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 2 2007, 07:17 PM~9356328
> *Well we beat ya'll in basketball last week..now you get your shot at a payback.
> 
> ARKANSAS VS MISSOURI IN THE COTTON BOWL.
> *


 :machinegun: :guns: :twak: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 30 2007, 11:27 PM~9346186
> *tell everyone you know with a ride. ill try and pm some fools. everyone else.....join the fun. you know you all had a blast last time! the reactions we got were priceless. lets do it agin and make it even bigger. this gives everyone a chance to make it that missed it last time.  hit me up with any advice or some suggestions. not tryin to cook out this time!!!!! BUT, if we all felt like it we could bumrush a restarunt er something......................?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 3 2007, 01:18 AM~9360862
> *:uh:
> *


top


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 3 2007, 01:18 AM~9360862
> *:uh:
> *


top


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

t t t


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

whats up everybody


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Dec 4 2007, 02:27 PM~9372261
> *whats up everybody
> *


were gonna ttt this page to 100


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO_SmZ4rdts


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Dec 4 2007, 11:00 PM~9377147
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO_SmZ4rdts
> *


at least it was somthing.....a LITTLE action never hurt anyone. you down to try this agin real soon???


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 30 2007, 11:27 PM~9346186
> *tell everyone you know with a ride. ill try and pm some fools. everyone else.....join the fun. you know you all had a blast last time! the reactions we got were priceless. lets do it agin and make it even bigger. this gives everyone a chance to make it that missed it last time.  hit me up with any advice or some suggestions. not tryin to cook out this time!!!!! BUT, if we all felt like it we could bumrush a restarunt er something......................?
> *


 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 30 2007, 07:47 PM~9344487
> *sunday. december 16th. lets roll! 1 oclock. meet at the same spot. DEAL???????????
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

that was a teaser. more to come. getting this video shit figured out.

keep posted in the next few days for more.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 5 2007, 01:32 AM~9377368
> *at least it was somthing.....a LITTLE action never hurt anyone. you down to try this agin real soon???
> *


already got my wheels off for the winter . will try and come and video. definetly need to keep this rollin.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hows it going Boone


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 5 2007, 01:33 AM~9377379
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


So its still on noah? and how many people you got rollin?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Dec 5 2007, 08:29 AM~9378650
> *So its still on noah? and how many people you got rollin?
> *


yeah, ill be there. and so will you. i havnt really tried to get anyone together yet. been busy as fuck. im relocating my tattoo shop and its takin up most of my time. ill get on that shit quick.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Dec 4 2007, 11:43 PM~9377441
> *that was a teaser. more to come. getting this video shit figured out.
> 
> keep posted in the next few days for more.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 5 2007, 11:14 AM~9378886
> *yeah, ill be there. and so will you. i havnt really tried to get anyone together yet. been busy as fuck. im relocating my tattoo shop and its takin up most of my time. ill get on that shit quick.
> *


So where you moving it to


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Dec 5 2007, 06:54 AM~9378144
> *hows it going Boone
> *


goin real good, how bout yourself. opening a new car wash here in town. 3.5 million all computerized, state of the art wash tunnel. built it from the ground up and managing it.
trying to also organize another show this spring, hope to do it on a saturday so everyone can chill in town longer. more info later on, thinking end of may early july. have to check out the schedule for other shows so we dont conflict dates.

tell your girl and everyone down there i said what up. get your boy to get that car ready.

i still got your branson show on my calender. :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Dec 5 2007, 09:18 AM~9378924
> *So where you moving it to
> *


just down the street a couple miles. bigger, better, cheaper, and no more shitty-ass land lords :uh:  1103 burlington. open newyears. peep us out. shit, it might even be cool to try and get some rides to gether for that too... :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Dec 5 2007, 04:36 PM~9382147
> *                  :biggrin:
> *


nice avatar homie. :biggrin: thanks for checkin out the new spot.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Dec 4 2007, 02:27 PM~9372261
> *whats up everybody
> *


Whatz up K.C.?Howz err-thing goin' fo ya?


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Dec 5 2007, 04:47 PM~9382223
> *goin real good, how bout yourself. opening a new car wash here in town. 3.5 million all computerized, state of the art wash tunnel. built it from the ground up and managing it.
> trying to also organize another show this spring, hope to do it on a saturday so everyone can chill in town longer. more info later on, thinking end of may early july. have to check out the schedule for other shows so we dont conflict dates.
> 
> ...


Damn homie,u doin' it like dat,huh???U ain't even playin' (3.5 mil).Do ur thing man!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 6 2007, 09:44 AM~9387966
> *Whatz up K.C.?Howz err-thing goin' fo ya?
> *










thats whats up :0


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

dam noah is dedicated rain snow sleet mayb hail that boy is always down to roll


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 6 2007, 12:30 PM~9388263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How hard was it gettin home?? i had a bad time... lol :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Dec 6 2007, 02:49 PM~9390228
> *How hard was it gettin home?? i had a bad time... lol :roflmao:
> *


sucked. i know how to drive BUT, others not so well. they had a brotha on white-knuckle mode :uh: i wouldnt normally be rollin in this shit, but, i was tryin to take it last night to get the cover color changed and got screwed on a ride. now im cruising in style i guess.


----------



## Jesse_Pecina5 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 6 2007, 04:57 PM~9390290
> *sucked. i know how to drive BUT, others not so well. they had a brotha on white-knuckle mode :uh:  i wouldnt normally be rollin in this shit, but, i was tryin to take it last night to get the cover color changed and got screwed on a ride. now im cruising in style i guess.
> *


Was you sliding all over the place??


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 6 2007, 12:30 PM~9388263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


at least you dont have to worry about rusty spoke chinas. all hail D'z. all weather perfomance.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Dec 5 2007, 06:47 PM~9382223
> *goin real good, how bout yourself. opening a new car wash here in town. 3.5 million all computerized, state of the art wash tunnel. built it from the ground up and managing it.
> trying to also organize another show this spring, hope to do it on a saturday so everyone can chill in town longer. more info later on, thinking end of may early july. have to check out the schedule for other shows so we dont conflict dates.
> 
> ...


were doing good..sounds like fun with the car wash....almost a bad time of the year for that lol.....spring show sounds good...and YES on the saturday mainly since my new job id have to be back at work early monday morning so show on sat and go home on sun would be great....

as fas as my friend...hes got his head stuck up this girls ass..that girl he met up there in kc...shes conned him into thinking she is prego by him after only knowing him 2 weeks...she moved in with him and trying to get him to marry her and get his insurance and shit...shes a dam con artist .... :uh: and he fell for it and told us to fuck off for telling him about it........oh well lol...i still consider him a friend but he needs to figure out shes playin him hard....but im afriad when he does itll be to late and hell be fucked


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 6 2007, 05:30 PM~9388263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pics of the interior noah?I saw it the other night i liked it what did you think?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 6 2007, 04:29 PM~9390981
> *Pics of the interior noah?I saw it the other night i liked it what did you think?
> *


tip top. ill post some tonight. also my friend, boje, insisted i use this  . im not a smoker doe. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Dec 6 2007, 03:11 PM~9390405
> *at least you dont have to worry about rusty spoke chinas. all hail D'z. all weather perfomance.
> *


couldnt do it any other way. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 7 2007, 03:05 AM~9392905
> *tip top. ill post some tonight. also my friend, boje, insisted i use this  .  im not a smoker doe. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: My job is almost done now just get rid of the orange centers on the wheels and you'll be cool. :biggrin:


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 6 2007, 11:06 PM~9392916
> *couldnt do it any other way. :biggrin:
> *


Come on Noah, let's see those inside shots! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 6 2007, 08:29 PM~9393147
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: My job is almost done now just get rid of the orange centers on the wheels and you'll be cool. :biggrin:
> *


thank you o wise one :cheesy: im like a genie. you got three wishes. no orange, no orange, and, no fucking orange. and YOURE like a home make-over fella...."flip dat bitch" :roflmao: thanks............i guess :uh: ............... :cheesy: .............


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

not 100% done in these shots. ill get some better one soon.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

lookin good noah


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Dec 7 2007, 08:57 AM~9396216
> *lookin good noah
> *


THANK YOU MY BROTHA.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Dec 7 2007, 09:57 AM~9396216
> *lookin good noah
> *


X2


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Dec 7 2007, 12:57 PM~9397844
> *X2
> *


thanks man.


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)

Classy.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@Dec 7 2007, 08:04 PM~9400942
> *Classy.
> *


thats my dog.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 30 2007, 11:27 PM~9346186
> *tell everyone you know with a ride. ill try and pm some fools. everyone else.....join the fun. you know you all had a blast last time! the reactions we got were priceless. lets do it agin and make it even bigger. this gives everyone a chance to make it that missed it last time.  hit me up with any advice or some suggestions. not tryin to cook out this time!!!!! BUT, if we all felt like it we could bumrush a restarunt er something......................?
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 30 2007, 07:47 PM~9344487
> *sunday. december 16th. lets roll! 1 oclock. meet at the same spot. DEAL???????????
> *


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 6 2007, 12:30 PM~9388263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes that how you gotta do! :biggrin: Interior looking good Noah.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

THANKS ALOT HOMIE! i definately appreciate it. couple little things could use some attintion. but overall, i like it. nice and simple.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

CHOCOLATE & PNUTBUTTER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
a little more ORANGE and you'll have the REESE's PIECEs mobile!!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Dec 8 2007, 01:01 PM~9403966
> *CHOCOLATE & PNUTBUTTER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> a little more ORANGE and you'll have the REESE's PIECEs mobile!!!
> 
> ...


W T F ??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

YEAH, THINK THAT FOOL IS LIKE THE MANAGER OR SOMETHIN?

 oh, and here you go NOAH...








DAAAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Dec 8 2007, 11:19 PM~9407221
> *YEAH, THINK THAT FOOL IS LIKE THE MANAGER OR SOMETHIN?
> 
> oh, and here you go NOAH...
> ...


I would like one of these plaques  



















TO POOP ON :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Dec 8 2007, 10:19 PM~9407221
> *YEAH, THINK THAT FOOL IS LIKE THE MANAGER OR SOMETHIN?
> 
> oh, and here you go NOAH...
> ...


MAKES ME WANNA TAKE A BIG'OL SHEEEEEIT ON SOME BLOKES FUCKIN HEAD. :barf: but.................thanks anyhow.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Dec 8 2007, 10:17 PM~9405137
> *W T F ??????????????????????????????????????
> *


Looks like some rides from here in K.C. :0 :0


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TouchThemTitties


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Dec 12 2007, 10:21 AM~9434599
> *   TouchThemTitties
> *


tongue tickling twats


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 30 2007, 07:47 PM~9344487
> *sunday. december 16th. lets roll! 1 oclock. meet at the same spot. DEAL???????????
> *


IS ANYONE GONNA DO THIS? :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

No sir.....too friggin cold! And the roads are far from nice either.  Spring time will be here before we know it.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 6 2007, 10:30 AM~9388263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've had a few of my LOWRIDERZ covered in snow B-4 too...Itz a SAD site!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Dec 11 2007, 11:29 AM~9426218
> *TTT
> *


Whatz up Aaron?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 13 2007, 11:52 AM~9443795
> *Whatz up Aaron?
> *


nothing man how about you


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 13 2007, 08:33 AM~9443264
> *No sir.....too friggin cold!  And the roads are far from nice either.    Spring time will be here before we know it.
> *


im feeling that. i just dont have time really. but it will prolly be the nicest day of the month.......mark my words.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like tomorrow is gonna be a great day for cruisin'... :uh: :uh:  
...on a sled.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Dec 15 2007, 10:46 AM~9459247
> *Looks like tomorrow is gonna be a great day for cruisin'... :uh:  :uh:
> ...on a sled.
> *


im wit it. :cheesy:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

20


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

MORE


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

PAGES


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

'TIL


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

of


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

bull


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiot.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

100!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

zach...........................lovely.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I wonder if Chase can pretend the Razorbacks are boogers..
http://youtube.com/watch?v=kEW8_KVhDFE


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

NOAH.............FREAKS


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i was actually saying "zach, wow, lovely photos" get it? zach.....lovely. i know. im a genius. dont sweat it.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

WORD


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Dec 15 2007, 12:35 PM~9459709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

:werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

where do you guys get your tires at? I'm needin some 155/80's. Any one got any local or know where to get'em for the low? Only new tires though not some raggedy worn out shit. Anyone??


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Dec 28 2007, 08:24 PM~9554283
> *where do you guys get your tires at? I'm needin some 155/80's. Any one got any local or know where to get'em for the low? Only new tires though not some raggedy worn out shit. Anyone??
> *


FIRESTONE. :biggrin:


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Yeah, thanks for the plug Jamie. Give me a call at (816)229-2848 for your tire needs....
Shawn


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

WHATS GOIN ON PEOPLE. ITS GETTING PRETTY QUIET AROUND HERE. KEEP THIS THREAD ALIVE AND LET US KNOW WHAT YOUR WORKING ON OR SELLING. USE THIS THREAD TO KEEP IN TOUCH FOR THE NEXT FEW MONTHS UNTIL I GET THE NEXT SHOW PLANNED. WOULD LIKE SOME INPUT FOR THE NEXT SHOW. IF YOU GOT SERVICES OR THINGS FOR SALE IN THE K.C. AREA POST IT UP ON HERE.



07' WAS GOOD BUT 08' WILL BE BETTER


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ANYBODY GOT ANY CARS FOR SALE????

BEAT, WHEELS, HYDROS?????????????????


HOOK UPS ON ANYTHING ELSE, FLATSCREENS, CLOTHES, SHOES?????????

PHILIPINO HOOKERS?????????????????


IF YOUR IN THE K.C. AREA WITH ANYTHNG FOR SALE POST IT UP HERE.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Dec 30 2007, 08:21 PM~9568129
> *ANYBODY GOT ANY CARS FOR SALE????
> 
> BEAT, WHEELS, HYDROS?????????????????
> ...


The CADDY KILLA is for sale


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

*Happy New Years Everybody*


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR BITCHES :0 

HOPE EVERYONE IS JUST TO BUSY WORKIN ON THEIR RIDES TO RESPOND.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR BITCHES :0 

HOPE EVERYONE IS JUST TO BUSY WORKIN ON THEIR RIDES TO RESPOND.


WE WILL BE DOIN IT BIG IN 08'

KEEP POSTED FOR OUR SHOW COMIN THIS SPRING

MIDWEST CONNECTED


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 1 2008, 12:04 PM~9580314
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR BITCHES :0
> 
> HOPE EVERYONE IS JUST TO BUSY WORKIN ON THEIR RIDES TO RESPOND.
> ...


got some daytons fo sale. they're 15's peep.














holla at a foo.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 2 2008, 02:21 AM~9585462
> *got some daytons fo sale. they're 15's peep.
> 
> 
> ...


what are you wanting for them???????????????????



anyone else alive????????????????


anyone?????????????????????????


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

guess hes gettin some 13teens :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Jan 3 2008, 12:04 PM~9596583
> *guess hes gettin some 13teens :biggrin:
> *


already got some. now im tryin to get some new ones. all gold with brown spokes but that would make three sets of daytons. i only need one back-up set.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 3 2008, 05:28 AM~9595225
> *what are you wanting for them???????????????????
> anyone else alive????????????????
> anyone?????????????????????????
> *


 im thinking 900.00. i bairly even rolled on'em.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

hey EVERYONE! and i do mean E V E R Y O N E !!!!!!!!!!.....Im thinking "RIDE OR DIE" will start on the last sunday of march. that way we can cook-out agin like last time and chat about the cruise plans for the summer. i was thinking every first friday and every last sunday. fridays for night cruising in the cross roads and sundays for day cruise like last time and cooking and chilling. that way everyone knows they can do atleast one cruise a month. and outta towners know when they can catch a gathering too. let me know what you all think. you too boon. i know you dont like to waste time on BULLSHITING either. hit me up peeps. (k.c. and yonder).


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

What up KC!! how you guys been.... :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOD TO ME...ANYBODY SEEN MY WAGON, YET? :angry: 
...BOONE WE GONNA HAVE TO GET SOME NEW BBQ GRILLZ. WE RIDED... THE GRILLS DIED..ED??

WHIP CRACKERZ CC 2008!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NOAH, I GOT THE SHIRTS COVERED FOR THAT...EVERYBODY ELSE TOO, IF YOU NEED CLUB OR EVENT SHIRTS FOR SPRING, THAT'S WHUT I DO...SEND ME A PM.

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONES!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

hey EVERYONE! and i do mean E V E R Y O N E !!!!!!!!!!.....Im thinking "RIDE OR DIE" will start on the last sunday of march. that way we can cook-out agin like last time and chat about the cruise plans for the summer. i was thinking every first friday and every last sunday. fridays for night cruising in the cross roads and sundays for day cruise like last time and cooking and chilling. that way everyone knows they can do atleast one cruise a month. and outta towners know when they can catch a gathering too. let me know what you all think. you too boon. i know you dont like to waste time on BULLSHITING either. hit me up peeps. (k.c. and yonder). 


--------------------

* THE * SKYS *THE* LIMIT*


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 4 2008, 02:29 AM~9603414
> *SOUNDS GOOD TO ME...ANYBODY SEEN MY WAGON, YET? :angry:
> ...BOONE WE GONNA HAVE TO GET SOME NEW BBQ GRILLZ. WE RIDED... THE GRILLS DIED..ED??
> 
> ...


hear that, i miss my grill but it had seen better days. like they say out with the old and in with the new. that go's for grills , cars , whatever................. :biggrin: 

can't wait to see what has got everyone so quiet. lots of undercover projects???????????????............................hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


zach, i will be in touch for shirts for the spring show. getting sponsors lined up right now. i have been working 6 day work weeks :uh: . trying to squeeze the time in to my busy schedule to get sponsors, organize the next show, build a car, and be a dad  

2008 will be a good year for this town


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whatsup people...i just completed my move to Springfield...so im an hour closer lol...cant wait for the next show


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 4 2008, 10:46 PM~9609998
> *whatsup people...i just completed my move to Springfield...so im an hour closer lol...cant wait for the next show
> *


whats up aarhon, we are planning something for late may or early june. just waiting for some other show dates to come out to make sure we dont have it to close together with another show.


been working on the caddi????????

tell everyone i said hi.........

talked to maverick lately???? it's been quiet on here lately, haven't heard much from the usual suspects.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jan 4 2008, 02:06 AM~9603254
> *What up KC!! how you guys been.... :biggrin:
> *


doin good. how's wichita treatin you???you workin on anything new????

hey i don't know if i already asked you this or not. was that you friend that brought the turntables and d.j.ed at HOPTOBERFEST. been trying to figure were he showed up from and i know you said your boy up here in K.C. D.J.ed.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 4 2008, 09:27 AM~9605011
> *hey EVERYONE! and i do mean E V E R Y O N E !!!!!!!!!!.....Im thinking "RIDE OR DIE" will start on the last sunday of march. that way we can cook-out agin like last time and chat about the cruise plans for the summer. i was thinking every first friday and every last sunday. fridays for night cruising in the cross roads and sundays for day cruise like last time and cooking and chilling. that way everyone knows they can do atleast one cruise a month. and outta towners know when they can catch a gathering too. let me know what you all think. you too boon. i know you dont like to waste time on BULLSHITING either. hit me up peeps. (k.c. and yonder).
> --------------------
> 
> ...


no comments? everyone must be down then. :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 4 2008, 11:11 PM~9610206
> *whats up aarhon, we are planning something for late may or early june. just waiting for some other show dates to come out to make sure we dont have it to close together with another show.
> been working on the caddi????????
> 
> ...


not much man like i said just moved up to springfield...starting to work on my caddy this month to have it ready by spring...about to do some chrome uppers and lowers front and back :0 
and got some new shit done to the setup to...gonna be looking dam good if i can make it happen


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 4 2008, 11:23 PM~9610861
> *no comments? everyone must be down then. :biggrin:
> *


TRUESTYLE C.C. will be there


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Jan 6 2008, 03:05 PM~9621986
> *TRUESTYLE C.C. will be there
> *


good lookin. we'll see ya.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 4 2008, 10:11 PM~9610206
> *whats up aarhon, we are planning something for late may or early june. just waiting for some other show dates to come out to make sure we dont have it to close together with another show.
> been working on the caddi????????
> 
> ...


WHATS UP DJ I SEE YOUR PLANNING AN EVENT FOR NEXT YEAR. HERS A TOPIC YOU COULD ALSO POST INFO IN http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381615
HOPE THIS HELPS WITH YOUR PLANNING OF YOUR EVENT 
SO I CAN SUPPORT YOUR EVENT & OTHER MIDWEST EVENTS GOODLUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jan 6 2008, 10:05 PM~9624360
> *WHATS UP DJ  I SEE YOUR PLANNING AN EVENT FOR NEXT YEAR. HERS A TOPIC YOU COULD ALSO POST INFO IN http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381615
> HOPE THIS HELPS WITH YOUR PLANNING OF YOUR EVENT
> SO I CAN SUPPORT YOUR EVENT & OTHER MIDWEST EVENTS GOODLUCK :thumbsup:
> *


good lookin out :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 4 2008, 10:11 PM~9610206
> *whats up aarhon, we are planning something for late may or early june. just waiting for some other show dates to come out to make sure we dont have it to close together with another show.
> been working on the caddi????????
> 
> ...


hey sup bro..we gettin ready..look forward to it.  

you still workin on that lac?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Jan 6 2008, 04:05 PM~9621986
> *TRUESTYLE C.C. will be there
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 7 2008, 01:30 PM~9630284
> *hey sup bro..we gettin ready..look forward to it.
> 
> you still workin on that lac?
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone still got this little ol branson show i was talking about on there mind? i know maverick does...what about the rest of you all?


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 7 2008, 08:54 PM~9634247
> *anyone still got this little ol branson show i was talking about on there mind? i know maverick does...what about the rest of you all?
> *


im goin! whats the dates?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 7 2008, 07:54 PM~9634247
> *anyone still got this little ol branson show i was talking about on there mind? i know maverick does...what about the rest of you all?
> *


im goin fo sho doe. when?


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 6 2008, 10:09 AM~9619860
> *not much man like i said just moved up to springfield...starting to work on my caddy this month to have it ready by spring...about to do some chrome uppers and lowers front and back  :0
> and got some new shit done to the setup to...gonna be looking dam good if i can make it happen
> *


hope all is ok for everyone in springfield!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 8 2008, 11:54 AM~9639644
> *hope all is ok for everyone in springfield!
> *


WHY? did a stink bomb go off in that mug er wha?..................on another note.............ride er die bizzitch!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

it was a tornado silly...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 8 2008, 01:54 PM~9639644
> *hope all is ok for everyone in springfield!
> *


thanks and yes were all good here...it was a rough night ..tornado sirens from 5pm till 10- 10:30 then it all calmed down...went to bed only to wake up at 2:30 am by another siren...looked outside and the trees were bent in half it looked like..crazy shit..turned tv on the dam tornado was like 2 miles from us....

there were 2-4 of them that hit in the first storm and atleast 1 or 2 at the 2nd storm around 2:30 am..which was worse than the first one on my side of town

felt like i was in a war or some shit with all the sirens going off forever like it seemed :uh: 

i like tornadoes but that shit was close lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Jan 7 2008, 10:57 PM~9635092
> *im goin! whats the dates?
> *


2nd weekend of august...as soon as i find out the dates we can get registered ill get all the info posted..and if we can get about 10-20 cars that would be great and i might be able to get us a nice parking spot where we can all park together


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 8 2008, 08:17 PM~9642991
> *2nd weekend of august...as soon as i find out the dates we can get registered ill get all the info posted..and if we can get about 10-20 cars that would be great and i might be able to get us a nice parking spot where we can all park together
> *


keep us posted


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 8 2008, 07:17 PM~9642991
> *2nd weekend of august...as soon as i find out the dates we can get registered ill get all the info posted..and if we can get about 10-20 cars that would be great and i might be able to get us a nice parking spot where we can all park together
> *


i doubt 20 will be a problem. cant wait to blow the top off these fools! :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 9 2008, 01:29 AM~9646085
> *i doubt 20 will be a problem. cant wait to blow the top off these fools! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 7 2008, 06:24 AM~9628818
> *good lookin out :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Jan 8 2008, 09:17 PM~9643603
> *keep us posted
> *


x 2


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 7 2008, 07:54 PM~9634247
> *anyone still got this little ol branson show i was talking about on there mind? i know maverick does...what about the rest of you all?
> *


I don't know yet...How was your move,homie?Did you have a good holiday?


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry Im late!!!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

sssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yo! gotta call today bout the "world of wheels" show. its gonna be a 3day event @ bartle hall. feb. 15 16 & 17th. 50.00 entry fee for the hole weekend. if everyone can get together without being a bunch'a pussies that would be superb. we could all have a lowrider section as a hole....basicly a show within a show and that = dope. i hear pictures need to be submitted to these fuck heads that run the show. i guess to see if they're not buckets.....o'well. ANYWAY, this could be a good kickoff show for the year. let me know if you guys are down. i guess we NEED to get it together asap. REMEMBER, THIS HASNT HAPPEND IN YEARS! WE CAN BE ONE HUGE CARCLUB TO REP K.C. AGIN LIKE IT SHOULD BE DONE!!!!!! LETS DO THIS!!!! HOLLA....... :biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 11 2008, 12:19 AM~9664337
> *yo! gotta call today bout the "world of wheels" show. its gonna be a 3day event @ bartle hall.  feb. 15 16 & 17th. 50.00 entry fee for the hole weekend. if everyone can get together without being a bunch'a pussies that would be superb. we could all have a lowrider section as a hole....basicly a show within a show and that = dope. i hear pictures need to be submitted to these fuck heads that run the show. i guess to see if they're not buckets.....o'well. ANYWAY, this could be a good kickoff show for the year. let me know if you guys are down. i guess we NEED to get it together asap. REMEMBER, THIS HASNT HAPPEND IN YEARS! WE CAN BE ONE HUGE CARCLUB TO REP K.C. AGIN LIKE IT SHOULD BE DONE!!!!!! LETS DO THIS!!!! HOLLA....... :biggrin:
> *


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Jan 11 2008, 11:02 AM~9667592
> *:thumbsup:
> *


you tryin to roll?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

thats sounds cool...to bad i have to work weekends right now


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 11 2008, 06:18 PM~9670704
> *you tryin to roll?
> *


keep us posted. my car wont be done til april but ill be there to hang out with you all and help with what i can.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 10 2008, 10:19 PM~9664337
> *yo! gotta call today bout the "world of wheels" show. its gonna be a 3day event @ bartle hall.  feb. 15 16 & 17th. 50.00 entry fee for the hole weekend. if everyone can get together without being a bunch'a pussies that would be superb. we could all have a lowrider section as a hole....basicly a show within a show and that = dope. i hear pictures need to be submitted to these fuck heads that run the show. i guess to see if they're not buckets.....o'well. ANYWAY, this could be a good kickoff show for the year. let me know if you guys are down. i guess we NEED to get it together asap. REMEMBER, THIS HASNT HAPPEND IN YEARS! WE CAN BE ONE HUGE CARCLUB TO REP K.C. AGIN LIKE IT SHOULD BE DONE!!!!!! LETS DO THIS!!!! HOLLA....... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whatsup


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 13 2008, 06:23 PM~9683956
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: how's everything going bro? you and the fam have a good holiday?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jan 13 2008, 08:44 PM~9684768
> *:wave: how's everything going bro? you and the fam have a good holiday?
> *


good how about you?


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

''WHAT IS UP K.C.''?????


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 13 2008, 09:24 PM~9686484
> *''WHAT IS UP K.C.''?????
> *


sup g? its becoming crunch time for the season to reboot. sup in the lou?


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Jan 14 2008, 10:00 AM~9689785
> *:wave:
> *


whats up chicago


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Jan 14 2008, 09:00 AM~9689785
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin: hows it going out there bro.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 13 2008, 09:47 PM~9686071
> *good how about you?
> *


had some good holidays, bought a regal the other day so i have something to drive while i juice the linc. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jan 15 2008, 10:00 AM~9699346
> *had some good holidays, bought a regal the other day so i have something to drive while i juice the linc. :biggrin:
> *


is it being juiced right now? :0


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 15 2008, 10:29 AM~9699817
> *is it being juiced right now?  :0
> *


Not yet. I need to get a new back window for the regal then i'm gonna order my kit. 
BMH Baby!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

who needs a back window..get juice lol


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

IF ANY ONE HAS ANY SHOW DATES FOR 2008, PLEASE LIST THEM ON HERE.

TEXAS, ARKANSAS, OKLAHOMA, KANSAS, MISSOURI, IOWA, ILLINOIS, NEBRASKA

MIDWEST CONNECTION DOIN IN 08'


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

WHOS GOIN TO WORLD OF WHEELS ?????


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

who has a hook up on chrome

i need to have 4 stucchi checks, 6 parker faucet slow downs, 4 parker accumulators and my wammy pump mount chromed

anyone know a place with good chrome and good prices with a quick turn around time....im looking to do this soon


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

PM big rich, he does alot of chrome for people on here.


----------



## schatt83 (Dec 2, 2007)

anyone have any dates in the kc area for car shows


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Jan 16 2008, 08:42 PM~9714331
> *WHOS GOIN TO WORLD OF WHEELS ?????
> *


U KNOW I'LL B THERE ANYBODY ELSE GOING ITS INSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jan 17 2008, 02:10 PM~9718790
> *PM big rich, he does alot of chrome for people on here.
> *


yeah ive talked to him but he dont want to mess with the smaller parts


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schatt83_@Jan 17 2008, 08:09 PM~9721467
> *anyone have any dates in the kc area for car shows
> *


HAVE NOT SET A DATE YET, BUT SOMETIME IN LATE MAY OR EARLY JUNE.

TRYING TO LET SOME OTHER ANNUAL SHOWS GET POSTED FIRST SO WE DON'T SCHEDULE DATES TO CLOSELY.

KEEP POSTED. IF YOU COME ACROSS ANY OTHER SHOW DATES IN THE MIDWEST PLEASE POST THEM ON THIS THREAD.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 14 2008, 12:32 AM~9688446
> *sup g? its becoming crunch time for the season to reboot. sup in the lou?
> *


Whatz up?Not too much here...Itz too cold to do anything right now.Im about to do some work on da cutty.Oh,I rolled it for awhile yesterday,& it was COLD! :werd:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 17 2008, 07:31 PM~9722209
> *yeah ive talked to him but he dont want to mess with the smaller parts
> *


Whatz up Aaron?Guess what homie?I got a 64' Chevy Impala SS,yesterday... :biggrin: It needs some work,but thats why I got it,ya know.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 17 2008, 07:31 PM~9722209
> *yeah ive talked to him but he dont want to mess with the smaller parts
> *


Whatz up Aaron?Guess what homie?I got a 64' Chevy Impala SS,yesterday... :biggrin: It needs some work,but thats why I got it,ya know.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

64 drop?????



> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 18 2008, 11:24 AM~9726113
> *Whatz up Aaron?Guess what homie?I got a 64' Chevy Impala SS,yesterday... :biggrin: It needs some work,but thats why I got it,ya know.
> *


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

hmmm guess jus us homie :dunno: 




> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Jan 17 2008, 08:48 PM~9721804
> *U KNOW I'LL B THERE ANYBODY ELSE GOING ITS INSIDE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Jan 18 2008, 04:04 PM~9728243
> *hmmm guess jus us homie :dunno:
> *


When and where is it? :dunno:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 18 2008, 10:22 AM~9726103
> *Whatz up Aaron?Guess what homie?I got a 64' Chevy Impala SS,yesterday... :biggrin: It needs some work,but thats why I got it,ya know.
> *


any sneak peaks bro?


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

february 15,16,17 50 bucks at think bartle hall or something like that


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Jan 19 2008, 01:36 PM~9734235
> *february 15,16,17 50 bucks at think bartle hall or something like that
> *


 it looks like im rollin.


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 19 2008, 02:46 PM~9734612
> *it looks like im rollin.
> *


WE GOT 14 CARS GOING AND STILL COUNTING ON MORE COMING COME ON EVERYBODY WHERE U AT LETS GET THE YEAR STARTED RIGHT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Jan 19 2008, 06:56 PM~9735782
> *WE GOT 14 CARS GOING AND STILL COUNTING ON MORE COMING COME ON EVERYBODY WHERE U AT LETS GET THE YEAR STARTED RIGHT
> *


hey, i need the info to inroll in this bitch


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Jan 19 2008, 07:56 PM~9735782
> *WE GOT 14 CARS GOING AND STILL COUNTING ON MORE COMING COME ON EVERYBODY WHERE U AT LETS GET THE YEAR STARTED RIGHT
> *


ill be there to support you guys but not with the car, it wont be done til late march or early april. hoping to have it done for the first bbq/cruise the last sunday in march.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 18 2008, 11:24 AM~9726113
> *Whatz up Aaron?Guess what homie?I got a 64' Chevy Impala SS,yesterday... :biggrin: It needs some work,but thats why I got it,ya know.
> *


hey man not much hows things with you?
64 huh? gonna start on it or wait till that cutty is done?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Jan 20 2008, 01:47 PM~9739835
> *ill be there to support you guys but not with the car, it wont be done til late march or early april. hoping to have it done for the first bbq/cruise the last sunday in march.
> *


good to hear.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Jan 18 2008, 03:03 PM~9728234
> *64 drop?????
> *










No,but itz a 64' SS & datz what I wanted!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jan 19 2008, 04:55 AM~9732543
> *any sneak peaks bro?
> *










Herez one for ya homie!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 20 2008, 04:32 PM~9740696
> *hey man not much hows things with you?
> 64 huh? gonna start on it or wait till that cutty is done?
> *










Aaron,itz like dis homie...It was 20 degrees in da LOU yesterday,& I was out in da cutty,''ROLLIN'' (now datz a real rida & itz pretty CRAZY too)!  Yeah,Im gonna finish da ''PINK CUTTY'' 1st. & as soon as itz done,I will start on all the rust & body work,ya know.But,at least I got a 64' Chevy Impala SS,after wantin one for about 10 years or so! :uh: C-YA MAN!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:loco:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

what up everybody :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 21 2008, 08:25 PM~9750385
> *what up everybody :biggrin:
> *


they got internets in the country? What's up Billy? :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 21 2008, 12:33 AM~9743534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i drove the caddy to work saturday...it was 25 out :cheesy: 

i only drive it to work on sat or sun cause the parking lot is practically empty


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 21 2008, 09:25 PM~9750385
> *what up everybody :biggrin:
> *


DAMN WHATS UP STRANGER. HOWS THE NEW HOUSE?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

the fuck!!!?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 3 2008, 01:18 PM~9597090
> *hey EVERYONE!  and i do mean E V E R Y O N E !!!!!!!!!!.....Im thinking "RIDE OR DIE" will start on the last sunday of march. that way we can cook-out agin like last time and chat about the cruise plans for the summer. i was thinking every first friday and every last sunday. fridays for night cruising in the cross roads and sundays for day cruise like last time and cooking and chilling. that way everyone knows they can do atleast one cruise a month. and outta towners know when they can catch a gathering too. let me know what you all think. you too boon. i know you dont like to waste time on BULLSHITING either. hit me up peeps. (k.c. and yonder).
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

vote for me lol

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry9782114


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 25 2008, 02:37 PM~9782125
> *vote for me lol
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry9782114
> *


$$$$$ :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 25 2008, 02:38 PM~9782142
> *$$$$$  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


ill hook you up on a good deal on a nice adex :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 26 2008, 12:13 AM~9786181
> *ill hook you up on a good deal on a nice adex :0
> *


lol :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2008, 01:34 AM~9786894
> *lol  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

up up up


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 08:19 PM~9791454
> *up up up
> *


go vote noah :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 26 2008, 06:20 PM~9791460
> *go vote noah  :biggrin:
> *


i tried. dont i just click the dot????


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 08:40 PM~9791558
> *i tried. dont i just click the dot????
> *


 click the dot then click submit at the bottom


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 26 2008, 09:13 PM~9792198
> *click the dot then click submit at the bottom
> *


Mine is already in... :biggrin:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

I'm going to be nice and not enter my trunk :biggrin: Good luck homie


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Jan 27 2008, 04:35 AM~9794167
> *I'm going to be nice and not enter my trunk :biggrin:  Good luck homie
> *


go ahead...its to late :biggrin: 

only 20 entrys allowed lol

but your trunk is definatly nice ..seen it in KC and in STL

gave me some inspiration for my trunk thats for sure lol...i got plans for a mirror in my trunk floor :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

For all my K C riders and all my other homies don't forget we got that chrome hook up at streetriders.Heres some for the homies from southside. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

you know im next on that list! once i get my hand on tims elco, or i guess i should just say my elco, im gonna NEED to do that. shit looks good. thats not jose's shit though is it?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 30 2008, 06:12 AM~9819209
> *you know im next on that list! once i get my hand on tims elco, or i guess i should just say my elco, im gonna NEED to do that. shit looks good. thats not jose's shit though is it?
> *


I know you gonna do it all bro. :biggrin: And nah not joses.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 29 2008, 11:37 PM~9819422
> *I know you gonna do it all bro. :biggrin: And nah not joses.
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 29 2008, 09:22 PM~9816852
> *For all my K C riders and all my other homies don't forget we got that chrome hook up at streetriders.Heres some for the homies from southside. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 3 2008, 01:18 PM~9597090
> *hey EVERYONE!  and i do mean E V E R Y O N E !!!!!!!!!!.....Im thinking "RIDE OR DIE" will start on the last sunday of march. that way we can cook-out agin like last time and chat about the cruise plans for the summer. i was thinking every first friday and every last sunday. fridays for night cruising in the cross roads and sundays for day cruise like last time and cooking and chilling. that way everyone knows they can do atleast one cruise a month. and outta towners know when they can catch a gathering too. let me know what you all think. you too boon. i know you dont like to waste time on BULLSHITING either. hit me up peeps. (k.c. and yonder).
> *


 its comming. whats up everyone? does it sound good?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whatsup kc


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 1 2008, 02:03 PM~9841766
> *whatsup kc
> *


the sky :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 30 2008, 11:00 PM~9828267
> *its comming. whats up everyone? does it sound good?
> *


man, you guys are all so fucking cooooool! :uh: :barf:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

i cant wait  



> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 1 2008, 08:39 PM~9844629
> *man, you guys are all so fucking cooooool!  :uh:  :barf:
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Feb 5 2008, 06:56 AM~9868342
> *i cant wait
> *


shoo, i know you are a real "ryda" :biggrin: its the other too cool for school peeps im wondering bout. they're prolly ALL too damn broke to have the net. :0 :cheesy: spendin all that scratch on their wheels.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 3 2008, 01:18 PM~9597090
> *hey EVERYONE!  and i do mean E V E R Y O N E !!!!!!!!!!.....Im thinking "RIDE OR DIE" will start on the last sunday of march. that way we can cook-out agin like last time and chat about the cruise plans for the summer. i was thinking every first friday and every last sunday. fridays for night cruising in the cross roads and sundays for day cruise like last time and cooking and chilling. that way everyone knows they can do atleast one cruise a month. and outta towners know when they can catch a gathering too. let me know what you all think. you too boon. i know you dont like to waste time on BULLSHITING either. hit me up peeps. (k.c. and yonder).
> *


be there or be queer? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERYBODY  IAM LOOKING FOR A HONDA ACCORD WAGON (91 -93)
KEEP AND EYE OUT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

WHOS GOT SOME ALL GOLD 13s FO A BRUVA????? AND I DO MEAN ALLLLLL GOLD! PLEASE HELP. if i dont find some by the end of the month, a new born baby will get shot in the fuckin face!!!!.............i know its a little sad so do your part and try to help me... :uh: 

or the baby, i guess.


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

ROLLING OUT TO WORLD OF WHEELS NEXT WEEK :biggrin: WHERE YOU GUYS AT EVERY BODY NOT COMING!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Feb 8 2008, 10:32 PM~9899142
> *ROLLING OUT TO WORLD OF WHEELS NEXT WEEK :biggrin: WHERE YOU GUYS AT EVERY BODY NOT COMING!!!!
> *


whats up...how that weather out there :biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 9 2008, 08:29 AM~9901616
> *whats up...how that weather out there :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS GOOD SO FAR HOW ARE YOU DOING AARON!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

didnt enter my ride  got too much shit i gotta do to it. but ill see you fools there. 
RIDE OR DIE comming soon bruthas.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Feb 10 2008, 05:57 PM~9910008
> *LOOKS GOOD SO FAR HOW ARE YOU DOING AARON!!!
> *


doing good....weather here is 3-4 inches of ice :uh:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 11 2008, 06:47 PM~9919344
> *doing good....weather here is 3-4 inches of ice  :uh:
> *


BE CAREFUL DOWN THERE STAY INSIDE IF U CAN :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Feb 11 2008, 11:54 PM~9920955
> *BE CAREFUL DOWN THERE STAY INSIDE IF U CAN :biggrin:
> *


























































:uh: 



i hate winter....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a143/sla...%20ice%20storm/


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Feb 6 2008, 01:08 PM~9878289
> *WHATS UP EVERYBODY   IAM LOOKING FOR A HONDA ACCORD WAGON (91 -93)
> KEEP AND EYE OUT
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 12 2008, 07:51 PM~9928031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 6 2008, 11:25 PM~9883754
> *WHOS GOT SOME ALL GOLD 13s FO A BRUVA????? AND I DO MEAN ALLLLLL GOLD!  PLEASE HELP. if i dont find some by the end of the month, a new born baby will get shot in the fuckin face!!!!.............i know its a little sad so do your part and try to help me... :uh:
> 
> or the baby, i guess.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 11 2008, 06:47 PM~9919344
> *doing good....weather here is 3-4 inches of ice  :uh:
> *


Damn Aaron,I think the ice hit u harder then it hit here in Jefferson County,MO. :0


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

BOINK


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Feb 13 2008, 12:33 PM~9932704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam man that bronco looks FUCKED up lol


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Bump for the homies :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

its dirty but its a start....


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 14 2008, 12:22 PM~9941694
> *its dirty but its a start....
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta start somewhere right?


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

WORLD OF WHEELS


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Feb 15 2008, 10:38 AM~9949341
> *WORLD OF WHEELS
> *


what time does it end on sunday?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

fresh pink paint on the engine parts


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

[/quote]


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

>


[/quote]

IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD  DID YOU DO IT ! IT'S DAME GOOD WORK


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

curly dun did it. smokin too huh?


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 17 2008, 09:22 PM~9967138
> *curly dun did it. smokin too huh?
> *


BAD ASS !!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam thats some nice leaf work


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389679# :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 3 2008, 01:18 PM~9597090
> *hey EVERYONE!  and i do mean E V E R Y O N E !!!!!!!!!!.....Im thinking "RIDE OR DIE" will start on the last sunday of march. that way we can cook-out agin like last time and chat about the cruise plans for the summer. i was thinking every first friday and every last sunday. fridays for night cruising in the cross roads and sundays for day cruise like last time and cooking and chilling. that way everyone knows they can do atleast one cruise a month. and outta towners know when they can catch a gathering too. let me know what you all think. you too boon. i know you dont like to waste time on BULLSHITING either. hit me up peeps. (k.c. and yonder).
> *


DONT BE AFAID!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD  DID YOU DO IT ! IT'S DAME GOOD WORK 
[/quote]Shit no homie ,don't always believe what you hear just becuase you can do something your self doesn't mean you should do it yourself.  This dude is big in the game and IMO the best in the game.No one out here can do leaf or stripping like him.  But you can see that for yourself,stop by the shop and see the other car he did. :biggrin:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 22 2008, 12:16 PM~10004489
> *DONT BE AFAID!
> *


bustin ass to get the car done for the last sunday in march!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Feb 22 2008, 06:52 PM~10007482
> *bustin ass to get the car done for the last sunday in march!
> *


YESSSSSSS!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Whats goin down in KC... I'm gonna be up there march 14-16th. let me know bro's


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 13 2008, 09:56 PM~9938152
> *dam man that bronco looks FUCKED up lol
> *


Yeah Aaron,itz a 91' Chevy Blazer & dude rolled it about 8 times.I got it for $500 & it has a brand new 350 Chevy Small Block(chromed out)& a 350 turbo tranny & Flo-Master duals & a B&M shifter & a nice set of 17'' chrome wheels.Im parting it out if u know somebody... :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Feb 24 2008, 10:26 PM~10020782
> *Yeah Aaron,itz a 91' Chevy Blazer & dude rolled it about 8 times.I got it for $500 & it has a brand new 350 Chevy Small Block(chromed out)& a 350 turbo tranny & Flo-Master duals & a B&M shifter & a nice set of 17'' chrome wheels.Im parting it out if u know somebody... :biggrin:
> *


i dont know anyone but thats a good deal for the motor and shit..plus the rims nice


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 23 2008, 04:44 AM~10010676
> *Whats goin down in KC... I'm gonna be up there march 14-16th. let me know bro's
> *


im always down to roll.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 3 2008, 01:18 PM~9597090
> *hey EVERYONE!  and i do mean E V E R Y O N E !!!!!!!!!!.....Im thinking "RIDE OR DIE" will start on the last sunday of march. that way we can cook-out agin like last time and chat about the cruise plans for the summer. i was thinking every first friday and every last sunday. fridays for night cruising in the cross roads and sundays for day cruise like last time and cooking and chilling. that way everyone knows they can do atleast one cruise a month. and outta towners know when they can catch a gathering too. let me know what you all think. you too boon. i know you dont like to waste time on BULLSHITING either. hit me up peeps. (k.c. and yonder).
> *


agin and agin..... :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

Last sunday in March is my b-day how nice of you to throw me a party :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:around: :around: :around:   :around: :around:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

page 3 ?????????????????????????

that may be a first for this thread. were is everyone at.

weather is starting to get nice. lets start making plans.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Feb 28 2008, 07:56 PM~10053080
> *page 3 ?????????????????????????
> 
> that may be a first for this thread. were is everyone at.
> ...



DAM RIGHT..we got to get it going :biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Feb 28 2008, 05:56 PM~10053080
> *page 3 ?????????????????????????
> 
> that may be a first for this thread. were is everyone at.
> ...



DOWN-IV-LIFE IS READY


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

man just found out you cant install aftermarket stereos in my brougham. kinda bummed me out. need somebody with some car audio knowledge to bring some light to this subject.  

fuck it looks like switches it is then. maybe i'll just hum the lowrider song in my head :uh: 

seriously this isn't funny, i got to have some beat. like LL COOL J said "I CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT MY RADIO" :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 24 2008, 10:05 PM~10021813
> *i dont know anyone but thats a good deal for the motor and shit..plus the rims nice
> *


''I know datz right''... :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Feb 29 2008, 05:27 AM~10056816
> *man just found out you cant install aftermarket stereos in my brougham. kinda bummed me out. need somebody with some car audio knowledge to bring some light to this subject.
> 
> fuck it looks like switches it is then. maybe i'll just hum the lowrider song in my head :uh:
> ...


You can put a radio in any car! :yessad: You might have to install it up under the dash or in the glovebox or something like that.  But,I know I gotz to have my beatz,& datz dat... :biggrin: PEACE OUT HOMIE!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

OH I'LL GET IT FIGURED OUT. ITS JUST SEEMS LIKE I ALWAYS FIND THE RIDES THAT WANT TO BE DIFFICULT. 

GUESS NEXT TIME I'LL JUST HAVE TO GET A G BODY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Feb 29 2008, 08:20 PM~10061283
> *OH I'LL GET IT FIGURED OUT. ITS JUST SEEMS LIKE I ALWAYS FIND THE RIDES THAT WANT TO BE DIFFICULT.
> 
> GUESS NEXT TIME I'LL JUST HAVE TO GET A G BODY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


All you have to do is run new speaker wires...if probably has a factory amp like lincolns do so you can't just use the factory wires. Not a big deal at all. Stereo....AND switches. :yes:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Feb 29 2008, 09:20 PM~10061283
> *OH I'LL GET IT FIGURED OUT. ITS JUST SEEMS LIKE I ALWAYS FIND THE RIDES THAT WANT TO BE DIFFICULT.
> 
> GUESS NEXT TIME I'LL JUST HAVE TO GET A G BODY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you can do it...remove your ash try and mount the cd player in that area like mine


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Damn Aaron,that looks clean as hell homie...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Mar 1 2008, 10:17 PM~10067314
> *Damn Aaron,that looks clean as hell homie...
> *


old pics lol...nothing changed in there though..still clean :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Whats goin down in KC March 14,15,&16th? I will be in town and need something to do other than chill at harrahs all day! Hit me up on the PM :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Mar 2 2008, 05:50 AM~10069280
> *Whats goin down in KC March 14,15,&16th? I will be in town and need something to do other than chill at harrahs all day! Hit me up on the PM :biggrin:
> *


you can come to springfield for a visit :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 2 2008, 06:31 PM~10071826
> *you can come to springfield for a visit  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Mar 2 2008, 05:50 AM~10069280
> *
> Whats goin down in KC March 14,15,&16th? I will be in town and need something to do other than chill at harrahs all day! Hit me up on the PM :biggrin:
> *


SHIT, YOU STILL GOT MY NUMBER, THATS THE WEEKEND BEFORE ST. PATRICKS DAY, WE CAN FIND SOMETHING FOR YOU AROUND HERE. HIT ME UP AND WE CAN ROLL OUT. BOONE(816)769-6428)


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

WHEN IS THE NEXT CAR SHOW ,BBQ,WHAT EVER!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Mar 3 2008, 01:51 PM~10077204
> *WHEN IS THE NEXT CAR SHOW ,BBQ,WHAT EVER!!
> *


I BELIEVE NOAH HAS GOT THAT SET UP FOR THE LAST WEEKEND IN MARCH(WEATHER PENDING)

NOAH WHATS THE WORD

OTHER THAN THAT I THINK WE ARE HAVING A PICNIC CRUISE ON MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND AT SWOPE PARK.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 4 2008, 12:18 PM~10085257
> *I BELIEVE NOAH HAS GOT THAT SET UP FOR THE LAST WEEKEND IN MARCH(WEATHER PENDING)
> 
> NOAH WHATS THE WORD
> ...


is the memorial day cruise picnic like the one we had in october?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 3 2008, 10:04 AM~10076043
> *SHIT, YOU STILL GOT MY NUMBER, THATS THE WEEKEND BEFORE ST. PATRICKS DAY, WE CAN FIND SOMETHING FOR YOU AROUND HERE. HIT ME UP AND WE CAN ROLL OUT.  BOONE(816)769-6428)
> *


Will do that for sure bro.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Feb 27 2008, 04:22 AM~10040643
> *Last sunday in March is my b-day how nice of you to throw me a party :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT THE PLAN WAS :ugh: :biggrin: 
we'll just need to bring a cake then huh.  how many candles?


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 4 2008, 09:49 PM~10089763
> *THATS WHAT THE PLAN WAS :ugh:  :biggrin:
> we'll just need to bring a cake then huh.   how many candles?
> *


21 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Mar 4 2008, 12:45 PM~10085982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It won't be as big as the one in October....we are not looking to have tons of people come in from out of town....just all the locals fill up a section of the park. Then later in the day the regulars will overload the park with cars. Last year was great!

Video clip from last year! (its huge)
Copy and paste into browser: http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main pages/Movies/memorial 2007.rm


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

MARCH 30TH..."RIDE OR GO FUCK YOURSELF" (i mean "or die") :dunno: easy mistake :biggrin: 
same as the last one. meet at home depot on linwood and main at 1:00. 
cruise from there and have a cookout at the skate park. 
quite a few people have been hittin me up. should be good.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Mar 5 2008, 03:30 AM~10092763
> *21  :biggrin:
> *


aaaawwwwwwwww, justa baby  we'll hook you up.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 4 2008, 10:18 AM~10085257
> *I BELIEVE NOAH HAS GOT THAT SET UP FOR THE LAST WEEKEND IN MARCH(WEATHER PENDING) :uh:
> NOAH WHATS THE WORD
> 
> ...


i hope it works out. i had a good time on that last run. this time we will get some good footage!!!!!
anthony called me and suggested we try rosedale park agin. im down if everyone else is down, doesnt really matter to me. i figure if alot of people agree on here, if any, we can try that. other than that, i figure we can just get that figured out at the depot along with the cruise route. i liked the last one, other than the riders spliting up half way through. so give any input you guys might have to me on here. thanks. and hopefully its even bigger and better. from the sounds and looks of it, it will be.


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

IAM DOWN !! DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

WHAT WE NEED TO DO IS HAVE LOCATIONS ALONG THE ROUTE WHERE IF WE GET SPLIT UP WE JUST MEET THERE. IT CAN BE A PARK, PARKING LOT, A BUSINESS WHATEVER. IF WE HAVE MANY MORE CARS IT WILL BE IMPOSSIBLE FOR EVERYONE TO STAY IN ONE LONG LINE. I KNOW A FEW SPOTS WHERE WE CAN GET ALL THE CARS TOGETHER AND GET PICTURES WITH K.C. LANDMARKS AND HAVE THE CITY IN THE BACKDROP. IT WOULD BE A CHANCE FOR EVERYONE TO GET SOME PHOTO OPS FOR THEIR CARS. IF ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO GET A HOLD OF SOME NICE CAMERAS DO IT. WE HAVE LEARNED IN THE PAST CHEAP CAMERAS DON'T CUT IT :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 6 2008, 08:34 PM~10109014
> *WHAT WE NEED TO DO IS HAVE LOCATIONS ALONG THE ROUTE WHERE IF WE GET SPLIT UP WE JUST MEET THERE. IT CAN BE A PARK, PARKING LOT, A BUSINESS WHATEVER. IF WE HAVE MANY MORE CARS IT WILL BE IMPOSSIBLE FOR EVERYONE TO STAY IN ONE LONG LINE. I KNOW A FEW SPOTS WHERE WE CAN GET ALL THE CARS TOGETHER AND GET PICTURES WITH K.C. LANDMARKS AND HAVE THE CITY IN THE BACKDROP. IT WOULD BE A CHANCE FOR EVERYONE TO GET SOME PHOTO OPS FOR THEIR CARS. IF ANYONE KNOWS HOW TO GET A HOLD OF SOME NICE CAMERAS DO IT. WE HAVE LEARNED IN THE PAST CHEAP CAMERAS DON'T CUT IT :uh:
> *


i definately agree with all that!!! i dont have the nicest camara on earth but feel i can take some decent shots....we'll see.
also, i feel it would be nice to drop some people off at a spot to catch footage of us all rolling in. it could be at a gas station or where ever. i really want to document this better than last time cause shit was off the hook!!!
id also really like it if eric and the bikes could be there agin to block off the lights. that worked well.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

what landmarks are you thinking of?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

LIBERTY MEMORIAL, DOWN BY THE CONVENTION CENTER THERE IS A PARKING LOT OFF TO THE SOUTH THAT HAS ALOT OF ROOM AND A BADASS BACKDROP OF DOWNTOWN.

THIS CRUISE COULD GET PRETTY BIG, I DONT KNOW IF BLOCKING INTERSECTIONS ARE GONNA KEEP US ON THE GOOD SIDE OF KCPD. I DON'T WANT US TO GET A BAD REPUTATION AND THEM WANT TO SHUT DOWN FUTURE CRUISES OR SHOWS. I THINK WE SHOULD TAKE A POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND BUILD A POSTIVE APPEARANCE IN THE PUBLIC EYE.

JUST MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 6 2008, 10:32 PM~10109584
> *LIBERTY MEMORIAL, DOWN BY THE CONVENTION CENTER THERE IS A PARKING LOT OFF TO THE SOUTH THAT HAS ALOT OF ROOM AND A BADASS BACKDROP OF DOWNTOWN.
> 
> THIS CRUISE COULD GET PRETTY BIG, I DONT KNOW IF BLOCKING INTERSECTIONS ARE GONNA KEEP US ON THE GOOD SIDE OF KCPD. I DON'T WANT US TO GET A BAD REPUTATION AND THEM WANT TO SHUT DOWN FUTURE CRUISES OR SHOWS. I THINK WE SHOULD TAKE A POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND BUILD A POSTIVE APPEARANCE IN THE PUBLIC EYE.
> ...


Yeah I was watching homeboy do that and thought hey thats pretty cool..first time I pulled up and blocked traffic the fuckin cops pulled me over. :uh:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 6 2008, 10:40 PM~10109653
> *
> *


We got to have more folks crusin this year.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

well whatever it takes to keep it going. im down with.  
boone, maybe we should get together and come up with a route to take and a few meeting points. i can make a map to post up on here and i can also make copies to hand out at the home depot to everyone.
hit me up when you have a chance to connect.


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT  DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 6 2008, 11:43 PM~10109682
> *well whatever it takes to keep it going. im down with.
> boone, maybe we should get together and come up with a route to take and a few meeting points. i can make a map to post up on here and i can also make copies to hand out at the home depot to everyone.
> hit me up when you have a chance to connect.
> *


YEAH I'LL COME DOWN TO YOUR SHOP. MY GIRL IS IN THE PHILIPPINES FOR A MONTH SO I HAVE ALOT OF EXTRA TIME ON MY HANDS. LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU'LL BE DOWN THERE THIS WEEKEND AND WE CAN HASH OUT THE DETAILS


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

don't forget, I got a vx-2000 video camera (the pro kind they use for filming skate videos) and haven't gotten a whip yet so I am down to ride with and film this cruise action. I got the fisheye too, for getting some sick in yo' face action also....


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 7 2008, 08:36 AM~10111801
> *don't forget, I got a vx-2000 video camera (the pro kind they use for filming skate videos) and haven't gotten a whip yet so I am down to ride with and film this cruise action. I got the fisheye too, for getting some sick in yo' face action also....
> *


WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ZACH MISSING IN ACTION  DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 7 2008, 08:36 AM~10111801
> *don't forget, I got a vx-2000 video camera (the pro kind they use for filming skate videos) and haven't gotten a whip yet so I am down to ride with and film this cruise action. I got the fisheye too, for getting some sick in yo' face action also....
> *


thats right. we need that on the scene. im'a call you foo.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 7 2008, 05:41 AM~10111181
> *YEAH I'LL COME DOWN TO YOUR SHOP. MY GIRL IS IN THE PHILIPPINES FOR A MONTH SO I HAVE ALOT OF EXTRA TIME ON MY HANDS. LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU'LL BE DOWN THERE THIS WEEKEND AND WE CAN HASH OUT THE DETAILS
> *


if you can come up tomorrow (sat) that would be cool. im giving the other guy a day off for his b-day, so ill be stuck here all day.
call me at the shop if needed
avatar<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 6 2008, 09:38 AM~10103564
> *MARCH 30TH..."RIDE OR GO FUCK YOURSELF" (i mean "or die") :dunno: easy mistake :biggrin:
> same as the last one. meet at home depot on linwood and main at 1:00.
> cruise from there and have a cookout at the skate park.
> ...


Yeah,we do a lil thing like that here in St. Louis too...Just all us low-riderz,ya know!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 6 2008, 09:38 PM~10109635
> *Yeah I was watching homeboy do that and thought hey thats pretty cool..first time I pulled up and blocked traffic the fuckin cops pulled me over.  :uh:
> *


Mav,thatz just your luck,ain't it homie! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Mar 7 2008, 11:37 AM~10113152
> *Yeah,we do a lil thing like that here in St. Louis too...Just all us low-riderz,ya know!
> *


you should come to one of these.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

up :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Mar 2 2008, 04:50 AM~10069280
> *Whats goin down in KC March 14,15,&16th? I will be in town and need something to do other than chill at harrahs all day! Hit me up on the PM :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lets throw a cruise on for the 15th, it's my boys birthday and well be in KCMO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Mar 8 2008, 03:38 AM~10119334
> *Lets throw a cruise on for the 15th, it's my boys birthday and well be in KCMO!!! :biggrin:
> *


i gotta work till 10pm but can and will roll after that if you guys are out..call me at the shop.
<<<<avatar #<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Will do bro... 
Tweedy


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Mar 7 2008, 12:47 PM~10112802
> *WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ZACH MISSING IN ACTION   DOWN-IV-LIFE
> *


Been busy man, renovating my shop for spring. I'm gonna call you today...


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

weather is getting better :cheesy:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 6 2008, 09:32 PM~10109584
> *LIBERTY MEMORIAL, DOWN BY THE CONVENTION CENTER THERE IS A PARKING LOT OFF TO THE SOUTH THAT HAS ALOT OF ROOM AND A BADASS BACKDROP OF DOWNTOWN.
> 
> THIS CRUISE COULD GET PRETTY BIG, I DONT KNOW IF BLOCKING INTERSECTIONS ARE GONNA KEEP US ON THE GOOD SIDE OF KCPD. I DON'T WANT US TO GET A BAD REPUTATION AND THEM WANT TO SHUT DOWN FUTURE CRUISES OR SHOWS. I THINK WE SHOULD TAKE A POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND BUILD A POSTIVE APPEARANCE IN THE PUBLIC EYE.
> ...


 :wave: :wave: DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Let me know the exact cruise route so I can drive the opposite direction and hop on all you fools!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 11 2008, 11:24 AM~10142568
> *Let me know the exact cruise route so I can drive the opposite direction and hop on all you fools!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


i need to get together with boone and make a map for fools. he has some photo op spots


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

SO DOWNTOWN IT IS. WE CAN ALWAYS HIT THE PLAZA IF WE WANT BUT LETS TAKE IT DOWNTOWN, BOULEVARD, CROWN CENTER. THERE ARE SOME GOOD VIDEO SPOTS ALONG THE WAY AND DOWNTOWN HAS SOME GOOD GRAFITTI, GET SOME DOPE PICS. 

IF ANYONE HAS SOME IDEAS LET US KNOW. 

STARTING AT HOME DEPOT, CROWN CENTER, DOWNTOWN, TURN AROUND

HIT THE BOULEVARD MAYBE SOMEONE WILL BE AROUND THE SHOP??????

COME BACK UP BROADWAY HIT WESPORT THEN PLAZA IF WE WANT  

NEED SOME IDEAS ON SPOTS ALONG THE WAY WE CAN HAVE MEET POINTS IN CASE WE GET SEPERATED, BROKE DOWN, HUNGRY, THIRSTY, HORNY :uh: 

POST UP BIIIIAAATTTTTCCCCHEEESSSSS


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 12 2008, 09:28 AM~10150002
> *TTT
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

From K C all the way to AZ.










We steady puttin K C on the map. :0


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

let me know when you here of any car shows.ill trailer my monte up that way.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 13 2008, 02:20 PM~10160884
> *From K C all the way to AZ.
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY HOMIE SOMEBODY BEAT YOU TOO IT THERE ON THE MAP ALREADY AT 711 AND QUICK TRIPS NEAR YOU  DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 11 2008, 11:24 AM~10142568
> *Let me know the exact cruise route so I can drive the opposite direction and hop on all you fools!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Mar 14 2008, 10:52 AM~10167032
> *SORRY HOMIE SOMEBODY BEAT YOU TOO IT THERE ON THE MAP ALREADY AT 711 AND QUICK TRIPS NEAR YOU   DOWN-IV-LIFE
> *


Im the manager of one here in wichita... :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Mar 14 2008, 02:07 PM~10168416
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## The Snowman (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Mar 14 2008, 03:42 PM~10168674
> *Im the manager of one here in wichita... :biggrin:
> *


is your boss a ********?



if so mine are to at HP (hewlit packard)
:roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Mar 14 2008, 04:52 PM~10167032
> *SORRY HOMIE SOMEBODY BEAT YOU TOO IT THERE ON THE MAP ALREADY AT 711 AND QUICK TRIPS NEAR YOU   MAJESTICS have that on lock. *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Majestics 

































































































































































[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Majestics 

































































































































































[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Majestics 

































































































































































[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

MAJESTICS running shit sorry for all the haters.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 14 2008, 08:55 PM~10170895
> *MAJESTICS running shit sorry for all the haters.
> *


no haters here..thats a fine line of rides for dam sure... is one of the guys in the pics twin and wally? if not they look like them from the movie lol


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 14 2008, 06:55 PM~10170895
> *MAJESTICS running shit sorry for all the haters.
> *


NO HATERS HERE  DO THE DAM THING PUT KC ON THE MAP AGAIN IAM GLAD SOMEBODYS GOING TO OTHER SHOWS AROUND THE WORLD I CANT DO IT :biggrin: THE BIG M CARS ARE BAD ASS RIDES BUT WHEN I GROW UP I WANT TO BE JUST LIKE YOU HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Mar 15 2008, 02:50 PM~10174031
> *NO HATERS HERE   DO THE DAM THING PUT KC ON THE MAP AGAIN IAM GLAD SOMEBODYS GOING TO OTHER SHOWS AROUND THE  WORLD I CANT DO IT  :biggrin: THE BIG M CARS ARE BAD ASS RIDES BUT WHEN I GROW UP I WANT TO BE JUST LIKE YOU HOMIE  :biggrin:  :biggrin: DOWN-IV-LIFE
> *


I know your not a hater bro  hope it don't rub off on you. :biggrin: do your thing bro if you ever want to go to a show with us just holla. :biggrin:What do you mean when you grow up your allready twice my size. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 15 2008, 03:40 AM~10171658
> *no haters here..thats a fine line of rides for dam sure... is one of the guys in the pics twin and wally? if not they look like them from the movie lol
> *











yeah this is twinn from the compton chapter and the other homie is david from Az he's been in for like 30 years,They are both O G's from the M,and real cool homies. :biggrin:And in the back ground thats spike he's funny as hell and always down to clown on fools with his hopper.people out here don't know nothing about how it is out there were they ride and hopp 7 days a week 365 days a year.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 15 2008, 03:53 PM~10175692
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cool thought that was him ... cant wait to get my shit done ALMOST THERE ...just waiting on ups to get here with my chrome :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 16 2008, 02:16 AM~10177074
> *cool thought that was him ... cant wait to get my shit done ALMOST THERE ...just waiting on ups to get here with my chrome  :cheesy:
> *


You should have come to me it would be here allready. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 15 2008, 08:41 PM~10177181
> *You should have come to me it would be here allready. :biggrin:
> *


I told him but it was too late lol..I dont think he knew you did it at the time.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 15 2008, 09:41 PM~10177181
> *You should have come to me it would be here allready. :biggrin:
> *


you know after this i dont know if i want to get any more chrome done

sent my shit to Lona and sons cause they gave me a great price...then i guess they sent to Dallas....guy took 5 weeks to chrome simple small parts
now lona finally got the parts last tuesday...now my shit is lost in shipping


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 16 2008, 01:27 AM~10178345
> *you know after this i dont know if i want to get any more chrome done
> 
> sent my shit to Lona and sons cause they gave me a great price...then i guess they sent to Dallas....guy took 5 weeks to chrome simple small parts
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 16 2008, 06:27 AM~10178345
> *you know after this i dont know if i want to get any more chrome done
> 
> sent my shit to Lona and sons cause they gave me a great price...then i guess they sent to Dallas....guy took 5 weeks to chrome simple small parts
> ...


It takes me about 3 weeks,if you need anything else holla. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 16 2008, 12:41 PM~10179969
> *It takes me about 3 weeks,if you need anything else holla. :biggrin:
> *


i will next time...this shit sucks....i was told 3 weeks to...going on 7 weeks now...

the next thing i want chromed are my upper and lower arms
what can you hook it up for?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 16 2008, 12:27 AM~10178345
> *you know after this i dont know if i want to get any more chrome done
> 
> sent my shit to Lona and sons cause they gave me a great price...then i guess they sent to Dallas....guy took 5 weeks to chrome simple small parts
> ...


I been there..you know it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 16 2008, 06:27 AM~10178345
> *you know after this i dont know if i want to get any more chrome done
> 
> sent my shit to Lona and sons cause they gave me a great price...then i guess they sent to Dallas....guy took 5 weeks to chrome simple small parts
> ...


Tim and chris are cool homie they won't fuck you,it probably just took longer then they thought it would.i deal with the owner so i know when he'll have my shit done.


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Wut up peoples? Them pics look good. That damn LeCab is Hottt! :yes: 
Why does Mother Nature Hate us Sooo Bad? Is this weather ever gonna break? :guns:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 16 2008, 07:49 PM~10182230
> *Tim and chris are cool homie they won't fuck you,it probably just took longer then they thought it would.i deal with the owner so i know when he'll have my shit done.
> *


yeah they seem like cool people...shit just getting frustrating


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 15 2008, 07:16 PM~10177074
> *cool thought that was him ... cant wait to get my shit done ALMOST THERE ...just waiting on ups to get here with my chrome  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah,the FEDEX guy just dropped off a big CCE box for me 2 days ago... :0


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Damn Fabian,did you get every damn girl you seen to pose & take a pic by your car?????


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

YO, GBODY4LIFE, CHECK OUT THE NAYDIVS MYSPACE SITE. THEY PUT YOUR PIC ON THEIR MAIN PAGE. :biggrin: 

HOPE YOU GUYS MADE IT BACK TO WICHITA SAFE

DON'T FORGET MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND. YOU SHOULD COME UP AND KICK IT FOR THE WEEKEND.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 17 2008, 10:28 AM~10187463
> *
> *


so. um,.........."RIDE OR DIE" IN A COUPLE WEEKS.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 17 2008, 02:02 PM~10188247
> *so. um,.........."RIDE OR DIE" IN A COUPLE WEEKS.
> *


WHEN :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 17 2008, 02:02 PM~10188247
> *so. um,.........."RIDE OR DIE" IN A COUPLE WEEKS.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

FINALLY got my parts back


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 17 2008, 11:25 AM~10187433
> *YO, GBODY4LIFE, CHECK OUT THE NAYDIVS MYSPACE SITE. THEY PUT YOUR PIC ON THEIR MAIN PAGE. :biggrin:
> 
> HOPE YOU GUYS MADE IT BACK TO WICHITA SAFE
> ...


Hell ya, Just seen it... Thats cool. I had a good time that night and thanks for showin luv. 
And i should be up there that weekend. It will be GOOD TIMES..


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Mar 18 2008, 05:06 PM~10199052
> *Hell ya, Just seen it... Thats cool. I had a good time that night and thanks for showin luv.
> And i should be up there that weekend. It will be GOOD TIMES..
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

WHATS UP ON THE CRUZ :dunno: DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Mar 18 2008, 08:35 PM~10200863
> *WHATS UP ON THE CRUZ  :dunno: DOWN-IV-LIFE
> *


SO FAR MEETING AT HOME DEPOT ON THE 30TH. CRUISE DOWN THROUGH CROWN CENTER TO DOWNTOWN TO SOUTHWEST BLVD. BACK UP TO THE PLAZA.]]


GOING TO STOP AT A FEW SPOTS ALONG THE WAY TO TAKE PICS, LIKE WITH DOWNTOWN IN THE BACKGROUND, GRAFFITTI SPOTS ETC. ETC.

WANT TO TAKE IT A LITTLE SLOWER THIS TIME SO WE CAN GET BETTER VIDEO FOOTAGE.

DON'T KNOW HOW MANY CARS ARE GOING TO BE OUT THIS TIME OF YEAR BUT IT WILL GET THE YEAR STARTED.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 18 2008, 08:40 PM~10200904
> *SO FAR MEETING AT HOME DEPOT ON THE 30TH. CRUISE DOWN THROUGH CROWN CENTER TO DOWNTOWN TO SOUTHWEST BLVD. BACK UP TO THE PLAZA.]]
> GOING TO STOP AT A FEW SPOTS ALONG THE WAY TO TAKE PICS, LIKE WITH DOWNTOWN IN THE BACKGROUND, GRAFFITTI SPOTS ETC. ETC.
> 
> ...



OH YEAH WE WILL PROBABLY BBQ AT THE END. MIGHT DO THAT CARNE ASADA RECIPE NIMSTER GAVE ME.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

heres a sneak peak of what ive got in the works.......I still have some adjustments to make but heres a rough draft
still need to align the panels up...clean up a few loose ends and of course put the setup back in.....its almost there...should be done tomorrow or wednesday


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 19 2008, 05:28 AM~10202740
> *heres a sneak peak of what ive got in the works.......I still have some adjustments to make but heres a rough draft
> still need to align the panels up...clean up a few loose ends and of course put the setup back in.....its almost there...should be done tomorrow or wednesday
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 19 2008, 01:42 AM~10200914
> *OH YEAH WE WILL PROBABLY BBQ AT THE END. MIGHT DO THAT CARNE ASADA RECIPE NIMSTER GAVE ME.
> *


Anyone talk to lonas,we should end up there on the blvd and bbq there,if they are cool with it,they have plenty of room.To me it's funner being on the blvd where people well be rollin ,then in a park.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 18 2008, 06:42 PM~10200914
> *OH YEAH WE WILL PROBABLY BBQ AT THE END. MIGHT DO THAT CARNE ASADA RECIPE NIMSTER GAVE ME.
> *


im feeling that recipe. shiii sounds scrum dittley.
what do you think about lonas? it would be a dope spot.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 19 2008, 10:05 AM~10205285
> *Anyone talk to lonas,we should end up there on the blvd and bbq there,if they are cool with it,they have plenty of room.To me it's funner being on the blvd where people well be rollin ,then in a park.
> *


you should talk to those fools and see whats up.
i think the only problem with that is, there is nothing for the kids to mess with and im SURE there will be kids.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 19 2008, 09:24 PM~10207482
> *you should talk to those fools and see whats up.
> i think the only problem with that is, there is nothing for the kids to mess with and im SURE there will be kids.
> *


What you mean theres alot of rocks in the street to play with.Is this ride or die or ride and cry. :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 19 2008, 10:11 PM~10210534
> *What you mean theres alot of rocks in the street to play with.Is this ride or die or ride and cry. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



























:0


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

park would be better


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 20 2008, 12:07 AM~10211640
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good aaron. :thumbsup:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

then after the park we could hit the road again :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 19 2008, 08:11 PM~10210534
> *What you mean theres alot of rocks in the street to play with.Is this ride or die or ride and cry. :0
> *


 :tears: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Aaron,da trunk lookz really good man.Datz what Im doin' right now,redoin' my trunk.I gotz err-thing up outta da trunk,& Im gonna box it all in like a caddy I saw at Black Sunday lastyear. :biggrin: Yeah,I cant wait to see it when itz all done!Keep up da good work Aaron...We gotz 2 hot MO lowriderz(PINK)!!!(((PEACE)))


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> Aaron,da trunk lookz really good man.Datz what Im doin' right now,redoin' my trunk.I gotz err-thing up outta da trunk,& Im gonna box it all in like a caddy I saw at Black Sunday lastyear. :biggrin: Yeah,I cant wait to see it when itz all done!Keep up da good work Aaron...We gotz 2 hot MO lowriderz(PINK)!!!(((PEACE)))
> x2 arron it's looking like a majestics ride. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Mar 20 2008, 08:57 AM~10213519
> *Aaron,da trunk lookz really good man.Datz what Im doin' right now,redoin' my trunk.I gotz err-thing up outta da trunk,& Im gonna box it all in like a caddy I saw at Black Sunday lastyear. :biggrin: Yeah,I cant wait to see it when itz all done!Keep up da good work Aaron...We gotz 2 hot MO lowriderz(PINK)!!!(((PEACE)))
> *


thanks man...you talking about the black on black fleetwood?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 20 2008, 09:05 AM~10213556
> *
> x2 arron it's looking like a majestics ride. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 20 2008, 08:08 AM~10213928
> *:0
> *


I KNOW YOU ARE GONNA SHOW UP TO THIS "RIDE OR CRY"............R I G H T??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 20 2008, 01:49 PM~10215298
> *I KNOW YOU ARE GONNA SHOW UP TO THIS "RIDE OR CRY"............R I G H T??
> *


i think i might end up crying


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 20 2008, 12:16 PM~10215434
> *i think i might end up crying
> *


I had a gut feeling you were gonna be a square :angry:  
its all good doe. you will roll in our hearts  :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 20 2008, 06:49 PM~10217194
> *I had a gut feeling you were gonna be a square :angry:
> its all good doe. you will roll in our hearts   :biggrin:
> *


aaaaawwwwww


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ITS CALLED RIDE OR "DIE".

SORRY AARON BUT YOU KNOW THE RULES> :0 


:uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 20 2008, 06:49 PM~10217194
> *I had a gut feeling you were gonna be a square :angry:
> its all good doe. you will roll in our hearts   :biggrin:
> *



its not that i dont want to..i can take the day off..no problem...BUT i lose like 350 in bonus pay on top of the days worth of pay..PLUS spend the money to drive up and then right back cause i wont have a baby sitter   


oh a good note though....

Here it is..almost done....ignore the wires and the mess...its not done yet ...got some final touches to do and i got to wire up the batts and noids and shit
it should be done tomorrow night

(and yes the gold noid will soon be chrome..waiting on Lona to send it to me....)


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

hell yeah man. that shit looks nice :uh: real nice


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

stop folowing me derek! 2500 :angry:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 20 2008, 10:54 PM~10218616
> *its not that i dont want to..i can take the day off..no problem...BUT i lose like 350 in bonus pay on top of the days worth of pay..PLUS spend the money to drive up and then right back cause i wont have a baby sitter
> oh a good note though....
> 
> ...





JUST AN IDEA, PAINT YOUR BATTERIES PINK AND CHROME THE REST OF YOU BATTTERY RACK. JUST MY 2 CENTS. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :biggrin:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

nice day today got to wax my ride and get a few pics


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 21 2008, 03:26 AM~10220468
> *JUST AN IDEA, PAINT YOUR BATTERIES PINK AND CHROME THE REST OF YOU BATTTERY RACK. JUST MY 2 CENTS. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.  :biggrin:
> *



building panels to hide the batts and the rest of the rack.....but cant build them till the setup is done and everythings in place where it should be


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Mar 21 2008, 03:47 AM~10220582
> *nice day today got to wax my ride and get a few pics
> 
> 
> ...


very nice as always...what kind of wax do you use ?

ill be doing that hopefully tonight :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 19 2008, 11:42 PM~10211954
> *park would be better
> *


  :yes:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 21 2008, 10:28 AM~10222484
> * :yes:
> *


AGREED! I KNOW KIDS LIKE ROCKS AND ALL, BUT I THINK A SWING SET AND A SKATE PARK MIGHT JUST TICKLE THEIR LITTLE FANCIES A BIT MORE.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 21 2008, 03:54 AM~10218616
> *its not that i dont want to..i can take the day off..no problem...BUT i lose like 350 in bonus pay on top of the days worth of pay..PLUS spend the money to drive up and then right back cause i wont have a baby sitter
> oh a good note though....
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 22 2008, 02:27 AM~10225866
> *AGREED! I KNOW KIDS LIKE ROCKS AND ALL, BUT I THINK A SWING SET AND A SKATE PARK MIGHT JUST TICKLE THEIR LITTLE FANCIES A BIT MORE.
> *


You talking about the same place as last time?there really wasn't enough room there if you ask me,and skate park who cares about that shit?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Mar 21 2008, 08:53 AM~10220614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats what real leafing looks like. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 22 2008, 12:19 AM~10227020
> *You talking about the same place as last time?there really wasn't enough room there if you ask me,and skate park who cares about that shit?
> *


no no this time were hittin up rosedale park bigger better and ball park bring your gloves and bats fuk it bring ur skateboards and bikes 2 the park is huge fuk it bring ur frisbee ...i 4get what else its got :cheesy: :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Mar 22 2008, 05:22 AM~10227043
> *no no this time were hittin up rosedale park bigger better and ball park bring your gloves and bats fuk it bring ur skateboards and bikes 2 the park is huge fuk it bring ur frisbee ...i 4get what else its got :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


I'll bring my crown,everyone else can play games and ride there trikes. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 22 2008, 12:25 AM~10227061
> *I'll bring my crown,everyone else can play games and ride there trikes. :0  :biggrin:
> *


X 2


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

double post :twak:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 22 2008, 12:25 AM~10227061
> *I'll bring my crown,everyone else can play games and ride there trikes. :0  :biggrin:
> *


after one bottle i bet ull be killin the skatpark :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Mar 21 2008, 10:22 PM~10227043
> *no no this time were hittin up rosedale park bigger better and ball park bring your gloves and bats fuk it bring ur skateboards and bikes 2 the park is huge fuk it bring ur frisbee ...i 4get what else its got :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 21 2008, 10:25 PM~10227061
> *I'll bring my crown,everyone else can play games and ride there trikes. :0  :biggrin:
> *


that sounds fucking top notch :uh:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Mar 22 2008, 12:36 AM~10227105
> *after one bottle i bet ull be killin the skatpark :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


EITHER THAT OR HE CAN JUST PAY SOME ONE ELSE TO DO IT :uh:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

ballin.............. :twak:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Mar 22 2008, 09:02 AM~10228336
> *ballin.............. :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Mar 22 2008, 05:36 AM~10227105
> *after one bottle i bet ull be killin the skatpark :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Mar 22 2008, 05:36 AM~10227105
> *after one bottle i bet ull be killin the skatpark :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 22 2008, 06:24 AM~10227346
> *EITHER THAT OR HE CAN JUST PAY SOME ONE ELSE TO DO IT :uh:
> *


You see noah look at the unity this picnic is going to bring to K.C. :uh: :uh: Whats your problem boone?I don't think i was talking to you,but i'm glad i'm on your mind.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 22 2008, 05:43 AM~10227144
> *that sounds fucking top notch :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
:twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: What you don't drink??? :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Mar 22 2008, 02:02 PM~10228336
> *ballin.............. :twak:
> *


 :uh: So you in a club yet? :biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 21 2008, 10:19 PM~10227020
> *You talking about the same place as last time?there really wasn't enough room there if you ask me,and skate park who cares about that shit?
> *


REAL CLASS ACT :twak: ITS ALSO A FAMILY THING FOR NEXT UP COMER IN THE LOWRIDER SEEN  
DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 22 2008, 10:01 AM~10229034
> *DOWN-IV-LIFE*


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 22 2008, 12:05 PM~10229046
> *:uh: So you in a club yet? :biggrin:
> *



NOT YET TAKES TIME AND DEDICATION UNTIL I PROVE THAT IM STUCK IN CLUB PROBATION :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 22 2008, 12:19 AM~10227020
> *You talking about the same place as last time?there really wasn't enough room there if you ask me,and skate park who cares about that shit?
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 22 2008, 12:20 AM~10227033
> *Now thats what real leafing looks like. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 22 2008, 12:25 AM~10227061
> *I'll bring my crown,everyone else can play games and ride there trikes. :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

YOUR NOT ON MY MIND, YOUR MOUTH IS JUST IN A NON SHIT TALKING, BRINGING UNITY TO KANSAS CITY FORUM. DO NOT CARE WHAT YOU THINK, EVERYONE GETS ALONG REAL FINE UNTIL YOU PUT YOUR 2 CENTS IN. NOBODY REALLY CARES WHO THE "KING" OF K.C. IS. IF IT IS YOU FINE, IF YOUR CAR IS THE BEST IN THE WHOLE MIDWEST FINE, WHY DO YOU FEEL YOU HAVE TO ALWAYS TELL US? IS IT A COMPLEX THING, WE ARE ALL HERE TO LOWRIDE AND HELP EACH OTHER OUT, NOT TALK SHIT. START YOUR OWN FORUM AND TALK SHIT IN THAT, NOT IN THIS ONE. 


I BELIEVE WHAT I AM SAYING APPLIES FOR EVERYONE NOT JUST YOU AND DO NOT THINK THIS IS JUST AIMED AT YOU, BUT IS AIMED AT EVERYONE. YOU JUST HAPPEN TO BE THE ONLY ONE STILL ON SOME HATE SHIT RIGHT NOW. 

LET YOUR ACTIONS SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES BEFORE YOU GO AND TRY TO SWAY OTHERS TO BELIEVE THINGS THAT ARE NOT TRUE.

PEACE AND UNITY IN K.C. FOR ALL CLUBS AND NON CLUB RIDERS


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 22 2008, 12:01 PM~10229034
> *You see noah look at the unity this picnic is going to bring to K.C. :uh:  :uh: Whats your problem boone?I don't think i was talking to you,but i'm glad i'm on your mind.
> *



NOAH DONT WORRY NONE OF THIS IS A STAB AT YOU OR MAJESTICS. YOU KNOW EVERYONE IN THIS TOWN IS ON FOR THE CRUISE AND HAVE RESPECT FOR WHAT YOU HAVE STARTED WITH RIDE OR DIE.

2 PAGES TIL WE CRACK A 100 PAGES AND HAVE DONE IT WITH NO BAD ATTITUDES. LETS KEEP IT THAT WAY.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Mar 22 2008, 10:25 AM~10229150
> *MAYBE NEED TO RETHINK THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!DOWN-IV-LIFE
> *


im not rethinking shit! i know how to controll myself. although i cant speak for others....exsept for you. you act right.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 22 2008, 12:18 PM~10229661
> *NOAH DONT WORRY NONE OF THIS IS A STAB AT YOU OR MAJESTICS. YOU KNOW EVERYONE IN THIS TOWN IS ON FOR THE CRUISE AND HAVE RESPECT FOR WHAT YOU HAVE STARTED WITH RIDE OR DIE.
> 
> 2 PAGES TIL WE CRACK A 100 PAGES AND HAVE DONE IT WITH NO BAD ATTITUDES. LETS KEEP IT THAT WAY.
> *



well atleast i know im, I mean, NEEDS to be barried..ATLEAST FOR SUNDAY.
its an easy choice...youre either in or you are out. NOONE IS FORCED to "cruise"


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 22 2008, 04:23 PM~10230222
> *well atleast i know im, I mean, NEEDS to be barried..ATLEAST FOR SUNDAY.
> its an easy choice...youre either in or you are out. NOONE IS FORCED to "cruise"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Mar 22 2008, 05:21 PM~10229125
> *REAL CLASS ACT :twak: ITS ALSO A FAMILY THING FOR NEXT UP COMER IN THE LOWRIDER SEEN
> DOWN-IV-LIFE
> *


 :uh: ?Yeah and what does that have to do with a skate park?Sorry i don't see were the 2 are the same.
:dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Mar 22 2008, 05:25 PM~10229150
> *MAYBE NEED TO RETHINK THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!DOWN-IV-LIFE
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 22 2008, 07:12 PM~10229638
> *YOUR NOT ON MY MIND, YOUR MOUTH IS JUST IN A NON SHIT TALKING, BRINGING UNITY TO KANSAS CITY FORUM. DO NOT CARE WHAT YOU THINK, EVERYONE GETS ALONG REAL FINE UNTIL YOU PUT YOUR 2 CENTS IN. NOBODY REALLY CARES WHO THE "KING" OF K.C. IS. IF IT IS YOU FINE, IF YOUR CAR IS THE BEST IN THE WHOLE MIDWEST FINE, WHY DO YOU FEEL YOU HAVE TO ALWAYS TELL US? IS IT A COMPLEX THING, WE ARE ALL HERE TO LOWRIDE AND HELP EACH OTHER OUT, NOT TALK SHIT. START YOUR OWN FORUM AND TALK SHIT IN THAT, NOT IN THIS ONE.
> I BELIEVE WHAT I AM SAYING APPLIES FOR EVERYONE NOT JUST YOU AND DO NOT THINK THIS IS JUST AIMED AT YOU, BUT IS AIMED AT EVERYONE.  YOU JUST HAPPEN TO BE THE ONLY ONE STILL ON SOME HATE SHIT RIGHT NOW.
> 
> ...


Dude your to funny,i posted this up to let folks know how much love we got for this low low game,(we steady going far to show everyone what k c is about)
From K C all the way to AZ.










We steady puttin K C on the map. :0


i didn't say we are kings or talk shit on anyone.But for some reason it bothered you?Maybe your the one with the problem and you can't stand how we put it down.And as far as everyone getting along besides me, again funny i've heard alot of shit from dudes that hang with you guys,about all the hater talk that goes on about us.We help people out all the time homie,doing chrome or work or anything even folks that are from your click.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Mar 22 2008, 06:18 PM~10229383
> *NOT YET TAKES TIME AND DEDICATION UNTIL I PROVE THAT IM STUCK IN CLUB PROBATION  :biggrin:
> *


Good luck on that homie. :biggrin: I'm sure you'll get in were you fit in.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

I am ready to have some fun this year I think we should focus on kc and put some good times together and leave the bs out off it :biggrin: also try to help djdvl666 and noah keep pushing the seen


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 22 2008, 08:23 PM~10231827
> *I am ready to have some fun this year I think we should focus on kc and put some good times together and leave the bs out off it :biggrin: also try to help djdvl666 and noah keep pushing the seen
> *


DITTO! and thank you! it can be a really good year. history can be made and it can start this next sunday. everyone getting along sounds like a perfect world but all anyone has to do is try, thats it. its simple. its supposed to be something to look forward to every last sunday. EVERYONE CONTRIBUTES


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

lol,



at this point its just funny

fucking high school wasn't this bad



tony, dont start complaining, that another 6 months!


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 22 2008, 09:40 PM~10232324
> *lol,
> at this point its just funny
> 
> ...


come on woode get it together Im ready to RIDE you???? :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Maybe the new rule should be if you haven't got nothing positive and good to say about KC and whats happening....then just don't say anything at all!! :biggrin: ???


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 22 2008, 10:04 PM~10232477
> *Maybe the new rule should be if you haven't got nothing positive and good to say about KC and whats happening....then just don't say anything at all!! :biggrin: ???
> *


 :thumbsup: nuffffff said


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Mar 22 2008, 01:18 PM~10229383
> *NOT YET TAKES TIME AND DEDICATION UNTIL I PROVE THAT IM STUCK IN CLUB PROBATION  :biggrin:
> *



that meant that i understood what it takes to get into a good club time , dedication, good attitude , and a love for the lowrider scene ...........believe me there was no complaining in that ............... :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Mar 22 2008, 11:59 PM~10233148
> *that meant that i understood what it takes to get into a good club time , dedication, good attitude , and a love for the lowrider scene ...........believe me there was no complaining in that ............... :biggrin:
> *


shit, your car speaks for itself, and they way you put it together describes all those things you just mentioned....so, probation for what??????????? :biggrin: 

see you sunday, right???


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 22 2008, 10:07 PM~10231741
> *Dude your to funny,i posted this up to let folks know how much love we got for this low low game,(we steady going far to show everyone what k c is about)
> From K C all the way to AZ.
> 
> ...



ARE YOU SERIOUS???????????? YOU HAVE DONE NOTHING BUT HURT THE SCENE IN THIS TOWN. AND BOTHER ME?? THE ONLY THING THAT BOTHERS ME IS YOU DISPLAYING YOUR INSECURITIES AND ACTING LIKE I SPEAK FOR SOMEONE ELSE. YOU TALK ABOUT WE, BUT YOUR THE ONLY ONE TALKIN SHIT FOR NO REASON. DON'T TRY AND PUT ME WITH NO ONE. YOU ARE KNOWN FOR THIS KIND OF BULLSHIT. 

YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK IT. YOU WANT TO PLAY GAMES, LETS PLAY THEM. JUST CUZ MIKE SAYS SOMETHING TO YOU, THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ME, I DON'T TALK TO MIKE. .I AM NOT IN DOWN 4 LIFE NOR AM I ON PROBATION WITH THEM, SO I HAVE NOTHING TO LOSE. SO DON'T PLAY BITCH WITH ME. I DON'T NEED CHROME DONE, PAINT DONE, SWITHCHES DONE BY ANYONE. I DON'T NEED ANY OF THIS SHIT.

I PUT THIS ON YOU, YOU ARE A PUNK, YOU DO NOTHING BUT SPREAD HATE AND I WANT NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU TYPE OF LOWRIDING.

I DO NOT NEED ANYONES BACK AND WILL TAKE THIS UPON MY OWN WORD. KEEP IT UP AND WE WILL SEE WHO'S ON WHO'S MIND.

..
I'M DONE WITH THIS BULLSHIT.............................................................................................................................................


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 22 2008, 09:48 PM~10231637
> *:uh: ?Yeah and what does that have to do with a skate park?Sorry i don't see were the 2 are the same.
> :dunno:
> *


THAT THE PROBLEM, YOU CAN'T SEE SHIT PAST YOURSELF. IT IS NOT ABOUT YOU IT'S ABOUT THE WHOLE SCENE AND ALOT OF THESE GUYS HAVE BACKGROUNDS IN THE BIKE AND SKATE SCENE, SO IT DOES HAVE SOMETHING TO DO ABOUT IT. YOU FORGET YOUR FIRST CAR WAS BUILT BY A BIKE RIDER AND YOU COMPLAINED THAT HYDRAULICS MADE YOU CAR RIDE LIKE SHIT. LIKE A REAL RIDER DIDN'T ALREADY KNOW THAT??????????????

IT'S ALL IN THE SAME JUST LIKE TATTOOS, ITS CALLED LOVE NOT HATE


[SIZE=14]MOST HATER[/SIZE]


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

tony knows I'm just playing with him

And we as a club decided on the idea of probation just
to make sure of our decision 

Honestly, the car has nothing to do with it

We normally like to know someone 10 years before
we would consider to let them in

Its very hard to get in and even harder to get out
but I'm sure Tony will make it


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Boone!!!!!

Take it easy!

We are just dorks 
dorky white boys


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam i thought there was a truce or some shit....i wondered how long shit would be cool..sucks it had to be 1 week before the first show...fuck


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 23 2008, 06:42 AM~10233837
> *Boone!!!!!
> 
> Take it easy!
> ...


 :roflmao: 
at least you know youre white.....fuckin cracker. no wonder you guys give tony such shit :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 23 2008, 03:43 AM~10233432
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS???????????? YOU HAVE DONE NOTHING BUT HURT THE SCENE IN THIS TOWN. AND BOTHER ME?? THE ONLY THING THAT BOTHERS ME IS YOU DISPLAYING YOUR INSECURITIES AND ACTING LIKE I SPEAK FOR SOMEONE ELSE. YOU TALK ABOUT WE, BUT YOUR THE ONLY ONE TALKIN SHIT FOR NO REASON. DON'T TRY AND PUT ME WITH NO ONE. YOU ARE KNOWN FOR THIS KIND OF BULLSHIT.
> 
> YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK IT. YOU WANT TO PLAY GAMES, LETS PLAY THEM. JUST CUZ MIKE SAYS SOMETHING TO YOU, THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ME, I DON'T TALK TO MIKE. .I AM NOT IN DOWN 4 LIFE NOR AM I ON PROBATION WITH THEM, SO I HAVE NOTHING TO LOSE. SO DON'T PLAY BITCH WITH ME. I DON'T NEED CHROME DONE, PAINT DONE, SWITHCHES DONE BY ANYONE. I DON'T NEED ANY OF THIS SHIT.
> ...


you know what,....... why is it when fabian has something to say positive about one of our members, or our club, all the rest of you fools either have to make fun of it or act like it don't matter, or call him a hater for it ? and i'll tell you something else, nobody in this town has the heart for this game like my brother does. this shop , our club, our members , and our cars would not be where they are at if it wern't for this man. you've been back what a couple months and you want to act like to know something about us ? you're a joke hommie. one show,, no car,, and you want respect from us? show some get some. show me were my brother is talkin shit, and why in the fuck would fabian and mike "i'm guessin your talkin about big mike" waste time talkin about you? i'll tell you something else incase you ain't figured it out yet, when you guys make your little jack off comments, trin to cut on us , he ain't gonna let it go... so if it bothers you then don't do it. and he does speak for all *MAJESTICS K.C. members* so if you think for one minute,that the rest of us don't have his back you're crazy. so, don't try this i'm cool w/ him and not him shit with us bro," you want to talk about games" we are gonna be out there to support noah"s cruise, he is wanting to get the k.c. scene happinin , his determination and love for lowridin was reconized by my bro which is why he is now a member. if you chose to jack it up by bein a jackoff, then don't show. nobody will miss you. i for one could give a fuck if we are cool with you or any of your friends, if we cruise go to a show, or a picnic. i keep tellin fabian and the rest of the dudes the fuck with all of you ! we've been doin our thing and we are gonna keep doin it. let's see what else?................................ oh yeah, until you drive a lowrider 10 hours on 13's to show support for for another chapter's event, drive for 24hrs strait to breakout one of your homeboys cars for a show, or spend a holiday with your family on the road so you can lowride,,,,,,,, and you feel like steppinup and sayin something,,,,,,,,,,, do me a favor and just shut the fuck up cause you're makin yourself look like a fuckin idiot.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 23 2008, 08:42 AM~10233837
> *Boone!!!!!
> 
> Take it easy!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Mar 23 2008, 02:12 PM~10235325
> *you know what,....... why is it when fabian has something to say positive about one of our members, or our club, all the rest of you fools either have to make fun of it or act like it don't matter, or call him a hater for it ? and i'll tell you something else, nobody in this town has the heart for this game like my brother does.  this shop , our club, our members , and our cars would not be where they are at if it wern't for this man. you've been back what a couple months and you want to act like to know something about us ? you're a joke hommie. one show,, no car,, and you want respect from us? show some get some. show me were my brother is talkin shit, and why in the fuck would fabian and mike "i'm guessin your talkin about big mike" waste time talkin about you? i'll tell you something else incase you ain't figured it out yet, when you guys make your little jack off comments, trin to cut on us , he ain't gonna let it go... so if it bothers you then don't do it. and he does speak for all LOWRIDER a lot of other people feel tha same way ask our club brother noah so if you wona talk let your ride talk for you (that is when you get one put together) theres more to KC MAJESTICS than just fabian but when he says something we ALL are behind him*


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't think anyone realizes how deep *we are in this game. * and we all stick together. Fabian has helped all of us a lot, shit to give u haters an example he hook me up with brand new batteries. On top of that last year he let me borrow his battery cables on his hopper just so i could roll at Ride or Die 07. :0 If u want to talk about ruining the lowriding scene in kc how about installers jacking people shit when they get lock up. Fuck You Biatch :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 19caddy96 (Mar 23, 2008)

i standing next to fabian when u called asking for help with your show. u said that DFL was not helping u. fabian talked to us and we did what we could.And u call him a hater. u are a jackoff :biggrin: :biggrin: .he is our VP and we got his back.MAJESTICS ALL DAY EVERY DAY U CANT STOP US... :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

wow wtf happend....i thought kc was gonna get along...dam


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 23 2008, 05:15 PM~10236133
> *wow wtf happend....i thought kc was gonna get along...dam
> *


we get along just fine :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Mar 23 2008, 05:17 PM~10236147
> *we get along just fine :biggrin:
> *


i can tell


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 23 2008, 05:19 PM~10236157
> *i can tell
> *


you dont see tha unity, what its not ok for us to get our homies back. theres always a bunch of motherfuckers bashing him and frankly were tird of tha shit everyone wonts to call him a hater wtf do thay think there doing


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 23 2008, 08:54 AM~10233452
> *THAT THE PROBLEM, YOU CAN'T SEE SHIT PAST YOURSELF. IT IS NOT ABOUT YOU IT'S ABOUT THE WHOLE SCENE AND ALOT OF THESE GUYS HAVE BACKGROUNDS IN THE BIKE AND SKATE SCENE, SO IT DOES HAVE SOMETHING TO DO ABOUT IT. YOU FORGET YOUR FIRST CAR WAS BUILT BY A BIKE RIDER AND YOU COMPLAINED THAT HYDRAULICS MADE YOU CAR RIDE LIKE SHIT. LIKE A REAL RIDER DIDN'T ALREADY KNOW THAT??????????????
> 
> IT'S ALL IN THE SAME JUST LIKE TATTOOS, ITS CALLED LOVE NOT HATE
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: get a life bro,i complamied?At least i've had hydraulics for the last 10 plus years which gives me the right to talk about it unlike you.buying a car and trying to switch it now don't make you a low rider. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 23 2008, 08:43 AM~10233432
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS???????????? YOU HAVE DONE NOTHING BUT HURT THE SCENE IN THIS TOWN. AND BOTHER ME?? THE ONLY THING THAT BOTHERS ME IS YOU DISPLAYING YOUR INSECURITIES AND ACTING LIKE I SPEAK FOR SOMEONE ELSE. YOU TALK ABOUT WE, BUT YOUR THE ONLY ONE TALKIN SHIT FOR NO REASON. DON'T TRY AND PUT ME WITH NO ONE. YOU ARE KNOWN FOR THIS KIND OF BULLSHIT.
> 
> YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK IT. YOU WANT TO PLAY GAMES, LETS PLAY THEM. JUST CUZ MIKE SAYS SOMETHING TO YOU, THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ME, I DON'T TALK TO MIKE. .I AM NOT IN DOWN 4 LIFE NOR AM I ON PROBATION WITH THEM, SO I HAVE NOTHING TO LOSE. SO DON'T PLAY BITCH WITH ME. I DON'T NEED CHROME DONE, PAINT DONE, SWITHCHES DONE BY ANYONE. I DON'T NEED ANY OF THIS SHIT.
> ...


what scene,there are 2 groupes that have always been low-riding us and dfl,the only 2 groupes that have big love for it.and by your own words you weren't in either groupe.And Big mike i never said nothing about him i've heard shit from other folks that are close to you.  and i'm a punk well your not even on my mind enough to call you anything bro,i'm at the shop and you know where i work homie.that you would even take it there tells the whole story man.we saved a dieing shop and have worked on many cars for people(not just our homies cars)and have earned enough respect by big name low-riders to not only be in Majestics but to be in charge of the whole midwest so do you really think for 1 fucking minute that anything you say means shit to us homie.as we speak i'm working with some folks from your side and we are helping each other on a project(and they are make some bread for it)so get it right bro there are REAL low riders and there are fake i know what i am,what are you????????????????????????????/
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Mar 23 2008, 05:34 PM~10236237
> *you dont see tha unity, what its not ok for us to get our homies back. theres  always a bunch of motherfuckers bashing him and frankly were tird of tha shit everyone wonts to call him a hater wtf do thay think there doing
> *


no man your cool..i understand the getting your homies back....im just saying dam i thought everything was cool..or atleast everyone was keeping their cool....

either way NICE work on that cutty....one of the few cuttys i like...that leaf and strip job is bad ass....and you know how i feel about the mirrors lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:uh: shit...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Mar 23 2008, 03:17 PM~10236147
> *we get along just fine :biggrin:
> *


sometimes you just gotta work out the kinks  
i will say, im not going to really butt in on this only because its deeper than my knowledge on the sich. it goes way back. i will also say if you dont know anything besides what you have heard and read, keep your opinions to yourself. its better that you dont fire to fire.
I will also say Fabian has been nothing but a fuckin peach to me as well, which is why i am where i am. its obviously on a more personal level with these certain people so ill keep my opinions to myself.

SEE YOU ALL ON SUNDAY........................i hope.


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Mar 23 2008, 12:12 PM~10235325
> *you know what,....... why is it when fabian has something to say positive about one of our members, or our club, all the rest of you fools either have to make fun of it or act like it don't matter, or call him a hater for it ? and i'll tell you something else, nobody in this town has the heart for this game like my brother does.  this shop , our club, our members , and our cars would not be where they are at if it wern't for this man. you've been back what a couple months and you want to act like to know something about us ? you're a joke hommie. one show,, no car,, and you want respect from us? show some get some. show me were my brother is talkin shit, and why in the fuck would fabian and mike "i'm guessin your talkin about big mike" waste time talkin about you? i'll tell you something else incase you ain't figured it out yet, when you guys make your little jack off comments, trin to cut on us , he ain't gonna let it go... so if it bothers you then don't do it. and he does speak for all MAJESTICS K.C. members so if you think for one minute,that the rest of us don't have his back you're crazy. so, don't try this i'm cool w/ him and not him shit with us bro," you want to talk about games" we are gonna be out there to support noah"s cruise, he is wanting to get the k.c. scene happinin , his determination and love for lowridin  was reconized by my bro which is why he is now a member. if you chose to jack it up by bein a jackoff, then don't show.  nobody will miss you. i for one could give a fuck if we are cool with you or any of your friends, if we cruise go to a show, or a picnic. i keep tellin fabian and the rest of the dudes the fuck with all of you ! we've been doin our thing and we are gonna keep doin it. let's see what else?................................ oh yeah, until you drive a lowrider 10 hours on 13's to show support for for another chapter's event,  drive for 24hrs strait to breakout one of your homeboys cars for a show, or spend a holiday with your family on the road so you can lowride,,,,,,,, and you feel like steppinup and sayin something,,,,,,,,,,, do me a favor and just shut the fuck up cause you're makin yourself look like a fuckin idiot.
> *


WHO THE FUCK IS THIS BITCH... TINO:angry: MAN THIS FOOL COMES ON HERE TALKING SHIT ON MY BOY ITS NOT GOOD :nosad: AND HIS TALKING ABOUT UNITY IN K.C SHIT HOW MANY SHOW HAVE YOU GONE IN YOUR LIFE :uh: ME AND FABIAN HAVE BEEN PUTTING IN WORK FOR 5 YEARS NOW FABIAN IS LIKE A SECOND BROTHER TO ME. WE AS MAJESTICS HELP EACH OTHER OUT..........YOU SAY YOU ARE IN PROBATION IN WHAT EVER CLUB YOU ARE TRYIN TO GET IN TO  MAN I DONT THINK THEY SHOULD LET YOU IN YOU MIGHT MAKE THAT CLUB LOOK BAD.........SO STOP HATING AND BE A MAN ABOUT IT .....


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

I thought it was supposed to be about family, freinds, and for the love of lowriding?? It seems these days all I hear about is whos been in it longer, whos got more money in thoer pocket, whos got better gold leafing, who went out of town more...I dont understand why we constantly have to throw this shit out there. If you are proud of your car thats good, you should be. For the last couple of years I have kind of took it easy on the scene because there was so much negativity and honestly I dont think it makes anyone less of a rider if they are out for a minute, then get back in because first and foremost our kids and family are first. And if we are blessed enough to have a little extra dough in our pocket and can put together a lowrider than that is wonderful. But we really gotta quit with the mines better shit. Ill be honest, Street Riders and Majestics of KC have some beautiful cars, but just because you go somewhere others dont or feel your car is a little cleaner, doesnt give you the right to drive it in the ground. I was really looking forward to seeing Street Riders, Majestics, Down IV Life, and many others get together, because there really is some top notch shit in KC. Please dont take this wrong because I really do want to see everyone get together and at least be sociable and not carry so much hate. come on KC WE CAN DO THIS :cheesy:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

WHO'S ON PROBATION. I AM NOT EVEN TRYING TO BE IN A CLUB. ALL THIS SHIT STARTED WITH FABIEN ALWAYS TRYING TO TAKE SWIPES AT OTHER PEOPLE. YOU KEEP SAYING PEOPLE ON MY SIDE. I AM ON NOONES SIDE I AM JUST TIRED OF THE LITTLE GAMES. 

EVERYONE KNOWS WHEN HE MAKES COMMENTS LIKE "THATS WHAT REAL LEAFING LOOKS LIKE" WHO HE IS COMMENTING ABOUT. NOBODY ELSE DOES THAT KIND OF PETTY SHIT.

I HAVE KNOW DOUBT THAT HE HELPS YOU GUYS OUT. HE HAS ALSO NEVER DONE ME WRONG. THE SHIT I AM TALKING ABOUT IS HIM TAKING SWIPES AT OTHER PEOPLE AND WHEN YOU CALL HIM ON IT HE ACTS LIKE YOUR STARTING SHIT. EVERYONE KNOWS YOU DON'T LIKE DAN AND JAIME, YOU DON'T HAVE TO, I DON'T EXPECT YOU TO, BUT YOU DON'T HAVE TO KEEP REMINDING EVERYONE ABOUT IT.

WHAT DOES IT MATTER WHERE NOAH HAS HIS PICNIC, YOU JUST HAVE A PROBLEM BECAUSE THERES A SKATEPARK AT IT. HHHHHMMMMM THAT WOULDN'T HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THAT ALOT OF GUYS FROM D4L RIDE OR USED TO RIDE??????????


ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS FABIEN NOBODY HAS TALKED ANY SHIT ON YOU IN A LONG TIME. THERE IS ALWAYS AN OUNCE OF HATE WHEN YOU MAKE COMMENTS ON HERE. I THOUGHT ALL OF THIS SHIT WAS DROPPED BUT I GUESS IT WASN'T WITH YOU.YOU THINK THERE ARE ONLY 2 GROUPS IN THIS TOWN YOU ARE WRONG, THERE ARE A LOT OF PEOPLE IN BETWEEN THAT ARE NOT IN CLUBS OR DON'T WANT TO BE. ALOT OF PEOPLE WHO GOT OUT OF IT BECAUSE THEY DON'T WANT TO TAKE SIDES. I TRIED TO STAY IN THE MIDDLE AND BE NUETRAL BUT I SEE ALL YOU WANT TO DO IS SAY MY SIDE. WHAT SIDE IS THAT? THE BIGGEST OBTACLE GETTING PEOPLE TO COME OUT TO HOPTOBERFEST WAS THEY WANTED TO MAKE SURE YOU DIDN'T START SHIT. OTHER PEOPLE FROM OUT OF TOWN NON CLUB MEMBERS IN K.C.. YOU BEEF IS WELL KNOWN THROUGHOUT THE MIDWEST AND I PUT IN ALOT OF WORK TO GET PEOPLE PAST THAT.


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 23 2008, 07:55 PM~10236961
> *no man your cool..i understand the getting your homies back....im just saying dam i thought everything was cool..or atleast everyone was keeping their cool....
> 
> either way NICE work on that cutty....one of the few cuttys i like...that leaf and strip job is bad ass....and you know how i feel about the mirrors lol
> *


My bad bro that wasent ment at you your a cool cat and that trunk is coming along good :thumbsup: thanks for tha props on my ride :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 23 2008, 10:39 PM~10238358
> *I thought it was supposed to be about family, freinds, and for the love of lowriding?? It seems these days all I hear about is whos been in it longer, whos got more money in thoer pocket, whos got better gold leafing, who went out of town more...I dont understand why we constantly have to throw this shit out there. If you are proud of your car thats good, you should be. For the last couple of years I have kind of took it easy on the scene because there was so much negativity and honestly I dont think it makes anyone less of a rider if they are out for a minute, then get back in because first and foremost our kids and family are first. And if we are blessed enough to have a little extra dough in our pocket and can put together a lowrider than that is wonderful. But we really gotta quit with the mines better shit. Ill be honest, Street Riders and Majestics of KC have some beautiful cars, but just because you go somewhere others dont or feel your car is a little cleaner, doesnt give you the right to drive it in the ground. I was really looking forward to seeing Street Riders, Majestics, Down IV Life, and many others get together, because there really is some top notch shit in KC. Please dont take this wrong because I really do want to see everyone get together and at least be sociable and not carry so much hate. come on KC WE CAN DO THIS :cheesy:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Mar 23 2008, 10:53 PM~10238502
> *My bad bro that wasent ment at you your a cool cat and that trunk is coming along good :thumbsup: thanks for tha props on my ride :biggrin:
> *


no problem man...i figured it wasnt for me  

i hear your building a 350 for the ride...any progress pics on it?


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: whats skateboarding have to do with this


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 23 2008, 08:39 PM~10238358
> *I thought it was supposed to be about family, freinds, and for the love of lowriding?? It seems these days all I hear about is whos been in it longer, whos got more money in thoer pocket, whos got better gold leafing, who went out of town more...I dont understand why we constantly have to throw this shit out there. If you are proud of your car thats good, you should be. For the last couple of years I have kind of took it easy on the scene because there was so much negativity and honestly I dont think it makes anyone less of a rider if they are out for a minute, then get back in because first and foremost our kids and family are first. And if we are blessed enough to have a little extra dough in our pocket and can put together a lowrider than that is wonderful. But we really gotta quit with the mines better shit. Ill be honest, Street Riders and Majestics of KC have some beautiful cars, but just because you go somewhere others dont or feel your car is a little cleaner, doesnt give you the right to drive it in the ground. I was really looking forward to seeing Street Riders, Majestics, Down IV Life, and many others get together, because there really is some top notch shit in KC. Please dont take this wrong because I really do want to see everyone get together and at least be sociable and not carry so much hate. :cheesy:come on KC WE CAN DO THIS
> *


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 23 2008, 10:39 PM~10238358
> *I thought it was supposed to be about family, freinds, and for the love of lowriding?? It seems these days all I hear about is whos been in it longer, whos got more money in thoer pocket, whos got better gold leafing, who went out of town more...I dont understand why we constantly have to throw this shit out there. If you are proud of your car thats good, you should be. For the last couple of years I have kind of took it easy on the scene because there was so much negativity and honestly I dont think it makes anyone less of a rider if they are out for a minute, then get back in because first and foremost our kids and family are first. And if we are blessed enough to have a little extra dough in our pocket and can put together a lowrider than that is wonderful. But we really gotta quit with the mines better shit. Ill be honest, Street Riders and Majestics of KC have some beautiful cars, but just because you go somewhere others dont or feel your car is a little cleaner, doesnt give you the right to drive it in the ground. I was really looking forward to seeing Street Riders, Majestics, Down IV Life, and many others get together, because there really is some top notch shit in KC. Please dont take this wrong because I really do want to see everyone get together and at least be sociable and not carry so much hate. come on KC WE CAN DO THIS :cheesy:
> *


that's my point why is it cool for everyone else to say my shit is this, or we did that and it's cool, but when my bro gives his club members props then he's a hater ,or talkin shit or whatever.we constantly put it out there because we take alot of pride in the work our club puts in, and the goals we have acopplished. and really show, me where we have ever talked bad about someones car. hell we even give props tp people we don't like when they do something good. trust me if he thinks your car looks like shit. he'll tell you, but if some shit he says bothers anyone, i be the first to tell you he or we really don't give a shit. 
being social ain't no problem, we always act right, especially around the women and children. unlike others. so bring your wives and kids, it would be nice to do more stuff in town. noah put alot of effort in this, while he's in the middle of alot of other business stuff, so i encouage everyone to come out and have a good time.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 23 2008, 10:52 PM~10238488
> *WHO'S ON PROBATION. I AM NOT EVEN TRYING TO BE IN A CLUB. ALL THIS SHIT STARTED WITH FABIEN ALWAYS TRYING TO TAKE SWIPES AT OTHER PEOPLE. YOU KEEP SAYING PEOPLE ON MY SIDE. I AM ON NOONES SIDE I AM JUST TIRED OF THE LITTLE GAMES.
> 
> EVERYONE KNOWS WHEN HE MAKES COMMENTS LIKE "THATS WHAT REAL LEAFING LOOKS LIKE" WHO HE IS COMMENTING ABOUT. NOBODY ELSE DOES THAT KIND OF PETTY SHIT.
> ...


dude, your a joke allready, leave it alone. your right, we don't like those dudes,but so what,... if you ain't in it , then why defend someone you think is being abused by fabian unless your on their side? who are you, the lowrider superman ?defender of justice? thier side, ourside, noside, who put you in the middle ? the way it looks to me, you put yourself there. as far as your show goes, we weren't going till you called. once again i told everyone hell no, but my bro and the dudes outvoted me and we went. you told fabian you wanted his help to get people to go right? or am i a liar too? as far as the park goes it was a liitle crowded, people were peelin out, right next to kids, wives, and brand new paint jobs, so we thought it be better to end the cruise at lonas. but let me guess he's a hater cause woody still rides a bike right :uh: oh by the way in highschool i had a haro master and was riding quarter pipes too.....alot of other people worried.....right name one. and what show have we ever started shit at ? really man quit listening to people and use your mind bro.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

wussup everybody! hello springtime, now let's fire up dem grills and cook this beef...summertime is on the way!!!    hope to see everyone smiling at the park to kick this off for the 2008







[/IMG]


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 24 2008, 10:43 AM~10241883
> *wussup everybody! hello springtime,  now let's fire up dem grills and cook this beef...summertime is on the way!!!      hope to see everyone smiling at the park to kick this off for the 2008
> 
> 
> ...


^^^THATS A DOPE PICS ZACH^^^
i gotta holla at you real soon bout sunday.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

noah...holla


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 24 2008, 02:36 AM~10237797
> *sometimes you just gotta work out the kinks
> i will say, im not going to really butt in on this only because its deeper than my knowledge on the sich. it goes way back.  i will also say if you dont know anything besides what you have heard and read, keep your opinions to yourself. its better that you dont fire to fire.
> I will also say Fabian has been nothing but a fuckin peach to me as well, which is why i am where i am. its obviously on a more personal level with these certain people so ill keep my opinions to myself.
> ...


Exatly noah but everyone else and there mother always trying to get in on it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 24 2008, 03:39 AM~10238358
> *I thought it was supposed to be about family, freinds, and for the love of lowriding?? It seems these days all I hear about is whos been in it longer, whos got more money in thoer pocket, whos got better gold leafing, who went out of town more...I dont understand why we constantly have to throw this shit out there. If you are proud of your car thats good, you should be. For the last couple of years I have kind of took it easy on the scene because there was so much negativity and honestly I dont think it makes anyone less of a rider if they are out for a minute, then get back in because first and foremost our kids and family are first. And if we are blessed enough to have a little extra dough in our pocket and can put together a lowrider than that is wonderful. But we really gotta quit with the mines better shit. Ill be honest, Street Riders and Majestics of KC have some beautiful cars, but just because you go somewhere others dont or feel your car is a little cleaner, doesnt give you the right to drive it in the ground. I was really looking forward to seeing Street Riders, Majestics, Down IV Life, and many others get together, because there really is some top notch shit in KC. Please dont take this wrong because I really do want to see everyone get together and at least be sociable and not carry so much hate. come on KC WE CAN DO THIS :cheesy:
> *


You got a point except it's really easy to see who you think is at fault.Which to me is the biggest problem here in kc to many people that don't know what they are talking about gettin in it.And it's also funny how your talking about us saying we do this or that but you don't say all the shit that has been talked bad about us.anyway homie it really don't matter we always have and always will be on top and do our thing,thats just want i think of my club is anyone else doesn't agree then thats cool also,but i'll always talk when i'm talked about period.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 24 2008, 03:52 AM~10238488
> *WHO'S ON PROBATION. I AM NOT EVEN TRYING TO BE IN A CLUB. ALL THIS SHIT STARTED WITH FABIEN ALWAYS TRYING TO TAKE SWIPES AT OTHER PEOPLE. YOU KEEP SAYING PEOPLE ON MY SIDE. I AM ON NOONES SIDE I AM JUST TIRED OF THE LITTLE GAMES.
> 
> EVERYONE KNOWS WHEN HE MAKES COMMENTS LIKE "THATS WHAT REAL LEAFING LOOKS LIKE" WHO HE IS COMMENTING ABOUT. NOBODY ELSE DOES THAT KIND OF PETTY SHIT.
> ...


Again you make no sence,you say that i talk with hate,but if i wanted to i could post alot of comments that are about us in the same way.But you don't see that as hating? :uh:I tryed to help you out and you pulled that shit about the hotel even though many people that were there told you ,you were wrong.And agian now you started this shit because i said we put k. c. on the map.When everyone went to world of wheels they talked about it and posted pics but i do the same and i'm hating,it's not my fault we go alittle futher then most for this low-low game.But really this has nothing to do with you or anyone else,never has and never will,yeah i said that about the leafing,to give my homie his props and to try and get him work,i'm sorry if it offended you,even though you don't have leafing?But you know what my car was always dogged on to for my etcha scetch patterns why didn't you stick up for me? :uh: When others were hating?Bottom line is don't worry about what i say and i won't worry about you. And you thought i would start shit you want me to tell you how many times people said they were gonna kick my ass and this and that,We have never went there and never will you need to talk to others on that bullshit.  












































P.s MAJESTICS IS STILL RUNNING THE WHOLE WORLD  take that to the bank.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Mar 24 2008, 04:00 AM~10238562
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: whats skateboarding have to do with this
> *


Thats what i want to now,but you know what we are better at riding bikes too.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 24 2008, 02:42 PM~10243694
> *Again you make no sence,you say that i talk with hate,but if i wanted to i could post alot of comments that are about us in the same way.But you don't see that as hating? :uh:I tryed to help you out and you pulled that shit about the hotel even though many people that were there told you ,you were wrong.And agian now you started this shit because i said we put k. c. on the map.When everyone went to world of wheels they talked about it and posted pics but i do the same and i'm hating,it's not my fault we go alittle futher then most for this low-low game.But really this has nothing to do with you or anyone else,never has and never will,yeah i said that about the leafing,to give my homie his props and to try and get him work,i'm sorry if it offended you,even though you don't have leafing?But you know what my car was always dogged on to for my etcha scetch patterns why didn't you stick up for me? :uh: When others were hating?Bottom line is don't worry about what i say and i won't worry about you. And you thought i would start shit you want me to tell you how many times people said they were gonna kick my ass and this and that,We have never went there and never will you need to talk to others on that bullshit.
> P.s MAJESTICS IS STILL RUNNING THE WHOLE WORLD          take that to the bank.
> *


Do you not believe what you say because you just keep telling us the same thing over, and over, and over...like Majestics is running the world, we ride bikes better than anyone...this is the best gold leafing in KC....I mean its fine to be proud of your club and your cars, it just seems that you express it poorly. I mean to just get on there and say that Majestics is running the world is just plum near crazy. The only thing they are running is your world apparently. Please go back and read some of your own writing it ain't hard to see....come on man. Again not trying to keep this shit going because I am really over it and I really truly think everyone should just stay seperate, you guys do your thing and I am sure we will do ours. Hell if we arer just going to argue why even try to get together. I know personally I am totally done with the cruise now. So hae fun and good luck to you!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> SORRY GUYS BUT I KNOW YOU TOLD ME SO. I CAN'T PUT UP WITH THIS KIND OF BITCH SHIT.
> 
> I AM SORRY THAT MY WORDS WILL BE USED AGAINST YOU GUYS BUT I KNOW AND YOU KNOW I SPEAK FOR MYSELF.
> 
> ...


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Anybody want some of this shit? :biggrin:


----------



## 19caddy96 (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 24 2008, 07:15 PM~10245734
> *Anybody want some of this shit?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 19caddy96 (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 24 2008, 04:10 PM~10243930
> *Do you not believe what you say because you just keep telling us the same thing over, and over, and over...like Majestics is running the world, we ride bikes better than anyone...this is the best gold leafing in KC....I mean its fine to be proud of your club and your cars, it just seems that you express it poorly. I mean to just get on there and say that Majestics is running the world is just plum near crazy. The only thing they are running is your world apparently. Please go back and read some of your own writing it ain't hard to see....come on man. Again not trying to keep this shit going because I am really over it and I really truly think everyone should just stay seperate, you guys do your thing and I am sure we will do ours. Hell if we arer just going to argue why even try to get together. I know personally I am totally done with the cruise now. So hae fun and good luck to you!!
> *


perfect example............thought you said you wern't on a side....................
leave k.c. it is a Majestics world in lowridin. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 24 2008, 10:10 PM~10243930
> *Do you not believe what you say because you just keep telling us the same thing over, and over, and over...like Majestics is running the world, we ride bikes better than anyone...this is the best gold leafing in KC....I mean its fine to be proud of your club and your cars, it just seems that you express it poorly. I mean to just get on there and say that Majestics is running the world is just plum near crazy. The only thing they are running is your world apparently. Please go back and read some of your own writing it ain't hard to see....come on man. Again not trying to keep this shit going because I am really over it and I really truly think everyone should just stay seperate, you guys do your thing and I am sure we will do ours. Hell if we arer just going to argue why even try to get together. I know personally I am totally done with the cruise now. So hae fun and good luck to you!!
> *


Just as much as you beleave your bull.Ok one sided kc rider,i mean do you not know when someone is just fuckin with you.Like i can even ride a bike anymore i'm a fucking 35 year old dude man. :uh: Gave that shit up when i was 19.And no one else seems to think i express my club or our cars poorly except for you guys,maybe you just don't like hearing the truth.And if you went anywhere or knew anyone outside of your click you would know that the MAJESTICS are doing it big in this low-low game.Again coming from you none of this means much because you are on one side and thats very clear,sorry your not going to the cruise i don't know why you would think we would be arguing.We are gonna have fun and chill,if anythig goes bad it will be from the same side it always comes from.  Nice caddy bro,i like that year. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 24 2008, 12:55 AM~10236961
> *no man your cool..i understand the getting your homies back....im just saying dam i thought everything was cool..or atleast everyone was keeping their cool....
> 
> either way NICE work on that cutty....one of the few cuttys i like...that leaf and strip job is bad ass....and you know how i feel about the mirrors lol
> *


Watch out you'll be called a hater. :biggrin: You coming up for the unity. :biggrin:


----------



## 19caddy96 (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 24 2008, 07:50 PM~10246080
> *Just as much as you beleave your bull.Ok one sided kc rider,i mean do you not know when someone is just fuckin with you.Like i can even ride a bike anymore i'm a fucking 35 year old dude man. :uh: Gave that shit up when i was 19.And no one else seems to think i express my club or our cars poorly except for you guys,maybe you just don't like hearing the truth.And if you went anywhere or knew anyone outside of your click you would know that the MAJESTICS are doing it big in this low-low game.Again coming from you none of this means much because you are one on side and thats very clear,sorry your not going to the cruise i don't know why you would think we would be arguing.We are gonna have fun and chill,if anythig goes bad it will be from the same side it always comes from.  Nice caddy bro,i like that year. :biggrin:
> *


are these guys really bringing BMX bikes :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

IM GLAD I CAN MAKE THIS CRUISE WORK. THANKS FOR EVERYONES HELP.

i guess everyone chooses die............R.I.P.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 25 2008, 02:30 AM~10246523
> *IM GLAD I CAN MAKE THIS CRUISE WORK. THANKS FOR EVERYONES HELP.
> 
> i guess everyone chooses die............R.I.P.
> *


Fuk it homie,will just make it into a MAJESTICS picnic. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 24 2008, 08:06 PM~10246897
> *Fuk it homie,will just make it into a MAJESTICS picnic. :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: .................................. :yes:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

HaHa, This shit is crackin me up! :rofl: 
Wut up errrbody? :wave: I just wanna know if someone can have some Carne Asade made up around 5pm on Sunday? Gotta work till 4pm. :yessad:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 24 2008, 08:06 PM~10246897
> *Fuk it homie,will just make it into a MAJESTICS picnic. :biggrin:
> *


But I aint in Majestic, does that mean I cant go? :dunno: 

Can I stop by for somethin to go? :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 24 2008, 08:53 PM~10247390
> *But I aint in Majestic, does that mean I cant go? :dunno:
> 
> Can I stop by for somethin to go? :biggrin:
> *


EVERYONE IS WELCOME!!!!!!!!! you better come by bro.
this is all nothing but words that need to be said. i think i speak for everyone when i say, physical fighting is not part of this issue (that doesnt help anything and we all know that unless you're a fuckin dumbass) that is fuckin high school shit and we are all adults (reguardless of what some might say). this cruise is about cruising. thats it. it doesnt need to be anything more or anything less. we all (or most of us) have cars, with wheels, and i will, and my crew will be rolling those wheels. not everyone has to get along. hoptoberfest was full of these conflicting groups and that show went really well. everyone that needed to keep to their own, did.
eric, if this just does end up being the majestics, you are still more than welcome. we are not the type of group that keeps people away but we are the group that defends our family, are beliefs, our rides, and our city.
this cruise is to resurrect our lowrider scene and i think if a couple little arguements keep people from coming, they are not contributing to this scene or the rebuild of it.
TOGETHER THIS CAN BE DONE. i will ride alone if i hafta but i know my brothers will be there to support me because thats all they have ever done. i started this and will not stop........."RIDE OR DIE"


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

100 PAGES

2000 REPLIES

33,500 VIEWS

FIRST CAR SHOW OVER 150 CARS IN ATTENDANCE :0 

7 STATES REPRESENTING HOPTOBERFEST  

ALL IN LESS THAN 1 YEAR BACK IN THE GAME :biggrin: 

NOT BAD FOR SOMEONE WITH NO CAR, NO FRIENDS, NO CAR CLUB  

I GUESS ALOT OF PEOPLE LIKE JOKES :roflmao: 

JUST IMAGINE WHAT I'LL DO TO THIS GAME WITH ANOTHER YEAR UNDER MY BELT

DJ DVL YOUR NEW LOWRIDING SUPERMAN

PEACE


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 24 2008, 08:15 PM~10245734
> *Anybody want some of this shit?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: you coming down this weekend?


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Mar 25 2008, 12:26 AM~10248487
> *:thumbsup: you coming down this weekend?
> *


Nah homie im gonna slow down on the the travelin a lil bit this year man I got alot of shit to acomplish I got a new house and im buildin a garage and chit. Need to save my money  You guys have a good time though  Take some pics


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 25 2008, 06:06 AM~10249253
> *Nah homie im gonna slow down on the the travelin a lil bit this year man I got alot of shit to acomplish I got a new house and im buildin a garage and chit. Need to save my money   You guys have a good time though   Take some pics
> *


hella, hella,hella flicks. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 25 2008, 08:06 AM~10249253
> *Nah homie im gonna slow down on the the travelin a lil bit this year man I got alot of shit to acomplish I got a new house and im buildin a garage and chit. Need to save my money   You guys have a good time though   Take some pics
> *


whats up dan..hows that bubble top coming along?


----------



## 19caddy96 (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 24 2008, 09:53 PM~10247390
> *But I aint in Majestic, does that mean I cant go? :dunno:
> 
> Can I stop by for somethin to go? :biggrin:
> *


Your royals homie you cool :biggrin: It is funny bro,it's been going on for so long,it won't ever stop.But we still gonna do our thang.We'll be cooking up some shit stop by just bring some drank. :biggrin:


----------



## 19caddy96 (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 24 2008, 11:40 PM~10248282
> *100 PAGES
> 
> 2000 REPLIES
> ...


Most were big wheels. :uh: the rest we helped bring.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 19caddy96_@Mar 25 2008, 03:54 PM~10253336
> *Most were big wheels. :uh: the rest we helped bring.
> *


 :cheesy: haha. youre too much braaa! geeeeez.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Agian this fool talks about unity and says he don't talk about others cars,liar liar wanna be rider.




> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 25 2008, 05:25 AM~10248155
> *DAMN THEY LOVIN DOWN 4 LIFE. YOU GUYS ARE THE SHIT. I DON'T THINK I HAVE EVEN BEEN IN THEIR CLUB THREAD. I REALLY WISH I COULD BE IN D4L BUT I DON'T EVEN HAVE A CAR. MAYBE I WILL JUST THROW SOME PINSTRIPING ON MY FACTORY PAINT JOB AND SOME LAY AND PLAY SWITCHES AND I CAN BE DOWN. OR MAYBE I CAN CALL SHAWN QUINN AND HAVE HIM DO  MY SETUP. DAMN I JUST WISHED I EVEN HAD A CAR. HOW DO YOU GUYS DO IT. I MEAN FRAME UP RESTORATIONS, BUILDING AND PAINTING THEM IN HOUSE, CARS DOING 60 AND 80 INCHES AND AREN'T EVEN REAL RIDERS. I WISH I WAS A STREET RIDER BUT SOMEONE ELSE THOUGHT THAT NAME UP AND THEY OWN K.C. SO I WOULDN'T WANT TO GO THERE. GUESS I'LL JUST HAVE TO GET MY BLUE SUIT SPRAYED AND THROW ON SOME RED UNDIES  AND RIDE THIS TOWN TO THE GROUND.  JUST NOT IN THE STREETS MAYBE I'LL BE A PARKING LOT RIDER. :uh:
> *


Shawn didn't touch my car he was never at the shop thats why we kicked his ass out,and yeah it was a good name to bad they couldn't keep it going, what 2 shops are still opened after all these years??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????And have made money doing it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And my stock paint :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Tell you what boone ,3 time super show winner do that (or just get a car there)and then what you say might matter. :around: :around: 

And truth be told like you told me before the show all this is about trying to make money to you.You said the first show was to get a fill for it then next year you were going to try and charge people and sell shit to make cash,your just using this lets ride crap to try and make a buck. :0 :0 And you said you did all the work thats why you didn't put DFL on the flyers,because they didn't really help you but now you on there nuts.
And if you keep swangin on there nuts i'm sure they will let you in so keep it up.  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 19caddy96_@Mar 25 2008, 05:54 PM~10253336
> *Most were big wheels. :uh: the rest we helped bring.
> *


1 CLUB FROM CHICAGO AND THEY WERE MAJESTICS. THAT LEAVES WHAT 140 CARS. MY BAD. :uh: 

DON'T YOU GUYS HAVE A WORLD TO RUN OR EVEN MAYBE YOUR OWN THREAD. \\

AND YOU SAY I HAVE YOU GUYS ON MY MIND. HA

GET YOUR OWN THREAD OR MAYBE NOBODY WANTS TO GO THERE SO YOU HAVE TO RIDE ON MINE.

SUPERMAN OUT.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2008, 06:14 PM~10253506
> *Agian this fool talks about unity and says he don't talk about others cars,liar liar wanna be rider.
> Shawn didn't touch my car he was never at the shop thats why we kicked his ass out,and yeah it was a good name to bad they couldn't keep it going, what 2 shops are still opened after all these years??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????And have made money doing it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



MOST HATER GET OFF MY DICK..................


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

SUPERMAN RIDES SOLO.

I DON'T RUN AND CRY FOR HELP LIKE YOU.

I BET YOU BEEN ON THE PHONE TRYIN TO GET AS MUCH BACKUP AS YOU CAN.

STARTIN LIES, TRYIN TO GET THEM MAD AT ME. GET A LIFE. THIS TOWN GOT LOVE FOR ME. REGARDLESS OF WHAT YOU THINK. BUT THEN AGAIN YOU DO LIVE IN "GREENWOOD" WERE NO MATTER WHAT THE TRUTH IS YOU ARE ALWAYS RIGHT. :uh:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

OH YEAH DON'T YOU GUYS HAVE A CRUISE THREAD TO SUPPORT. OH WAIT YOU DIDN'T EVEN CRUISE LAST YEAR. WAY TO SUPPORT THE SCENE DUDE.

THANK YOU GUYS FOR KEEPIN HOPTOBERFEST THE NUMBER ONE SPOT ON LAY IT LOW.

SUPERMAN THEM HOOOOOOSSSSSSSS

PS. QUIT RIDIN ON DOWN 4 LIFES DICK, 10 YEARS IS ENOUGH.
I KNOW THEY GOT IT GOIN ON BUT DAMN YOU GUYS CAN'T STAY OUT OF THEIR THREAD. YOU MAKE IT TO EASY.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

WELCOME TO THE DAYS OF OUR LIVES.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 25 2008, 04:34 PM~10253680
> *OH YEAH DON'T YOU GUYS HAVE A CRUISE THREAD TO SUPPORT. OH WAIT YOU DIDN'T EVEN CRUISE LAST YEAR. WAY TO SUPPORT THE SCENE DUDE.
> 
> THANK YOU GUYS FOR KEEPIN HOPTOBERFEST THE NUMBER ONE SPOT ON LAY IT LOW.
> ...


ALL THE SHIT TALKING IS ON HERE.
and it seems like you actually enjoy it.  one giant game of shit talking pingpong.
this is fucking pathetic. :uh:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 25 2008, 04:39 PM~10253720
> *ALL THE SHIT TALKING IS ON HERE.
> and it seems like you actually enjoy it.   one giant game of shit talking pingpong.
> this is fucking pathetic. :uh:
> *


Hope nobodys got the runs! Its gonna be a mess in here! :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 25 2008, 11:26 PM~10253604
> *SUPERMAN RIDES SOLO.
> 
> I DON'T RUN AND CRY FOR HELP LIKE YOU.
> ...


You know why i'm most hated boone because i keep it real bro you know what you told me and i don't even care if they beleave me or not i know whats up and so do you but if you have to try anf save face go right ahead it don't bother me. :biggrin: And no i didn't have to call no one they all think your full of shit. :0 Even some folks from a different club that you hang with.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 25 2008, 06:39 PM~10253720
> *ALL THE SHIT TALKING IS ON HERE.
> and it seems like you actually enjoy it.   one giant game of shit talking pingpong.
> this is fucking pathetic. :uh:
> *


YEAH BECAUSE FABIEN BROUGHT HERE. THIS THREAD HAS BEEN PEACEFUL FOR A YEAR BUT HE WANTS TO TAKE STABS, PETTY SHIT, I SAID KEEP IT CLEAN ON HERE AND THE SHIT TALKING COMMENCED. HE IS LOOKING FOR EVERY REASON TO START SHIT, EVERYONE KNOWS THIS. I UNDERSTAND YOU GUYS DEFENDING YOU CLUB VP BUT THIS SHIT IS RIDICULOUS. HE HAS MADE IT VERY HARD TO KEEP THINGS COOL. I KNOW I BLEW UP, BUT YOU WANT TO MAKE COMMENTS ABOUT ME AND RIDING BIKES OH IM SORRY TRIKES. NOAH YOU KNOW ALOT OF GUYS THAT ROLL HAVE SKATE AND BIKE BACKGROUNDS WHY EXCLUDE THEM AND TALK SHIT. SO YOU MEAN TO MAJESTICS ZACH LOVELY ISN'T DOWN CUZ HES A GROWN MAN AND SKATES.

ITS ACTUALLY KINDA OF GOOD THESE GUYS HAVE LET EVERYONE SEE HOW THEY REALLY THINK OF EVERYONE ELSE. YOU KNOW I HAVE TRIED TO KEEP PEACE AND HELP YOU OUT BUT THATS WHAT HE FEARS. HE THINKS I AM IN DOWN 4 LIFE, DON'T HAVE A CAR, ONLY HAVE A TRUCK ON 22S THATS FINE. I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT, I AM NOT TRYING TO IMPRESS ANYONE. I JUST WANT TO BUILD MY CAR AND CRUISE IT. I AM NOT OUT TO TRAVEL ALL OVER THE COUNTRY TO IMPRESS SOMEONE ELSE. I DO IT FOR ME AND ME ONLY.
HOPTERFEST WAS MY WAY OF MAKING UP FOR MY TIME GONE. NOT TO IMPRESS. NO ONE ELSE WAS DOING ANYTHING FOR THIS TOWN BUT CREATING DRAMA. THATS WHY MY SHOW WAS A SUCCESS. I AM STILL GETTING CALLS FROM PEOPLE THANKING ME FOR DOING IT. EVERYONE AND ALOT MORE ARE ALREADY FOR THE NEXT ONE. I AM SORRY IT HAS COME TO THIS BUT I GUESS IT WAS MEANT TO BE. SORRY...................

SUPERMAN OUT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 25 2008, 11:39 PM~10253720
> *ALL THE SHIT TALKING IS ON HERE.
> and it seems like you actually enjoy it.   one giant game of shit talking pingpong.
> this is fucking pathetic. :uh:
> *


You know i like it thats the funny thing he's getting all mad and i'm just laughing.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 25 2008, 11:34 PM~10253680
> *OH YEAH DON'T YOU GUYS HAVE A CRUISE THREAD TO SUPPORT. OH WAIT YOU DIDN'T EVEN CRUISE LAST YEAR. WAY TO SUPPORT THE SCENE DUDE.
> 
> THANK YOU GUYS FOR KEEPIN HOPTOBERFEST THE NUMBER ONE SPOT ON LAY IT LOW.
> ...


Some facts 3 LRM super shows in a row about to be 4 ,2 cars in the mag,we still in bussiness and we are with the best club out there.Get real homie. :0


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 21 2008, 10:25 PM~10227061
> *I'll bring my crown "ROYAL",everyone else can play games and ride there trikes. :0  :biggrin:
> *


I fixed it. :biggrin: It was all a miss understanding, move along folks, nothin to see here, just some "cruisin, on a Sunday afternoon". thats the jam!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 25 2008, 11:53 PM~10253822
> *YEAH BECAUSE FABIEN BROUGHT HERE. THIS THREAD HAS BEEN PEACEFUL FOR A YEAR BUT HE WANTS TO TAKE STABS, PETTY SHIT, I SAID KEEP IT CLEAN ON HERE AND THE SHIT TALKING COMMENCED. HE IS LOOKING FOR EVERY REASON TO START SHIT, EVERYONE KNOWS THIS. I UNDERSTAND YOU GUYS DEFENDING YOU CLUB VP BUT THIS SHIT IS RIDICULOUS. HE HAS MADE IT VERY HARD TO KEEP THINGS COOL. I KNOW I BLEW UP, BUT YOU WANT TO MAKE COMMENTS ABOUT ME AND RIDING BIKES OH IM SORRY TRIKES. NOAH YOU KNOW ALOT OF GUYS THAT ROLL HAVE SKATE AND BIKE BACKGROUNDS WHY EXCLUDE THEM AND TALK SHIT. SO YOU MEAN TO MAJESTICS ZACH LOVELY ISN'T DOWN CUZ HES A GROWN MAN AND SKATES.
> 
> ITS ACTUALLY KINDA OF GOOD THESE GUYS HAVE LET EVERYONE SEE HOW THEY REALLY THINK OF EVERYONE ELSE. YOU KNOW I HAVE TRIED TO KEEP PEACE AND HELP YOU OUT BUT THATS WHAT HE FEARS. HE THINKS I AM IN DOWN 4 LIFE, DON'T HAVE A CAR, ONLY HAVE A TRUCK ON 22S THATS FINE. I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT, I AM NOT TRYING TO IMPRESS ANYONE. I JUST WANT TO BUILD MY CAR AND CRUISE IT. I AM NOT OUT TO TRAVEL ALL OVER THE COUNTRY TO IMPRESS SOMEONE ELSE. I DO IT FOR ME AND ME ONLY.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I can't beleave your upset about fuckin bikes and skate parks :uh: I didn't see anyone riding them at the last picnic but you act l;ike thats why we are going there?Grow up bro for real.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 11:58 PM~10253860
> *I fixed it.  :biggrin:  It was all a miss understanding, move along folks, nothin to see here, just some "cruisin, on a Sunday afternoon". thats the jam!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: No shit get over it,it was a joke. :uh:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2008, 06:52 PM~10253816
> *You know why i'm most hated boone because i keep it real bro you know what you told me and i don't even care if they beleave me or not i know whats up and so do you but if you have to try anf save face go right ahead it don't bother me. :biggrin: And no i didn't have to call no one they all think your full of shit. :0 Even some folks from a different club that you hang with.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DUDE YOU ARE DILLUSIONAL. I ASKED YOU FOR HELP FOR SOME FOOD CAUSE I NEEDED IT.THATS IT PERIOD. DOWN 4 LIFE GOT THE SHOW STARTED, RAN THE GATES, RAN THE HOP, PITCHED IN MONEY. YOU THINK YOU HAMBURGERS YOU BROUGHT PAID FOR THAT SHOW, I LOST MONEY SO DON'T SPEAK WHEN YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT. I DIDN'T PUT ANYONES NAME ON IT CAUSE IT WAS MY SHOW. I THANKED YOU FOR YOUR HELP. WHY DO YOU THINK I AM TRYING TO SAVE FACE. I HAVE NOTHING TO BE WORRIED ABOUT. ALL I SAID TO START THIS WHOLE PETTY SHIT WAS KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT CAUSE YOU KEPT TAKING STABS AT DAN, AND ME. YES I DO STILL RIDE BIKES, ZACH LOVELY STILL RIDES SKATEBOARDS, WHY NOT HAVE THE PICNIC AT ROSEDALE. IT IS A BIG PARK THAT COULD ACCOMEDATE EVERYONE. YOU HAD THE PROBLEM WITH THE SKATEPARK. EVERYONE ELSE HAD NOT A SINGLE PROBLEM WITH YOU OR THE CRUISE. YOU STARTED TALKING SHIT AND THAT GOT ME STARTED. SO THINK WHATEVER YOU WANT, YOU ARE GOING OUT OF YOU WAY TO DO IT. I PUT THAT COMMENT IN DOWN 4 LIFES THREAD CAUSE I SEEN YOU IN THEIR THREAD. YOU MAKE IT TO EASY. YOU LIKE TO TALK SHIT SO DO I.YOUR INSECURITIES ARE OPEN LIKE A BOOK DUDE.

AND IF YOU SUPPORT NOAH SO MUCH WHY ARE YOU SABOTOGING HIS CRUISE. IF YOU WANT AN ALL MAJESTICS CRUISE WHY DON'T YOU JUST SAY SO. ITS HIS GIG ANYWAYS. WHY ARE YOU ON MY THREAD?????????????


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2008, 06:54 PM~10253829
> *You know i like it thats the funny thing he's getting all mad and i'm just laughing.
> *


WHOS MAD DUDE. YOUR GOT YOUR WHOLE CREW AGAINST ONE WHITEBOY. I AM LAUGHING ALL THE WAY TO THE BANK. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2008, 06:59 PM~10253867
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I can't beleave your upset about fuckin bikes and skate parks :uh: I didn't see anyone riding them at the last picnic but you act l;ike thats why we are going there?Grow up bro for real.
> *


YOU SAID GROW UP NOW THATS FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2008, 06:59 PM~10253867
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I can't beleave your upset about fuckin bikes and skate parks :uh: I didn't see anyone riding them at the last picnic but you act l;ike thats why we are going there?Grow up bro for real.
> *


THATS BECAUSE YOU WERE NOT EVEN INVOLVED IN YOUR OWN BOY CRUISE. SOME FRIEND YOU ARE. IF I REMEMBER RIGHT YOU DIDN'T EVEN CRUISE, HELP ON THE GRILL AFTER NOAH BOUGHT A SHIT LOAD OF MEAT. NICE WAY TO SUPPORT YOUR BOY. JUST HID IN YOUR LITTLE CORNER LIKE ALWAYS.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2008, 06:52 PM~10253816
> *You know why i'm most hated boone because i keep it real bro you know what you told me and i don't even care if they beleave me or not i know whats up and so do you but if you have to try anf save face go right ahead it don't bother me. :biggrin: And no i didn't have to call no one they all think your full of shit. :0 Even some folks from a different club that you hang with.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BECAUSE NOBODY LIKES YOU. AND JUST TO CLEAR IT UP NOBODY I KNOW OR HANG WITH LIKES OR EVEN KNOWS YOU. IF THEY HANG WITH YOU THEY ARE DEFINATLY NOT MY FRIEND. SO HOW DO I HANG WITH THEM. SO KEEP UP YOUR SO CALLED POINTS OF HOW NO ONE LIKES ME AND WE WILL SEE COME OCTOBER. MAYBE I SHOULD TAKE THE SALVATION ARMY UP ON THEIR OFFER TO SPONSOR MY SHOW, THEY DON'T LIKE YOU EITHER.


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Noah, I got your favorite!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 26 2008, 12:03 AM~10253893
> *DUDE YOU ARE DILLUSIONAL. I ASKED YOU FOR HELP FOR SOME FOOD CAUSE I NEEDED IT.THATS IT PERIOD. DOWN 4 LIFE GOT THE SHOW STARTED, RAN THE GATES, RAN THE HOP, PITCHED IN MONEY. YOU THINK YOU HAMBURGERS YOU BROUGHT PAID FOR THAT SHOW, I LOST MONEY SO DON'T SPEAK WHEN YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT. I DIDN'T PUT ANYONES NAME ON IT CAUSE IT WAS MY SHOW. I THANKED YOU FOR YOUR HELP. WHY DO YOU THINK I AM TRYING TO SAVE FACE. I HAVE NOTHING TO BE WORRIED ABOUT. ALL I SAID TO START THIS WHOLE PETTY SHIT WAS KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT CAUSE YOU KEPT TAKING STABS AT DAN, AND ME. YES I DO STILL RIDE BIKES, ZACH LOVELY STILL RIDES SKATEBOARDS, WHY NOT HAVE THE PICNIC AT ROSEDALE. IT IS A BIG PARK THAT COULD ACCOMEDATE EVERYONE. YOU HAD THE PROBLEM WITH THE SKATEPARK. EVERYONE ELSE HAD NOT A SINGLE PROBLEM WITH YOU OR THE CRUISE. YOU STARTED TALKING SHIT AND THAT GOT ME STARTED. SO THINK WHATEVER YOU WANT, YOU ARE GOING OUT OF YOU WAY TO DO IT. I PUT THAT COMMENT IN DOWN 4 LIFES THREAD CAUSE I SEEN YOU IN THEIR THREAD. YOU MAKE IT TO EASY. YOU LIKE TO TALK SHIT SO DO I.YOUR INSECURITIES ARE OPEN LIKE A BOOK DUDE.
> 
> AND IF YOU SUPPORT NOAH SO MUCH WHY ARE YOU SABOTOGING HIS CRUISE. IF YOU WANT AN ALL MAJESTICS CRUISE WHY DON'T YOU JUST SAY SO. ITS HIS GIG ANYWAYS. WHY ARE YOU ON MY THREAD?????????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Are you for real dude. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I said there wasn't enough room,which there wasn't,and i said we are puttin k c on the map which we have,and you did tell me that shit but it's cool i know how it gos with you guys.And i got all my guys/i thought you were cool with all of them.You showed your colors over the hotel shit i knew this would happen your just one more whiteboy(by your own words)trying to get into something that has nothing to do with you so you can fill involved,your not the first and you won't be the last.  And you started talking the shit not me so your fucking up noahs thing.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 26 2008, 12:13 AM~10253957
> *THATS BECAUSE YOU WERE NOT EVEN INVOLVED IN YOUR OWN BOY CRUISE. SOME FRIEND YOU ARE. IF I REMEMBER RIGHT YOU DIDN'T EVEN CRUISE, HELP ON THE GRILL AFTER NOAH BOUGHT A SHIT LOAD OF MEAT. NICE WAY TO SUPPORT YOUR BOY. JUST HID IN YOUR LITTLE CORNER LIKE ALWAYS.
> *


Because i have a real job mister DJ,and did you cruise with your truck.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2008, 07:19 PM~10254020
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Are you for real dude. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I said there wasn't enough room,which there wasn't,and i said we are puttin k c on the map which we have,and you did tell me that shit but it's cool i know how it gos with you guys.And i got all my guys/i thought you were cool with all of them.You showed your colors over the hotel shit i knew this would happen your just one more whiteboy(by your own words)trying to get into something that has nothing to do with you so you can fill involved,your not the first and you won't be the last.  And you started talking the shit not me so your fucking up noahs thing.
> *


WHOS TALKIN ABOUT NO ROOM ROSEDALE HAS PLENTY OF ROOM. OR DO YOU NOT EVEN KNOW YOUR OWN BOYS PLANS FOR HIS CRUISE CAUSE I DID. INVOLVED???? IF YOUR SO INVOLVED WHY ARE YOU ON HERE ALL THE TIME, SHOULDN'T YOU BE SOMEWHERE PUTTIN A TOWN ON THE MAP THAT WAS IN LOWRIDER BACK WHEN CJ HAD HIS RED G BODY FEATURED. YOUR ARE NOT THE FIRST AND NOT THE LAST. GET OVER YOURSELF. ITS CALLED NAPOLEON COMPLEX. YOU FEEL YOU HAVE TO COMPENSATE FOR YOUR INSECURITIES BY BRAGGING AND BOASTING OVER SHIT THAT MEANS NOTHING IN THE END. GET A LIFE, ITS A CAR.

OH YEAH THAT DJ ING THING BOUGHT A BRAND NEW TRUCK AND IS BUILDING MY NEW RIDE. DAMN IT MUST SUCK TO HAVE MULTIPLE TALENTS.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 26 2008, 12:29 AM~10254103
> *WHOS TALKIN ABOUT NO ROOM ROSEDALE HAS PLENTY OF ROOM. OR DO YOU NOT EVEN KNOW YOUR OWN BOYS PLANS FOR HIS CRUISE CAUSE I DID. INVOLVED???? IF YOUR SO INVOLVED WHY ARE YOU ON HERE ALL THE TIME, SHOULDN'T YOU BE SOMEWHERE PUTTIN A TOWN ON THE MAP THAT WAS IN LOWRIDER BACK WHEN CJ HAD HIS RED G BODY FEATURED. YOUR ARE NOT THE FIRST AND NOT THE LAST. GET OVER YOURSELF. ITS CALLED NAPOLEON COMPLEX. YOU FEEL YOU HAVE TO COMPENSATE FOR YOUR INSECURITIES BY BRAGGING AND BOASTING OVER SHIT THAT MEANS NOTHING IN THE END. GET A LIFE, ITS A CAR.
> 
> OH YEAH THAT DJ ING THING BOUGHT A BRAND NEW TRUCK AND IS BUILDING MY NEW RIDE. DAMN IT MUST SUCK TO HAVE MULTIPLE TALENTS.
> *


I had a lowrider back when cj did, did you?And get your own lines dude stop talking to your hero and make up some new shit. :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2008, 07:34 PM~10254147
> *I had a lowrider back when cj did, did you?And get your own lines dude stop talking to your hero and make up some new shit. :0
> *


YEAH ACTUALLY I HAD ONE BEFORE YOU, WENT I MET YOU YOU HAD A WHITETRASH CAMERO ON AMERICAN RACINGS. I WAS ROLLIN TRIPLE GOLD 13'S IN 1990. OR A YOU TALKING ABOUT YOUR CADILLAC THAT GOT JACKED BY THAT WHITEBOY WITH HIS BABY....................CAUSE I HAD PLENTY OF SHIT WAY BEFORE THAT..


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

I GUESS YOU FORGOT ABOUT MY HISTORY IN THIS TOWN. THAT TENDS TO HAPPEN WHEN YOUR TRYING TO IMPRESS YOU NEW FRIENDS.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

WHATS UP WOOD E. PEOPLE GOT SHORT TERM MEMORIES AROUND HERE.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 26 2008, 12:38 AM~10254183
> *YEAH ACTUALLY I HAD ONE BEFORE YOU, WENT I MET YOU YOU HAD A WHITETRASH CAMERO ON AMERICAN RACINGS. I WAS ROLLIN TRIPLE GOLD 13'S IN 1990. OR A YOU TALKING ABOUT YOUR CADILLAC THAT GOT JACKED BY THAT WHITEBOY WITH HIS BABY....................CAUSE I HAD PLENTY OF SHIT WAY BEFORE THAT..
> *


you calling me white trash now thats funny,and i think the guy that( tryed
and failed) to jack me knew the guys that tied you up in you own house and did jake you. :0 :0 Come on keep it coming i love the unity. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 26 2008, 12:42 AM~10254222
> *I GUESS YOU FORGOT ABOUT MY HISTORY IN THIS TOWN. THAT TENDS TO HAPPEN WHEN YOUR TRYING TO IMPRESS YOU NEW FRIENDS.
> *


what history selling dope?damn you are a good person to bring unity to kc. :uh:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2008, 07:47 PM~10254272
> *you calling me white trash now thats funny,and i think the guy that( tryed
> and failed) to jack me knew the guys that tied you up in you own house and did jake you. :0  :0 Come on keep it coming i love the unity. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


YEAH THERE WAS 3 BLACK DUDES FROM THE INNER CITY ON WET WITH GUNS TO MY MOMS HEAD. YOUR GOT JACKED BY WHITE SMOKER WITH A BABY AND NO GUN. SPEAK ON IT.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2008, 07:48 PM~10254278
> *what history selling dope?damn you are a good person to bring unity to kc. :uh:
> *


WOW IT THAT WHAT YOU THINK. THAT IS FUNNY, I THOUGHT I WAS A BROKE ASS DJ. NOW I'M A BALLIN DRUG DEALER :uh: YOU NEED TO FIND A NEW HOBBY OTHER THAN SITTIN AROUND AND THINKING ABOUT ME. IT SEEMS YOU CAN'T TALK TO NOONE WITHOUT TALKING ABOUT ME. I REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR CONCERN WITH MY EMPLOYMENT AND MY LIFE BUT DAMN DUDE DO YOU HAVE MY PICTURE UP IN YOUR HOUSE TOO??????????????



STOP THINKING ABOUT ME


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

MAN I MUST REALLY BE BORED


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 26 2008, 12:53 AM~10254320
> *YEAH THERE WAS 3 BLACK DUDES FROM THE INNER CITY ON WET WITH GUNS TO MY MOMS HEAD. YOUR GOT JACKED BY WHITE SMOKER WITH A BABY AND NO GUN. SPEAK ON IT.
> *


i'm thinking about you?you brought up that dumb shit,and he did have a gun i took it from him(i spoke on it),and woode got jacked,so did lil mike twice what the fuck does that have to do with anything bro.Funny how you started off telling us you are a grown up and are done with bullshit and now your talking all of this.And no i don't really care about you at all,And i never said broke ass Dj?you wanted to talk shit so there you go. :uh: Unity is where it's at. :uh:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Chris!!!

Stop, your wasting time, its warm enough out to start pulling the trim and all that shit.




total side note, im putting that other property on the market in 2 weeks, 
i want to get the landscaping done up right, plants and shit, 
i dont know shit about it.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 25 2008, 08:12 PM~10254460
> *Chris!!!
> 
> Stop, your wasting time,  its warm enough out to start pulling the trim and all that shit.
> ...


  COOL, I KNOW DUDE I WAS BORED. WIFEY BEEN GONE FOR 3 WEEKS NOW GETS BACK IN A WEEK. THIS SHITS ADDICTIVE. I THINK I NEED HELP :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

do you know anywhere i can get shrubs and shit like that reasonably cheap. lol
i could pull the hedges out of my backyard and move them... i hate those things anyhow.

yea, lil mike does hold the record for losing cars, and always in the worst way.
don't drink and drive kids...

actually Zack has lost two also, but they were just stolen, not actually jacking.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

I THINK I NEED HELP :biggrin:

Now that was funny. :roflmao:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

I remember when I had a ride 









or 2









or 3

















and I could cruise. :tears: or at least argue about cruisin. :rofl:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Now thats leafing anyone else want to fight. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 07:20 PM~10254518
> *I remember when I had a ride
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this one but you were scared to cut it when it was out here. :biggrin:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Dont be tryin to copy my trunk lock either, I got a patent on that shit! :scrutinize:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 25 2008, 06:22 PM~10254536
> *I remember this one but you were scared to cut it when it was out here. :biggrin:
> *


Thats what happens when you get around more than 6 people with switches in town. :biggrin: I'm hooked now! But you know I will keep 2 to tha nose! and V8's. :roflmao: No pun intended! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 07:25 PM~10254550
> *Thats what happens when you get around more than 6 people with switches in town. :biggrin:  I'm hooked now! But you know I will keep 2 to tha nose! and V8's. :roflmao: No pun intended! :biggrin:
> *


There were 6 back then? :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

i have to admit

this shit has been entertaining

DAWG!!!

i went and looked at another side job over off of 40 hwy 

jesus christ!!! get this scene

1. guy opens front door with his thumb stuck in the hole in his neck so he can talk, yes, full on Ned from South Park

2. kitchen looked like it was make out of sticks and leaves

3. they wanted to redo the kitchen and large rear deck so they could refinance the house. so it would appraise higher.

4. the look on a persons face when you tell them exactly how fucked they are and how much it will take to unfuck them, in this case easily $30,000.00


$20,000.00 in labor, $5000.00 in material, $5,000.00 for having to look at that hole in his neck everyday and resist trying to throw a pebble in there


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

yes fabien


that is leafing


and pin striping 

and an elco



what are you trying to say?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

STILL MIDWEST GARBAGE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

actually im going to come right out and say it.

im just not a big fan of pin striping or leafing.

i do like patterns and pin striping as an outline of a pattern
or to show a break in color.

but yea, just not what i like, thats why I didn't do it to My Car.

also engraving and etched windows, i've never liked that shit either 
come to think about it. 

I guess im plain and simple. but thats what i like.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

but Crushed velvet interior!!!!

that is the shit!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 25 2008, 07:36 PM~10254654
> *actually im going to come right out and say it.
> 
> im just not a big fan of pin striping or leafing.
> ...


On LAY IT LOW if you have an OPINION you are a HATER. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

i honestly have too much going on to care about anybody elses shit.

im getting close to being done with my car and its done how i want

so fresh and so clean clean


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

i honestly have too much going on to care about anybody elses shit.

im getting close to being done with my car and its done how i want

so fresh and so clean clean


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

i honestly have too much going on to care about anybody elses shit.

im getting close to being done with my car and its done how i want

so fresh and so clean clean


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Hows about murals?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 07:46 PM~10254751
> *Hows about murals?
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck out here. :biggrin: You know you miss this crap Eric.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

totally forgot murrals,

yes, love murrals, just hard to find good artist, its like finding a good tattoo artist.

someone your comfortable with and like their work.

if i had access to a good artist id do a murral


and yours are very nice, like that style


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Did somebody say patterns and pinstriping?


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

woode I am flipping one now and also need some landscaping let me know if you find someone I am just about done with the project its a real nice side split 4 bed 2 bath 2 car garage on a dead end with a school at the end of the block if anyone is interested western wy co appraised for $135 asking$109 :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

EXACTLY!!!

i do like it like that,

good call


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

yep 

i got one in south kc
appraised $129 
asking $105


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 05:17 PM~10253995
> *Noah, I got your favorite!
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir! that bitch is sick! i heard it got smashed into or onto...???


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

See what a few pics will do. Calms the savage beast. 

Oh and I know there is probably a few big wheelers lookin so here you go.








By the way that was a second car.  You know that aint happenin in the


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

normally i hate purple, 

but the way its used on that car i actually like it.


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 25 2008, 06:55 PM~10254864
> *yes sir! that bitch is sick! i heard it got smashed into or onto...???
> *


Not unless it happened since I was out there a few weeks ago. :0 
Now, I did see this one rub another nosen up at the park.







:loco:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 25 2008, 06:50 PM~10254801
> *totally forgot murrals,
> 
> yes, love murrals, just hard to find good artist, its like finding a good tattoo artist.
> ...


im right under your nose!


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

1ofakind, you ready for that Duece and .25? uffin:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 08:10 PM~10255035
> *1ofakind, you ready for that Duece and .25? uffin:
> *


yeah I talked to your boy today I'll be ready by Friday


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Damn, I been on tn this board since June 02 and only got 323 posts.





324.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

lol

i got someone i trust, and im good friends with,

but you know what i mean, 

its not like going to wal mart and buying something

bad tatts last forever


but yea, you do good work


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Mar 25 2008, 07:12 PM~10255056
> *yeah I talked to your boy today I'll be ready by Friday
> *


Nice. Sure you dont want to put it back together? :biggrin: 
So I dont have to! hno:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

man i had a 225
a 68 
that car was fun


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 08:14 PM~10255078
> *Nice. Sure you dont want to put it back together? :biggrin:
> So I dont have to! hno:
> *


no I'm cool on that puzzles were never my forte


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Anybody remember this day?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 25 2008, 07:12 PM~10255061
> *lol
> 
> i got someone i trust, and im good friends with,
> ...


no worries. thanks.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

Royalty, KC Rider, midwest_swang, LowridnVegas, 1ofakindpaint

+1


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

whoa whoa whoa


what happened to all the hate!!!!!!


fuck you all,

suck my eggs!!!!!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 08:20 PM~10255146
> *Anybody remember this day?
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this day, I broke the monte for brian. Still a good time getting together.


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 08:20 PM~10255146
> *Anybody remember this day?
> 
> 
> ...


don't remind me thats when pun introduce me to mr. Patron LOL


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

I hate this positive shit to WTF


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

[/quote]
yeah!!!


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Dam I took those pics that was a fast ass cruise was hard to keep up lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

[/img] :biggrin:








[/quote]


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

You can say what you want about Boone, but his Girl is down as fuck!!!!!!!

I swear i thought she was going to come tumbling out his window filming that day....


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

[/quote]
:biggrin: great shot.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 25 2008, 07:38 PM~10255366
> *You can say what you want about Boone, but his Girl is down as fuck!!!!!!!
> 
> I swear i thought she was going to come tumbling out his window filming that day....
> *


Thats a sore subject! :angry: WHERES THE VIDEO? :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

>


:biggrin: great shot.
[/quote]
thats one hell of a licence plate.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 07:43 PM~10255409
> *Thats a sore subject! :angry:  WHERES THE VIDEO? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 08:03 PM~10254960
> *Not unless it happened since I was out there a few weeks ago. :0
> Now, I did see this one rub another nosen up at the park.
> 
> ...


Damn I love that fuckin car bro cant wait to get mine out and about


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

lol the god damn video

lets clear this one up

Dan camera has better quality and chris footage was shot over exposed, like the it was set on indoor instead of out door, so mixing that footage would have looked all screwy.

HATE HATE HATE

bring on the hate

Fuck boones camera, ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Did somebody say there was a hott body contest at KCIR last year?









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

uncalled for


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 08:55 PM~10255576
> *Did somebody say there was a hott body contest at KCIR last year?
> 
> 
> ...


no farmers tan there LOL


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 08:55 PM~10255576
> *Did somebody say there was a hott body contest at KCIR last year?
> 
> 
> ...


Eric that WASN"T COOL at all. Could have made it through life without seeing that.


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Just tryin to live'n up the thread. I wish I could photoshop I would give Big D a belly button ring! :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 09:08 PM~10255718
> *Just tryin to live'n up the thread. I wish I could photoshop I would give Big D a belly button ring! :roflmao:
> *


I didn't know Derrick was THAT FAT. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 25 2008, 08:07 PM~10255707
> *Eric that WASN"T COOL at all.  Could have made it through life without seeing that.
> *


YOU ACT LIKE YOU AINT SEEN THAT BEFORE!!! :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 09:10 PM~10255727
> *YOU ACT LIKE YOU AINT SEEN THAT BEFORE!!! :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


Not that many at one time. :biggrin:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Mar 25 2008, 08:07 PM~10255705
> *no farmers "BURN" there LOL
> *


I fixed it for ya! :biggrin:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 25 2008, 08:10 PM~10255723
> *I didn't know Derrick was THAT FAT. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Now that is just wrong! :yes: He's been workin out. That my ninja! Fo Sho!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 09:14 PM~10255778
> *Now that is just wrong! :yes: He's been workin out. That my ninja! Fo Sho!
> *


Working out the BUFFET. :biggrin: He's cool though.


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 09:12 PM~10255744
> *I fixed it for ya! :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

They reppin the Blue cup. Im ready for some shows this year.(I like the park shows, too many rules inside uffin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 09:18 PM~10255824
> *They reppin the Blue cup. Im ready for some shows this year.(I like the park shows, too many rules inside uffin:
> *


Just don't give Tony the Bullhorn this year. :biggrin:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Now could you see me wrestlin Pun? :scrutinize:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Weather hasnt been lookin so good for Sunday. Is it ever gonna break 70 DEG?


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 09:23 PM~10255885
> *Now could you see me wrestlin Pun? :scrutinize:
> *


I got five on it LOL


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 09:25 PM~10255905
> *Weather hasnt been lookin so good for Sunday. Is it ever gonna break 70 DEG?
> *


maybe all this was meant to be


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Mar 25 2008, 08:26 PM~10255908
> *I got five on it LOL
> *


Looks like its some cussin then! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 08:25 PM~10255905
> *Weather hasnt been lookin so good for Sunday. Is it ever gonna break 70 DEG?
> *


its tuesday. and these dip shits cant predict the weather 10 minuts before anything happends. hell, it was supposed to rain all this past weekend. and they said that on thursday..........didnt see 1 drop.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 26 2008, 01:46 AM~10254751
> *Hows about murals?
> 
> 
> ...


WE DON'T HAVE ONE YET?SO I GUESS HE CAN STILL LIKE THEM. :uh: You know i don't like wagons with wanna be patterns but thats just me. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 26 2008, 01:31 AM~10254612
> *yes fabien
> that is leafing
> and pin striping
> ...


Nothing?Just that ,thats the way it's suppossed to look. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 26 2008, 01:36 AM~10254654
> *actually im going to come right out and say it.
> 
> im just not a big fan of pin striping or leafing.
> ...


Or maybe you just don't know how to do it right? :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 26 2008, 01:38 AM~10254673
> *On LAY IT LOW if you have an OPINION you are a HATER. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i get that shit all the time,i think skate park suck,so i'm a hater. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 26 2008, 01:44 AM~10254727
> *i honestly have too much going on to care about anybody elses shit.
> 
> im getting close to being done with my car and its done how i want
> ...


And under 12 years way to go. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

Jamie I got the regal at the crib now


----------



## southside for life (Mar 26, 2008)

Everyone needs to keep my name out of their mouths. I have not talked to anyone concerning any beef with dfl,majestics and or any other clubs or individual riders, so if there is a problem with that get at me direct, because I aint playing these fucking he said she said kid games...I role with SouthSide Car Club... We ride big wheel cars and trucks, custom motorcycles, hot rods and a few low riders and we enjoy it... not for anyone else but for us... I respect all forms of custom rides and clubs. I dont like all members in every club but I will still show respect for the club as a whole or at least as a courtsy for the ones I do like.... Also I plan on having my kids and my lady at alot of these cruises/picnics and I personally aint tryin to have any drama around them, we can handle that shit on the streets if need be. Finally I am the president of our club and I will control our members and there attitudes and actions when we get together as a group for these type of events. SO IF THERE IS A PROBLEM COME TO ME AND I WILL TAKE APPROPRIATE ACTION. And as far as myself getting out of line, you have my word I will do my best to keep the unity in Kc, and I challenge all other club presidents to do the same.. Peace and I hope to see all this weekend,,,,, Majestics vp I nominate you to bring the Crown Royal  ...


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

WHY DONT YOU GUYS JUST GO IN BACK ALLEY AND FINISH THIS OR GO IN STREETS AND BREAK DANCE SO THIS SHIT CAN END THAT WAY WE ALL CAN CRUZ AND TALK AND WHAT EVER!!IAM A FAMILY MAN I LOVE TO CRUZ AND SEE OTHER NICE ASS RIDES BUT THE WAY THIS SHIT IS GOING WHO NO!!!




DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

i hear ya. to anyone i have offended i apologize. i have to realize not everyone wants to get along. i will refrain from anymore of this bullshit. if you catch me talking about anything not car or show related please take my ass immediatly to 2 rivers. you guys have shown me the light and it is not worth it. everyone knows how hard i worked to make this happen and i am to old to be pulled into some little internet games. this is about lowriding. regardless of what kind of car you have or what you do other than cars. i have always accepted all kinds of cars and i think hoptoberfest represented that. any future shows will be open to all custom cars and bikes{motorcycles and lowriders}. 

i have never tried to bring anyone else into my problems and i thank everyone that has supported me. i will be and adult and will step back from this situation. if anything else needs to be said you can find out rollin every street in this city. that is not meant to be a threat, but it needs to be dealt with. if we can solve it peacefully or box it out whatever, but i am done with computer games. otherwise don't speak on me and i won't speak on you.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside for life_@Mar 26 2008, 03:54 PM~10258894
> *Everyone needs to keep my name out of their mouths. I have not talked to anyone concerning any beef with dfl,majestics and or any other clubs or individual riders, so if there is a problem with that get at me direct, because I aint playing these fucking he said she said kid games...I role with SouthSide Car Club... We ride big wheel cars and trucks, custom motorcycles, hot rods and a few low riders and we enjoy it... not for anyone else but for us... I respect all forms of custom rides and clubs. I dont like all members in every club but I will still show respect for the club as a whole or at least as a courtsy for the ones I do like.... Also I plan on having my kids and my lady at alot of these cruises/picnics and I personally aint tryin to have any drama around them, we can handle that shit on the streets if need be. Finally I am the president of our club and I will control our members and there attitudes and actions when we get together as a group for these type of events. SO IF THERE IS A PROBLEM COME TO ME AND I WILL TAKE APPROPRIATE ACTION. And as far as myself getting out of line, you have my word I will do my best to keep the unity in Kc, and I challenge all other club presidents to do the same..    Peace and I hope to see all this weekend,,,,, Majestics vp I nominate you to bring the Crown Royal  ...
> *


You know i am bringing it homie,mike you more then anyone knows whats up.We've talked about it to much,for whatever reason i piss people off(they can talk shit on us but they can't take it).but you also know the kind of people me and tino are and what kind of friends we are.I never brought up you bro he keep saying that you told me this and that so i don't really know were that came from but anyway,you know were we are and chris and steve are helping us out right now so you are welcome anytime bro to come and chill.And i must say southside is a damn good name for a club. :biggrin:  I got that shirt for Q i'll bring it sunday.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 26 2008, 05:26 PM~10259497
> *i hear ya. to anyone i have offended i apologize. i have to realize not everyone wants to get along. i will refrain from anymore of this bullshit. if you catch me talking about anything not car or show related please take my ass immediatly to 2 rivers. you guys have shown me the light and it is not worth it. everyone knows how hard i worked to make this happen and i am to old to be pulled into some little internet games. this is about lowriding. regardless of what kind of car you have or what you do other than cars. i have always accepted all kinds of cars and i think hoptoberfest represented that. any future shows will be open to all custom cars and bikes{motorcycles and lowriders}.
> 
> i have never tried to bring anyone else into my problems and i thank everyone that has supported me. i will be and adult and will step back from this situation. if anything else needs to be said you can find out rollin every street in this city. that is not meant to be a threat, but it needs to be dealt with. if we can solve it peacefully or box it out whatever, but i am done with computer games. otherwise don't speak on me and i won't speak on you.
> *


I agree but no one pulled you in anything you jumped in it.And i don't want to get along. :uh: See thats how the bull starts,but fuck it i know how we do,and good luck to you and what you do,peace out.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Mar 26 2008, 04:55 PM~10259271
> *WHY DONT YOU GUYS JUST GO IN BACK ALLEY AND FINISH THIS OR GO IN STREETS AND DOWN-IV-LIFE
> *


I'll bring the cardboard and we can do this.Bikes :thumbsdown: break dancing :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## SouthSide Reaper (Mar 26, 2008)

SouthSide will be down for whatever this wekend! I love to pick on cheerleaders! Woode!! LOl


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside for life_@Mar 26 2008, 08:54 AM~10258894
> *Everyone needs to keep my name out of their mouths. I have not talked to anyone concerning any beef with dfl,majestics and or any other clubs or individual riders, so if there is a problem with that get at me direct, because I aint playing these fucking he said she said kid games...I role with SouthSide Car Club... We ride big wheel cars and trucks, custom motorcycles, hot rods and a few low riders and we enjoy it... not for anyone else but for us... I respect all forms of custom rides and clubs. I dont like all members in every club but I will still show respect for the club as a whole or at least as a courtsy for the ones I do like.... Also I plan on having my kids and my lady at alot of these cruises/picnics and I personally aint tryin to have any drama around them, we can handle that shit on the streets if need be. Finally I am the president of our club and I will control our members and there attitudes and actions when we get together as a group for these type of events. SO IF THERE IS A PROBLEM COME TO ME AND I WILL TAKE APPROPRIATE ACTION. And as far as myself getting out of line, you have my word I will do my best to keep the unity in Kc, and I challenge all other club presidents to do the same..    Peace and I hope to see all this weekend,,,,, Majestics vp I nominate you to bring the Crown Royal  ...
> *


I'm the PRESIDENT OF F.B.B. BEOOOOOTTCCHHHEESSS! :biggrin: :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

SEE A LITTLE BIT OF DRAMA HAS GOTTEN EVERYONES ATTENTION. IF THE WEATHER HOLDS OUT SHOULD BE A GOOD TURNOUT. :biggrin: 
ITS BEEN A BIT SLOW ON HERE. :biggrin: 

ANYONE KNOW ANY VOODOO SUN DANCES WE MIGHT NEED IT.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 26 2008, 03:57 PM~10262147
> *SEE A LITTLE BIT OF DRAMA HAS GOTTEN EVERYONES ATTENTION. IF THE WEATHER HOLDS OUT SHOULD BE A GOOD TURNOUT. :biggrin:
> ITS BEEN A BIT SLOW ON HERE. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


shut the fuck up! you are all fuckin pussies! that goes for everyone!!!!









....we could use a little rain dance...maybe thats what the cardboard is for.... :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

wow...lol


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 26 2008, 07:19 PM~10262697
> *shut the fuck up! you are all fuckin pussies! that goes for everyone!!!!
> ....we could use a little rain dance...maybe thats what the cardboard is for.... :biggrin:
> *


I'LL CALL MY GIRL, SHE IS OVER IN THE PHILIPPINES RIGHT NOW, HER MOM IS INTO THAT KINDA SHIT. SHE PUT SOME HEX SHIT ON US SO WE WOULD HAVE A GIRL :angry: 

THEY SAID ON EASTER THEY WHERE CRUCIFYING MOTHERFUCKERS OVER THERE. LITERALLY NAILING THEM ONTO CROSSES THROUGH THEIR HANDS AND FEET. DUMBASSES VOLUNTEER FOR THAT SHIT. YOU CAN CHECK IT OUT ON YOUTUBE JUST TYPE IN CRUCIFICTION PHILIPPINES. I CAN NEVER FIGURE OUT HOW TO DO LINKS. SO YOU GOT TO DO IT YOURSELF IF YOU WANT.

:werd:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 26 2008, 07:31 PM~10263780
> *I'LL CALL MY GIRL, SHE IS OVER IN THE PHILIPPINES RIGHT NOW, HER MOM IS INTO THAT KINDA SHIT. SHE PUT SOME HEX SHIT ON US SO WE WOULD HAVE A GIRL :angry:
> 
> THEY SAID ON EASTER THEY WHERE CRUCIFYING MOTHERFUCKERS OVER THERE. LITERALLY NAILING THEM ONTO CROSSES THROUGH THEIR HANDS AND FEET. DUMBASSES VOLUNTEER FOR THAT SHIT. YOU CAN CHECK IT OUT ON YOUTUBE JUST TYPE IN CRUCIFICTION PHILIPPINES. I CAN NEVER FIGURE OUT HOW TO DO LINKS. SO YOU GOT TO DO IT YOURSELF IF YOU WANT.
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zktgQ8ZFYfM&NR=1
hope this works.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 25 2008, 08:20 PM~10255146
> *Anybody remember this day?
> 
> 
> ...



DAmn.....pre paint!!! Thats gangster! :0 I should have put some leafing on it and gone to Vegas!!!!

















Ok..I'm sorry for that statement...it was uncalled for. Please forgive me.





:roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 26 2008, 10:12 PM~10265232
> *DAmn.....pre paint!!!  Thats gangster!    :0  I should have put some leafing on it and gone to Vegas!!!!
> Ok..I'm sorry for that statement...it was uncalled for.  Please forgive me.
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

I just ignore it because all those sly comments just show is that we are all still on his minds.....kinda cute if you think about it. lol 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
ring a bell "big pimpin"?
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

It dont matter any more and it isnt gonna stop as I said we should just stay seprate and get over itgood luck on the cruise


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

I mean really why go around people you dont want to be around or cant get along with its only gonna lead to more problems it makes no sense


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 26 2008, 11:13 PM~10265645
> *I mean really why go around people you dont want to be around or cant get along with its only gonna lead to more problems it makes no sense
> *


i just wanna see rides even if they do belong to a bunch of bitches.......i like cars. not every single person that owns one. it would be far fetched if i did. honestly, it just adds a little spice,............ i guess. personally, i dont really care that much if any of these little crying bitches likes me anyway. its for the cars. if they didnt own one, i wouldnt be inviting them to this cruise. what would be the point.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 26 2008, 11:06 PM~10265605
> *It dont matter any more and it isnt gonna stop as I said we should just stay seprate and get over itgood luck on the cruise
> *


dont need luck. but i do actually appreciate it. i know a ton of people are showing up and looking forward to the cruise. and lets not forget, thats what this is about.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

yes a bunch of bitches any thing else nice you want to add I am over the fude I am just saying why force the issue hell you will have fun and im sure I will to :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Had some fun smoking the vogues in this one!!


----------



## southside for life (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 26 2008, 06:19 PM~10262697
> *shut the fuck up! you are all fuckin pussies! that goes for everyone!!!!
> ....we could use a little rain dance...maybe thats what the cardboard is for.... :biggrin:
> *



Hey homie you might want to be easy with that all pussies shit if you don't want to find out.....joking or not


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 26 2008, 09:40 PM~10263879
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zktgQ8ZFYfM&NR=1
> hope this works.
> *


YEAH THATS ONE OF THEM. THERE IS ANYOTHER ONE THAT IS SET TO SOME GAY LED ZEPPELIN SONG THAT SHOWS HOW THEY BEAT THE DUDES AND SHOW THE ACTUAL NAILING. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 01:38 AM~10265847
> *i just wanna see rides even if they do belong to a bunch of bitches.......i like cars. not every single person that owns one. it would be far fetched if i did. honestly, it just adds a little spice,............ i guess. personally, i dont really care that much if any of these little crying bitches likes me anyway. its for the cars. if they didnt own one, i wouldnt be inviting them to this cruise. what would be the point.
> *



DAMN NOAH THATS GOING TO GO OVER WELL. WAY TO MAKE EVERYONE FEEL INVITED :0 YOU KNOW I DON'T REALLY CARE BUT THERE ARE ALOT OF BORDERLINE PEOPLE THAT MIGHT TAKE OFFENSE TO THAT KIND OF STATEMENT. THATS A PRETTY DAMN GANGSTER STATEMENT FROM A PEACEFUL DUDE.

:guns: :burn:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 26 2008, 11:27 PM~10265353
> *I just ignore it because all those sly comments just show is that we are all still on his minds.....kinda cute if you think about it.  lol
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ring a bell "big pimpin"?
> ...



But it was too funny...I have let hundreds of zingers go forever....I had to do that one. 




> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 12:38 AM~10265847
> *i just wanna see rides even if they do belong to a bunch of bitches.......i like cars. not every single person that owns one. it would be far fetched if i did. honestly, it just adds a little spice,............ i guess. personally, i dont really care that much if any of these little crying bitches likes me anyway. its for the cars. if they didnt own one, i wouldnt be inviting them to this cruise. what would be the point.
> *



And you will get NO support making statements like that. Remember its a big small city......segregate yourself like that and you'll be left cruising with 5 cars....not 50.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside for life_@Mar 27 2008, 05:25 AM~10266466
> *Hey homie you might want to be easy with that all pussies shit if you don't want to find out.....joking or not
> *


why is everyone so fuckin stiff? stay at home if you cant take a joke. look at the last 7 pages. bunch of bitchin.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 27 2008, 06:14 AM~10266575
> *DAMN NOAH THATS GOING TO GO OVER WELL. WAY TO MAKE EVERYONE FEEL INVITED :0  YOU KNOW I DON'T REALLY  CARE BUT THERE ARE ALOT OF BORDERLINE PEOPLE THAT MIGHT TAKE OFFENSE TO THAT KIND OF STATEMENT. THATS A PRETTY DAMN GANGSTER STATEMENT FROM A PEACEFUL DUDE.
> 
> :guns:  :burn:
> *


you gotta be fuckin kidding me. look at your last 5 pages. its old. come or dont. that goes for everyone. i promice i wont cry.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 27 2008, 09:09 AM~10267336
> *But it was too funny...I have let hundreds of zingers go forever....I had to do that one.
> And you will get NO support making statements like that.  Remember its a big small city......segregate yourself like that and you'll be left cruising with 5 cars....not 50.*


my REAL homies. ive tried everything to make you fools get along. right? i actually mention the way you all are acting and all of a suddin im wrong. i dont care anymore.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 27 2008, 09:09 AM~10267336
> *But it was too funny...I have let hundreds of zingers go forever....I had to do that one.
> And you will get NO support making statements like that.  Remember its a big small city......segregate yourself like that and you'll be left cruising with 5 cars....not 50.
> *


and all you have done is made positive statements. thanks for the support.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

I am sure we are not gonna STAY HOME but I know I aint comin to know bitching fest good luck


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

THERE CAN BE NO PEACE WITHOUT WAR. DAMN I SHOULD WRITE THAT DOWN. I AM A MAN OF MANY TALENTS


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 27 2008, 10:17 AM~10267732
> *I am sure we are not gonna STAY HOME but I know I aint comin to know bitching fest good luck
> *


thats too bad. it seems like all the bitches are staying home. im rollin rain or shine. i hope half of these fool stay home anyway at this point. i just want to make sure to thank all the positive people that tried. you included k.c. rider. you made the effort. i just cant deal with all the little girl shit anymore. we're all out of high school...at least i think. to bad noone can act like it. statements like "joking or not"...........so you hate jokes? give me a break. that shit isnt welcome anyway.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 27 2008, 10:19 AM~10267755
> *THERE CAN BE NO PEACE WITHOUT WAR. DAMN I SHOULD WRITE THAT DOWN. I AM A MAN OF MANY TALENTS
> *


believe it or not, i appreciate the effort you tried to put in. thanks.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 27 2008, 09:09 AM~10267336
> *But it was too funny...I have let hundreds of zingers go forever....I had to do that one.
> And you will get NO support making statements like that.  Remember its a big small city......segregate yourself like that and you'll be left cruising with 5 cars....not 50.*


so you planned on bringing 45 rides :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

dont worry noah, i'll be there big pimpin in my hyundai...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 12:24 PM~10267788
> *believe it or not, i appreciate the effort you tried to put in. thanks.
> *


MUCH RESPECT IN RETURN. BUT I GUESS ITS THE WAY IT WAS MEANT TO BE.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 27 2008, 10:32 AM~10267854
> *dont worry noah, i'll be there big pimpin in my hyundai...
> *


i know. youre are a real rider  hopefully you can roll my other ride.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 12:24 PM~10267788
> *believe it or not, i appreciate the effort you tried to put in. thanks.
> *


MUCH RESPECT IN RETURN. I GUESS ITS JUST THE WAY IT HAS TO BE.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

its cool. it will happen either way. those who like to roll will.  i choose ride. the rest can die. atleast im doin my part. youre are still welcome reguardless.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 12:25 PM~10267798
> *so you planned on bringing 45 rides :biggrin:
> *


PRETTY DAMN CLOSE.............MAYBE ABOUT 35 OR 40. :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

I dont mind joking, its just kind of hard to do it in the middle of a fucking war...theres a time and a place for everything and right now the jokes are just going to fuel the fire!! I think everyone should quit calling names because that only propels to an even higher level. Its clear youll do your thing and i am sure we will do ours.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 27 2008, 12:32 PM~10267854
> *dont worry noah, i'll be there big pimpin in my hyundai...
> *


JUST DON'T TAKE YOUR SKATEBOARD :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 27 2008, 10:48 AM~10268073
> *I dont mind joking, its just kind of hard to do it in the middle of a fucking war...theres a time and a place for everything and right now the jokes are just going to fuel the fire!! I think everyone should quit calling names because that only propels to an even higher level. Its clear youll do your thing and i am sure we will do ours.
> *


well im done with the joking. im done trying too. everyone knows where to meet and they will choose to ride or die :biggrin: ive put in the effort tryin to organize and everyone is putting in their effort to destroy it. why? i dont know.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 27 2008, 10:32 AM~10267854
> *dont worry noah, i'll be there big pimpin in my hyundai...
> *


just dont take fabians joking to heart.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

on a positive note for all you fuckers i got my caddy rolling again




























































those pics are before wash and wax...and before the trunk is done 100%...all thats left is to hide a few wires and tighten a few more fittings....good to go ...ill have more pics later


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 12:54 PM~10268124
> *just dont take fabians joking to heart.
> *


YEAH BUT THERE IS A FINE LINE BETWEEN JOKING AND DISRESPECT AND WHEN YOU MAKE A JOKE WITH DISREPECT IN YOUR HEART ITS STILL DISRESPECT.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

damn. that looks real sharp aaron. hope to see you on one of our unity cruises :cheesy: tempting huh? :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 27 2008, 12:56 PM~10268138
> *on a positive note for all you fuckers i got my caddy rolling again
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD. YOU GUNNIN FOR THAT TROPHY AGAIN THIS YEAR AIN'T YA?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 11:25 AM~10267798
> *so you planned on bringing 45 rides :biggrin:
> *



Yup! :biggrin: See the thing is in here people act like there are only two clubs with cars coming out...that is not that case. There are a 4-5 clubs and a lot of independant rollers that come out with us. KC is full of riders from 13s to 30s and we roll with all of them. 

It is a good idea to have a few highlighted cruises throughout the summer to bring a lot of cars out......but we are out there almost every weekend anyway having a good time.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 27 2008, 11:56 AM~10268138
> *on a positive note for all you fuckers i got my caddy rolling again
> 
> 
> ...


not bad.. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

SHIT 110 PAGES AND MAYBE ONLY 10 OF THEM IS SHIT TALKING, STILL A GOOD AVERAGE IF YOU ASK ME.

K.C. ALL DAY


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 12:58 PM~10268155
> *damn. that looks real sharp aaron. hope to see you on one of our unity cruises :cheesy: tempting huh? :roflmao:
> *



thanks man...


if it werent for the fact that im broke as fuck right now id take sunday off and roll up.....BUT i will be there at one of these rides i hope to hit at least 2-3 kc events this year....probably wont roll to STL because i didnt really like how that one took place...i loved the feel and the atmosphere of HOBTOBERFEST
I hope everyone can put there shit aside for the day at every single event to keep that peaceful fun day again .....


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 27 2008, 01:01 PM~10268180
> *Yup!  :biggrin:    See the thing is in here people act like there are only two clubs with cars coming out...that is not that case.    There are a 4-5 clubs and a lot of independant rollers that come out with us.  KC is full of riders from 13s to 30s and we roll with all of them.
> 
> It is a good idea to have a few highlighted cruises throughout the summer to bring a lot of cars out......but we are out there almost every weekend anyway having a good time.
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 27 2008, 10:57 AM~10268149
> *YEAH BUT THERE IS A FINE LINE BETWEEN JOKING AND DISRESPECT AND WHEN YOU MAKE A JOKE WITH DISREPECT IN YOUR HEART ITS STILL DISRESPECT.
> *


you know what though.....i just sit back and shake my head. fabian is just steady fishing for you guys and you all take the bait. its to easy for him to be amused at your guy's expence. he knows i skate and has no problem with it. he actually donated a shit load of wood so i could buid this mini half pipe in the basement of my new shop. thats no bullshit. he is a great guy but when he is fishin, just dont be his catch. fishing gets boring with no fish to catch.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 01:03 PM~10268200
> *you know what though.....i just sit back and shake my head. fabian is just steady fishing for you guys and you all take the bait. its to easy for him to be amused at your guy's expence. he knows i skate and has no problem with it. he actually donated a shit load of wood so i could buid this mini half pipe in the basement of my new shop. thats no bullshit. he is a great guy but when he is fishin, just dont be his catch. fishing gets boring with no fish to catch.
> *


thats the best way to put that lol....


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 27 2008, 11:02 AM~10268189
> *thanks man...
> if it werent for the fact that im broke as fuck right now id take sunday off and roll up.....BUT i will be there at one of these rides i hope to hit at least 2-3 kc events this year....probably wont roll to STL because i didnt really like how that one took place...i loved the feel and the atmosphere of HOBTOBERFEST
> I hope everyone can put there shit aside for the day at every single event to keep that peaceful fun day again .....
> *


i did too. good show.
also i really dont think it will be a problem. its just alot of petty little jabs. those only make a bruise. there wont be scares.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i still want to get you guys to come down here to bransons cruise in august...im still working on details of that


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 27 2008, 12:08 PM~10268226
> *i still want to get you guys to come down here to bransons cruise in august...im still working on details of that
> *


you still paying for everyone's motel?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 27 2008, 11:01 AM~10268180
> *Yup!  :biggrin:    See the thing is in here people act like there are only two clubs with cars coming out...that is not that case.    There are a 4-5 clubs and a lot of independant rollers that come out with us.  KC is full of riders from 13s to 30s and we roll with all of them.
> 
> It is a good idea to have a few highlighted cruises throughout the summer to bring a lot of cars out......but we are out there almost every weekend anyway having a good time.
> *


well. i respect all rides. its too bad you wont be joining us.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 27 2008, 01:02 PM~10268189
> *thanks man...
> if it werent for the fact that im broke as fuck right now id take sunday off and roll up.....BUT i will be there at one of these rides i hope to hit at least 2-3 kc events this year....probably wont roll to STL because i didnt really like how that one took place...i loved the feel and the atmosphere of HOBTOBERFEST
> I hope everyone can put there shit aside for the day at every single event to keep that peaceful fun day again .....
> *


IT WILL ALL BE ALRIGHT. ITS NOT LIKE PEOPLE HUNG OUT TOGETHER ANYWAYS. PEOPLE JUST GROUP UP AND TALK BEHIND OTHER PEOPLES BACK REGARDLESS.

SHIT I GOT PEOPLE THAT ARE SUPPOSED TO BE FROM MYSIDE THAT ARE TALKIN BAD ON ME RIGHT NOW. BEHIND MY BACK. THATS OK CUZ I'M SURE THEY'LL GET EXPOSED BY THE SAME PEOPLE THEY ARE TALKIN SHIT TO. HELL THEIR PROBABLY DO THE SAME THING TO THEM WHEN THEY GET AROUND US. WE GOT A WORD FOR PEOPLE LIKE THAT "GARDEN SNAKES"


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 27 2008, 11:08 AM~10268226
> *i still want to get you guys to come down here to bransons cruise in august...im still working on details of that
> *


im goin for sure. my boy is coming from boston with his sick skylark just for that cruise.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 01:03 PM~10268200
> *you know what though.....i just sit back and shake my head. fabian is just steady fishing for you guys and you all take the bait. its to easy for him to be amused at your guy's expence. he knows i skate and has no problem with it. he actually donated a shit load of wood so i could buid this mini half pipe in the basement of my new shop. thats no bullshit. he is a great guy but when he is fishin, just dont be his catch. fishing gets boring with no fish to catch.
> *


WOW THANKS FOR SELLIN HIM OUT. AT LEAST I WON'T GET BLAMED FOR BREAKIN NO TRUCE. BUT IT DOESN'T MATTER ANYWAYS EVERYONE KNOWS HIS GAME, HE MAKES IT TO EASY. MY SHITS ALWAYS LOADED AND OFF SAFETY. I GOT THAT SHIT FOR DAYS. JUST DON'T GO SAYIN I'M TO BLAME.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 01:03 PM~10268200
> *you know what though.....i just sit back and shake my head. fabian is just steady fishing for you guys and you all take the bait. its to easy for him to be amused at your guy's expence. he knows i skate and has no problem with it. he actually donated a shit load of wood so i could buid this mini half pipe in the basement of my new shop. thats no bullshit. he is a great guy but when he is fishin, just dont be his catch. fishing gets boring with no fish to catch.
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 01:03 PM~10268200
> *you know what though.....i just sit back and shake my head. fabian is just steady fishing for you guys and you all take the bait. its to easy for him to be amused at your guy's expence. he knows i skate and has no problem with it. he actually donated a shit load of wood so i could buid this mini half pipe in the basement of my new shop. thats no bullshit. he is a great guy but when he is fishin, just dont be his catch. fishing gets boring with no fish to catch.
> *


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

The weathers too shitty and cold anyway.....:tears: All this wasted energy....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 27 2008, 01:10 PM~10268242
> *you still paying for everyone's motel?
> *


ummm :scrutinize: sure :loco: :loco: 


i should still be able to get 35 a night rooms if booked atleast 2 months in advance lol
because every single hotel in town (180 of them) will be FULL FULL FULL


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 27 2008, 11:15 AM~10268284
> *WOW THANKS FOR SELLIN HIM OUT. AT LEAST I WON'T GET BLAMED FOR BREAKIN NO TRUCE. BUT IT DOESN'T MATTER ANYWAYS EVERYONE KNOWS HIS GAME, HE MAKES IT TO EASY. MY SHITS ALWAYS LOADED AND OFF SAFETY. I GOT THAT SHIT FOR DAYS. JUST DON'T GO SAYIN I'M TO BLAME.
> *


i didnt "sell" him out.
you said it yourself. everyone knows his game. even arron agreed that it was the best way to explane it. its obvious thats what hes doin. he NEVER take direct stabs or blows but he knows someone will take ownership. workes everytime. im a witness. this time you just happend to be his big catch. he just reeled you in.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll have to cruise this bad boy...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

awww sheeit!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 27 2008, 11:19 AM~10268303
> *ummm  :scrutinize:  sure  :loco:  :loco:
> i should still be able to get 35 a night rooms if booked atleast 2 months in advance lol
> because every single hotel in town (180 of them) will be FULL FULL FULL
> *


you better keep us up on things. ill get my room asap. just let me know. or i call couch at your crib. better be big. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 27 2008, 11:22 AM~10268334
> *I'll have to cruise this bad boy...
> 
> 
> ...


thats "lovely" you still wanna try and help me with this ride today?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 01:20 PM~10268316
> *i didnt "sell" him out.
> you said it yourself. everyone knows his game. even arron agreed that it was the best way to explane it. its obvious thats what hes doin. he NEVER take direct stabs or blows but he knows someone will take ownership. workes everytime. im a witness. this time you just happend to be his big catch. he just reeled you in.
> *


HA HA REELED ME IN, HE JUST FUCKED YOUR UNITY CRUISE. AND YOU WONDER WHY WE WOULD RATHER DIE THAN ROLL WITH A HO. BROS BEFORE HOS.

THATS ONE HELL OF A WAY TO REPRESENT THIS TOWN. SHIT I FUCKIN EMBERASSED THAT HE EVEN CLAIMS THIS TOWN.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 01:23 PM~10268340
> *you better keep us up on things. ill get my room asap. just let me know. or i call couch at your crib. better be big. :biggrin:
> *


you see how big i am? lol i got bog couches :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 12:23 PM~10268340
> *you better keep us up on things. ill get my room asap. just let me know. or i call couch at your crib. better be big. :biggrin:
> *


yeah people that comin better get them rooms..this shit is big and will rooms will be gone.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

OneSexy95Fleetwood, Maverick, southside for life, flaco78, ZachLovely, djdvl666, big pimpin +1
i stay on stelth. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 27 2008, 01:25 PM~10268363
> *yeah people that comin better get them rooms..this shit is big and will rooms will be gone.
> *


yep

2 months ATLEAST to get a room...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 27 2008, 11:24 AM~10268358
> *HA HA REELED ME IN, HE JUST FUCKED YOUR UNITY CRUISE. AND YOU WONDER WHY WE WOULD RATHER DIE THAN ROLL WITH A HO. BROS BEFORE HOS.
> 
> THATS ONE HELL OF A WAY TO REPRESENT THIS TOWN. SHIT I FUCKIN EMBERASSED THAT HE EVEN CLAIMS THIS TOWN.
> *


like you said...."no peace without war"........  
maybe we should thank him for stirring the pot a little. without it, your topic would still be tryin to break 100.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Found some more pics of my ride...this photos was taken when I was 15. That would be 1992...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 27 2008, 11:27 AM~10268385
> *yep
> 
> 2 months ATLEAST to get a room...
> *


i blame you if i dont get one. i 35 right now. if you get mine ill get you back. im a man of my word. many can back me in that statement.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 27 2008, 11:28 AM~10268401
> *Found some more pics of my ride...this photos was taken when I was 15. That would be 1992...
> 
> 
> ...


nice. any pics of the 20's on it?


----------



## southside for life (Mar 26, 2008)

I told you once and you didn't listen... That bitch shit in my world don't fly joke or not.... I wont fuck up you cruise because as I stated I will try and keep the peace about this car game... but maybe me you and can to get together and you can make those comments in person and you will see what happens.. This aint about clubs or fueds homie you crossed the line with me and showed me no respect....Fabians got my # any fucking time BITCH


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 01:27 PM~10268391
> *like you said...."no peace without war"........
> maybe we should thank him for stirring the pot a little. without it, your topic would still be tryin to break 100.
> *


THATS REALLY NOT EVEN A CONCERN, YOU KNOW I WAS MORE WORRIED ABOUT KEEPIN THIS SHIT PEACEFUL. DIDNT KNOW I WAS BEING BAITED INTO A FIGHT. REAL STANDUP SHIT. BUT AT LEAST YOU LET US ALL KNOW THE TRUTH. SHIT I FELT GUILTY FOR EVEN GETTIN INTO IT WITH HIM. BUT THIS SHOWS HE WASNT DOWN FROM THE JUMP, SO FUCK HIM. SABATOGE EVERYTHING GOOD ABOUT THIS LAST YEAR. :uh:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

lets go get this thang noah...just call a fool


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside for life_@Mar 27 2008, 11:31 AM~10268426
> *I told you once and you didn't listen... That bitch shit in my world don't fly joke or not.... I wont fuck up you cruise because as I stated I will try and keep the peace about this car game... but maybe me you and can to get together and you can make those comments in person and you will see what happens.. This aint about clubs or fueds homie you crossed the line with me and showed me no respect....Fabians got my # any fucking time BITCH
> *


jesus.... IT WAS A JOKE! actually, you MUST be joking. if you are upset when it didnt even have your name in it.....you just need to relax. like i would take the time to get your number, then actually call you, then agree on a place to meet, then drive there, then fight? that would solve a joke takin poorly in no time..... i honestly dont get were YOU got offended when noone else did.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

shit it only rolled 13's, and then 15's when i took the juice off and drove it up here from the dirty


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 27 2008, 11:34 AM~10268436
> *shit it only rolled 13's, and then 15's when i took the juice off and drove it up here from the dirty
> *


I thought it had 20s when it got jacked.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 27 2008, 11:32 AM~10268431
> *THATS REALLY NOT EVEN A CONCERN, YOU KNOW I WAS MORE WORRIED ABOUT KEEPIN THIS SHIT PEACEFUL. DIDNT KNOW I WAS BEING BAITED INTO A FIGHT. REAL STANDUP SHIT. BUT AT LEAST YOU LET US ALL KNOW THE TRUTH. SHIT I FELT GUILTY FOR EVEN GETTIN INTO IT WITH HIM. BUT THIS SHOWS HE WASNT DOWN FROM THE JUMP, SO FUCK HIM. SABATOGE EVERYTHING GOOD ABOUT THIS LAST YEAR. :uh:
> *


all im tryin to say is, it is worth ignoring. even adressing the issue added wood to the fire. now look. BUT....too late  we cant fight, we obviously cant joke either, what else is there?


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

it's hiding out in a garage in an undisclosed location 'til the statute of limitations runs out...huhuhuh... :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

THATS WHAT I AM TRYING TO TELL YOU NOAH. THIS SHIT AIN'T A JOKE TO GROWN MEN. FABIEN THINKS ITS FUNNY, BUT IT REALLY ISN'T. I'M NOT SPEAKING FOR ANYONE ELSE BUT ALOT OF US BEEN THROUGH TO MUCH SHIT IN LIFE TO BE PLAYING GAMES


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 27 2008, 11:43 AM~10268504
> *THATS WHAT I AM TRYING TO TELL YOU NOAH. THIS SHIT AIN'T A JOKE TO GROWN MEN. FABIEN THINKS ITS FUNNY, BUT IT REALLY ISN'T. I'M NOT SPEAKING FOR ANYONE ELSE BUT ALOT OF US BEEN THROUGH TO MUCH SHIT IN LIFE TO BE PLAYING GAMES
> *


well. i play for fun. my humor is supposed to create laughter not war. so i cant speak for anyone either.  i come in peace. im too fucking old to be fighting especially over a joke takin the wrong way. i would think everyone else would be a little to old to be getting bent outta shape for nothing. like you said...alot of us have been through too much shit to be fucking with tadpole issues.
^^^ so i flipped up your wording a little ^^^^but you understand.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 01:42 PM~10268496
> *all im tryin to say is, it is worth ignoring. even adressing the issue added wood to the fire. now look. BUT....too late     we cant fight, we obviously cant joke either, what else is there?
> *


MY POINT EXACTLY IF HE WOULDN'T HAVE STARTED THE FIRE IT WOULDN'T BE AND ISSUE. YOU SEE HOW AFTER I SAID ONE THING TO HIM ALL OF A SUDDEN PEOPLE WHO ARE NEVER ON HERE SHOW UP TALKIN SHIT. MEMBERS WITH 2 -3 POSTS. GIVE ME A BREAK. I DIDN'T RUN OUT AND TELL ANYONE FABIEN TALKIN SHIT CAUSE THEY WOULD HAVE LAUGHED AT ME AND SAID I TOLD YOU SO.

LIKE I SAID I'M EMBERASSED BY THE WHOLE SITUATION AND HE THINKS ITS A FUNNY GAME. JUVENILE, PUNK SHIT THAT GETS PEOPLE IN DEEPER THAN THEY WANT TO BE. DON'T DIG A HOLE YOU CAN'T GET OUT OF.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Not to change the subject, but anybody got something to ride for sale...lmk


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 01:53 PM~10268557
> *well. i play for fun. my humor is supposed to create laughter not war. so i cant speak for anyone either.   i come in peace. im too fucking old to be fighting especially over a joke takin the wrong way. i would think everyone else would be a little to old to be getting bent outta shape for nothing.  like you said...alot of us have been through too much shit to be fucking with tadpole issues.
> ^^^ so i flipped up your wording a little ^^^^but you understand.
> *


IT ALL WOULD HAVE BEEN FUNNY IF WE WEREN'T BEING SET UP FOR A FALL. YOU HAVE ALWAYS BEEN PRETTY COOL WITH ME AND I'M GLAD YOUR MAN ENOUGH TO LOOK PAST THIS SHIT, BUT THIS WHOLE DEAL PISSED OFF ALOT OF PEOPLE. EVERYONE KNOWS WE WORKED HARD TO FIX THE PROBLEM BUT TO FIND OUT FABIEN WAS DOING NOTHING BUT TRYING TO SABOTAGE IT WHY WOULD ANYONE WANT TO PARTICIPATE IN SOMETHING AFFILIATED WITH HIM.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 27 2008, 11:55 AM~10268567
> *MY POINT EXACTLY IF HE WOULDN'T HAVE STARTED THE FIRE IT WOULDN'T BE AND ISSUE. YOU SEE HOW AFTER I SAID ONE THING TO HIM ALL OF A SUDDEN PEOPLE WHO ARE NEVER ON HERE SHOW UP TALKIN SHIT. MEMBERS WITH 2 -3 POSTS. GIVE ME A BREAK. I DIDN'T RUN OUT AND TELL ANYONE FABIEN TALKIN SHIT CAUSE THEY WOULD HAVE LAUGHED AT ME AND SAID I TOLD YOU SO.
> 
> LIKE I SAID I'M EMBERASSED BY THE WHOLE SITUATION AND HE THINKS ITS A FUNNY GAME. JUVENILE, PUNK SHIT THAT GETS PEOPLE IN DEEPER THAN THEY WANT TO BE. DON'T DIG A HOLE YOU CAN'T GET OUT OF.
> *


i understand where both parties are coming from. its just happends to be heated right now and will simmer down. and inevitably it will blaze agin. too bad but it makes it better to have an event with no problems.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 27 2008, 01:55 PM~10268570
> *Not to change the subject, but anybody got something to ride for sale...lmk
> *


CRAIGSLIST HOMIE...JUST TYPE IN THE EXACT TYPE OF CAR YOUR LOOKING FOR OTHERWISE YOU'LL BE ON THERE FOREEVER.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

been all over it...just figured somebody here in town gots somethin to let go of since the economy is fucked and all...

YEAH AND WHO NEEDS TSHIRTS DONE??? PM ME FOR THE HOOKUP! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 27 2008, 11:59 AM~10268595
> *IT ALL WOULD HAVE BEEN FUNNY IF WE WEREN'T BEING SET UP FOR A FALL. YOU HAVE ALWAYS BEEN PRETTY COOL WITH ME AND I'M GLAD YOUR MAN ENOUGH TO LOOK PAST THIS SHIT, BUT THIS WHOLE DEAL PISSED OFF ALOT OF PEOPLE. EVERYONE KNOWS WE WORKED HARD TO FIX THE PROBLEM BUT TO FIND OUT FABIEN WAS DOING NOTHING BUT TRYING TO SABOTAGE IT WHY WOULD ANYONE WANT TO PARTICIPATE IN SOMETHING AFFILIATED WITH HIM.
> *


we are just tryin to roll. not be best buds, although it would be nice to actually see some unity evolve. THATS WHAT "RIDE OR DIE" IS MEANT TO DO. im gonna talk to my guys wile you should talk to yours to see if we can ACTALLY BURY SOME OF THIS. if not,,,,,fuck it. ill roll anyway. it would be nice to see some effort on both ends.


----------



## southside for life (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 26 2008, 06:19 PM~10262697
> *shut the fuck up! you are all fuckin pussies! that goes for everyone!!!!
> ....we could use a little rain dance...maybe thats what the cardboard is for.... :biggrin:
> *



This is what I am talking about... And as far as you getting the # from fabian and finding a place and driving there and fighting.. ***** please with that shit... I was telling you the easy way to get ahold of me instead of playing this tag shit on the internet.. Because once again I aint about this bullshit...and if it means giving someone a little attitude adjustment so be it. and for the record Boone This a new sign on name for me, I have over a thousand posts...  YOU CAN'T BE SUPERMAN YOU ARE THE MAYOR OF RUSKIN OR DID YOU FORGET WHERE YOU CAME FROM...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside for life_@Mar 27 2008, 12:13 PM~10268683
> *This is what I am talking about...  And as far as you getting the # from fabian and finding a place and driving there and fighting.. ***** please with that shit... I was  telling you the easy way to get ahold of me instead of playing this tag shit on the internet.. Because once again I aint about this bullshit...and if it means giving someone a little attitude adjustment so be it. and for the record Boone This a new sign on name for me, I have over a thousand posts...    YOU CAN'T BE SUPERMAN YOU ARE THE MAYOR OF RUSKIN OR DID YOU FORGET WHERE YOU CAME FROM...
> *


read the post right before that. it was a joke. normally i wouldnt even give a shit but i dont like to be misread. i was saying that shit in hopes of frowns made to smiles. boone will tell ya, shit, zach lovely and anyone else ive EVER talked to on here or in person will tell you, i like to make the peace more than anything. i have no problem throwing down on someone and collect a win or a lose but it better be for a fuckin reason. why the hell would i even try and throw this cruise if i was looking to call everyone a pussy? think about it.


----------



## southside for life (Mar 26, 2008)

I done talking about this shit... I will see you when I see you and I hope you know what you are talking about when you say you would throw down on someone.. because you never know what you will get... think about it!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside for life_@Mar 27 2008, 12:26 PM~10268879
> *I done talking about this shit... I will see you when I see you and I hope you know what you are talking about when you say you would throw down on someone.. because you never know what you will get...  think about it!
> *


thats why i said a win or a lose. peace.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside for life_@Mar 27 2008, 12:26 PM~10268879
> *I done talking about this shit... I will see you when I see you and I hope you know what you are talking about when you say you would throw down on someone.. because you never know what you will get...  think about it!
> *


thats why i said a win or a lose. peace.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

Had some fun smoking the vogues in this one!!
[/quote]
thats a nice ride


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 11:33 AM~10268434
> *jesus.... IT WAS A JOKE! actually, you MUST be joking. if you are upset when it didnt even have your name in it.....you just need to relax. like i would take the time to get your number, then actually call you, then agree on a place to meet, then drive there, then fight? that would solve a joke takin poorly in no time.....  i honestly dont get were YOU got offended when noone else did.
> *


you should be able to see were you would offend someone hell you offended me I mean when you say all you bitches what does thhis mean then its ajoke????????good luck


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> Had some fun smoking the vogues in this one!!


thats a nice ride 
[/quote]

had some fun with it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 27 2008, 12:46 PM~10269053
> *you should be able to see were you would offend someone hell you offended me I mean when you say all you bitches  what does thhis mean then its ajoke????????good luck
> *


well, all i can say is i was joking. i wouldnt make a statment like that and try and get out of it if i meant it. i cant believe i am even tryin to explaine that. i thought it was a pretty obvious joke. :dunno: its a bummer it wasnt obvious. im not that kind of person (which should be pretty obvious in my actions to make a huge effort towards getting EVERYBODY together for a cruise) to make such a generalizing statement toward everyone. i also think that is pretty obvious.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

i figured but to some people it could go either way no biggie to me :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 27 2008, 01:01 PM~10269175
> *i figured but to some people it could go either way no biggie to me  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


well, it shouldnt be hard if one was to consider the reason im on here. fuck it. life goes on. im a good person and mean well. thanks.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside for life_@Mar 27 2008, 06:31 PM~10268426
> *I told you once and you didn't listen... That bitch shit in my world don't fly joke or not.... I wont fuck up you cruise because as I stated I will try and keep the peace about this car game... but maybe me you and can to get together and you can make those comments in person and you will see what happens.. This aint about clubs or fueds homie you crossed the line with me and showed me no respect....Fabians got my # any fucking time BITCH
> *


Mike you just said your about peace and now this?Noah is a jokster and he wasn't talking to you in the first place it was a comment about all the bitching in here,now as for the rest noah you think you know why i do shit but you don't i'm not fishing for shit i give out what is givin to us,i know there are peeps out there that can't stand to see us do good and can't stand to see us in the mags,and i'm not talking about DFL it's all there cheerleaders,that don't have low-lows and are just looking for a way to be known.I thought this was done bonne but for the last 3 pages you talk about having guns and how i'm fucking shit up,dude are you for real what about you telling me you have a kid and your to old for this bullshit?I have 3 kids and i'm not out fighting or shooting or any dumb shit like that,so you talking like that is fucking stupid if your that mad over this bike bullshit then i fill sorry for ya,you know what i have guns too and so do all my friends so what we gonna start shooting over a skate park?please dude get a life. :uh: You said you would'nt talk about me and i wouldn't talk about you remember? :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 07:55 PM~10269111
> *well, all i can say is i was joking. i wouldnt make a statment like that and try and get out of it if i meant it. i cant believe i am even tryin to explaine that. i thought it was a pretty obvious joke. :dunno: its a bummer it wasnt obvious. im not that kind of person (which should be pretty obvious in my actions to make a huge effort towards getting EVERYBODY together for a cruise) to make such a generalizing statement toward everyone. i also think that is pretty obvious.
> *


Do you see now??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 02:05 PM~10268633
> *we are just tryin to roll. not be best buds, although it would be nice to actually see some unity evolve. THATS WHAT "RIDE OR DIE" IS MEANT TO DO. im gonna talk to my guys wile you should talk to yours to see if we can ACTALLY BURY SOME OF THIS. if not,,,,,fuck it. ill roll anyway. it would be nice to see some effort on both ends.
> *


THATS THE THING THEY ARE NOT MY GUYS, I KNOW THATS WHAT YOU BEEN TOLD. I REALLY DON'T EVEN SEE DAN AND THEM VERY MUCH. I HAVE KNOWN WOODY AND JAMIE AND EVERYONE FOR A LONG TIME. I CAN NOT SPEAK FOR ANYONE BUT MYSELF. THATS HOW I KNOW DAN AND THE REST OF DOWN 4 LIFE. YOU REALLY PROBABLY WOULDN'T WANT MY FRIENDS ANYWHERE NEAR YOUR CRUISE. THEY AREN'T AS LEVEL HEADED AS THOSE GUYS. THEY MIGHT TAKE RIDE OR DIE A LITTLE TO SERIOUSLY.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside for life_@Mar 27 2008, 02:13 PM~10268683
> *This is what I am talking about...  And as far as you getting the # from fabian and finding a place and driving there and fighting.. ***** please with that shit... I was  telling you the easy way to get ahold of me instead of playing this tag shit on the internet.. Because once again I aint about this bullshit...and if it means giving someone a little attitude adjustment so be it. and for the record Boone This a new sign on name for me, I have over a thousand posts...   YOU CAN'T BE SUPERMAN YOU ARE THE MAYOR OF RUSKIN OR DID YOU FORGET WHERE YOU CAME FROM...
> *


GOT YA BIG GUY. WASN'T REFERING TO YOU WHEN I SAID THAT. TRUST ME I KNEW THAT WAS YOU EVEN WHEN YOU TYPE YOU SCARE ME  

I WAS REFERING TO THE GANG THAT CAME OUT TALKIN SHIT ON ME WHEN I GOT INTO IT WITH FABIEN.

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ITS DONE!!!! finally lol

pics in a few ...... :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

here you go..99% done i should say..have some small things to FIX but im on it so dont worry lol


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 27 2008, 02:26 PM~10269368
> *here you go..99% done i should say..have some small things to FIX but im on it so dont worry lol
> 
> 
> ...


yeah its damn close..i notice something thats missing..but that should be taken care of soon.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 27 2008, 03:09 PM~10269230
> *Mike you just said your about peace and now this?Noah is a jokster and he wasn't talking to you in the first place it was a comment about all the bitching in here,now as for the rest noah you think you know why i do shit but you don't i'm not fishing for shit i give out what is givin to us,i know there are peeps out there that can't stand to see us do good and can't stand to see us in the mags,and i'm not talking about DFL it's all there cheerleaders,that don't have low-lows and are just looking for a way to be known.I thought this was done bonne but for the last 3 pages you talk about having guns and how i'm fucking shit up,dude are you for real what about you telling me you have a kid and your to old for this bullshit?I have 3 kids and i'm not out fighting or shooting or any dumb shit like that,so you talking like that is fucking stupid if your that mad over this bike bullshit then i fill sorry for ya,you know what i have guns too and so do all my friends so what we gonna start shooting over a skate park?please dude get a life. :uh: You said you would'nt talk about me and i wouldn't talk about you remember? :uh:
> *


WHO SAID ANYTHING ABOUT GUNS???????????????????ONCE AGAIN YOUR MAKING SHIT UP. LOCKED AND LOADED TO TALK SHIT. :uh: SEE WHAT YOUR FISHING FOR SHIT HAS STARTED, WHETHER ITS A JOKE OR NOT. DUDE I SEE DAN MAYBE ONCE A MONTH AND THEY DON'T EVEN MENTION YOU, GOOD OR BAD. WE WERE ALL LOOKING FORWARD TO A GOOD SUMMER, THE CRUISES, CARSHOWS ETC. I HAVE BEEN GOING OUT OF MY WAY TO HELP NOAH ORGANIZE THE CRUISE, GETTING CAMERAS READY, CRUISE ROUTES, PITSTOPS FOR PHOTO OPS AND ALL WE GET IN RETURN IS YOUR BETTER, YOUR CLUBS BETTER, YOUR LEAFING IS BETTER. IT HAS REALLY TAKEN THE FUN OUT OF JUST RIDING, NO MATTER WHAT YOUR ROLLIN. NOBODY HAS COMMENTED ON YOUR CARS ACTUALLY I HAVE SEEN SOME PRAISES FOR THEM. SURPRISED ME..

YOUR NAME HAS COME UP BECAUSE NOAH AND I ARE TRYING TO KEEP WHAT IS LEFT TOGETHER. I KN0W ME AND YOU HAD IT OUT BUT THAT IS GOING TO BE WHAT IT WAS AND NOTHING ELSE. BUT THE INCIDENT IS STILL GOING TO BE REFERENCED. 

I HOPE YOU ALL THE LUCK WITH YOUR CLUB AND D4L AND SOUTHSIDE TOO. BUT AS LONG AS PEOPLE SIT AROUND AND BACKSTAB AND RUN BETWEEN GROUPS AND INSTIGATE SHIT IT WILL NEVER END. 

JUST TO LET IT BE KNOWN TO THOSE BACKSTABBIN SNAKES WHEN YOU SEE ME DON'T TRY AND SHAKE MY HAND LIKE YOUR MY FRIEND.

PEACE TO ALL KC

EXCEPT YOU SNAKES


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 27 2008, 03:29 PM~10269391
> *yeah its damn close..i notice something thats missing..but that should be taken care of soon.
> *


Yeah that PLAQUE will be here soon i hope...and the other CHROME NOID should be here soon...i got to call Lona


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

IS THAT SOME FRESH PINSTRIPING? I LIKE THAT SCROLL


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 27 2008, 03:40 PM~10269494
> *IS THAT SOME FRESH PINSTRIPING? I LIKE THAT SCROLL
> *


no not any new striping...its been there lol....gonna add some more sometime ...probably gonna be getting some leaf work done i hope


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 27 2008, 03:41 PM~10269508
> *no not any new striping...its been there lol....gonna add some more sometime ...probably gonna be getting some leaf work done i hope
> *


I MUST HAVE NOT REMEMBERED THE GOODTIMES ON THE BACK. MY BAD. MY HEAD IS ALL STIR CRAZY. HEY IF YOU GUYS COME UP ON MEMORIAL DAY I AM GETTING A PROFESSIONAL PHOTOGRAPHER TO TAKE PICS. THAT TRUNK IS LOOKING KILLER. GONNA HAVE TO GET SOME ADVICE NEXT TIME I SEE YOU.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 27 2008, 03:48 PM~10269573
> *I MUST HAVE NOT REMEMBERED THE GOODTIMES ON THE BACK. MY BAD. MY HEAD IS ALL STIR CRAZY. HEY IF YOU GUYS COME UP ON MEMORIAL DAY I AM GETTING A PROFESSIONAL PHOTOGRAPHER TO TAKE PICS. THAT TRUNK IS LOOKING KILLER. GONNA HAVE TO GET SOME ADVICE NEXT TIME I SEE YOU.
> *



thanks man...i got a pm box if you need some help lol


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

everyone....im just going to appoligize for making any comments that happend to offend anyone...including you southside...it wasnt directed towards anyone in particular. it was just to shed light on the situation to make things seem a little easier. im no longer goin to say anything to anyone unless im spoken to. i dont think this weather is goin to help anyway. so maybe we should just skip this hole idea all together. i wont be able to reach everyone, so spead the word..."ride or die" i s dead.  it was one good run and thanks to all that showed up for the first and only. and thanks for the help that was lended in makin it happen.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 05:29 PM~10270305
> *everyone....im just going to appoligize  for making any comments that happend to offend anyone...including you southside...it wasnt directed towards anyone in particular. it was just to shed light on the situation to make things seem a little easier. im no longer goin to say anything to anyone unless im spoken to.  i dont think this weather is goin to help anyway. so maybe we should just skip this hole idea all together. i wont be able to reach everyone, so spead the word..."ride or die" i s dead.   it was one good run and thanks to all that showed up for the first and only. and thanks for the help that was lended in makin it happen.
> *



dont kill it just over some words on the net..its not worth it...if its weather related thats different...other than that dont cancel it.....let it play out...plus it was almost 80 here today so that means its heading your way :biggrin: (i hope)


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 27 2008, 04:02 PM~10270545
> *dont kill it just over some words on the net..its not worth it...if its weather related thats different...other than that dont cancel it.....let it play out...plus it was almost 80 here today so that means its heading your way  :biggrin:  (i hope)
> *


ive been getting threats. personally, that doesnt motivate me one bit to ride with that. they can roll if they want. i stay with the people that support me.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 08:08 PM~10271493
> *ive been getting threats. personally, that doesnt motivate me one bit to ride with that. they can roll if they want. i stay with the people that support me.
> *



dam whos threatening you?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 27 2008, 06:23 PM~10271572
> *dam whos threatening you?
> *


im not even gonna go there.. it really bums me out that shit just cant work. 13 pages back we were about to kick off an awesome summer. now we are killing an awesome summer. i havnt witnessed such negitivity in a longass time.  its too bad. i know many many people that still wanna roll that dont even get on lay it low and have no idea what might show up to this event. its supposed to be fun but they dont even know what kind of hatred could be there. it could take nothing at all to turn this into a big brawl, stabbings, shootings, who the hell knows what but im a family man too and dont need this gamble.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 08:41 PM~10271709
> *im not even gonna go there..  it really bums me out that shit just cant work. 13 pages back we were about to kick off an awesome summer. now we are killing an awesome summer. i havnt witnessed such negitivity in a longass time.   its too bad. i know many many people that still wanna roll that dont even get on lay it low and have no idea what might show up to this event. its supposed to be fun but they dont even know what kind of hatred could be there. it could take nothing at all to turn this into a big brawl, stabbings, shootings, who the hell knows what but im a family man too and dont need this gamble.
> *


dam man what the fuck kinda of shit is that...some people :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 27 2008, 07:24 PM~10272000
> *dam man what the fuck kinda of shit is that...some people :uh:
> *


i not saying all that fight, stab, shoot shit is just gonna happen with anyone. it was fine at hoptober fest but these past 10 pages have been chalked full of hate. there is definately a recipe for problems if all these people hook up.thats all im sayin. i really dont want to be around when that sorta thing goes down if it ever did....you dig? i am looking forward to your cruise out there.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 08:16 PM~10272549
> *i not saying all that fight, stab, shoot shit is just gonna happen  with anyone. it was fine at hoptober fest but these past 10 pages have been chalked full of hate. there is definately a recipe for problems if all these people hook up.thats all im sayin. i really dont want to be around when that sorta thing goes down if it ever did....you dig? i am looking forward to your cruise out there.
> *


I agree on that, thats why I said I was done with it awhile back. Just didn't want to force any bad situations. I apologize if I offended anyone also. We were so damn close to having a super time.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 10:16 PM~10272549
> *i not saying all that fight, stab, shoot shit is just gonna happen  with anyone. it was fine at hoptober fest but these past 10 pages have been chalked full of hate. there is definately a recipe for problems if all these people hook up.thats all im sayin. i really dont want to be around when that sorta thing goes down if it ever did....you dig? i am looking forward to your cruise out there.
> *



yeah man its gonna be good...need to get as many people out there as possible

i do know the show entry that includes access to the cruise is like 25 bucks pre register...you have to pay in order to cruise...thats how they get away with shutting down half the strip lol
politics...BUT its worth it


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 26 2008, 10:12 PM~10265232
> *DAmn.....pre paint!!!  Thats gangster!    :0  I should have put some leafing on it and gone to Vegas!!!!
> Ok..I'm sorry for that statement...it was uncalled for.  Please forgive me.
> :roflmao:
> *


You fucker! See what you started! :roflmao: 
You gonna have to go to Vegas to get the LEAFING!!!! :roflmao: :biggrin: :buttkick: :nicoderm:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 26 2008, 10:12 PM~10265232
> *DAmn.....pre paint!!!  Thats gangster!    :0  I should have put some leafing on it and gone to Vegas!!!!
> Ok..I'm sorry for that statement...it was uncalled for.  Please forgive me.
> :roflmao:
> *


But they stay in the streets!! :biggrin: March 08 hno: 

























Just for that statement you gotta hang with me, the Hott body contestants, and the blue cups! :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:  :barf: :barf:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Oh it was 75 Deg. :banghead: :yessad:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Southside- Here are some pics of Milcc and Reggies bikes!!

Reggie!

















Millcc!


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Heres some aint nobody seen! :nono: 

Probably shouldve taken these before I started kickin it with THE BLUE CUP...it'll make your pictures fuzzy!


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Aint nobody seen these from last years picnic either! :biggrin: 

And I gots PICTURES!


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

I told ya I gots pics, any one else ready for summer?


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

FBB always in the House!


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Dis how FBB do!


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Sick rollers!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 27 2008, 08:47 PM~10272845
> *I agree on that, thats why I said I was done with it awhile back. Just didn't want to force any bad situations. I apologize if I offended anyone also. We were so damn close to having a super time.*


  too bad. maybe some day when we're all like 65 yrs old. too old to even swing a fist.....


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

I went back again to find out where we went so wrong in this topic if just a few less things had been said


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

nice pics eric. love that purple 4. very nice.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 27 2008, 10:45 PM~10274024
> *I went back again to find out where we went so wrong in this topic if just a few less things had been said
> *


i know, right? i can understand where i was misread. it sucks because there is no emotion behind these comments to hear the way something is delivered. i see where southside could think i was being serious when i made that comment about everyone being pussies. i was just kidding but with only a pile of words to look at and no facial expression to go with it, it can be hard to tell whats up. im sure there was alot of that and it just got out of hand and mis-understood.


----------



## southside for life (Mar 26, 2008)

Good pics E... and for you Noah I am done with it, but to your point, you can't see facial expressions from a computer screen, so I cant tell if people are serious on here or not thus the reason I try and not post to much on here .. But if you say you were joking then thats what it was and I have no ill feelings towards you and wish you the best... To you Fabian I am still planning on riding sunday rain or shine so don't think you are getting out of buying the crown that easy.....

Southside
Majestics
D4L
Ghettodreams
Streeetstyle
and all independent riders come cruise in peace...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Just checked the weather 56 and RAIN on sunday :tears: :tears: :tears: But what he fuck do they know :loco: :loco: I'm putting my money on a nice Sunday cruise :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: I'm bringing the video cam so let me know where to be so I can get this rolling footy :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Just checked the weather 56 and RAIN on sunday :tears: :tears: :tears: But what he fuck do they know :loco: :loco: I'm putting my money on a nice Sunday cruise :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: I'm bringing the video cam so let me know where to be so I can get this rolling footy :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Just checked the weather 56 and RAIN on sunday :tears: :tears: :tears: But what he fuck do they know :loco: :loco: I'm putting my money on a nice Sunday cruise :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: I'm bringing the video cam so let me know where to be so I can get this rolling footy :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice triple post.....to bad it bears bad news lol


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside for life_@Mar 28 2008, 06:16 AM~10275157
> *Good pics E... and for you Noah I am done with it,  but to your point, you can't see facial expressions from a computer screen, so I cant tell if people are serious on here or not thus the reason I try and not post to much on here .. But if you say you were joking then thats what it was and I have no ill feelings towards you and wish you the best... To you Fabian I am still planning on riding sunday rain or shine so don't think you are getting out of buying the crown that easy.....
> 
> Southside
> ...


glad you can understand. i try to make everything fun, thats my job. i just want everyone to put all this shit aside and try and have a good time. and like i said, sorry if i offended anyone. that is NEVER my mission. shit, even i will need a drink after all this, and crown sounds great. how do you feel now k.c. rider?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 28 2008, 08:45 AM~10275802
> *Just checked the weather 56 and RAIN on sunday :tears:  :tears:  :tears: But what he fuck do they know :loco:  :loco: I'm putting my money on a nice Sunday cruise :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: I'm bringing the video cam so let me know where to be so I can get this rolling footy :biggrin:
> *


ill definately let you know whats up.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 28 2008, 09:19 AM~10276086
> *glad you can understand. i try to make everything fun, thats my job. i just want everyone to put all this shit aside and try and have a good time. and like i said, sorry if i offended anyone. that is NEVER my mission. shit, even i will need a drink after all this, and crown sounds great. how do you feel now k.c. rider?
> *


maybe the storm blew over??Im not a crown kinda guy but Im ready for a drink :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 28 2008, 09:41 AM~10276284
> *maybe the storm blew over??Im not a crown kinda guy but Im ready for a drink  :thumbsup:
> *


shit, i dont drink at all and im ready. :cheesy:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

well, let's drink crown and do doughnuts up and down the block. maybe we can throw mudballs afterwords like some woodstock hippies or at some hippies...fuck it if she looks that good-top down in the rain!!! roll that shit... uffin: 

sorry about the triple posted bad news playerzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside for life_@Mar 28 2008, 01:16 PM~10275157
> *Good pics E... and for you Noah I am done with it,  but to your point, you can't see facial expressions from a computer screen, so I cant tell if people are serious on here or not thus the reason I try and not post to much on here .. But if you say you were joking then thats what it was and I have no ill feelings towards you and wish you the best... To you Fabian I am still planning on riding sunday rain or shine so don't think you are getting out of buying the crown that easy.....
> 
> Southside
> ...


We don't need a cruise to drink bro. :biggrin: and noahs right you are a pussy :biggrin: But you know me always trying to start shit because of my complex. :uh: Mike you know whats up between us and dfl only thing i want to know is why everyone else finds the need to get in it?(nothing better to do i guess)holla at me dogg so we can fight :0 I mean fight for who's gonna buy the crown. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 27 2008, 08:36 PM~10269454
> *WHO SAID ANYTHING ABOUT GUNS???????????????????ONCE AGAIN YOUR MAKING SHIT UP. LOCKED AND LOADED TO TALK SHIT. :uh: SEE WHAT YOUR FISHING FOR SHIT HAS STARTED, WHETHER ITS A JOKE OR NOT. DUDE I SEE DAN MAYBE ONCE A MONTH AND THEY DON'T EVEN MENTION YOU, GOOD OR BAD. WE WERE ALL LOOKING FORWARD TO A GOOD SUMMER, THE CRUISES, CARSHOWS ETC. I HAVE BEEN GOING OUT OF MY WAY TO HELP NOAH ORGANIZE THE CRUISE, GETTING CAMERAS READY, CRUISE ROUTES, PITSTOPS FOR PHOTO OPS AND ALL WE GET IN RETURN IS YOUR BETTER, YOUR CLUBS BETTER, YOUR LEAFING IS BETTER. IT HAS REALLY TAKEN THE FUN OUT OF JUST RIDING, NO MATTER WHAT YOUR ROLLIN. NOBODY HAS COMMENTED ON YOUR CARS ACTUALLY I HAVE SEEN SOME PRAISES FOR THEM. SURPRISED ME..
> 
> YOUR NAME HAS COME UP BECAUSE NOAH AND I ARE TRYING TO KEEP WHAT IS LEFT TOGETHER. I KN0W ME AND YOU HAD IT OUT BUT THAT IS GOING TO BE WHAT IT WAS AND NOTHING ELSE. BUT THE INCIDENT IS STILL GOING TO BE REFERENCED.
> ...


Well thats where the net gets fucked up,and i'm not fishing for shit bro.You say you only see them once a month,well you haven't seen me in years dogg and even back when, we were never friends. so all you know about me is what you hear from others.And i've heard from many people about what is said about us so this they don't bring you up stuff come on dude,alot of what you said is the same shit they always say.You have barely started to get on here we have been going at it for ever so just because you havn't seen stuff lately doesn't mean it didn't happen.and as far as snakes go i really don't know what your talking about,sure people are always gonna play both sides of the fence,because in person it's always different,but i have never talked about you to anyone shit i was suprised when i heard you was puttin on the show because i hadn't heard about you in a while.Look at the end of all this shit it boils down to one thing even if i was messing with dan it had nothing to do with you so really our shit was over nothing,right?we do our thing and we do it very well and so do they we just do it in different ways.Like we both allready said i'm done and i have no problem with anyone,i know how i treat my friends and my members we are down to help each other all the way,so if you think every hates me and i'm messing up lowriding in K.C. well you don't know shit about low-riding then.alot of folks have played apart in the mess we have here not just me.  peace out.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 28 2008, 03:53 PM~10278193
> *Well thats where the net gets fucked up,and i'm not fishing for shit bro.You say you only see them once a month,well you haven't seen me in years dogg and even back when, we were never friends. so all you know about me is what you hear from others.And i've heard from many people about what is said about us so this they don't bring you up stuff come on dude,alot of what you said is the same shit they always say.You have barely started to get on here we have been going at it for ever so just because you havn't seen stuff lately doesn't mean it didn't happen.and as far as snakes go i really don't know what your talking about,sure people are always gonna play both sides of the fence,because in person it's always different,but i have never talked about you to anyone shit i was suprised when i heard you was puttin on the show because i hadn't heard about you in a while.Look at the end of all this shit it boils down to one thing even if i was messing with dan it had nothing to do with you so really our shit was over nothing,right?we do our thing and we do it very well and so do they we just do it in different ways.Like we both allready said i'm done and i have no problem with anyone,i know how i treat my friends and my members we are down to help each other all the way,so if you think every hates me and i'm messing up lowriding in K.C. well you don't know shit about low-riding then.alot of folks have played apart in the mess we have here  not just me.  peace out.
> *



i get what your saying, what pissed me off was that the shit was going on in my thread that we had agreed not to do it on. when i started the sideshow thing that was the goal. i took it personally cause i worked so hard to keep it that way and it seemed that it was reverting back to the old shit. thats why i blew up over it. i would have done it to anyone. you just caught me on a bad day and it got way out of hand. as for snakes i wasn't talking about you personally i'm talking about the ones who go around 2 facing both sides, they know who they are. there is nothing wrong with hanging with everybody but some people tend to talk shit then act like their cool with you the next. 

last and not least lets just agree to keep this thread peaceful and use it for communication on cars , shows, helping each other out. lets keep the bravado and whos better,  how shit is supposedor to be done out of it. that goes for everyone on all sides all towns all race, color , and creeds. this thread is open to lowriders, bikes, donks, old scools, trucks, tattoos, skateboarders, crown drinkers and porn. :biggrin: 

i wash my hands of this mess and apologize to all. now i'm gonna go work on my car.

peace in k.c.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

115 PAGES

35,923 VIEWS

2293 REPLIES


THATS HOW WE DO IT IN K.C.

THATS BRAGGING FOR EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide Reaper (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 28 2008, 01:29 PM~10278003
> *We don't need a cruise to drink bro. :biggrin: and noahs right you are a pussy :biggrin: But you know me always trying to start shit because of my complex. :uh: Mike you know whats up between us and dfl only thing i want to know is why everyone else finds the need to get in it?(nothing better to do i guess)holla at me dogg so we can fight :0 I mean fight for who's gonna buy the crown. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: dont even go there. i dont need this shit anymore. it was a joke for everyone that went bad. i know youre joking but i dont need that. :angry:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside for life_@Mar 28 2008, 06:16 AM~10275157
> *Good pics E... and for you Noah I am done with it,  but to your point, you can't see facial expressions from a computer screen, so I cant tell if people are serious on here or not thus the reason I try and not post to much on here .. But if you say you were joking then thats what it was and I have no ill feelings towards you and wish you the best... To you Fabian I am still planning on riding sunday rain or shine so don't think you are getting out of buying the crown that easy.....
> 
> Southside
> ...


Immmm Baaaack! Southside I fixed it for you. :biggrin:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

eeeewwww its on my finger! :roflmao: 









D.W.B.
dorky white boy


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 28 2008, 01:53 PM~10278193
> *Well thats where the net gets fucked up,and i'm not fishing for shit bro.You say you only see them once a month,well you haven't seen me in years dogg and even back when, we were never friends. so all you know about me is what you hear from others.And i've heard from many people about what is said about us so this they don't bring you up stuff come on dude,alot of what you said is the same shit they always say.You have barely started to get on here we have been going at it for ever so just because you havn't seen stuff lately doesn't mean it didn't happen.and as far as snakes go i really don't know what your talking about,sure people are always gonna play both sides of the fence,because in person it's always different,but i have never talked about you to anyone shit i was suprised when i heard you was puttin on the show because i hadn't heard about you in a while.Look at the end of all this shit it boils down to one thing even if i was messing with dan it had nothing to do with you so really our shit was over nothing,right?we do our thing and we do it very well and so do they we just do it in different ways.Like we both allready said i'm done and i have no problem with anyone,i know how i treat my friends and my members we are down to help each other all the way,so if you think every hates me and i'm messing up lowriding in K.C. well you don't know shit about low-riding then.alot of folks have played apart in the mess we have here  not just me.  peace out.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 28 2008, 02:39 PM~10278502
> *i get what your saying, what pissed me off was that the shit was going on in my thread that we had agreed not to do it on. when i started the sideshow thing that was the goal. i took it personally cause i worked so hard to keep it that way and it seemed that it was reverting back to the old shit. thats why i blew up over it. i would have done it to anyone. you just caught me on a bad day and it got way out of hand. as for snakes i wasn't talking about you personally i'm talking about the ones who go around 2 facing both sides, they know who they are. there is nothing wrong with hanging with everybody but some people tend to talk shit  then act like their cool with you the next.
> 
> last and not least lets just agree to keep this thread peaceful and use it for communication on cars , shows, helping each other out. lets keep the bravado and whos better,  how shit is supposedor to be done out of it. that goes for everyone on all sides all towns all race, color , and creeds. this thread is open to lowriders, bikes, donks, old scools, trucks, tattoos, skateboarders, crown drinkers and porn. :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

Noah the ghettdreams tat IS Pimp


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Mar 28 2008, 09:59 PM~10280901
> *eeeewwww its on my finger! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



There you go starting trouble again!!!! 


:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Mar 29 2008, 01:37 AM~10282340
> *Noah the ghettdreams tat IS Pimp
> *


good!!!! im glad it came out nice. it was good meeting you man. sorry i didnt get to chat more with you but im sure we'll have plenty of time to kick it this summer


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 28 2008, 11:04 PM~10279001
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: dont even go there. i dont need this shit anymore. it was a joke for everyone that went bad. i know youre joking but i dont need that. :angry:
> *


Don't be scared pussy. :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 Mike knows i'm playing fool.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so is everyone crusing today? is it rainy up there?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so is everyone crusing today? is it rainy up there?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so is everyone crusing today? is it rainy up there?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so is everyone crusing today? is it rainy up there?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so is everyone crusing today? is it rainy up there?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 30 2008, 12:18 PM~10289548
> *so is everyone crusing today? is it rainy up there?
> *


Sunny and dry. :biggrin:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 30 2008, 11:18 AM~10289548
> *so is everyone crusing today? is it rainy up there?
> *


What? You got Tourettes? hno: :roflmao:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

it was cool every1 was out and rollin :biggrin: :biggrin: 

havin fun not hatin :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Mar 30 2008, 06:18 PM~10291902
> *it was cool every1 was out and rollin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> havin fun not hatin :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

im sure some1's got sum


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

I did some rollin today in my town too thought about hittin I70 West to do some servin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

View My Video


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

damn I didnt realize their was this much drama goin on Im gonna go back and read see guys later :cheesy:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

swooped thru on some sniper footy today!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 30 2008, 06:50 PM~10292586
> *swooped thru on some sniper footy today!
> *


gotta see it.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 30 2008, 05:55 PM~10292172
> *I did some rollin today in my town too thought about hittin I70 West to do some servin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> View My Video
> *


nice!!!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Zach was straight up paparazzi in that bitch!!!

looked over and was like who is that?

I bet that footy is lovely



All I can say is


"Thats some Kansas shit right there!!!"


fucking Dotte, shit was awesome


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

shoo, i went to home depot and noone was there. i was actually supprised to see you all out. too bad we couldnt have met up earlier. next month


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 30 2008, 06:50 PM~10292586
> *swooped thru on some sniper footy today!
> *


do you know how to youtube it?


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

its coming...looked good today KC!!!


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KCRIVI71, ZachLovely

lets see
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

good to see and meet everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 30 2008, 06:55 PM~10292172
> *I did some rollin today in my town too thought about hittin I70 West to do some servin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> View My Video
> *


NICE


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

honestly we thought it was going to be shitty out, but when the clouds parted we were like, lets go roll, it really was very last minute

got lucky with the cops though, just keep ahead of them a little

when we got to Lona's, Papa Lona was like, "Tell the cops to come talk to me"

man for a short notice day it really got full quick

Summer is going to be out of control

Fucking Wyandotte, lol,


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Danny,

good looking out man, Cadi is looking good

take that fucker to the top man


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

ughhh...some of the best stuff came out all blurred bcuz of the rain i guess :uh:all fogged up , got a couple good shots though...KC summer 2008 dvd's 29.95 + shipping :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...next time i'll have a driver


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

that was a cool clip of the hop by.


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

Look like everyone had a good time the regal will B at the next one


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Mar 31 2008, 12:17 AM~10294379
> *
> 
> *



DUDE THATS FUCKED UP I NEVER KNEW IF YOU JUST CLICKED ON THE PICTURES IT PLAYED THE VIDEO. DDDEEEEEERRRRR.ALL THIS TIME I THOUGHT IT WAS JUST A PICTURE STILL PHOTO'D FROM VIDEO. IF THATS EVEN LEGAL AS A WORD.]]\\

WAS A GOOD DAY.. CAUGHT ME BY SURPRISE, WOODY CALLED ME AT LIKE 2:00 AND I ALREADY HAD THE GRILL STARTED AT HOME, SAID WERE RIDIN. COOKED AND ATE MY STEAK IN LIKE 15 MINUTES AND RAN OUT THE DOOR.

I FEEL BAD CAUSE I HAD TALKED TO SOME PEOPLE EARLIER AND TOLD THEM THERE PROBABLY WASN'T EVEN GONNA BE A CRUISE. 

GLAD TO SEE THIS MUCH PARTICIPATION THIS EARLY IN THE YEAR. YOU FUCKERS MAKE ME WANT SWITCHES NOW, BUT I NEED PAINT FIRST;. YOU BASTARDS :roflmao: 

LETS KEEP IT TOGETHER AND MAKE HISTORY IN THIS TOWN.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Nice street side show we had.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

WELL SHIT MAYBE THATS WHY I NEVER FIGURED IT OUT. YOU CAN'T ACCESS THE VIDEO WHEN YOU CLICK OFF OF A QUOTE. IT ONLY WORKS OFF THE ORIGINAL NOT A QUOTED CAPTION. DDDDEEEEERRRRR :uh: 

DEEE DA DEEEEEE


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 31 2008, 12:12 AM~10294730
> *
> DEEE DA DEEEEEE
> *



Is that Mencia or Vanilla?? :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 30 2008, 10:00 PM~10293232
> *ughhh...some of the best stuff came out all blurred bcuz of the rain i guess :uh:all fogged up , got a couple good shots though...KC summer 2008 dvd's 29.95 + shipping :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...next time i'll have a driver
> *



NO NEXT TIME I;M STRAPPING YOU IN THE BED OF MY TRUCK. WITH YOUR CAMERA AND SOME PRE PLANNING WE COULD GET SOME REALLY GOOD VIDEO. WE HAVE A WHOLE SUMMER FOR THAT THOUGH. .......................................................................


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 31 2008, 01:15 AM~10294736
> *Is that Mencia or Vanilla??  :biggrin:
> *



MENCIA :loco:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 31 2008, 01:22 AM~10294765
> *NO NEXT TIME I;M STRAPPING YOU IN THE BED OF MY TRUCK.  WITH YOUR CAMERA AND SOME PRE PLANNING WE COULD GET SOME REALLY GOOD VIDEO.    WE HAVE A WHOLE SUMMER FOR THAT THOUGH.      .......................................................................
> *


LETS DO THIS DAMN THANG


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 31 2008, 12:18 PM~10297329
> *LETS DO THIS DAMN THANG
> *


pm me and let me get your number. i didn't know how to get a hold of you. hadn't been on the computer for a few days before the sunday and everything kinda happened last minute.

i also need to get started on planning shirts for HOPTOBERFEST :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

check yo pm


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

more info on hoptoberfest


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

What's everybody doin this weekend? Wouldn't mind hookin up and getting some video :dunno:Saturday sunny and 67. Let me know, I'll be gettin around...


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

WHEN IS THE NEXT ROLL OUT  :wave: 




DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## SouthSide Reaper (Mar 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SouthSide Reaper (Mar 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 




























DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 14 2007, 05:40 PM~8999337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 14 2007, 05:58 PM~8999444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 14 2007, 06:00 PM~8999451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 14 2007, 06:08 PM~8999519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jesse_Pecina5_@Oct 14 2007, 07:37 PM~9000294
> *Ill just throw some pix out here...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

X2 :biggrin:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> >
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> >
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 14 2007, 08:13 PM~9000643
> *Big M
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 14 2007, 08:21 PM~9000749
> *hop pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

that was good day


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 9 2008, 09:20 PM~10377806
> *that was  good day
> *


FO SHO!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics...from a great day


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Good morning Kansas City!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

back in the game
:yes:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 13 2008, 03:55 PM~10405814
> *back in the game
> :yes:
> *


COLD game


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

bbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! isn't this april or something? good weather next weekend and a new ride to boot :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 13 2008, 08:38 PM~10407596
> *bbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! isn't this april or something? good weather next weekend and a new ride to boot :thumbsup:
> *


DID YOU GET IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DID YOU GET IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Apr 13 2008, 09:24 PM~10409032
> *DID YOU GET IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  DID YOU GET IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you know he did. we went to look at it this morning. deal sealed. its gonna be a sick ride. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 13 2008, 03:55 PM~10405814
> *back in the game
> :yes:
> *


good to meet you dogg you'll have to bring that elco by tha shop next weekend


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 13 2008, 11:45 PM~10409197
> *you know he did. we went to look at it this morning. deal sealed. its gonna be a sick ride. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

got it y'all... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 14 2008, 06:02 PM~10415388
> *got it y'all... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen.... :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

OK, Here you go :cheesy: 
















:biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

had to blow the dust off this one. good seeing everyone sunday. looks like its gonna be a good summer.

ride is lookin good zach. :biggrin: that vette engine was howlin went you left out of lonas :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

when is the next kc get together


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 21 2008, 05:21 PM~10468296
> *when is the next kc get together
> *



the next nice sunday. i would be sure there will be something the sunday before cinco de mayo. but just about every sunday there is something going on if the weather is good. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i want to come up sometime..wont be able to make it end of May cause i got a family trip planned.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 21 2008, 11:56 PM~10471998
> *i want to come up sometime..wont be able to make it end of May cause i got a family trip planned.
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam rain


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

If anybody's into it, the greaserama dudes are having their "spring thing" car show at the boulevard drive in saturday. They are playing the best 80's movie ever THRASHIN' on the big screen at dark. I think its 7 bucks to hang and see the flick. Check it out at greaserama.com.

Who's cruisin sunday or is everybody waiting til the 4th de Mayo???


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 22 2008, 10:47 AM~10474380
> *If anybody's into it, the greaserama dudes are having their "spring thing" car show at the boulevard drive in saturday. They are playing the best 80's movie ever THRASHIN' on the big screen at dark. I think its 7 bucks to hang and see the flick. Check it out at greaserama.com.
> 
> Who's cruisin sunday or is everybody waiting til the 4th de Mayo???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Got some news for everyone
For those who want to come to the Branson Show and cruise this August 7-9
I spoke with the people in charge of the show...For them to give us a Lowrider class and designated parking together i have to have 40 cars preregistered online

The fee sucks...

25.00 for preregistration

BUT that includes 3 days of the show the Midnight cruise on the strip and some other crap....

I can get hotel rooms for 45 a night in town just about 5 mins off the strip

Need to book ASAP because rooms will be gone come June

Last year this show drew 560 cars...and its supposed to be even bigger this year....the draw is a mix of classics to muscle car....lots of OG impalas and bel airs the whole mix

the cruise it self is like 6 miles long...they shut down 3 miles of highway 76 which is the main strip through town...thousands (not exaggerating) line the strip...its a chance to show off your ride....the only police action on the cruise is to prevent the crowd from getting into the road ...

Maverick cruised with me last summer...ask him..there were 50,000 + people in town for it.....it was crazy

Mike seen it to...him and his family came down ....they showed up DURING the middle of it all lol.....i spent 3 hours finding them the last hotel room in town....

just to get an idea...Branson has 175 Hotel/Motels plus 50+ resorts....every single room was filled because of this show....

any more info PM me and ill answer what i can....i will be making a post in the Shows and Events Forum...ill be posting this in the STL and KC threads and anywhere else close enough to come...




I also want to play on the Friday before the show on Saturday to do something with just our cars....like a seperate cruise and maybe if someone wants top hop i can find us a spot to do so....have our own little show before going to the main show on Saturday


*VERY IMPORTANT 

If you want to come and got 25 to preregister here is the link

http://www.supersummercruise.com/registration.php

fill out the info....for the class choose Special Interest...
when you fill it out and submit i need you to PM me your info so i can keep track of who registers to get that 40 for the added Lowrider class and designated parking*


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

here is a screen shot of the preregistration section..you need to choose SPECIAL INTEREST 

REMEMBER TO PM ME YOU INFO SO I CAN KEEP TRACK OF WHO REGISTERED












And if we do it big this year then we will have a permanent class and parking again next year


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Main link to shows and events

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406080


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

just played around this sunday here's a clip if you want to check it...
My Webpage
sorry about the link, dont know how to post videos and had a few cervezas


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 27 2008, 10:49 PM~10517697
> *just played around this sunday here's a clip if you want to check it...
> My Webpage
> sorry about the link, dont know how to post videos and had a few cervezas
> *




nice vid :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 27 2008, 10:49 PM~10517697
> *just played around this sunday here's a clip if you want to check it...
> My Webpage
> sorry about the link, dont know how to post videos and had a few cervezas
> *



Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 27 2008, 10:49 PM~10517697
> *just played around this sunday here's a clip if you want to check it...
> My Webpage
> sorry about the link, dont know how to post videos and had a few cervezas
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

4TH DE MAYO??? :dunno: 

CRUISE, GET TOGETHER, FISTFIGHTS WHATEVER, LETS GET IT ON.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Apr 29 2008, 06:20 AM~10529587
> *4TH DE MAYO??? :dunno:
> 
> CRUISE, GET TOGETHER, FISTFIGHTS WHATEVER, LETS GET IT ON.
> *



I'm in and ready to rumble :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Do you smelllelelelelelellelleeelel what the rock is cooking!!!?!??! :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 29 2008, 11:51 AM~10530913
> *Do you smelllelelelelelellelleeelel what the rock is cooking!!!?!??!  :biggrin:
> *


BBQ??????????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## aka3kdreamn (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 27 2008, 10:49 PM~10517697
> *just played around this sunday here's a clip if you want to check it...
> My Webpage
> sorry about the link, dont know how to post videos and had a few cervezas
> *


 I'm glad to see my old car's getting driven like it deserves! I got to see it all done right sometime.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Apr 29 2008, 02:35 PM~10532492
> *BBQ??????????????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno:
> *



you get my message man?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

anyone down for rollin today????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheUpton22_@May 11 2008, 08:21 PM~10631670
> *
> *


Damn, Take your ugly Mugg outta that pictures! Your scarin the kids! Hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

MEMORIAL WEEKEND.






 















BBQ, CRUISIN, LOWRIDERS, DONKS, BIKES










ARE YOU READY?





































:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@May 13 2008, 04:05 PM~10646981
> *MEMORIAL WEEKEND.
> 
> BBQ, CRUISIN, LOWRIDERS, DONKS, BIKES
> ...


You sellin that Brougham? :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@May 13 2008, 09:11 PM~10648775
> *You sellin that Brougham? :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@May 12 2008, 09:04 PM~10640699
> *Damn, Take your ugly Mugg outta that pictures! Your scarin the kids! Hahaha :biggrin:
> *


some one had 2 :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@May 13 2008, 06:05 PM~10646981
> *MEMORIAL WEEKEND.
> 
> BBQ, CRUISIN, LOWRIDERS, DONKS, BIKES
> ...


 :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 15 2008, 11:08 PM~10666654
> *:0
> *


what up stranger?


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@May 13 2008, 08:11 PM~10648775
> *You sellin that Brougham? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@May 16 2008, 10:19 PM~10673966
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


what you askin for it?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@May 16 2008, 08:48 PM~10673538
> *what up stranger?
> *


not much..you?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@May 17 2008, 03:23 PM~10677390
> *not much..you?
> *


NOT MUCH, WORKIN ALOT AND TRYING TO GET THE CADDY SWITCHED UP. BEEN WORKING LIKE 55 HOURS A WEEK, SO NOT MUCH TIME TO GET THINGS ACCOMPLISHED. TAKES TIME THOUGH. YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES. YOU GETTIN MUCH DONE ON YOUR END?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@May 17 2008, 08:33 PM~10678275
> *NOT MUCH, WORKIN ALOT AND TRYING TO GET THE CADDY SWITCHED UP. BEEN WORKING LIKE 55 HOURS A WEEK, SO NOT MUCH TIME TO GET THINGS ACCOMPLISHED. TAKES TIME THOUGH. YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES. YOU GETTIN MUCH DONE ON YOUR END?
> *


i got the trunk pretty much done...but then i fucked it up...arched out a battery.....have to redo the floor ...oh well lol....other than that its looking good...



















:cheesy:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

so whats going down in kc soon? im gonna try to plan alittle trip down there and want to know when to plan it.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

THIS WEEKEND. SUNDAY BIG GET TOGETHER.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

see you guys there :wave:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+May 21 2008, 08:25 AM~10703026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: see you guys this weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@May 23 2008, 12:14 AM~10717830
> *:wave:  see you guys this weekend... :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@May 23 2008, 12:14 AM~10717830
> *:wave:  see you guys this weekend... :biggrin:
> *



goodtimes in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

whens the next picnic?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 23 2008, 06:04 PM~10722460
> *whens the next picnic?
> *


this sunday. swope park.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

It's goin down.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@May 25 2008, 09:35 AM~10732508
> *It's goin down.
> *


hope everyone has a good time at the show....post some good pics for me


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

*INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB
10TH ANNUAL PICNIC
TULSA, OKLAHOMA
@ CHANDLER PARK 6500 W 21st St. JUNE 15TH, 2008
HOP CONTEST CASH PRIZES, BEST IN SHOW PRIZES, FOOD & DRINKS, FAMILY ENVIRONMENT!*


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@May 25 2008, 05:55 PM~10734362
> *INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB
> 10TH ANNUAL PICNIC
> TULSA, OKLAHOMA
> ...



K.C. will be there. 


always a good time.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@May 23 2008, 08:10 PM~10723790
> *this sunday. swope park.
> *


damn..had no clue..wont make this one. might want to start a new topic for the next one. i check the show thread all the time..just thought everyone was still shooting the shit in this thread.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 26 2008, 10:29 PM~10742066
> *damn..had no clue..wont make this one. might want to start a new topic for the next one. i check the show thread all the time..just thought everyone was still shooting the shit in this thread.
> *


YEAH WASN'T TO MUCH POSTED. JUST A LOCAL BBQ. I'LL SEE YOU IN TULSA MAV. INFO ON HOPTOBERFEST 2 COMING SOON. 

NEW THREAD WILL BE STARTED WHEN I GET ALL THE LEGAL STUFF FINALIZED FOR THE NEXT SHOW.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@May 27 2008, 12:32 AM~10740706
> *K.C. will be there.
> always a good time.
> *


Yes we will,all of K.C. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 27 2008, 08:02 PM~10748842
> *Yes we will,all of K.C. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

somebody put up some pics from sunday, i didn't have my camera...


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

X2


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

K.C. IN THE HOUSE


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

hmmmm sizing????????????


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jun 8 2008, 08:05 PM~10825152
> *hmmmm sizing????????????
> *



JUST BE GLAD I CONTRIBUTED.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

JUST A FEW PICS OF SOME OF THIS SUMMERS GET TOGETHERS, PICNICS, CRUISES, WHATEVERS.

I KNOW THERE WAS ALOT MORE CARS I JUST DIDN'T GET PICS, SO IF ANYONE ELSE HAS ANY PICS PLEASE POST THEM UP.

PEACE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

looks like it was a nice show...wish i could have been there...ill be there again in october for sure...


KC i need a hook up on batterys...i need 6 31s of course......anyone got or know of a hookup...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 8 2008, 07:57 PM~10825472
> *JUST A FEW PICS OF SOME OF THIS SUMMERS GET TOGETHERS, PICNICS, CRUISES, WHATEVERS.
> 
> I KNOW THERE WAS ALOT MORE CARS I JUST DIDN'T GET PICS, SO IF ANYONE ELSE HAS ANY PICS PLEASE POST THEM UP.
> ...


Yeah I'm still here. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

OH FORGET TO TELL EVERYONE. THERE WILL POSSIBLY BE A SHOW IN DOWNTOWN K.C. JULY 14 I BELIEVE. ZACH LOVELY IS PUTTING THIS ONE TOGETHER AND WANTED ME TO SPREAD THE WORD. DO NOT HAVE TO MANY DETAILS BUT HIT ME UP IN TULSA AND I SHOULD HAVE MORE INFO.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 8 2008, 09:01 PM~10825503
> *Yeah I'm still here. :biggrin:
> *



WHATS GOIN ON? BEEN MISSING YOU THE LAST FEW TIMES OUT(WITHOUT SOUNDING TO GAY  ). YOU GOING TO TULSA?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 8 2008, 09:01 PM~10825498
> *looks like it was a nice show...wish i could have been there...ill be there again in october for sure...
> KC i need a hook up on batterys...i need 6 31s of course......anyone got or know of a hookup...
> *



WHAT BRAND ARE YOU LOOKING FOR AND WHAT SIZE?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 8 2008, 08:03 PM~10825515
> *WHATS GOIN ON?  BEEN MISSING YOU THE LAST FEW TIMES OUT(WITHOUT SOUNDING TO GAY  ).  YOU GOING TO TULSA?
> *


You aren't suppossed to talk about that. :biggrin: Yeah I'm going down Sunday morning.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 8 2008, 09:06 PM~10825532
> *You aren't suppossed to talk about that. :biggrin:  Yeah I'm going down Sunday morning.
> *


HA HA. YEAH I'M LEAVING OUT LATE SATURDAY AROUND 5.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 8 2008, 09:05 PM~10825523
> *WHAT BRAND ARE YOU LOOKING FOR AND WHAT SIZE?
> *


need group 31s for the setup....need 6 of them....dont really matter the brand as long as they will hold up to my setup


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 8 2008, 09:25 PM~10825662
> *need group 31s for the setup....need 6 of them....dont really matter the brand as long as they will hold up to my setup
> *


I WAS MEANING WHAT CCA SIZE. TRY LOWLIFE HYDRAULICS.COM. THEY HAVE FREE SHIPPING ON YOUR FIRST ORDER, AND HAVE A COUPLE OF SIZES. I THINK 775 AND 1200 BUT DON'T QUOTE ME. THEY RUN AROUND 69 TO 80 DOLLARS, ONCE AGAIN DON;'T QUOTE ME.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 8 2008, 09:37 PM~10825768
> *I WAS MEANING WHAT CCA SIZE. TRY LOWLIFE HYDRAULICS.COM. THEY HAVE FREE SHIPPING ON YOUR FIRST ORDER, AND HAVE A COUPLE OF SIZES. I THINK 775 AND 1200 BUT DON'T QUOTE ME. THEY RUN AROUND 69 TO 80 DOLLARS, ONCE AGAIN DON;'T QUOTE ME.
> *


1200 sounds about right ...i think the ones i have now are 1100


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 8 2008, 08:44 PM~10825835
> *1200 sounds about right ...i think the ones i have now are 1100
> *


I bet there is a battery wharehouse in Springfield, just look in the phone book.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 8 2008, 09:45 PM~10825843
> *I bet there is a battery wharehouse in Springfield, just look in the phone book.
> *


nothing really


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 8 2008, 09:55 PM~10825941
> *nothing really
> *


TRY AND FIND A PLACE THAT SUPPLIES INDUSTRIAL AND CONSTRUCTION COMPANIES. THEY USE THESE BATTERIES ON EQUIPMENT. WON'T BE LISTED LIKE A NTB OR COMMERCIAL BATTERY STORE. OR TRY A MARINE OR BOAT SUPPLIER. YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO FIND ONE OF THESE IN THE OZARKS.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 8 2008, 10:12 PM~10826105
> *TRY AND FIND A PLACE THAT SUPPLIES INDUSTRIAL AND CONSTRUCTION COMPANIES. THEY USE THESE BATTERIES ON EQUIPMENT. WON'T BE LISTED LIKE A NTB OR COMMERCIAL BATTERY STORE. OR TRY A MARINE OR BOAT SUPPLIER. YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO FIND ONE OF THESE IN THE OZARKS.
> *


90 a pop here local....orileys has them for 80....but i dont want to pay that much if i dont have to...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

THATS PRETTY CLOSE WHAT YOU ARE GOING TO HAVE TO PAY. THAT IS WHY I SAID FIND A SUPPLIER BECAUSE IF YOU ARE BUYING 6 OR MORE YOU MIGHT GET A PRICE BREAK.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

HEY AARON I GOT THIS ON MY OTHER LAPTOP THE OTHER DAY. I THINK MY OPERATING SYSTEM CRASHED. CANT TELL, I CAN GET INTO MY DOS AND RECOVERY BUT WILL NOT BOOT BACK UP. KEEP GETTING THIS ON MY SCREEN.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 8 2008, 10:21 PM~10826185
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yeah defiantly a OS crash...need to reinstall the OS from a cd or from the recovery partition


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 8 2008, 09:02 PM~10825506
> *OH FORGET TO TELL EVERYONE. THERE WILL POSSIBLY BE A SHOW IN DOWNTOWN K.C. JULY 14 I BELIEVE. ZACH LOVELY IS PUTTING THIS ONE TOGETHER AND WANTED ME TO SPREAD THE WORD. DO NOT HAVE TO MANY DETAILS BUT HIT ME UP IN TULSA AND I SHOULD HAVE MORE INFO.
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jun 8 2008, 10:34 PM~10826308
> *yeah defiantly a OS crash...need to reinstall the OS from a cd or from the recovery partition
> *


BUDDY OF MINE TRIED WITH A CD BUT WOULD NOT WORK. COULD HAVE BEEN HIS DISC. I WILL TRY FROM RECOVERY AGAIN.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 8 2008, 10:37 PM~10826330
> *BUDDY OF MINE TRIED WITH A CD BUT WOULD NOT WORK. COULD HAVE BEEN HIS DISC. I WILL TRY FROM RECOVERY AGAIN.
> *


if it dont work from the recovery then you might have a bad hard drive....let me know what it does


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 8 2008, 09:02 PM~10825506
> *OH don't FORGET TO TELL EVERYONE. THERE WILL POSSIBLY BE A SHOW IN DOWNTOWN K.C. JULY 12th I BELIEVE. ZACH LOVELY IS PUTTING THIS ONE TOGETHER AND WANTED ME TO SPREAD THE WORD. DO NOT HAVE TO MANY DETAILS BUT HIT ME UP IN TULSA AND I SHOULD HAVE MORE INFO.
> *




Here's a Link to the thread...K.C.'s WILD WEST SHOWDOWN


----------



## Super Ray (Jun 10, 2008)

:machinegun: daddys home


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Super Ray_@Jun 9 2008, 08:44 PM~10833263
> *:machinegun: daddys home
> *


OOOHHHHH SHHHHIIITTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

HOPTOBERFEST 08


DETAILS COMING SOON

KANSAS CITY MISSOURI

OCTOBER ??, 2008







STAY TUNED FOR MORE DETAILS


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 11 2008, 04:15 AM~10844363
> *HOPTOBERFEST 08
> DETAILS COMING SOON
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ITS GOIN DOWN IN K.C. 

THE SCENE IS BLOWING UP. GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE IN SUPPORT OF EVERYONE ELSES SHOWS AND EVENTS AND CRUISES. THIS SHOULD BE A GREAT SUMMER IN THIS TOWN. HOPTOBERFEST LOOKS TO BE OUT OF CONTROL THIS YEAR. THOUGHT GAS PRICES WERE GOING TO AFFECT PEOPLE TRAVELING BUT IT LOOKS LIKE PEOPLE ARE PUTTING THE EXTRA EFFORT INTO MAKING IT TO SHOWS.

SEE EVERYONE IN TULSA THIS WEEKEND. 

PEACE AND SAFE TRIP FOR ALL MY K.C. COMRADS.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Got some new goodies for the Towncar...:biggrin: 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jun 30 2008, 07:05 PM~10983701
> *Got some new goodies for the Towncar...:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

black magic?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Yea...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 12 2008, 11:30 PM~10857416
> *ITS GOIN DOWN IN K.C.
> 
> THE SCENE IS BLOWING UP. GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE IN SUPPORT OF EVERYONE ELSES SHOWS AND EVENTS AND CRUISES. THIS SHOULD BE A GREAT SUMMER IN THIS TOWN. HOPTOBERFEST LOOKS TO BE OUT OF CONTROL THIS YEAR. THOUGHT GAS PRICES WERE GOING TO AFFECT PEOPLE TRAVELING BUT IT LOOKS LIKE PEOPLE ARE PUTTING THE EXTRA EFFORT INTO MAKING IT TO SHOWS.
> ...


Just got back from denver,4 trucks with 4 trailers over 2000 in gas spent.Repin for my club and my City== priceless.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jul 1 2008, 12:05 AM~10983701
> *Got some new goodies for the Towncar...:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: get it in there and lets hopp. :biggrin: Good seeing you guys in denver,you all looked real good out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Well i decided to get off my lazy ass and test fit how my pumps will be and started part of the left side of my battery rack. it isnt much but its something.. Enjoy.










Smooth.. :biggrin: 

Even the bottom of the rack... :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 1 2008, 07:25 PM~10992002
> *Just got back from denver,4 trucks with 4 trailers over 2000 in gas spent.Repin for my club and my City== priceless.
> *



you guys have definatly been reppin the roadhawgs. MAJESTICS C.C. reppin K.C. to the fullest.

keep raising the bar.


K.C.MO.


----------



## SouthSide Reaper (Mar 26, 2008)

Southside Mafia IV Life Nizzals!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

EVERYBODY COME DOWN AND SUPPORT ZACH LOVELYS WILD WEST SHOWDOWN. K.C. WEST BOTTOMS 12 O CLOCK, HOP AT 3. 12TH AND UNION DOWN BY THE OLD WELD WHEEL WAREHOUSE. SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL SCENE.


HOPTOBERFEST DETAILS COMING SOON, VERY SOON.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 1 2008, 08:34 PM~10992458
> *Well i decided to get off my lazy ass and test fit how my pumps will be and started part of the left side of my battery rack. it isnt much but its something.. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

FIRST WEEKEND OF OCTOBER? START YOUR PLANNING NOW.


HOPTOBERFEST 08


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 13 2008, 11:46 AM~11076891
> *FIRST WEEKEND OF OCTOBER? START YOUR PLANNING NOW.
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> *


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 13 2008, 10:46 AM~11076891
> *FIRST WEEKEND OF OCTOBER? START YOUR PLANNING NOW.
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 13 2008, 11:46 AM~11076891
> *FIRST WEEKEND OF OCTOBER? START YOUR PLANNING NOW.
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> *


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 13 2008, 11:46 AM~11076891
> *FIRST WEEKEND OF OCTOBER? START YOUR PLANNING NOW.
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> *


 :0


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hope its on a SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 17 2008, 09:38 AM~11110364
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you and mav from last year right?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheUpton22_@Jul 16 2008, 11:32 PM~11108212
> *Hope its on a SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *



 

might just do that.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 17 2008, 06:11 PM~11114802
> *you and mav from last year right?
> *


yes sir.. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 17 2008, 07:11 PM~11114802
> *you and mav from last year right?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 13 2008, 09:46 AM~11076891
> *FIRST WEEKEND OF OCTOBER? START YOUR PLANNING NOW.
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> *


:wave: :wave:DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENEXALOWRIDERZ_@Jul 24 2008, 08:22 PM~11171898
> *:wave:  :wave:DOWN-IV-LIFE
> *



so friday? huh?


 



party of 40?



:biggrin: 





thats alot of tacos. we should call ahead.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hey kc if someone wants a show to go to come to Springfield ..theres a show at Price Cutter park in Ozark just South of springfield a few miles..hit me up for more info


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 24 2008, 09:48 PM~11172727
> *so friday? huh?
> 
> party of 40?
> ...



I'm getting my tacos first.....everyone for themselves!!!! lol


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

Wheres the best place to get juice installed? Is Hi-Caliber Customs still doin ppls rides? Im lookin to get switched up here in the next few months. Any info is appreciated kc peeps.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by iixxvmmii_@Jul 28 2008, 10:14 PM~11201606
> *Wheres the best place to get juice installed? Is Hi-Caliber Customs still doin ppls rides? Im lookin to get switched up here in the next few months. Any info is appreciated kc peeps.
> *


hit up big pimpin on here or Suburban Swingin they can hook you up


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

OCTOBER 5 2008


HOPTOBERFEST 08


KANSAS CITY, MO


1500 E RED BRIDGE RD.


10:00 A.M. TILL ????????


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 29 2008, 01:33 PM~11206335
> *OCTOBER 5 2008
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> KANSAS CITY, MO
> ...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 29 2008, 01:33 PM~11206335
> *OCTOBER 5 2008
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> KANSAS CITY, MO
> ...








:biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 29 2008, 01:33 PM~11206335
> *OCTOBER 5 2008
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> KANSAS CITY, MO
> ...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 29 2008, 01:33 PM~11206335
> *OCTOBER 5 2008
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> KANSAS CITY, MO
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Gonna start a new topic???????


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 30 2008, 04:55 PM~11217201
> *Gonna start a new topic???????
> *



ALREADY TRIED, IT GOT BURIED QUICKLY IN THE BOWELS OF LIL. FIGURED EVERYONE IS USED TO THIS ONE SO DON'T MESS WITH PERFECTION.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 29 2008, 01:33 PM~11206335
> *OCTOBER 5 2008
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> KANSAS CITY, MO
> ...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 29 2008, 01:33 PM~11206335
> *OCTOBER 5 2008
> HOPTOBERFEST 08
> KANSAS CITY, MO
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 30 2008, 05:08 PM~11217328
> *ALREADY TRIED, IT GOT BURIED QUICKLY IN THE BOWELS OF LIL. FIGURED EVERYONE IS USED TO THIS ONE SO DON'T MESS WITH PERFECTION.
> *


well we should get a new one going because the people that arent aware of the show will see the 07 and be like its old im not even clicking it lol..only the people that know will click it....

start a new topic or find the old one and put the link in here and we can start posting in it to keep it alive for 2008


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 31 2008, 09:44 AM~11223121
> *well we should get a new one going because the people that arent aware of the show will see the 07 and be like its old im not even clicking it lol..only the people that know will click it....
> 
> start a new topic or find the old one and put the link in here and we can start posting in it to keep it alive for 2008
> *



   :wave:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 31 2008, 09:44 AM~11223121
> *well we should get a new one going because the people that arent aware of the show will see the 07 and be like its old im not even clicking it lol..only the people that know will click it....
> 
> start a new topic or find the old one and put the link in here and we can start posting in it to keep it alive for 2008
> *



NEW THREAD KEEP IT ON TOP.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................TTT


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 22 2007, 03:09 AM~8845908
> *I got 25 dollars that it hits 18 pages.
> *




WOW THAT WAS AN UNDERSTATEMENT................ :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 31 2008, 07:21 PM~11228813
> *WOW THAT WAS AN UNDERSTATEMENT................ :biggrin:
> *


LOL o shit who do i owe?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Me! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jul 31 2008, 06:04 PM~11227490
> *NEW THREAD KEEP IT ON TOP.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................TTT
> *



i just added my input on the new thread :biggrin:


----------



## ascencionalberto87 (Sep 4, 2009)

When Is Hoptober fest 09 whant to Show OFF My 87 regal to the Kc car clubs let me know at [email protected]r call me up at 816-462-9942


----------

